# Trying preseed this time!



## Mrs.326

DH and I are using preseed this cycle. Got a positive OPK this morning so we'll bd today and tomorrow using preseed. Please say a little prayer that it works this time! TIA & baby dust to all!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Good luck! I've been using conceive plus this month. I'm cd15 today and am expecting a pos opk any day now! I was worried the conceive plus would put oh off but it's added a new dimension to ttc!!

Baby dust back atcha!


----------



## BGulley

Good luck!! I am trying it too!! Lets get our BFPs!!! :dust:


----------



## BGulley

Try soft cups with it?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We are using conceive plus this cycle too. I'm CD6 but I have short cycles and think I ovulated on CD10 last cycle. Will be trying it for the first time tonight and then every other day. Fingers crossed for us all...

X


----------



## ImSoTired

I also got a pos opk today and am using preseed tonight! Can't wait! I hope I get a sticky one!:dust: to all of us!


----------



## Lucy529

gl to you ladies am waiting to o and just got my preseed that am hoping will get me an sticky baby this cycle


----------



## Holmie

Good luck everyone! :af:

I'm going to be using PreSeed when i get a positive too. :thumbup:


----------



## cndymndy716

I just used Preseed for the first time this cycle as I don't have alot of ewcm so we will see what happens :)


----------



## Mrs.326

BGulley said:


> Try soft cups with it?

I've read other posts regarding the soft cup, but I'm not entirely sure how it works?? Would you mind explaining. This is the first month TTC that we've used any sort of aids. Been off BCP since September, so I decided it was time to try something different (i.e. Preseed!). Keeping my fingers crossed this cycle is it, however I am open to trying something else next cycle as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs.326

cndymndy716 said:


> I just used Preseed for the first time this cycle as I don't have alot of ewcm so we will see what happens :)

I don't either... I usually get EWCM the _day_ I ovulate, which isn't always helpful considering it may be hours before I can get home to BD with DH. I hope preseed helps us take advantage of the fertile window before ovulation. GL to you!! Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies! I also use Preeseed since I tend to be more dry down there. For those of you that have used Preeseed already, do you guys use the applicators to insert internally or do you guys use it as lube on dh? Sorry if it's tmi, but I usually apply it to dh and it works fine, but I'm wondering if I should try the internal application for me if that will make any difference or help better my chances? Thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies! I also use Preeseed since I tend to be more dry down there. For those of you that have used Preeseed already, do you guys use the applicators to insert internally or do you guys use it as lube on dh? Sorry if it's tmi, but I usually apply it to dh and it works fine, but I'm wondering if I should try the internal application for me if that will make any difference or help better my chances? Thoughts?

I've only used it twice, each time with the applicators. I think it's meant to be used that way so there is more "fluid" near your cervix to help the sperm travel... I don't think it's bad to use it as you would normally use lube, but I think it probably provides a better chance for conception if you use the applicator. However, I could be completely off base since I'm new to the preseed gang :winkwink:


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Mrs.326, I think I'm going to try the applicator tonight and see how that goes. Good luck to us and let's get those bfp's already!!!!! :)


----------



## WGP0909

can someone tell me if preseed's only main use is for women who don't have a lot of cm? or other purposes thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Pug2012

We're in our second month of ttc and we are using preseed this month too. Gonna try the applicator. 

Let's hope we all get our :bfp: this month.


----------



## Mrs.326

WGP0909 said:


> can someone tell me if preseed's only main use is for women who don't have a lot of cm? or other purposes thanks ladies xxx

I think the premise of PreSeed is to provide an option for women who are a bit more dry... however, I have read several blogs/forums where women use it as an everyday lube as well. However, it does have Parabens in it (which can cause infertility and cancer if used in very large amounts), so I wouldn't recommend using it everyday - only in your fertile window. That's just my opinion on it, though.


----------



## Mrs.326

Yes! Let's all get our :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: to all!


----------



## BGulley

Mrs.326 said:


> BGulley said:
> 
> 
> Try soft cups with it?
> 
> I've read other posts regarding the soft cup, but I'm not entirely sure how it works?? Would you mind explaining. This is the first month TTC that we've used any sort of aids. Been off BCP since September, so I decided it was time to try something different (i.e. Preseed!). Keeping my fingers crossed this cycle is it, however I am open to trying something else next cycle as well.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

You use the preseed as directed, then immediately after you BD, you insert the cup. Squish it where it looks like a strait line, then push it in as far as it will go. Sleep with it over night.


----------



## Mrs.326

BGulley said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGulley said:
> 
> 
> Try soft cups with it?
> 
> I've read other posts regarding the soft cup, but I'm not entirely sure how it works?? Would you mind explaining. This is the first month TTC that we've used any sort of aids. Been off BCP since September, so I decided it was time to try something different (i.e. Preseed!). Keeping my fingers crossed this cycle is it, however I am open to trying something else next cycle as well.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> You use the preseed as directed, then immediately after you BD, you insert the cup. Squish it where it looks like a strait line, then push it in as far as it will go. Sleep with it over night.Click to expand...

Oh wow! I guess the idea is to keep the :spermy: in there to better your chances of conception? We'll see how this cycle goes, but like I said - I'm not opposed to trying it! Have you used the Soft Cup?


----------



## BGulley

I have and the swimmers stay put! No leaking. Keeps them right there close to the cervix. I'm using for the first time this cycle, but I have read so much about them, great success so I hear.


----------



## Kftrouble

so if I do a google search will I be able to find this soft cup everyone is talking about? I am new to this information and just purchased preseed to use this cylce but will try anything if it will help


----------



## Mrs.326

Yes. I did a google search and a lot of results came up. Looks like a product you can buy at the store... most women use it instead of tampons or pads, I think... 

Where are you in your cycle KF? GL to you!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi Everyone! 
I too am using Preseed and maybe soft cups for the first time this month. I had AF so I tried putting in a soft cup and it was intimidating to me lol. They are big but I got it in there and didn't feel anything but took it out right away to try and get it out as I have read lots of reviews saying getting them out is the hardest part.


----------



## Mrs.326

ErikaJo85 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I too am using Preseed and maybe soft cups for the first time this month. I had AF so I tried putting in a soft cup and it was intimidating to me lol. They are big but I got it in there and didn't feel anything but took it out right away to try and get it out as I have read lots of reviews saying getting them out is the hardest part.

GL TTC w/ Preseed. Please let us know when you test. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Mrs.326 said:


> ErikaJo85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> I too am using Preseed and maybe soft cups for the first time this month. I had AF so I tried putting in a soft cup and it was intimidating to me lol. They are big but I got it in there and didn't feel anything but took it out right away to try and get it out as I have read lots of reviews saying getting them out is the hardest part.
> 
> GL TTC w/ Preseed. Please let us know when you test. Where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

I am CD 1 today! So I have a little while before I can test hehe!


----------



## Kftrouble

I am CD 11, should be ovulating by the end of the week. Wish me luck!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Kftrouble said:


> I am CD 11, should be ovulating by the end of the week. Wish me luck!

Good luck!!

I'm now CD15 and 3 dpo in our first cycle using conceive plus (similar to preseed). My first conceive plus 2ww - it's so nerve wracking!

X


----------



## Mrs.326

BabyBumpHope said:


> Kftrouble said:
> 
> 
> I am CD 11, should be ovulating by the end of the week. Wish me luck!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> I'm now CD15 and 3 dpo in our first cycle using conceive plus (similar to preseed). My first conceive plus 2ww - it's so nerve wracking!
> 
> XClick to expand...

Agreed! It is extremely nerve racking... I'm just holding out hope that it helped and we'll be getting a BFP soon :)


----------



## Hope1409

I'm either 3 or 4 dpo and I am trying so very hard to not symptom spot this time around. I am just trying to stay positive about everything around me. I really hope this is the last tww we ladies have to go through for a very long while :) 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I have an appointment this afternoon with my doctor. Hopefully I'll be able to find out when I ovulated (I think it was a week and a half ago - when I started this post - but signs also indicated I may have ovulated this past weekend). Hoping to get some answers and/or some good news :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Have you found anything out yet? I am starting preseed this week as this is my fertile week! yay!!


----------



## Hope1409

I get to test this week, probably on the 26th since af is due on the 28th. Hopefully she won't show her face :)


----------



## Mrs.326

ErikaJo85 said:


> Have you found anything out yet? I am starting preseed this week as this is my fertile week! yay!!

WOO HOO!! GL!! Here's hoping everything works out and you get a :bfp: soon!! Keep me posted :)

I'm supposed to get my blood work results today. It was like Christmas Eve last night... I couldn't sleep - I'm really anxious to find out what's going on (if anything). My doctor already told me that if we're not pregnant this cycle she'll prescribe Clomid to help shorten my cycles and give us a better shot at conceiving. We'll see if it has to come to that shortly - only a few more days until testing! But honestly I don't "feel" pregnant so not sure it'll be a positive this time. The only thing I've had is AF like cramps since O and sore nipples that went away around 5dpo - now my breasts hurt all over, but that's pretty normal for me before AF.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I hope your test results are good! We are going to wait until June to go get tests done if we are not pregnant. That is what my Dr. suggested so I might be going crazy until then? lol

Thanks, I will keep you updated!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Still no results from the doctor! I called yesterday and the nurse told me my chart was still in dictation so my doctor hasn't seen it yet. Really hoping to hear something soon! 

Hope, you only have 2 days till testing! Good luck to you & please keep us posted!


----------



## Hope1409

it looks like i may have to test closer to the weekend since i tested last night (10dpo) and got a bfn. i couldnt resist myself, lol. usually in the past months of trying, i would get af like cramps about 5 days before my period but this time theres nothing. i dont know what to make of it. with my first pregnancy in july (ended in m/c) i dont recall having any symptoms until after i tested and i tested 2 days before af was due and the line was super faint. then that following week i had the cramps and sore boobs and all that good stuff! ughh....right now im trying to fight this bug that ive had the last 5 days. finally going to go to my doc for some meds and i will be letting her know that i "might" be preggo. this is too much mental stress, it shouldnt be this hard! :/


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> it looks like i may have to test closer to the weekend since i tested last night (10dpo) and got a bfn. i couldnt resist myself, lol. usually in the past months of trying, i would get af like cramps about 5 days before my period but this time theres nothing. i dont know what to make of it. with my first pregnancy in july (ended in m/c) i dont recall having any symptoms until after i tested and i tested 2 days before af was due and the line was super faint. then that following week i had the cramps and sore boobs and all that good stuff! ughh....right now im trying to fight this bug that ive had the last 5 days. finally going to go to my doc for some meds and i will be letting her know that i "might" be preggo. this is too much mental stress, it shouldnt be this hard! :/

So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

If you didn't have symptoms before and you don't have symptoms now, that could be a good sign in your case! The waiting/stressing is exhausting... hopefully you get a :bfp: soon and you can finally feel at ease and content (not to say the stressing won't continue once you are pregnant). Maybe you could ask your doc for a blood test??


----------



## WanaBeMum23

hi ladies

trying preseed for the first time this month. im only CD4 so got a bit before O. really excited to use it. was at the doc today and she said to give it a go. no harm in trying right!!! i really hope it works for us all. ive read many forums where ladies fall pregnant after only a few months of using it!!! u never know. we might had BFP soon soon!!!

good luck everyone. keep me posted!!! :)


----------



## Hope1409

So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

If you didn't have symptoms before and you don't have symptoms now, that could be a good sign in your case! The waiting/stressing is exhausting... hopefully you get a :bfp: soon and you can finally feel at ease and content (not to say the stressing won't continue once you are pregnant). Maybe you could ask your doc for a blood test??[/QUOTE]

You are right, the stressing never stops, especially in my case...I'm a worry-wuss lol. Anyhow went to doc and she gave me antibiotics that are safe in case I am pregnant and also told me to take children's dimatapp. Who woulda thought! I didn't ask about bloodwork, I figure I rather ask my gynos office to handle those stuff, they are more reliant and organized. I just pray after all this, I get a happy week-ending with a bfp :) when do you plan on testing? Are your cycles pretty normal?


----------



## Mrs.326

WanaBeMum23 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> trying preseed for the first time this month. im only CD4 so got a bit before O. really excited to use it. was at the doc today and she said to give it a go. no harm in trying right!!! i really hope it works for us all. ive read many forums where ladies fall pregnant after only a few months of using it!!! u never know. we might had BFP soon soon!!!
> 
> good luck everyone. keep me posted!!! :)

Welcome to the club & Good luck with preseed! Not sure if it worked yet or not (I'm 9dpo) but I'll let you know soon!! When do you expect to ovulate?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> You are right, the stressing never stops, especially in my case...I'm a worry-wuss lol. Anyhow went to doc and she gave me antibiotics that are safe in case I am pregnant and also told me to take children's dimatapp. Who woulda thought! I didn't ask about bloodwork, I figure I rather ask my gynos office to handle those stuff, they are more reliant and organized. I just pray after all this, I get a happy week-ending with a bfp :) when do you plan on testing? Are your cycles pretty normal?

I wish I had normal cycles! They're all over the place... 40-50 days. I'm on cd39 today. I am pretty sure I ovulated on the 15th (opk's and cervical position) so I plan on testing this Saturday. My doctor said if I don't get a bfp this month she'd prescribe clomid, so we'll see. I had a blood test last week to confirm ovulation ovulation but still haven't heard back. What about you? When are you testing again?


----------



## Hope1409

My cycles used to be regular but then I got on bc pills for about 2 years back in 2008 and after I stopped taking them, it got long and unpredictable. The odd thing is though, that after my m/c, I feel that my cycles have come back to normal...kind of lol. The last two months I was 31 day cycles but my ovulation times vary. Last month I ovulated cd20 and this time it was cd15 so??? Af is due on the 28th so most likely Saturday morning I will test. Since last night I have had a nasty cramp in my right side, right around the groin area, I don't know if it means anything, I feel like it's too low of a position to be my ovaries, lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> My cycles used to be regular but then I got on bc pills for about 2 years back in 2008 and after I stopped taking them, it got long and unpredictable. The odd thing is though, that after my m/c, I feel that my cycles have come back to normal...kind of lol. The last two months I was 31 day cycles but my ovulation times vary. Last month I ovulated cd20 and this time it was cd15 so??? Af is due on the 28th so most likely Saturday morning I will test. *Since last night I have had a nasty cramp in my right side, right around the groin area, I don't know if it means anything, I feel like it's too low of a position to be my ovaries, lol.*

You never know! Hopefully it's a good sign :)


----------



## WanaBeMum23

Mrs.326 said:


> WanaBeMum23 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> 
> trying preseed for the first time this month. im only CD4 so got a bit before O. really excited to use it. was at the doc today and she said to give it a go. no harm in trying right!!! i really hope it works for us all. ive read many forums where ladies fall pregnant after only a few months of using it!!! u never know. we might had BFP soon soon!!!
> 
> good luck everyone. keep me posted!!! :)
> 
> Welcome to the club & Good luck with preseed! Not sure if it worked yet or not (I'm 9dpo) but I'll let you know soon!! When do you expect to ovulate?Click to expand...

Well i have irregular periods so never really sure. usually around CD17 so in about a week and a bit. oh please do :)


----------



## Mrs.326

WanaBeMum23 said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WanaBeMum23 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> 
> trying preseed for the first time this month. im only CD4 so got a bit before O. really excited to use it. was at the doc today and she said to give it a go. no harm in trying right!!! i really hope it works for us all. ive read many forums where ladies fall pregnant after only a few months of using it!!! u never know. we might had BFP soon soon!!!
> 
> good luck everyone. keep me posted!!! :)
> 
> Welcome to the club & Good luck with preseed! Not sure if it worked yet or not (I'm 9dpo) but I'll let you know soon!! When do you expect to ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> Well i have irregular periods so never really sure. usually around CD17 so in about a week and a bit. oh please do :)Click to expand...

I have irregular cycles, too, so I know how you feel! Are you using OPKs as well?


----------



## Mrs.326

Mrs.326 said:


> Still no results from the doctor! I called yesterday and the nurse told me my chart was still in dictation so my doctor hasn't seen it yet. Really hoping to hear something soon!

I finally got my results today. The nurse told me that I have PCOS :growlmad:. I will officially be starting comid next cycle... if there is a next cycle. She did say my progesterone levels were pretty high so it's possible I'm either pregnant or just ovulated... I'm waiting to test until this Saturday.


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Still no results from the doctor! I called yesterday and the nurse told me my chart was still in dictation so my doctor hasn't seen it yet. Really hoping to hear something soon!
> 
> I finally got my results today. The nurse told me that I have PCOS :growlmad:. I will officially be starting comid next cycle... if there is a next cycle. She did say my progesterone levels were pretty high so it's possible I'm either pregnant or just ovulated... I'm waiting to test until this Saturday.Click to expand...

Hopefully there won't be a next cycle and you will get your bfp on Saturday. As for me, i have that dull ache on and off on my right side, but still no af like cramps so I don't know what to think. I know each pregnancy is different but I can't help compare to last time when I had cramping 2 days before testing. I guess we find out Sat!!!:winkwink:


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am sorry to hear that Mrs.!! Did you have any symptoms of pcos besides irregular periods? 

I really hope for the best for you and glad you found out now. I have a regular period and ovulate once a month according to my OPK but I still fear that I may have something wrong. I just went to the DR. in November and she gave me to ok to start trying and said every thing was normal so they never did any test or anything. I don't want to waste a whole year of trying to get pregnant to find out after a year something is wrong!


I hope the best for you :)!


----------



## Hope1409

I couldn't wait...I tested today and bfn :( I am totally bummed but trying to stay positive since af is no where in sight....yet! This sucks!


----------



## Mrs.326

ErikaJo85 said:


> I am sorry to hear that Mrs.!! Did you have any symptoms of pcos besides irregular periods?
> 
> I really hope for the best for you and glad you found out now. I have a regular period and ovulate once a month according to my OPK but I still fear that I may have something wrong. I just went to the DR. in November and she gave me to ok to start trying and said every thing was normal so they never did any test or anything. I don't want to waste a whole year of trying to get pregnant to find out after a year something is wrong!
> 
> 
> I hope the best for you :)!

Thank you. I have had some symptoms since coming off birth control, but I never really thought about them... like, I started breaking out more than I ever did, and gaining a little weight after I quit BC (which I thought would have been the opposite). The main thing that triggered the thought in my head, and made me ask my doctor for a blood test, is the fact that I had 10 days straight of positive OPKs. Thankfully, my doctor didn't give me any push back when I asked for the test and is offering solutions. She only wants me to try clomid for 3 cycles, and if it doesn't work after that she's going to refer us to a fertility specialist or an RE. I'm just praying it doesn't come to that and we get pregnant using comid. 

If you have regular periods, I would say you're in the clear for anything like PCOS. Hopefully the preseed helps and you get a lovely BFP this month! :)



Hope1409 said:


> I couldn't wait...I tested today and bfn :( I am totally bummed but trying to stay positive since af is no where in sight....yet! This sucks!

Exactly! You're not out until AF comes, so I'm keeping my toes & fingers crossed for you :) GL! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326, did you end up testing today? Hopefully it was a bfp!!!!! :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls. Well, our first month of using conceive plus and guess what.....? :bfp: !!!!!

:happydance:

I can't believe it! Just hope everything is ok with bean

Good luck to everyone else

X


----------



## MrsKibler

Congrats BabyBumpHope! So exciting!!

Mrs.326- Hoping a BFP for you! Let us know if you test today! Sorry about all the problems you've been having! Keeping my FX for you.

Thought I was getting AF last week, but she never showed all though I had all the symptoms...But CM has darkened so I'm expecting it soon!...I'm on CD 56.


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats babybumphope! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## annanouska

i hand on heart think I owe a heck of a lot to pre-seed...im a PCOS gal and without my copy of Taking charge of your fertility, temping opks and preseed i really dont think I would have got here . i wish you ladies all the very best and seriously the preseed is fab! xxxx 

ps- i never got ewcm just really thick cm x


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> Mrs.326, did you end up testing today? Hopefully it was a bfp!!!!! :)




MrsKibler said:


> Congrats BabyBumpHope! So exciting!!
> 
> Mrs.326- Hoping a BFP for you! Let us know if you test today! Sorry about all the problems you've been having! Keeping my FX for you.
> 
> Thought I was getting AF last week, but she never showed all though I had all the symptoms...But CM has darkened so I'm expecting it soon!...I'm on CD 56.

Hey Ladies, no need for me to test... :witch: made her appearance on Friday :( I'm starting my first cycle of 50mg clomid on Tuesday. So, now I'm praying that all it takes is one cycle, or at the very least the clomid works in a few tries! 

MrsKibler, have you tested??



BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls. Well, our first month of using conceive plus and guess what.....? :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it! Just hope everything is ok with bean
> 
> Good luck to everyone else
> 
> X

That is great!!! Congratulations! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## MrsKibler

I've tested a few times. All bfn. Going to call the doctor tommorrow .... Hearing your case makes me wonder if I'm a case for pcos also. gets so frustrating when you have to wait twice as long as everyone else with their cycles.... 

Good luck with the clomid... Btw was the prescription pretty expensive?? I know it depends on insurance but I just wondered.


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> I've tested a few times. All bfn. Going to call the doctor tommorrow .... Hearing your case makes me wonder if I'm a case for pcos also. gets so frustrating when you have to wait twice as long as everyone else with their cycles....
> 
> Good luck with the clomid... Btw was the prescription pretty expensive?? I know it depends on insurance but I just wondered.

I understand, it is so frustrating when everyone has already started their next cycle and you're still on 1 long cycle. I hope PCOS is not what's going on, however the good news about it is there is a solution and many women with it still have perfectly healthy pregnancies and babies! Keep me posted when you see your doctor. And the prescription was very affordable... My insurance didn't cover it, but it was only $19! Starting it tomorrow... I've read it can have crazy side effects so I'm a little nervous, but excited at the same time.


----------



## Hope1409

So sorry af got you Mrs.326. At least now you can move on to the next cycle and hopefully get your valentines BFP :)

I on the other hand am still waiting for af. I tested again yesterday and bfn. I really hate this limbo. If she's going to arrive, I wish she would so I can move on to next month...otherwise, give me my bfp and let me scream for joy! Lol. I plan to test again Friday if af is still not here.


----------



## Mrs.326

annanouska said:


> i hand on heart think I owe a heck of a lot to pre-seed...im a PCOS gal and without my copy of Taking charge of your fertility, temping opks and preseed i really dont think I would have got here . i wish you ladies all the very best and seriously the preseed is fab! xxxx
> 
> ps- i never got ewcm just really thick cm x

Thank you!! Do you mind me asking if you were on any medication to help you ovulate? Did you know you had PCOS throughout your entire TTC journey, and how long did you try? I'm new to PCOS so I'm still learning!! 



Hope1409 said:


> So sorry af got you Mrs.326. At least now you can move on to the next cycle and hopefully get your valentines BFP :)
> 
> I on the other hand am still waiting for af. I tested again yesterday and bfn. I really hate this limbo. If she's going to arrive, I wish she would so I can move on to next month...otherwise, give me my bfp and let me scream for joy! Lol. I plan to test again Friday if af is still not here.

Thanks, me too - however, you're right! At least now I can move on to another cycle with a hopeful attitude :)

Best of luck! I'm keeping my FX'd for all of you ladies. I truly do wish the best for you all and hope you get a BFP very soon!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I don't think I will get my V-day BFP. We only bd'd once and it was two days before I ovulated. My dh finds it very stressful to bd under pressure and on command! I don't know what to do :(. Maybe next month I won't talk about it and see if that works. I am very sad. I guess there is always next month. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## annanouska

Hey, ive known about my pcos for 7 yrs :wacko:. I didnt really know much about how it would impact me TTC at first and learnt a lot form here. 

I was on metformin 1500mg a day. The long cycles were horrible as you only get a handful of opportunities to everyone else. 

Learning to identify ovulation and checking if it had happend (with opks and temping) really helped me but doesnt suit everyone. 

Please dont give us it just takes a bit more work and planning. 

as for trying to get the men in the mood at the right time, I found not mentioning it helped but other times if it was 'prime time' and he wasnt in the mood I would try and get every other day in for a few days to try and cover the bases, it is really hard tho as it takes the fun from it xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

ErikaJo85 said:


> I don't think I will get my V-day BFP. We only bd'd once and it was two days before I ovulated. My dh finds it very stressful to bd under pressure and on command! I don't know what to do :(. Maybe next month I won't talk about it and see if that works. I am very sad. I guess there is always next month. Good luck to everyone else!

Someone from another thread told me about zinc for men... Apparently it increases their sex drive and boosts their sperm production. She said it took about 3 weeks to notice a difference and her DH is much more willing to put out haha:). I bought some for my DH too bc I know the on command sex freaks him out too, and since we're giving clomid a shot, he's not going to have a choice this cycle :) I also try to make it fun for him... I only want one thing, but he still needs the whole experience so I've bought lingerie, seduced him, all that stuff to help get him in the mood and while he knows it's for a baby, he's much more willing when I put in a little more effort.


----------



## Pug2012

Just to give ladies hope, I am a Pre-seed success story. Got my :bfp: 12dpo first month using Pre-seed. 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.326

Pug2012 said:


> Just to give ladies hope, I am a Pre-seed success story. Got my :bfp: 12dpo first month using Pre-seed.
> 
> :dust:

Congratulations! How long were you trying?


----------



## Pug2012

Mrs.326 said:


> Pug2012 said:
> 
> 
> Just to give ladies hope, I am a Pre-seed success story. Got my :bfp: 12dpo first month using Pre-seed.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Congratulations! How long were you trying?Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm cautiously excited as I'm not late for af yet but it looks v good. 

It was our 2nd month ttc, I'm positive our choice of lubricant the first month we tried was what caused the :bfn: 

Thanks to this thread and all the info on here about Pre-seed I am expecting. As an added bonus bd'ing felt Amazing with Pre-seed. OH loved it. :blush:


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> I've tested a few times. All bfn. Going to call the doctor tommorrow .... Hearing your case makes me wonder if I'm a case for pcos also. gets so frustrating when you have to wait twice as long as everyone else with their cycles....
> 
> Good luck with the clomid... Btw was the prescription pretty expensive?? I know it depends on insurance but I just wondered.
> 
> I understand, it is so frustrating when everyone has already started their next cycle and you're still on 1 long cycle. I hope PCOS is not what's going on, however the good news about it is there is a solution and many women with it still have perfectly healthy pregnancies and babies! Keep me posted when you see your doctor. And the prescription was very affordable... My insurance didn't cover it, but it was only $19! Starting it tomorrow... I've read it can have crazy side effects so I'm a little nervous, but excited at the same time.Click to expand...

So still no show from AF....Its so wierd...I get random spouts of heavy cramping as I get with AF, but nothing. 
I'm glad to hear the clomid isn't very expensive. I think I'm going to call the doctor today...( I keep putting it off thinking AF will finally come) I'll let you know what they say.
Hope you well as you start your new cycle :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler, are you sure you ovulated? When I thought I was late it was because I hadn't actually ovulated yet. Although, if you're cramping I would think its a good sign that you did. Our bodies are sooo confusing! I hope you get AF or a BFP soon!


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsKibler, are you sure you ovulated? When I thought I was late it was because I hadn't actually ovulated yet. Although, if you're cramping I would think its a good sign that you did. Our bodies are sooo confusing! I hope you get AF or a BFP soon!

Thanks, I'm not sure that I ovulated. I had a bout of cramping that I thought I was. But didn't notice change in EWCM or anything else. Just noticed cysts again this cycle. ( They can get to the point I feel things shifting around (Painfully) when I sit down/stand up and can be very painful during BD) And they haven't gone away yet. Called my Dr. today and she wanted me to get labs done to see about pcos. I should have the results by tomorrow afternoon. 
Just excited to get some answers.....in the mean time, I'm heading to a friends salon to get my hair done, then to her house to veg all afternoon. 

FX for you for your first round of clomid! yay!


----------



## Hope1409

Still a no show for AF. I've had on and off cramping since yesterday so I'm guessing any minute she will arrive. I am waiting to test again on Friday if she is still a no show. I know I was stressed out a lot this month with a family health scare, but I know I ovulated because of the positive opk. I dont know what to think anymore just want answers already :/ 

Reading these posts on pcos, I'm wondering what if I have it? Are there signs or symptoms or anything like that? How long is considered "a long cycle"....how would I know?


----------



## Mrs.326

Good luck MrsKibler! Hopefully vegging out helPed ease your mind a bit!

Hope, I'm not sure what they consider long, but to give you and idea, I have PCOS and my cycles are anywhere from 40-50+ days. I never ovulate at the same time each cycle, and my periods are short and light (although it can be opposite for some women). Also, this is what made me think I had it, I get multiple positive opks thought my cycle. Last cycle I had 10 days of positives. It's like my body kept trying to o, but just couldn't for a while. I did ovulate, eventually. There are other symptoms too (acne, wright gain, decreased sex drive) but you don't necessarily experience them all. 

Hope this info helps. I'm fairly new to PCOS myself, but let me know if you have any other questions about it. Only way to know is to get a blood test. If you don't get AF this weekend, I'd definitely call the doc on Monday.


----------



## Hellokitty20

Hi ladies!! :hi: me and my DH are gonna be using preseed this cycle, ive heard good things about it. So hopefully I get my BFP ive been waiting for!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hellokitty20 said:


> Hi ladies!! :hi: me and my DH are gonna be using preseed this cycle, ive heard good things about it. So hopefully I get my BFP ive been waiting for!

GL to you! How long have you and your DH been trying?


----------



## Hellokitty20

We've been TTC for 3 months now


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Mrs.326 for the info. I looked back into my notebook where i keep track of my cycles and going back to 2010 when i stopped bc, ive had cycles ranging from 32-43 days. Ugh as if i didnt have enough to stress about, i gotta add this one to my plate too. What do i ask for when i call the docs? The girl at the front desk is nit very bright so that doesnt make it easier either lol :x sorry.


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Thanks Mrs.326 for the info. I looked back into my notebook where i keep track of my cycles and going back to 2010 when i stopped bc, ive had cycles ranging from 32-43 days. Ugh as if i didnt have enough to stress about, i gotta add this one to my plate too. What do i ask for when i call the docs? The girl at the front desk is nit very bright so that doesnt make it easier either lol :x sorry.

Hope- I would just ask to talk to the nurse about your issues. And if she doesn't bring up testing for that, then ask to be tested. I called my Dr.'s nurse yesterday told her my issues and she told me she was going to put in orders to test for pcos without me mentioning a word about it. 
Think about it this way, if you find out thats what you have, it gives you answers on where to go from there, then they can get you on the right medications to help you out. Good luck at let us know what happens!!

I should be getting my results this afternoon! Keeping my FX!!


----------



## MrsM254

Hey ladies!

Do you mind if I join you? I haven't been on here for a while as we've had a couple of months break from TTC over Christmas and new year. Me and DH have been TTC #1 since may last year and have had 2 early mcs both at around 6 weeks. Drs won't do any tests before 3 mcs but praying we'll never make it to that! Our first cycle back TTC ended with af end of jan so I'm now cd10 and feeling hopeful this month. We use lubricant quite a lot and I never realised it could be harming his swimmers! This is our first month using preseed, feeling hopeful and excited! 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsM254 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Do you mind if I join you? I haven't been on here for a while as we've had a couple of months break from TTC over Christmas and new year. Me and DH have been TTC #1 since may last year and have had 2 early mcs both at around 6 weeks. Drs won't do any tests before 3 mcs but praying we'll never make it to that! Our first cycle back TTC ended with af end of jan so I'm now cd10 and feeling hopeful this month. We use lubricant quite a lot and I never realised it could be harming his swimmers! This is our first month using preseed, feeling hopeful and excited!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Of course you can join! Have you tried cosulting another doctor? I know for a lot of us our OB/GYN selection is very personal and not easy to switch, however I would be concerned if my doctor let me have 3 m/c's before testing for any issues. GL to you!! 



MrsKibler said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs.326 for the info. I looked back into my notebook where i keep track of my cycles and going back to 2010 when i stopped bc, ive had cycles ranging from 32-43 days. Ugh as if i didnt have enough to stress about, i gotta add this one to my plate too. What do i ask for when i call the docs? The girl at the front desk is nit very bright so that doesnt make it easier either lol :x sorry.
> 
> Hope- I would just ask to talk to the nurse about your issues. And if she doesn't bring up testing for that, then ask to be tested. I called my Dr.'s nurse yesterday told her my issues and she told me she was going to put in orders to test for pcos without me mentioning a word about it.
> Think about it this way, if you find out thats what you have, it gives you answers on where to go from there, then they can get you on the right medications to help you out. Good luck at let us know what happens!!
> 
> I should be getting my results this afternoon! Keeping my FX!!Click to expand...

MrsKibler, please let us know when you find out!! Praying for good news for you!

Hope, I agree - just talk to either your doctor, or your doctor's nurse, and bring up the issues with them. I didn't mention PCOS either, and my doctor tested me for it anyway. At the very least, a blood test will put your mind at ease. GL!!



Hellokitty20 said:


> We've been TTC for 3 months now

It's a very exciting/frustrating experience. Hopefully your stay on the TTC boards is short and sweet :)


----------



## MrsM254

My doctor just referred me to the nearest EPU and they wernt the most helpful! My mcs were quite close together and the nurse was quite disapproving as she had told me to wait 3 months before TTC again. Said its probably nothing and then sent me off with a load of infertility leaflets, very comforting! If we don't have any luck this cycle I think I'll go back to my doctor and put a bit of pressure on for even some basic tests. Holding out for a preseed success story though! Never realised what an emotional rollercoaster this would be!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsM254 said:


> My doctor just referred me to the nearest EPU and they wernt the most helpful! My mcs were quite close together and the nurse was quite disapproving as she had told me to wait 3 months before TTC again. Said its probably nothing and then sent me off with a load of infertility leaflets, very comforting! If we don't have any luck this cycle I think I'll go back to my doctor and put a bit of pressure on for even some basic tests. Holding out for a preseed success story though! Never realised what an emotional rollercoaster this would be!

emotional indeed! I have also heard success stories from women who take baby asprin daily... although, I would probably consult a doctor before doing that. Hopefully Preseed is all you need to do the trick! Have you tried Robi or Mucinex? I may try that this cycle since I'm on clomid and have heard it can dry up CM.


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsM254 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor just referred me to the nearest EPU and they wernt the most helpful! My mcs were quite close together and the nurse was quite disapproving as she had told me to wait 3 months before TTC again. Said its probably nothing and then sent me off with a load of infertility leaflets, very comforting! If we don't have any luck this cycle I think I'll go back to my doctor and put a bit of pressure on for even some basic tests. Holding out for a preseed success story though! Never realised what an emotional rollercoaster this would be!
> 
> emotional indeed! I have also heard success stories from women who take baby asprin daily... although, I would probably consult a doctor before doing that. Hopefully Preseed is all you need to do the trick! Have you tried Robi or Mucinex? I may try that this cycle since I'm on clomid and have heard it can dry up CM.Click to expand...


Welcome Mrs.M254! I would consult another doctor. It doesn't seem they really want to work with you. 

Today I missed my Dr.'s nurse's call. (which was of course 5 minutes before they closed) So I didn't get my results back today. :( Its eating me up. Last night I had extremely tender breasts (which I've only noticed before AF since being off BC) but tonight its at a whole other level! I feel like they have been beat and are bruised everywhere! They feel heavy and awful....had to put a sports bra to help keep them in place ( Mind you I'm a small B so they don't move much as it is lol) And extreme abdominal pain. Sitting on the couch with a rice warmer :( 
Felt like crying when I missed the call today. So I'm setting an alarm to call at 8:00 right when they freaking open in the morning. 
Not that I hope I have PCOS but it would make sense and allow me to find answers and medicine to help me along. 
Sorry about the rant.
I hope everything is well with all of you and there is lots of baby making going on ;) 
Love all your support. :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks for all the info girls! It was very helpful. I literally just got a visit from AF. I was so happy my husband thought I was crazy for wanting my period so bad! At this point I just wanted it to arrive so I can get to trying next month again. This gave me a 36 day cycle....is the normal range 28-35? I've read different things online. 

Anyhow, good luck to all of us and let's make Feb a BFP month. You know what they say....Feb 14 is national baby making day!!! Lol let's do it girls. :::hugs:::


----------



## trying412011

Hi ladies im also using pre-seed this month i have been ttc for 13 months now without luck so i hope this is my month also, if i dont concieve using pre seed this month i will definately be getting booked in for a specialist, anyway ladies all the best of luck for our sticky beans and lets hope this month is our month 


baby dust to all :)


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Today I missed my Dr.'s nurse's call. (which was of course 5 minutes before they closed) So I didn't get my results back today. :( Its eating me up. Last night I had extremely tender breasts (which I've only noticed before AF since being off BC) but tonight its at a whole other level! I feel like they have been beat and are bruised everywhere! They feel heavy and awful....had to put a sports bra to help keep them in place ( Mind you I'm a small B so they don't move much as it is lol) And extreme abdominal pain. Sitting on the couch with a rice warmer :(
> Felt like crying when I missed the call today. So I'm setting an alarm to call at 8:00 right when they freaking open in the morning.
> Not that I hope I have PCOS but it would make sense and allow me to find answers and medicine to help me along.
> Sorry about the rant.
> I hope everything is well with all of you and there is lots of baby making going on ;)
> Love all your support. :hugs:

Oh man, that sucks you didn't get the news yeterday. Please keep us posted when you get the results today! Praying for the best!

I have never experienced breast pain like you're explaining. That sounds awful... but I have had exreme abdominal pain. TMI warning, but the abdominal pain was from constipation... the prenatals I have been taking to prepare for baby don't always sit well and sometimes they really hurt my tummy. Hopefully you get some relief soon from both of those symptoms. 



Hope1409 said:


> Thanks for all the info girls! It was very helpful. I literally just got a visit from AF. I was so happy my husband thought I was crazy for wanting my period so bad! At this point I just wanted it to arrive so I can get to trying next month again. This gave me a 36 day cycle....is the normal range 28-35? I've read different things online.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to all of us and let's make Feb a BFP month. You know what they say....Feb 14 is national baby making day!!! Lol let's do it girls. :::hugs:::

LOL! Isn't it funny how your attitude can change so quickly regarding AF? My husband agrees that I should be thankful not to have one so often, but men just don't get it. No period = no ovulation = no baby! I feel pretty confident this month is going to give us lots of BFPs! :) GL to everyone!! 



trying412011 said:


> Hi ladies im also using pre-seed this month i have been ttc for 13 months now without luck so i hope this is my month also, if i dont concieve using pre seed this month i will definately be getting booked in for a specialist, anyway ladies all the best of luck for our sticky beans and lets hope this month is our month
> 
> 
> baby dust to all :)

Welcome! Good luck with Preseed, hopefully you won't need to see that specialist next month. Have you tried anything else while TTC or had any blood work done? Hope you get a BFP this month as well :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 I just got my results but the doctor hasn't been able to read them yet to give me the answers of what it means. My thyroid and Prolactin levels were fine. My FSH was 1.3 and LH was 8.1 Which I think Is low. I've been trying to find out online what it could mean, being 8.5 weeks into my cycle. But a couple of sites contradict each other. Do you know what your levels were??
More anxious now....the nurse didn't really want to give me any more information. So thats not a good sign. (I work at a hospital and whenever the nurses don't wanna break news to patients they make the doctors do it).....
Maybe I'm just reading too far into it. :(


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Mrs.326 I just got my results but the doctor hasn't been able to read them yet to give me the answers of what it means. My thyroid and Prolactin levels were fine. My FSH was 1.3 and LH was 8.1 Which I think Is low. I've been trying to find out online what it could mean, being 8.5 weeks into my cycle. But a couple of sites contradict each other. Do you know what your levels were??
> More anxious now....the nurse didn't really want to give me any more information. So thats not a good sign. (I work at a hospital and whenever the nurses don't wanna break news to patients they make the doctors do it).....
> Maybe I'm just reading too far into it. :(

I never asked for my levels - I figured I wouldn't know what they meant anyway, but she told me my progesterone was high and my thyroid was normal. I didn't even ask about FSH or LH. I wouldn't worry about the nurse not telling you what your results are... my nurse did the same thing when I called in the first time... my results were there, but she couldn't tell me what they were until my doctor read them. Try not to let it stress you out to much until you get the full results. It could turn out that everything is fine, or maybe they'll just have you take vitamins or clomid to raise some of your hormone levels. The good news is you're getting to the bottom of it! FX'd! I'm sure everything will be just fine and your doctor will help you get that BFP!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Mrs. I just did your baby name poll...couldn't resist. Hope clomid is going well. One of my friends tried for 14 months before getting pregant with her daughter on her second round of clomid and didn't need clomid this pregnancy. A big shocker to her as she thought she would never get pregnant without treatment. 

I cried today while watching The Office because Angela had her baby. It is DH birthday and so I didn't want to make a big deal but he was so good. I have never just cried like that because someone else on TV had a baby! What is wrong with me!??!! lol


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler I am sure everything is ok...most of the time, nurses aren't allowed to go into detail about patient results, etc. Try and stay positive, I know...easier said than done :/ 

On a totally random note...I know this is the wrong thread to ask this question, but you ladies have been the most helpful so far with every other issue/concern I have had. 

As you all know, I got my af yesterday. The color this time is more red than my flow usually is and it is a slimy, mucus like texture. It kind of feels like the egg-white-y discharge that I'd get with ovulation. It seems to be a mix of the clear egg-white-ish stuff and the regular blood. I am so sorry if this is TMI but I just found it odd that it is so red and so slimy. I have tried googling online but I haven't had much luck so I was wondering if you guys had any input? I am so confused! 

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## MrsM254

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsM254 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor just referred me to the nearest EPU and they wernt the most helpful! My mcs were quite close together and the nurse was quite disapproving as she had told me to wait 3 months before TTC again. Said its probably nothing and then sent me off with a load of infertility leaflets, very comforting! If we don't have any luck this cycle I think I'll go back to my doctor and put a bit of pressure on for even some basic tests. Holding out for a preseed success story though! Never realised what an emotional rollercoaster this would be!
> 
> emotional indeed! I have also heard success stories from women who take baby asprin daily... although, I would probably consult a doctor before doing that. Hopefully Preseed is all you need to do the trick! Have you tried Robi or Mucinex? I may try that this cycle since I'm on clomid and have heard it can dry up CM.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice I'll definitely mention it to my doctor if we don't have any luck this month. I've not heard of Robi or Mucinex what are they?


----------



## MrsM254

MrsKibler said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsM254 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor just referred me to the nearest EPU and they wernt the most helpful! My mcs were quite close together and the nurse was quite disapproving as she had told me to wait 3 months before TTC again. Said its probably nothing and then sent me off with a load of infertility leaflets, very comforting! If we don't have any luck this cycle I think I'll go back to my doctor and put a bit of pressure on for even some basic tests. Holding out for a preseed success story though! Never realised what an emotional rollercoaster this would be!
> 
> emotional indeed! I have also heard success stories from women who take baby asprin daily... although, I would probably consult a doctor before doing that. Hopefully Preseed is all you need to do the trick! Have you tried Robi or Mucinex? I may try that this cycle since I'm on clomid and have heard it can dry up CM.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome Mrs.M254! I would consult another doctor. It doesn't seem they really want to work with you.
> 
> Today I missed my Dr.'s nurse's call. (which was of course 5 minutes before they closed) So I didn't get my results back today. :( Its eating me up. Last night I had extremely tender breasts (which I've only noticed before AF since being off BC) but tonight its at a whole other level! I feel like they have been beat and are bruised everywhere! They feel heavy and awful....had to put a sports bra to help keep them in place ( Mind you I'm a small B so they don't move much as it is lol) And extreme abdominal pain. Sitting on the couch with a rice warmer :(
> Felt like crying when I missed the call today. So I'm setting an alarm to call at 8:00 right when they freaking open in the morning.
> Not that I hope I have PCOS but it would make sense and allow me to find answers and medicine to help me along.
> Sorry about the rant.
> I hope everything is well with all of you and there is lots of baby making going on ;)
> Love all your support. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, it's great to be here and have people to talk to about all this stuff! We've kept it quiet that we're TTC and just told my mum but she has the same attitude as DH which is just relax it'll happen when the times right, wish I could be so laid back! :wacko:

FX for you that you get your results and a proper explanation very soon, it must be so frustrating, as if TTC wasn't hard enough! But like you said at least when you find out what's going on you can start looking for answers and sorting treatment, it's all one step closer to that fabulous BFP! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsM254 said:


> Thanks, it's great to be here and have people to talk to about all this stuff! We've kept it quiet that we're TTC and just told my mum but she has the same attitude as DH which is just relax it'll happen when the times right, wish I could be so laid back! :wacko:

I agree, this forum has provided a lot of much needed support! I don't think our DH's always understand the blow we take each cycle when we get AF or a BFN. We're being very quiet about TTC as well - although, DH likes to tell people sometimes after he's had maybe 1 too many drinks. I know he's excited, so it's fine with me as long as he doesn't tell my parents! My step-dad knows, but I wouldn't dare tell my mother! I can promise she'd call every night to make sure we BD, and honestly, I just can't take that pressure (or the instrusion!). 

MrsKibler. Have you heard anything from your doctor yet?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Girls! I can't explain how much support you guys give me! Everytime something happens I feel like Oh! I need to go online and tell them, or ask them this. lol So Thankyou Its so nice to have people to talk to that you can go into detail about! We've told our close friends, and families. We didn't at first now we have, and its actually nice to have my mom know now, because she went through similar things.
Called the doctors office again to check on things and they said My Dr. Still hadn't been able to get to my results. :( This limbo sucks. Last night was another night in pain, although this morning I feel much better. My breasts are tender yet, but not horrible. Still no AF. Almost going on 9 weeks now. Its just so strange!

How are you guys doing?!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Hey Girls! I can't explain how much support you guys give me! Everytime something happens I feel like Oh! I need to go online and tell them, or ask them this. lol So Thankyou Its so nice to have people to talk to that you can go into detail about! We've told our close friends, and families. We didn't at first now we have, and its actually nice to have my mom know now, because she went through similar things.
> Called the doctors office again to check on things and they said My Dr. Still hadn't been able to get to my results. :( This limbo sucks. Last night was another night in pain, although this morning I feel much better. My breasts are tender yet, but not horrible. Still no AF. Almost going on 9 weeks now. Its just so strange!
> 
> How are you guys doing?!

I really wish I could tell my mom, but she got pregnant so easily with all of us I'm affraid she wouldn't understand what it's like to have fertility issues. Hopefully it won't matter soon enough and I can just share some good news with her!

I would think at 9 weeks with no AF your doctor is bound to give you something to start AF, and hopefully something to help with ovulation afterward (i.e. clomid). Sorry you're still in pain :( Hopefully your doctor will get back with you first thing next week and then you can start moving forward with TTC again! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKibler

I hope you have a reason to tell her good news soon too!
And omg never thought I would be so exited! I think I just got AF! Have to see if it full force or not but yay!!! :dance:


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> I hope you have a reason to tell her good news soon too!
> And omg never thought I would be so exited! I think I just got AF! Have to see if it full force or not but yay!!! :dance:

HOORAY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

(just wanted to emphasize how excited I am for you, LOL!)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Hi everyone!! Thought I would jump in. I am also using preseed this month. I used it our first month TTC with no results. Then took a break this last time and now I am going to use it again this month. I also started taking FertileCM and have been drinking 8oz of grapefruit juice a day!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Mrs.326

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Hi everyone!! Thought I would jump in. I am also using preseed this month. I used it our first month TTC with no results. Then took a break this last time and now I am going to use it again this month. I also started taking FertileCM and have been drinking 8oz of grapefruit juice a day!! Good luck to everyone!!

Welcome! Grapefruit juice is a new one for me. What does it do/help with?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

From what I have read it increases CM. I started drinking it last month after O and I did have a significant increase in my CM so I figure it cant hurt to drink a glass a day.


----------



## Mrs.326

jewelsbaby81 said:


> From what I have read it increases CM. I started drinking it last month after O and I did have a significant increase in my CM so I figure it cant hurt to drink a glass a day.

Interesting! I may give that a shot then! I hear Clomid can dry up CM so I'm looking into anything and everything that will help me with that issue :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Mrs.326 said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> From what I have read it increases CM. I started drinking it last month after O and I did have a significant increase in my CM so I figure it cant hurt to drink a glass a day.
> 
> Interesting! I may give that a shot then! I hear Clomid can dry up CM so I'm looking into anything and everything that will help me with that issue :)Click to expand...

Check out this link https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/grapefruit-juice-and-cervical-mucus


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank you so much for the link! If this cycle is a BFN, I'm definitely going to give this a try. :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Yeah I am all for trying whatever. I know that we are only in our 3rd cycle of trying but I just want to be pregnant already!


----------



## Mrs.326

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Yeah I am all for trying whatever. I know that we are only in our 3rd cycle of trying but I just want to be pregnant already!

I can definitely understand that! My best friend just started TTC (first cycle) and she got a BFN yesterday. I feel for her... she was expecting a BFP, like so many of our other friends that got KU right off the bat. She had this idea that she was going to be really casual about TTC until the BFN... I think that's what we all do until we realize how difficult it actually can be to get pregnant and we decide to kick it into high gear :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Mrs.326 said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I am all for trying whatever. I know that we are only in our 3rd cycle of trying but I just want to be pregnant already!
> 
> I can definitely understand that! My best friend just started TTC (first cycle) and she got a BFN yesterday. I feel for her... she was expecting a BFP, like so many of our other friends that got KU right off the bat. She had this idea that she was going to be really casual about TTC until the BFN... I think that's what we all do until we realize how difficult it actually can be to get pregnant and we decide to kick it into high gear :)Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought it would be super easy. I have regular periods so I just figured if I pinpointed my fertile window it would happen. Apparently not!!! I will say that I actually refuse to take any pregnancy tests until I am late or have missed my period. I think getting that BFN and then having to sit and wait for your period would be awful.


----------



## Mrs.326

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Yeah, I thought it would be super easy. I have regular periods so I just figured if I pinpointed my fertile window it would happen. Apparently not!!! I will say that I actually refuse to take any pregnancy tests until I am late or have missed my period. I think getting that BFN and then having to sit and wait for your period would be awful.

LOL! It absolutely is... I know, I do it _every_ cycle! I wish I had your strength - I break down and test at the tiniest twinge (which is why I just bought 25 internet cheapies instead of spending more money on FRER) :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Mrs.326 said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought it would be super easy. I have regular periods so I just figured if I pinpointed my fertile window it would happen. Apparently not!!! I will say that I actually refuse to take any pregnancy tests until I am late or have missed my period. I think getting that BFN and then having to sit and wait for your period would be awful.
> 
> LOL! It absolutely is... I know, I do it _every_ cycle! I wish I had your strength - I break down and test at the tiniest twinge (which is why I just bought 25 internet cheapies instead of spending more money on FRER) :)Click to expand...

Yeah my cheap opks came with a bunch of them but I have only used one (I had one cycle that was 31 days instead of 28). I will admit that I use OPKs like crazy. I for sure keep testing even after it turns positive!!!


----------



## kristen

hey girls,

hope you dont mind me joining in.
im going to try preseed for the first time this month,(ttc for 18months) im seeing my partner on mon 13th feb- fr 17th which are my fertile days and thurs 16th being my ovulation. im going to use preseed all those days, so heres hoping for our valentines baby!

hope everyone gets their BFPs very soon!

x


----------



## MrsKibler

Welcome! Of course we don't mind! Good luck to you!
Update for the day, dr diagnosed me with pcos as well. Tiny bits of spotting so still unsure if it is AF or now wondering if a cyst burst and that's what my pain was from. Also can't get any medicine from my doctor because I can't continue to follow her since my insurance changed so I have to wait to get into a new doctor to do anything so hopefully that won't take to long do I can start on some medicine. She said she would recommend metformin for daily then clomid so hoping new doc will say the same.
Bummed out for the day :( at least I got some answers!


----------



## Mrs.326

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Yeah my cheap opks came with a bunch of them but I have only used one (I had one cycle that was 31 days instead of 28). I will admit that I use OPKs like crazy. I for sure keep testing even after it turns positive!!!

Oh yeah! I use OPKs like they're going out of style, but with PCOS they stay positive for much longer periods. Still going to use them this cycle since I'm clomid and hope they actually catch ovulation this time :)



kristen said:


> hey girls,
> 
> hope you dont mind me joining in.
> im going to try preseed for the first time this month,(ttc for 18months) im seeing my partner on mon 13th feb- fr 17th which are my fertile days and thurs 16th being my ovulation. im going to use preseed all those days, so heres hoping for our valentines baby!
> 
> hope everyone gets their BFPs very soon!
> 
> x

Welcome!!! Good luck using pressed! Keep us posted on the outcome! :)



MrsKibler said:


> Welcome! Of course we don't mind! Good luck to you!
> Update for the day, dr diagnosed me with pcos as well. Tiny bits of spotting so still unsure if it is AF or now wondering if a cyst burst and that's what my pain was from. Also can't get any medicine from my doctor because I can't continue to follow her since my insurance changed so I have to wait to get into a new doctor to do anything so hopefully that won't take to long do I can start on some medicine. She said she would recommend metformin for daily then clomid so hoping new doc will say the same.
> Bummed out for the day :( at least I got some answers!

So sorry about the diagnosis. I know it's not easy to hear, even if you're suspicious. I hope the transition to a new doctor is quick and easy for you and you get the meds soon! Have you mad an appointment yet or are you still searching for a new doctor? Had the pain in your abdomen gone away? That's crazy that a cyst could have ruptured, that never even crossed my mind when you told us. Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Just wanted to stop by and say:

*Yippee!!! I just took my last dose of clomid* :)

Keeping my FX'd it works!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 Keeping my FX for you!!! How exciting!! Had you noticed any side effects while taking it? I've seen some people who get them pretty bad. 

I'm still looking for a new doctor, I wanted to maybe look up some reviews online...I'm going to call monday to try to make an appointment. AF didn't show....not sure whats going on. Annoying. Abdominal pain is gone so I'm thinking it was a ruptured cyst. Not that I don't want my period but maybe not getting it yet will get me quicker into a doc. We shall see. 
I hope everyone's weekend is fabulous! I'll be spending mine working at the hospital...but I have Monday off! Yay :)
Goodluck and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 Also the dates you have in your signature say you were diagnosed, and first round of clomid are in 2011. :) Might wanna change it to the right year ;)


----------



## MrsM254

Good luck Mrs326!! Really hope it works for you, keep us updated!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm just watching Knocked Up, how does anyone actually get pregnant on a one night stand?! So unfair! It should be O day for me today (based on cycle day, cm and ovulation pains as i dont use opks) so a busy weekend of bding for me and DH and then on into the dreaded TWW next week!!

Lots of babydust to everyone!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Mrs.326 Keeping my FX for you!!! How exciting!! Had you noticed any side effects while taking it? I've seen some people who get them pretty bad.
> 
> I'm still looking for a new doctor, I wanted to maybe look up some reviews online...I'm going to call monday to try to make an appointment. AF didn't show....not sure whats going on. Annoying. Abdominal pain is gone so I'm thinking it was a ruptured cyst. Not that I don't want my period but maybe not getting it yet will get me quicker into a doc. We shall see.
> I hope everyone's weekend is fabulous! I'll be spending mine working at the hospital...but I have Monday off! Yay :)
> Goodluck and baby dust to everyone!!

The only side effects I have experienced are headaches and mild hot flashes, but nothing too bad. 

Glad to hear the pain is finally gone! Hopefully you'll find a great doctor next :) 



MrsKibler said:


> Mrs.326 Also the dates you have in your signature say you were diagnosed, and first round of clomid are in 2011. :) Might wanna change it to the right year ;)

Ha!! Thanks, I'm not fully adjusted to 2012 yet. :)



MrsM254 said:


> Good luck Mrs326!! Really hope it works for you, keep us updated!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm just watching Knocked Up, how does anyone actually get pregnant on a one night stand?! So unfair! It should be O day for me today (based on cycle day, cm and ovulation pains as i dont use opks) so a busy weekend of bding for me and DH and then on into the dreaded TWW next week!!
> 
> Lots of babydust to everyone!

Thanks! I will definitely keep y'all posted :) and yay for o day!!! Have fun BDing, looking forward to hearing good news soon hopefully!!


----------



## WanaBeMum23

hey ladies. 
wow reading through all these posts. congrats to all those that got their BFP!!!! 
ive jst used pre-seed for the first time. im now in the TWW!!! fingers crossed it works!!

Best off luck to all of you TTC
xx


----------



## MrsKibler

WanaBeMum23 said:


> hey ladies.
> wow reading through all these posts. congrats to all those that got their BFP!!!!
> ive jst used pre-seed for the first time. im now in the TWW!!! fingers crossed it works!!
> 
> Best off luck to all of you TTC
> xx

Thanks! Good luck to you! Hope you get your BFP!!!!!



I for sure got AF. :happydance: Finally lol...I waited a bit this time before posting. haha...Call to get into the doc tomorrow.:thumbup:

How is everyone doing??? Whats been going on?!:flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> I for sure got AF. :happydance: Finally lol...I waited a bit this time before posting. haha...Call to get into the doc tomorrow.:thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone doing??? Whats been going on?!:flower:

YAY! So glad she finally came and you can get on with it :) Let us know when you schedule your appointment. I'll be thinking lots of good thoughts for you! 

It's Monday and part of me is "blah" because... well... it's Monday, but the other part is really excited because this could be _the_ week we finally conceive :). DH and I are supposed to BD every other day starting yesterday through next Tuesday (whoa, that's a whole lotta BDing!). I'm using OPKs as well so hopefully I can give the poor guy a break once it goes negative again. Haven't hit the LH surge yet, but still actively trying just in case!! DH has been a little freaked out about sex on demand, despite my best seduction methods. I think the fact that I've been on a fertility drug has him a little worried that there are bigger issues and he will be dissapointed if it doesn't work. I tried to calm him down last night, so hopefully tonight he'll be in a better mood... if you know what I mean :winkwink: 



WanaBeMum23 said:


> hey ladies.
> wow reading through all these posts. congrats to all those that got their BFP!!!!
> ive jst used pre-seed for the first time. im now in the TWW!!! fingers crossed it works!!
> 
> Best off luck to all of you TTC
> xx

Thanks!! Welcome & Good Luck! I should be joining you in the TWW soon! :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> I for sure got AF. :happydance: Finally lol...I waited a bit this time before posting. haha...Call to get into the doc tomorrow.:thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone doing??? Whats been going on?!:flower:
> 
> YAY! So glad she finally came and you can get on with it :) Let us know when you schedule your appointment. I'll be thinking lots of good thoughts for you!
> 
> It's Monday and part of me is "blah" because... well... it's Monday, but the other part is really excited because this could be _the_ week we finally conceive :). DH and I are supposed to BD every other day starting yesterday through next Tuesday (whoa, that's a whole lotta BDing!). I'm using OPKs as well so hopefully I can give the poor guy a break once it goes negative again. Haven't hit the LH surge yet, but still actively trying just in case!! DH has been a little freaked out about sex on demand, despite my best seduction methods. I think the fact that I've been on a fertility drug has him a little worried that there are bigger issues and he will be dissapointed if it doesn't work. I tried to calm him down last night, so hopefully tonight he'll be in a better mood... if you know what I mean :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> WanaBeMum23 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies.
> wow reading through all these posts. congrats to all those that got their BFP!!!!
> ive jst used pre-seed for the first time. im now in the TWW!!! fingers crossed it works!!
> 
> Best off luck to all of you TTC
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! Welcome & Good Luck! I should be joining you in the TWW soon! :)Click to expand...

Well Mrs. I have my FX'd for you this whole week that you get a sticky one :) I hope your DH relaxes for you! Excited your TWW will be coming, although it feels like it takes forever to get through. 

Monday is such a blah day. :coffee: I'm glad I have it off! :) I called and got an appointment next Thursday... Wish it was this week so that maybe I could have started clomid this cycle. But maybe I still will be able too. We will see what she says! lol I feel like I'm in the TWW but just to get to the DR. lol...
Going to pick up some Pre-seed and some OPK's at the store today!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Well Mrs. I have my FX'd for you this whole week that you get a sticky one :) I hope your DH relaxes for you! Excited your TWW will be coming, although it feels like it takes forever to get through.
> 
> Monday is such a blah day. :coffee: I'm glad I have it off! :) I called and got an appointment next Thursday... Wish it was this week so that maybe I could have started clomid this cycle. But maybe I still will be able too. We will see what she says! lol I feel like I'm in the TWW but just to get to the DR. lol...
> Going to pick up some Pre-seed and some OPK's at the store today!

Thanks!!! So true, the TWW feels like forever, but waiting for the TWW is almost as bad, so if I have to be waiting, I'd reather be waiting for a BFP :)

That's great you were able to get an appt so soon! Hopefully the doctor will let you start clomid... or at least something to help shorten your cycles so you can start a new one soon and then start clomid. I have to say - I am much more relaxed this cycle knowing "when" I'm going to ovulate instead of "if" I'm going to ovulate. I hope you have the same feeling when you get on it :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Well here is a preseed update...
I am 5 days until af is due and I am sure I am out. I have the same symptoms before af as I usually do. Sad. We are still going to give preseed another try this month. I also need new ways to make BDing during ovulation not a chore!


----------



## MrsKibler

ErikaJo85 said:


> Well here is a preseed update...
> I am 5 days until af is due and I am sure I am out. I have the same symptoms before af as I usually do. Sad. We are still going to give preseed another try this month. I also need new ways to make BDing during ovulation not a chore!

Well your not out untill AF Shows! Alot of people have the same symptoms before AF as they do when they get KU! Good Luck and FX! Try to change things up...like massages and stuff before hand...:winkwink:


----------



## ErikaJo85

I hope I am not out! My breasts feel like someone used them as punching bags!! I don't remember them ever hurting this bad!!! haha! 
Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## trying412011

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> Today I missed my Dr.'s nurse's call. (which was of course 5 minutes before they closed) So I didn't get my results back today. :( Its eating me up. Last night I had extremely tender breasts (which I've only noticed before AF since being off BC) but tonight its at a whole other level! I feel like they have been beat and are bruised everywhere! They feel heavy and awful....had to put a sports bra to help keep them in place ( Mind you I'm a small B so they don't move much as it is lol) And extreme abdominal pain. Sitting on the couch with a rice warmer :(
> Felt like crying when I missed the call today. So I'm setting an alarm to call at 8:00 right when they freaking open in the morning.
> Not that I hope I have PCOS but it would make sense and allow me to find answers and medicine to help me along.
> Sorry about the rant.
> I hope everything is well with all of you and there is lots of baby making going on ;)
> Love all your support. :hugs:
> 
> Oh man, that sucks you didn't get the news yeterday. Please keep us posted when you get the results today! Praying for the best!
> 
> I have never experienced breast pain like you're explaining. That sounds awful... but I have had exreme abdominal pain. TMI warning, but the abdominal pain was from constipation... the prenatals I have been taking to prepare for baby don't always sit well and sometimes they really hurt my tummy. Hopefully you get some relief soon from both of those symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info girls! It was very helpful. I literally just got a visit from AF. I was so happy my husband thought I was crazy for wanting my period so bad! At this point I just wanted it to arrive so I can get to trying next month again. This gave me a 36 day cycle....is the normal range 28-35? I've read different things online.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to all of us and let's make Feb a BFP month. You know what they say....Feb 14 is national baby making day!!! Lol let's do it girls. :::hugs:::Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Isn't it funny how your attitude can change so quickly regarding AF? My husband agrees that I should be thankful not to have one so often, but men just don't get it. No period = no ovulation = no baby! I feel pretty confident this month is going to give us lots of BFPs! :) GL to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> trying412011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies im also using pre-seed this month i have been ttc for 13 months now without luck so i hope this is my month also, if i dont concieve using pre seed this month i will definately be getting booked in for a specialist, anyway ladies all the best of luck for our sticky beans and lets hope this month is our month
> 
> 
> baby dust to all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! Good luck with Preseed, hopefully you won't need to see that specialist next month. Have you tried anything else while TTC or had any blood work done? Hope you get a BFP this month as well :)Click to expand...

hey thx for a reply well iv had heaps of blood work done all hormones are normal i had a blood test to make sure im ovualting and i am so thats a plus iv had u/s all my organs in that region are all fine and healthy they dont see y i should have trouble concieving, this month iv done a few things different iv exercised a bit, used my mabey baby every morning using pre-seed taking vitamins and keeping legs in air for a while lol...i have a question all women are different but is it possible to be fertile only 4 days after period finishes im on cd11 now and iv got my ferns on my maybe baby which iv had for 4 days now i hope its nothing bad for me iv baby danced 2 times out of the 4 so fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs.326

ErikaJo85 said:


> Well here is a preseed update...
> I am 5 days until af is due and I am sure I am out. I have the same symptoms before af as I usually do. Sad. We are still going to give preseed another try this month. I also need new ways to make BDing during ovulation not a chore!

MrsKibler is right! You're not out until she shows, and I would say the unusual breast tenderness is probably a good sign! Keeping my FX'd for you, please keep us posted. :)

OH! And I know exactly what you mean about BDing being a chore. DH has just started to freak out (see earlier post). He was totally cool about it before but now it's pysching him out a bit... I use OPKs and what I noticed is I didn't tell him in previous cycles when they were positive... I would just initiate the BD myself and he was none the wiser, but this cycle, since I've been on clomid, he knows the exact window and I think he feels more pressured. Last night I told him I took an OPK and it was negative so we should just let loose and have non-babymaking fun and it seemed to work. I think from this point forward I'll keep the results of the OPK to myself so he doesn't feel pressured. 



trying412011 said:


> hey thx for a reply well iv had heaps of blood work done all hormones are normal i had a blood test to make sure im ovualting and i am so thats a plus iv had u/s all my organs in that region are all fine and healthy they dont see y i should have trouble concieving, this month iv done a few things different iv exercised a bit, used my mabey baby every morning using pre-seed taking vitamins and keeping legs in air for a while lol...i have a question all women are different but is it possible to be fertile only 4 days after period finishes im on cd11 now and iv got my ferns on my maybe baby which iv had for 4 days now i hope its nothing bad for me iv baby danced 2 times out of the 4 so fingers crossed

Well, it's good news that you don't have any issues. Even the healthiest couples can take up to a year to conceive, so be thankful you don't have anything working against you and try to make the best of it (although, trust me, I know the waiting sucks big time). And yes, it is possible for you to be fertile just a few days after AF. Everyone is different, so it's very possible. Have you tried the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? You can get them on Amazon, they're a little pricey though (160, I think?). It's basically like a OPK but possibly a little more accurate and you can use it more often. I'm not an expert on it, I only know what I've read on here and the reviews, so look into it. It may be worth it if you think you're missing your fertile window. GL!


----------



## MrsM254

Good luck ErikaJo85! You're not out until AF shows her ugly face! FX for you!!

Glad your tests went well trying412011, hopefully you'll be seeing that BFP very soon! I think I also may ovulate as early as 4 days after my period finishes, I start getting ewcm and pains in the region of my ovaries around cd11. It tends to go on for a couple of days and not sure whether ovulation occurs as the start or end of these symptoms! I'm somewhere between 3-5dpo and like you have done a few things different this month so am feeling hopeful! If it doesn't happen this month I think i'm going to try opks to make sure i'm not missing my fertile time.

Good luck to everyone, lets get some BFP's on here soon!!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsM254 said:


> Good luck ErikaJo85! You're not out until AF shows her ugly face! FX for you!!
> 
> Glad your tests went well trying412011, hopefully you'll be seeing that BFP very soon! I think I also may ovulate as early as 4 days after my period finishes, I start getting ewcm and pains in the region of my ovaries around cd11. It tends to go on for a couple of days and not sure whether ovulation occurs as the start or end of these symptoms! I'm somewhere between 3-5dpo and like you have done a few things different this month so am feeling hopeful! If it doesn't happen this month I think i'm going to try opks to make sure i'm not missing my fertile time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lets get some BFP's on here soon!!

I think I'm addicted to OPKs :) I actually just used one and no LH surge yet... Maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsM254 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ErikaJo85! You're not out until AF shows her ugly face! FX for you!!
> 
> Glad your tests went well trying412011, hopefully you'll be seeing that BFP very soon! I think I also may ovulate as early as 4 days after my period finishes, I start getting ewcm and pains in the region of my ovaries around cd11. It tends to go on for a couple of days and not sure whether ovulation occurs as the start or end of these symptoms! I'm somewhere between 3-5dpo and like you have done a few things different this month so am feeling hopeful! If it doesn't happen this month I think i'm going to try opks to make sure i'm not missing my fertile time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lets get some BFP's on here soon!!
> 
> I think I'm addicted to OPKs :) I actually just used one and no LH surge yet... Maybe tomorrow!!Click to expand...


MrsM524, Hope your TWW hasn't been horrible! I have my fingers crossed for ya!
Mrs.326, Hope you get your LH surge....and a BFP on your first round of clomid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!`


----------



## trying412011

Mrs.326 said:


> ErikaJo85 said:
> 
> 
> Well here is a preseed update...
> I am 5 days until af is due and I am sure I am out. I have the same symptoms before af as I usually do. Sad. We are still going to give preseed another try this month. I also need new ways to make BDing during ovulation not a chore!
> 
> MrsKibler is right! You're not out until she shows, and I would say the unusual breast tenderness is probably a good sign! Keeping my FX'd for you, please keep us posted. :)
> 
> OH! And I know exactly what you mean about BDing being a chore. DH has just started to freak out (see earlier post). He was totally cool about it before but now it's pysching him out a bit... I use OPKs and what I noticed is I didn't tell him in previous cycles when they were positive... I would just initiate the BD myself and he was none the wiser, but this cycle, since I've been on clomid, he knows the exact window and I think he feels more pressured. Last night I told him I took an OPK and it was negative so we should just let loose and have non-babymaking fun and it seemed to work. I think from this point forward I'll keep the results of the OPK to myself so he doesn't feel pressured.
> 
> 
> 
> trying412011 said:
> 
> 
> hey thx for a reply well iv had heaps of blood work done all hormones are normal i had a blood test to make sure im ovualting and i am so thats a plus iv had u/s all my organs in that region are all fine and healthy they dont see y i should have trouble concieving, this month iv done a few things different iv exercised a bit, used my mabey baby every morning using pre-seed taking vitamins and keeping legs in air for a while lol...i have a question all women are different but is it possible to be fertile only 4 days after period finishes im on cd11 now and iv got my ferns on my maybe baby which iv had for 4 days now i hope its nothing bad for me iv baby danced 2 times out of the 4 so fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> Well, it's good news that you don't have any issues. Even the healthiest couples can take up to a year to conceive, so be thankful you don't have anything working against you and try to make the best of it (although, trust me, I know the waiting sucks big time). And yes, it is possible for you to be fertile just a few days after AF. Everyone is different, so it's very possible. Have you tried the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? You can get them on Amazon, they're a little pricey though (160, I think?). It's basically like a OPK but possibly a little more accurate and you can use it more often. I'm not an expert on it, I only know what I've read on here and the reviews, so look into it. It may be worth it if you think you're missing your fertile window. GL!Click to expand...

Hey Mrs.326.. thx for the post glad ppl are writing back to me helps with my info anyway im on cd 11 and my ferns are pretty much gone going to have :sex: tonight even though prob wont matter but oh well. if i dnt concieve this cycle then i will prob try opks then if that doesnt work ill def hit the specialist well on that note iv been referred to logan hospital so now im on a waiting list so just gotta keep trying in the mean time..
i have a pre-seed update,
everytime i use it i feel like it all falls out cause its sooooooooo wet i only use 2 g of it which is less compared to the dosage amount u can use, i feel like im loosing all the :spermy: even though i stick my butt up in the air its making me really paranoid, dont know what i should do i hope it done the trick though i really want my sticky bean :baby:.

anyway comments are more then welcome and im up for any new things so throw them at me lol.
baby dust to you all :dust: fingers crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## trying412011

MrsKibler said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsM254 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ErikaJo85! You're not out until AF shows her ugly face! FX for you!!
> 
> Glad your tests went well trying412011, hopefully you'll be seeing that BFP very soon! I think I also may ovulate as early as 4 days after my period finishes, I start getting ewcm and pains in the region of my ovaries around cd11. It tends to go on for a couple of days and not sure whether ovulation occurs as the start or end of these symptoms! I'm somewhere between 3-5dpo and like you have done a few things different this month so am feeling hopeful! If it doesn't happen this month I think i'm going to try opks to make sure i'm not missing my fertile time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lets get some BFP's on here soon!!
> 
> I think I'm addicted to OPKs :) I actually just used one and no LH surge yet... Maybe tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MrsM524, Hope your TWW hasn't been horrible! I have my fingers crossed for ya!
> Mrs.326, Hope you get your LH surge....and a BFP on your first round of clomid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!`Click to expand...

Hi MrsM254 i feel much better now knowing that its possible to be fertile so soon after a period i think i may end being fertile again in another 5-7 days cause that sumtimes happens, anyway i also have trouble knowing for sure because i lack in ewcm so with that and ovualting early and not knowing mabye the only reason im not concieving so fingers crossed for this month i will def keep u posted is there anyone on here that started there period on the 28.1.2012 and wanna be TTC buddies would love someone else to follow, ttyl ladies :dust:


----------



## Mrs.326

trying412011 said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ErikaJo85 said:
> 
> 
> Well here is a preseed update...
> I am 5 days until af is due and I am sure I am out. I have the same symptoms before af as I usually do. Sad. We are still going to give preseed another try this month. I also need new ways to make BDing during ovulation not a chore!
> 
> MrsKibler is right! You're not out until she shows, and I would say the unusual breast tenderness is probably a good sign! Keeping my FX'd for you, please keep us posted. :)
> 
> OH! And I know exactly what you mean about BDing being a chore. DH has just started to freak out (see earlier post). He was totally cool about it before but now it's pysching him out a bit... I use OPKs and what I noticed is I didn't tell him in previous cycles when they were positive... I would just initiate the BD myself and he was none the wiser, but this cycle, since I've been on clomid, he knows the exact window and I think he feels more pressured. Last night I told him I took an OPK and it was negative so we should just let loose and have non-babymaking fun and it seemed to work. I think from this point forward I'll keep the results of the OPK to myself so he doesn't feel pressured.
> 
> 
> 
> trying412011 said:
> 
> 
> hey thx for a reply well iv had heaps of blood work done all hormones are normal i had a blood test to make sure im ovualting and i am so thats a plus iv had u/s all my organs in that region are all fine and healthy they dont see y i should have trouble concieving, this month iv done a few things different iv exercised a bit, used my mabey baby every morning using pre-seed taking vitamins and keeping legs in air for a while lol...i have a question all women are different but is it possible to be fertile only 4 days after period finishes im on cd11 now and iv got my ferns on my maybe baby which iv had for 4 days now i hope its nothing bad for me iv baby danced 2 times out of the 4 so fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> Well, it's good news that you don't have any issues. Even the healthiest couples can take up to a year to conceive, so be thankful you don't have anything working against you and try to make the best of it (although, trust me, I know the waiting sucks big time). And yes, it is possible for you to be fertile just a few days after AF. Everyone is different, so it's very possible. Have you tried the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? You can get them on Amazon, they're a little pricey though (160, I think?). It's basically like a OPK but possibly a little more accurate and you can use it more often. I'm not an expert on it, I only know what I've read on here and the reviews, so look into it. It may be worth it if you think you're missing your fertile window. GL!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mrs.326.. thx for the post glad ppl are writing back to me helps with my info anyway im on cd 11 and my ferns are pretty much gone going to have :sex: tonight even though prob wont matter but oh well. if i dnt concieve this cycle then i will prob try opks then if that doesnt work ill def hit the specialist well on that note iv been referred to logan hospital so now im on a waiting list so just gotta keep trying in the mean time..
> i have a pre-seed update,
> everytime i use it i feel like it all falls out cause its sooooooooo wet i only use 2 g of it which is less compared to the dosage amount u can use, i feel like im loosing all the :spermy: even though i stick my butt up in the air its making me really paranoid, dont know what i should do i hope it done the trick though i really want my sticky bean :baby:.
> 
> anyway comments are more then welcome and im up for any new things so throw them at me lol.
> baby dust to you all :dust: fingers crossed for a :bfp:Click to expand...

After you insert preseed bear down do the extra comes out before DTD. It'll help with the excess, as for losing the spermies, I wouldn't worry about it. The fluid leaks out of everyone, but remember that each drop contains millions of them so plenty of them are making it to the egg. Can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey girls, I have a friend who ovulates on day 7! I think it can be pretty common! Went to walmart last night and they must have been out of preseed I couldn't find it. Where do you guys buy yours? Also bought a basal thermometer. who all temps? I feel like its going to be hard to remember before I get up.


----------



## sugaplumx27

good luck!!!! have been using pre seed for the first time this cycle too! *fingers crossed*


----------



## MrsM254

Hey Mrs Kibler, I'm in the UK and can't buy preseed in the shops here but I get mine from www.amazon.com it came with 5 free hpt's too which I am just dying to use, damn this 2ww!!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I get our preseed at Walgreens. I am not sure if Walmart carries it. I know Target does not carry it. At least not around here!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls,

Got my preseed today, got a positive opk yesterday so will dtd tonight (did yesterday and sat and Sunday too) with the preseed.

Baby dust to all! X


----------



## Mrs.326

I get it at Walgreens or CVS... MrsM254, I had no idea if you bought it from Amazon you get hpt's too!!! If we're not successful this cycle, I'm definitely ordering my preseed from Amazon next time :) Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies i guess am out af got me or well she is on her way so on to next month we have been talking and we are going to be getting preseed again as we liked it so march here i come


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies i will def keep u updated on how it goes so i definiatly ovulated and baby danced 2 days of of 4 so fingers crossed. for anyone looking to bye pre seed i got mine off a website called Lullaby Conceptions great site my pre seed arrived in 3 days with registered post im in Australia. i really hope i have good news after my 2ww. keep the stories coming ladies love reading them fingers crossed for u all.

:dust:


----------



## MrsKibler

Thanks for all the info guys!!! I'll have to look at walgreens or online. :)
Good luck on the TWW Trying412011! FX'd!
Lucy, Too bad about AF...Now you get a whole new cycle to try again :) Good Luck!

1 More week till I see the DR! I'm just dying sitting around AF on her way out and no medicine to help me ovulate this month :(


----------



## Lucy529

MrsKibler said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!!! I'll have to look at walgreens or online. :)
> Good luck on the TWW Trying412011! FX'd!
> Lucy, Too bad about AF...Now you get a whole new cycle to try again :) Good Luck!
> 
> 1 More week till I see the DR! I'm just dying sitting around AF on her way out and no medicine to help me ovulate this month :(

mrskibler thanks for the good vibes i didn't even o this month so that makes it more frustrating but a while back i was told that since i only have the one ovary i would o only every other month so am really hoping that i o in march the wait to it is almost a month and so frustating i don't know which is worse the wait to o or the tww after lol fx for us that got the witch


----------



## trying412011

MrsKibler said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!!! I'll have to look at walgreens or online. :)
> Good luck on the TWW Trying412011! FX'd!
> Lucy, Too bad about AF...Now you get a whole new cycle to try again :) Good Luck!
> 
> 1 More week till I see the DR! I'm just dying sitting around AF on her way out and no medicine to help me ovulate this month :(

Thx MrsKibler im just gunna relax and let nature take its course and FX'D it happens for me and the rest of the ladies this month


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies! Wow, I did not realize how much I missed being gone for a few days lol. Well it's good to be back :) I'm really hoping this month is the month for all of us who didn't get the bfp we were hoping for in January. I'm not sure how many of u recall me talking about my side cramps but it's been 2 weeks now and they r still there on and off. I am going to see my obgyn today so hopefully I get some answers. When i talked to the nurse over the phone she said it might be an ovarian cyst....should i be worried? Next week is suppose to be my fertile week so I hope nothing delays me from ttc this month! Talk about brain overload :/


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler, you never know! They may give you something to help o if you still haven't by the time you see the doctor! FX'd!

Hope, it may have been a cyst. Didn't you just go through something similar, MrsKibler? I hope everything works out and you get to take full advantage of your fertile window :)

:dust:

Keeping my FX'd for us all! _SOMEONE_ is bound to get a BFP very soon :)


----------



## MrsKibler

I really hope they can still give me something for this month! :) I did have pains on and off....then extreme pain but thats when I think I ruptured one. I get cyst pains on and off every cycle, so that could very well be what your issue is! I hope you got some answers today at your appointment!! Let us know what they say!!


----------



## Mrs.326

OK, girls. I need some help calming down. I am pretty sure this month is going to be a wash and I'm pretty upset about it since I was _so_ confident in the beginning that this was going to be it! DH and I have only BD'd ONCE this week (and this is my fertile window since I took my last dose of clomid on Saturday). We were going to yesterday but he had to work nights so we missed each other (and I of course was really upset about it and we kind of got into it via texts while he was at work). I hit my LH surge today, but honestly I'm not sure if either of us is going to be in the mood tonight... and even if we do BD when I get home from work, there's still a very small chance we would actually conceive. And on top of that, while I did hit my LH surge, I've already started cramping in my ovary!!! Which makes me think that maybe I'm already ovulating??? Is that even possible to ovulate on the first day of your LH surge? I just think we've missed our chance... Not sure if I want to try again in March because that would give us a December due date and December is so incredibly busy for us already. I hate the idea of taking a break, but I don't think I have an option. I'm just a huge emotional mess today... I've been crying all morning and I'm still on the verge of tears :( today blows.


----------



## hello_kitty_t

Mrs.326 said:


> DH and I are using preseed this cycle. Got a positive OPK this morning so we'll bd today and tomorrow using preseed. Please say a little prayer that it works this time! TIA & baby dust to all!!

After reading this thread I decided to try using Preseed. I'm going to get some this weekend. Maybe I'll ask for it as a Velentine gift, LOL!! Good luck and can't wait to hear if it worked! Be sure to update us all. :)


----------



## hello_kitty_t

Mrs.326 said:


> OK, girls. I need some help calming down. I am pretty sure this month is going to be a wash and I'm pretty upset about it since I was _so_ confident in the beginning that this was going to be it! DH and I have only BD'd ONCE this week (and this is my fertile window since I took my last dose of clomid on Saturday). We were going to yesterday but he had to work nights so we missed each other (and I of course was really upset about it and we kind of got into it via texts while he was at work). I hit my LH surge today, but honestly I'm not sure if either of us is going to be in the mood tonight... and even if we do BD when I get home from work, there's still a very small chance we would actually conceive. And on top of that, while I did hit my LH surge, I've already started cramping in my ovary!!! Which makes me think that maybe I'm already ovulating??? Is that even possible to ovulate on the first day of your LH surge? I just think we've missed our chance... Not sure if I want to try again in March because that would give us a December due date and December is so incredibly busy for us already. I hate the idea of taking a break, but I don't think I have an option. I'm just a huge emotional mess today... I've been crying all morning and I'm still on the verge of tears :( today blows.

Aww I am sorry to hear that. Well, it can't hurt to try. I also wanted to plan when my baby would be due, but I decided to try even if it would result in a due date I didn't prefer. Chin up girly. Cute profile pic! Good luck. :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> OK, girls. I need some help calming down. I am pretty sure this month is going to be a wash and I'm pretty upset about it since I was _so_ confident in the beginning that this was going to be it! DH and I have only BD'd ONCE this week (and this is my fertile window since I took my last dose of clomid on Saturday). We were going to yesterday but he had to work nights so we missed each other (and I of course was really upset about it and we kind of got into it via texts while he was at work). I hit my LH surge today, but honestly I'm not sure if either of us is going to be in the mood tonight... and even if we do BD when I get home from work, there's still a very small chance we would actually conceive. And on top of that, while I did hit my LH surge, I've already started cramping in my ovary!!! Which makes me think that maybe I'm already ovulating??? Is that even possible to ovulate on the first day of your LH surge? I just think we've missed our chance... Not sure if I want to try again in March because that would give us a December due date and December is so incredibly busy for us already. I hate the idea of taking a break, but I don't think I have an option. I'm just a huge emotional mess today... I've been crying all morning and I'm still on the verge of tears :( today blows.

Mrs, When did you BD this week? You could still definitely conceive this month!! You know how many girls I've seen get pregnant with only BD 5 days before O!? Do the deed tonight. If he's got some fast strong swimmers they could very well get there in time! Focus on trying to get him in the mood, and what it could mean for you, and you'll be in the mood too. Go for a walk to clear your head, or sit down and read a book for a little bit to take your mind off it and you'll feel alot better when your done. I'm not sure when after the LH Surge you ovulate. I hate the idea of taking a break also, December sucks. But its nothing you couldn't handle. I know how you feel though I'm in the same boat. But I think I'll be too selfish now to give up for a while. I hope you can calm down and your day gets better. I hate hearing about you feeling this way! No one ever tells you how frustrating this process can be! Especially people with PCOS...who feel like nothings going to go right in the first place. But the day we get that BFP, your not going to care when you are due...your going to be so happy to be making that child and bringing it into the world. It will happen, and once it does it will make all this frustration worth it. I really truly hope your day gets better. I'll be checking my feed as much as I can today if you need to vent some more and talk it out...lol want my phone number you can text me! lol :) :hugs:


----------



## MrsKibler

Oh and if it makes you feel better, I heard that if you are ovulating....the quicker swimmers of the sperm can make it to the egg in just 45 minutes!! You're definitely not out for tonight, even if you are ovulating!


----------



## MrsM254

Mrs326 I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling like this. I can't begin to imagine how frustrating it is coping with pcos on top of the regular stress of TTC. However you definitely CAN still conceive this month! A couple of days break has probably ensured your DH's swimmers are in top condition ready for the race tonight and preseed will be there ready to help them on their way! Have a nice relaxing bath and put your best seduction techniques to work, you'll both be in the mood in no time! You definitely still have a good chance, I really hope it works out for you. I know what you mean about taking a break next month because of December due date, that was our original plan too but not sure I could go through with it now, want that BFP so much!!! Good luck for tonight, sending heaps of babydust your way!


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326, you are so not out! I use digi opk and they say when u hit ur LH surge, ovulation occurs within 24-48 hours. I know everyone is different but if u hit ur surge today....keep on doing the dance for another 3 days at least! Don't give up....and there is a good chance u could be preggo with doing the bd 5 days before ovulation. Haven't u heard people say "if u want a girl, have sex 3-4 days before u ovulate because the male sperm don't survive as long and u end up with a girl"....no giving up, I won't allow it! Lol. We are all in this together and when we all get our BFP's we are going to go through that together also...so keep on trying :)
On a totally different note, I know I was suppose to update u girls so here it is....I'm CONFUSED lol. went to my obgyn yesterday. He ordered bloodwork for the 21st for me to get my progesterone checked along with my thyroid just to make sure everything is working ok, and he did the exam, said he felt "tenderness" around my right side, then today I had both an ultrasound and vaginal ultrasound and no sign of anything! No cyst, no stones in the gallbladder or kidney....uterus was perfect size, the tech said I was very fertile and showed me all my eggs waiting to be fertilized lol. I'm relieved to know everything is ok but now I'm just like "what is this pain" if it's not cysts. My doc is going to review the findings of today and is suppose to call me on Monday. In the meantime, I need to get my mood in check to make some babies.....That goes for all of us....let's make some babies!!!!!!! :)


----------



## kristen

I have bought preseed, I ov next thurs 16th but we were going to BD and use preseed mon-weds but can i use it tomorrow night and sunday as well when we BD?
just wasnt sure if you use it too early it would result in a m/c which is what im scared of?

good luck to everyone hoping we get our valentines babies! x


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks girls!

MrsKibler, that really helped. I appreciate it. You're right... I just need to calm down and concentrate on what good can come out of it if we do try. We BD'd on Monday, so it was 4 days ago... I guess there's a possibility of those swimmers being there and ready for the egg since I've had watery CM all week. I'll go home and do what I can to make it happen tonight to. I had no idea it only took up to 45 minutes, that really makes me feel better and a little more hopeful. Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## ErikaJo85

Well first cycle of preseed was a bust. Af came today. Just after she came I log into facebook and I am not joking I see two pregnancy anouncements. What are the odds. I am sad but I need to try and stay positive for the future.

I am not sure we are going to try this month (not prevent either) because we are going on our honeymoon in March. If we are going on a week long vacation I want to have a stress free vaca not worrying if I am pregnant or not. 

Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Sorry to hear that ErikaJo. Please keep us posted when you do try again... who knows, maybe you'll get pregnant on your honeymoon :) Best of luck!


----------



## hello_kitty_t

After reading these posts today I went out and bought Preseed. Going to use it tonight as long as hubby is down for it. Good luck to all!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope- Sorry you didn't get your answers! :( I wish good news and better answers Monday!
Mrs.326- Glad you are feeling better!!! How did the night go with your DH?!
ErikaJo- Sorry AF got you :( You know what they say when you're not trying to get pregnant is when ya do! ;) Maybe you'll be more relaxed this time and you'll be surprised!!

I'm getting more and more anxious for my DR. appt....My birthday is Monday and I don't even care about it...lol Thursday is the DAY! I just can't wait...its eating at me!


Some one has got to be getting a BFP soon!!!


----------



## Chyna29

I think im gonna give this one a try once i find out where to get it from, i just dont wanna give up, because its something that we really want...


----------



## godskid

Can i too join this forum ? Actually preseed is not available in India .My friend who went to NY last month brought one for me .So i would be trying it this month .I am CD6 today .This is my first cycle after a mc in Jan first week .That BFP was a surprise one after longg two and half years ....


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies so im in desperate need of advice, so i started my period on the 28the of jan and finished on the 31st and 3 days later on the 3rd i started getting ferns on my maybe baby fertile monitor so hubby and i baby dance:sex: 2 days out of the 5 using pre-seed everytime so i thought that was it, but..................today i have ferns again only 3 days after my ferns finished now i dont kno if im ovualting AGAIN or if my body is playing tricks with me its so confusing the thing different this time though is since yesterday i have had bad cramps on and off on my left side and been sooooooooo horny poor hubby lol so i dont know, any advice or words are more then welcome. would love to hear from any ladies that have experianced the same thing or sumthing similar.

baby dust to all u wonderful ladies:dust: FX'D for our:bfp:


----------



## trying412011

godskid said:


> Can i too join this forum ? Actually preseed is not available in India .My friend who went to NY last month brought one for me .So i would be trying it this month .I am CD6 today .This is my first cycle after a mc in Jan first week .That BFP was a surprise one after longg two and half years ....

Hi welcome to the forum so sorry for your loss please feel free to ask any questions u want or any advice there are lots of ladies on here that have such good hearts and will be happy to give advice we all know were your coming from in the TTC sector
where bouts in india are you from my husband is from delhi.

anyway good luck to you talk with u soon.:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.326

trying412011 said:


> Hey ladies so im in desperate need of advice, so i started my period on the 28the of jan and finished on the 31st and 3 days later on the 3rd i started getting ferns on my maybe baby fertile monitor so hubby and i baby dance:sex: 2 days out of the 5 using pre-seed everytime so i thought that was it, but..................today i have ferns again only 3 days after my ferns finished now i dont kno if im ovualting AGAIN or if my body is playing tricks with me its so confusing the thing different this time though is since yesterday i have had bad cramps on and off on my left side and been sooooooooo horny poor hubby lol so i dont know, any advice or words are more then welcome. would love to hear from any ladies that have experianced the same thing or sumthing similar.
> 
> baby dust to all u wonderful ladies:dust: FX'D for our:bfp:

I don't use fertility monitors, just OPKs, but I have had positives, then negatives, then it will be positive again for an extended amount of time. My doctor told me PCOS can cause this since my body was gearing up to ovulate but never did, so in a few days/weeks it geared up again and I think the second time is when I actually ovulated. It's extremely rare to ovulate twice in one cycle... most women/doctors would argue it's impossible. I'm not saying you have PCOS but it is possible your body didn't realease an egg the first time you hit a peak and so now your actually ovulating. And, btw, an increased sex drive is a huge sign of ovulation, as is cramping! GL to you & keep us posted!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsM254 said:


> Mrs326 I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling like this. I can't begin to imagine how frustrating it is coping with pcos on top of the regular stress of TTC. However you definitely CAN still conceive this month! A couple of days break has probably ensured your DH's swimmers are in top condition ready for the race tonight and preseed will be there ready to help them on their way! Have a nice relaxing bath and put your best seduction techniques to work, you'll both be in the mood in no time! You definitely still have a good chance, I really hope it works out for you. I know what you mean about taking a break next month because of December due date, that was our original plan too but not sure I could go through with it now, want that BFP so much!!! Good luck for tonight, sending heaps of babydust your way!




Hope1409 said:


> Mrs.326, you are so not out! I use digi opk and they say when u hit ur LH surge, ovulation occurs within 24-48 hours. I know everyone is different but if u hit ur surge today....keep on doing the dance for another 3 days at least! Don't give up....and there is a good chance u could be preggo with doing the bd 5 days before ovulation. Haven't u heard people say "if u want a girl, have sex 3-4 days before u ovulate because the male sperm don't survive as long and u end up with a girl"....no giving up, I won't allow it! Lol. We are all in this together and when we all get our BFP's we are going to go through that together also...so keep on trying :)
> On a totally different note, I know I was suppose to update u girls so here it is....I'm CONFUSED lol. went to my obgyn yesterday. He ordered bloodwork for the 21st for me to get my progesterone checked along with my thyroid just to make sure everything is working ok, and he did the exam, said he felt "tenderness" around my right side, then today I had both an ultrasound and vaginal ultrasound and no sign of anything! No cyst, no stones in the gallbladder or kidney....uterus was perfect size, the tech said I was very fertile and showed me all my eggs waiting to be fertilized lol. I'm relieved to know everything is ok but now I'm just like "what is this pain" if it's not cysts. My doc is going to review the findings of today and is suppose to call me on Monday. In the meantime, I need to get my mood in check to make some babies.....That goes for all of us....let's make some babies!!!!!!! :)

Hey girls, I just wanted to address your comments as well... sometimes it's really hard to respond from my cell. THANK YOU all for your support. I don't know how people go through this alone, it is amazing to have such a great community of women to share the hardships with. This extra estrogen in my body has really made me over the top emotional :) Thank you for listening and offering a shoulder. 

And Hope, please keep us updated when you find out what was/is causing the pain! Perhaps it was just a great big mature follicle bursting through to be fertilized :) Keeping my FX'd it's a good sign and you get that BFP this month!


----------



## trying412011

Mrs.326 said:


> trying412011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so im in desperate need of advice, so i started my period on the 28the of jan and finished on the 31st and 3 days later on the 3rd i started getting ferns on my maybe baby fertile monitor so hubby and i baby dance:sex: 2 days out of the 5 using pre-seed everytime so i thought that was it, but..................today i have ferns again only 3 days after my ferns finished now i dont kno if im ovualting AGAIN or if my body is playing tricks with me its so confusing the thing different this time though is since yesterday i have had bad cramps on and off on my left side and been sooooooooo horny poor hubby lol so i dont know, any advice or words are more then welcome. would love to hear from any ladies that have experianced the same thing or sumthing similar.
> 
> baby dust to all u wonderful ladies:dust: FX'D for our:bfp:
> 
> I don't use fertility monitors, just OPKs, but I have had positives, then negatives, then it will be positive again for an extended amount of time. My doctor told me PCOS can cause this since my body was gearing up to ovulate but never did, so in a few days/weeks it geared up again and I think the second time is when I actually ovulated. It's extremely rare to ovulate twice in one cycle... most women/doctors would argue it's impossible. I'm not saying you have PCOS but it is possible your body didn't realease an egg the first time you hit a peak and so now your actually ovulating. And, btw, an increased sex drive is a huge sign of ovulation, as is cramping! GL to you & keep us posted!Click to expand...

hey thx well i dont have pcos that has been tested, i dnt kno what was goin on but yesterday and today its just been only tiny ferns so think i def ovualted early just have to wait and see if my period comes FX'D it doesnt


----------



## trying412011

so since 8dpo iv been really itchy down there and getting a discharge im pretty sure its thrush, but i was wondering if that can be an early pregnant sign my mum knew she was pregnant as soon as she got thrush but that wasnt until the 5 week mark, is it too early to tell i want ppls experiances, if my dates are right and i did ovualate early my period should be coming by the 19th or 20th give or take. thx ladies talk soon. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY, LADIES!!!! *
Hope you all have a wonderful day with your loved ones :)
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Mrs.326

trying412011 said:


> so since 8dpo iv been really itchy down there and getting a discharge im pretty sure its thrush, but i was wondering if that can be an early pregnant sign my mum knew she was pregnant as soon as she got thrush but that wasnt until the 5 week mark, is it too early to tell i want ppls experiances, if my dates are right and i did ovualate early my period should be coming by the 19th or 20th give or take. thx ladies talk soon. :)

I wish I could help you with this, but I'm not familiar with thrush at all. 8dpo sounds a bit early for pregnancy symptoms, however I have read several posts from women who had positive HPTs as early as 6dpo! So, anything is possible :) Have you tried testing yet? You're 10dpo, correct?


----------



## anna_xx

my OH's forskins really tight, so when he gets an erection all his forskin doesnt come all the way back over the head of his penis (TMI :haha: sorry!) so we find it really hard to DTD without a condom..
i've recently brought pre-seed do you think it will help us? or should we just put a hole in the end of a condom as usual?xx


----------



## MrsM254

Hey girls, sorry I disappeared for a few days I lost my phone and only just got it back.

Been dying to let you all know, I got my bfp today!!!! First month using preseed! I'm between 9 and 11 dpo and decided to test on the off chance as its valentines day and got a faint but very definite line on a frer. Best valentines present ever, praying this one sticks! 

How is everyone doing? Any news mrs326?? Good luck for your drs appt this week mrskibler! 

Happy valentines day and loads of babydust to everyone! Xx


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsM254 said:


> Hey girls, sorry I disappeared for a few days I lost my phone and only just got it back.
> 
> Been dying to let you all know, I got my bfp today!!!! First month using preseed! I'm between 9 and 11 dpo and decided to test on the off chance as its valentines day and got a faint but very definite line on a frer. Best valentines present ever, praying this one sticks!
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any news mrs326?? Good luck for your drs appt this week mrskibler!
> 
> Happy valentines day and loads of babydust to everyone! Xx

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :) What a great Valentine's Day for you :) :) H&H 9 months! :hugs:

I'm 1dpo today, and I am determined to stay positive!! :)


----------



## MrsM254

Thank you! I'm trying to stay cautious as my last 2 bfps didn't stick but impossible not to get excited!!!

Good luck for your TWW, keep us posted how its going! Do you test early or wait to see if af is late?


----------



## Mrs.326

Well FX'd for a sticky bean! Do you know why the other two didn't stick? Has your doctor recommended baby aspirin? I heard it helps to thicken the lining by increasing blood flow. Couldn't hurt to ask! :)

I will definitely keep y'all posted. Looking forward to another 2 weeks full of symptom spotting :) And I'm definitely an early tester! I usually start around 7dpo and test every other day from there. Haha...


----------



## Mrs.326

anna_xx said:


> my OH's forskins really tight, so when he gets an erection all his forskin doesnt come all the way back over the head of his penis (TMI :haha: sorry!) so we find it really hard to DTD without a condom..
> i've recently brought pre-seed do you think it will help us? or should we just put a hole in the end of a condom as usual?xx

Hey Anna - didn't mean to ignore your questions. Some days I feel like a total TTC expert... and some days I don't. Today would be one of those days I just don't. Unfortunately I don't know if preseed will help with this issue... My best suggestion would be to try it and see! What could it hurt, right? If it doesn't, then you can always go back to what works! 

Sorry I can't offer up more help or suggestions. GL to you!


----------



## trying412011

MrsM254 said:


> Hey girls, sorry I disappeared for a few days I lost my phone and only just got it back.
> 
> Been dying to let you all know, I got my bfp today!!!! First month using preseed! I'm between 9 and 11 dpo and decided to test on the off chance as its valentines day and got a faint but very definite line on a frer. Best valentines present ever, praying this one sticks!
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any news mrs326?? Good luck for your drs appt this week mrskibler!
> 
> Happy valentines day and loads of babydust to everyone! Xx

Omg congrates mrsM254 on ur sticky bean praying it sticks for you I'm 10 dpo and not sure if I'm in or out I still have thrush which was my muns first pregnancy sign so fingers crossed no sore bbs yet just a bit of cramping dwn low I'm really scared to do a test though don't want to see that bfn it was my first month using pre sees also I hope I have as muh luck as u did what have it symptoms been at dpo


----------



## Hope1409

Happy Valentines Day ladies!!!!! It's national baby making day so hopefully we are all getting busy tonight haha! I got my smiley face on my opk today so perfect timing!!!! Will be dtd tonight and the next 3 days and then hubby thinks we should keep going at it every other day just in case. Can't hurt right lol.

A big congrats to you mrsM254!!!!!! That is fantastic news :) hopefully in a few weeks we will have more bfp's joining you :) Happy and healthy 9 months to u! ;)


----------



## MrsKibler

Yayyy! Congrats Mrs524!!! So happy for you! :) Hopefully soon there will be more BFP to go around!
Got my fingers crossed for everyone else!!

Thursday is almost here!!!!!! <3


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies just wanted to let you all kno im going to do a pregnancy test tomorrow at 11 dpo so fingers crossed for me if its negative i wont be suprised might be to early who know i still have thrush and my booobs aren't sore like they normaly are at this time so just need some prayers anyway ladies had a nice dinner with hubby now goin to watch a movie talk to u all soon


----------



## Mrs.326

GL! Let us know the results... but remember, don't get bummed if it isn't positive at 11dpo :) Will say a prayer and keep my FX'd for you!


----------



## MrsM254

Thanks everyone!! I've not really had any symptoms, as opposed to last month when I was absolutely convinced I was pregnant only to get a bfn. I usually get sore bbs before af and that hasn't showed yet, some slight cramping but that's also normal for me before af. Biggest symptom has been constipation.

Good luck with your test trying412011 fx for a bfp for you!


----------



## trying412011

Mrs.326 said:


> GL! Let us know the results... but remember, don't get bummed if it isn't positive at 11dpo :) Will say a prayer and keep my FX'd for you!




MrsM254 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I've not really had any symptoms, as opposed to last month when I was absolutely convinced I was pregnant only to get a bfn. I usually get sore bbs before af and that hasn't showed yet, some slight cramping but that's also normal for me before af. Biggest symptom has been constipation.
> 
> Good luck with your test trying412011 fx for a bfp for you!

Hey ladies did my test bfn should I give up yet. I'm the same as mrsm254 normally by now with. Period so close I have really sore bbs and lots of cramping but no sore boobs and only mild cramping but really bad back ache dwn low. Oh well I'll just waiting not buying another test now until I'm past my af due date. Fx'd ladies baby dust to u all xo


----------



## Mrs.326

trying412011 said:


> Hey ladies did my test bfn should I give up yet. I'm the same as mrsm254 normally by now with. Period so close I have really sore bbs and lots of cramping but no sore boobs and only mild cramping but really bad back ache dwn low. Oh well I'll just waiting not buying another test now until I'm past my af due date. Fx'd ladies baby dust to u all xo

Hey Trying, sorry to hear about the BFN :( Don't give up hope yet - you're not out until AF shows! Keep us posted!! 

Also, I noticed a new addition to your signature?????? Are you just trying it out, or did you test again?


----------



## MrsKibler

Headed to the Dr's :) Thought I'd stop and share how FREAKING EXCITED I am to finally be going :) 
Trying- Sorry about the BFN :( But yes we are confused?? Let is know if you finally did get that BFP!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Headed to the Dr's :) Thought I'd stop and share how FREAKING EXCITED I am to finally be going :)
> Trying- Sorry about the BFN :( But yes we are confused?? Let is know if you finally did get that BFP!! :)

YAY!!! MrsKibler, it's good to get another update from you! Please keep us posted and let us know what the doctor says after your appointment! FX'd it's all good news and you can get back to TTC!

I go in today for more blood work to make sure the clomid worked. I should get the results early next week.


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> Headed to the Dr's :) Thought I'd stop and share how FREAKING EXCITED I am to finally be going :)
> Trying- Sorry about the BFN :( But yes we are confused?? Let is know if you finally did get that BFP!! :)
> 
> YAY!!! MrsKibler, it's good to get another update from you! Please keep us posted and let us know what the doctor says after your appointment! FX'd it's all good news and you can get back to TTC!
> 
> I go in today for more blood work to make sure the clomid worked. I should get the results early next week.Click to expand...

Thanks! In six days I start provera to big on af, the n I get to start my first round of clomid  so excited to be able to ttc like a normal person with a normal cycle :) really happy with how the appt went. 
Mrs 326 what cycle day are you? Hope the results are good :)
Praying for everyone here for their BFP !!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

So glad your appointment went well! Looking forward to a lot of BFP news in the coming months :)!

I am on CD21 and 3DPO! I'll let you guys know when I get the results :)


----------



## trying412011

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> Headed to the Dr's :) Thought I'd stop and share how FREAKING EXCITED I am to finally be going :)
> Trying- Sorry about the BFN :( But yes we are confused?? Let is know if you finally did get that BFP!! :)
> 
> YAY!!! MrsKibler, it's good to get another update from you! Please keep us posted and let us know what the doctor says after your appointment! FX'd it's all good news and you can get back to TTC!
> 
> I go in today for more blood work to make sure the clomid worked. I should get the results early next week.Click to expand...




Mrs.326 said:


> trying412011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies did my test bfn should I give up yet. I'm the same as mrsm254 normally by now with. Period so close I have really sore bbs and lots of cramping but no sore boobs and only mild cramping but really bad back ache dwn low. Oh well I'll just waiting not buying another test now until I'm past my af due date. Fx'd ladies baby dust to u all xo
> 
> Hey Trying, sorry to hear about the BFN :( Don't give up hope yet - you're not out until AF shows! Keep us posted!!
> 
> Also, I noticed a new addition to your signature?????? Are you just trying it out, or did you test again?Click to expand...




trying412011 said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> GL! Let us know the results... but remember, don't get bummed if it isn't positive at 11dpo :) Will say a prayer and keep my FX'd for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsM254 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! I've not really had any symptoms, as opposed to last month when I was absolutely convinced I was pregnant only to get a bfn. I usually get sore bbs before af and that hasn't showed yet, some slight cramping but that's also normal for me before af. Biggest symptom has been constipation.
> 
> Good luck with your test trying412011 fx for a bfp for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies did my test bfn should I give up yet. I'm the same as mrsm254 normally by now with. Period so close I have really sore bbs and lots of cramping but no sore boobs and only mild cramping but really bad back ache dwn low. Oh well I'll just waiting not buying another test now until I'm past my af due date. Fx'd ladies baby dust to u all xoClick to expand...

Hey ladies so still bfn ATM I added the new signature just to see what process my baby would be at if I am preg hopefully I won't have to take it down and that little bundle off cells keeps growing :) so frustrating anyway how r u all doin anymore BFP out there yet, I still got thrush and no sore boobs but sore back and omg sooo moody yesterday no sore bbs either so don't know what's goin on there anyway I'll just keep waiting patiently grrrrrr 
Babydust ladies FX'D


----------



## Mrs.326

trying412011 said:


> Hey ladies so still bfn ATM I added the new signature just to see what process my baby would be at if I am preg hopefully I won't have to take it down and that little bundle off cells keeps growing :) so frustrating anyway how r u all doin anymore BFP out there yet, I still got thrush and no sore boobs but sore back and omg sooo moody yesterday no sore bbs either so don't know what's goin on there anyway I'll just keep waiting patiently grrrrrr
> Babydust ladies FX'D

Darn!! I was hoping you finally got that BFP! FX'd you get one soon. I hope we all get to add a nice little baby ticker to our signatures soon!

So, I just saw a sonogram on Facebook of twins! I think I've lost my mind because I'm totally envious!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler so glad to hear your appointment went well and that you finally got answers. 

Mrs.326, looks like you are only a few days ahead of me on days past ovulation. Today I am 1dpo and I have promised myself not to test before af is due...hmm let's see how that goes, haha. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> MrsKibler so glad to hear your appointment went well and that you finally got answers.
> 
> Mrs.326, looks like you are only a few days ahead of me on days past ovulation. Today I am 1dpo and I have promised myself not to test before af is due...hmm let's see how that goes, haha. When do you plan on testing?

Hey hope! Welcome to the 2WW :) I'll probably start testing around 10dpo, so...next Thursday! I always say I'll hold off until AF is due but I never make it that long.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm also hoping to start the 2WW this weekend... 

Hoping for lots of bfp's!!


----------



## trying412011

In so confused I don't know what to think are no symptoms a good sign or a bad sign I'm confused I should have really sore bbs right now but I dnt and no cramps except I keep getting this odd twinge dwn there I still got very mild mild thrush headaches and still that back ache I do have a new one to add....constipated since yesterday (STMI) I haven't been stressing bout trying to get preg just been goin with the flow and doin meditation to relax. My friend is late for her period she is goin to do a test in Monday but she was not trying to get pregnant and she would normally have sore bbs now as well and she suffers with really severe cramping which she hasn't got... Hmmmm have to see.
Anyway ladies I'm goin crazy I'm sick of this ttc road it's to painful I dnt Ono what to think right now how is everyone else goin any one POAS soon hope we all get BFP'S soon 

Babydust


----------



## MrsKibler

trying412011 said:


> In so confused I don't know what to think are no symptoms a good sign or a bad sign I'm confused I should have really sore bbs right now but I dnt and no cramps except I keep getting this odd twinge dwn there I still got very mild mild thrush headaches and still that back ache I do have a new one to add....constipated since yesterday (STMI) I haven't been stressing bout trying to get preg just been goin with the flow and doin meditation to relax. My friend is late for her period she is goin to do a test in Monday but she was not trying to get pregnant and she would normally have sore bbs now as well and she suffers with really severe cramping which she hasn't got... Hmmmm have to see.
> Anyway ladies I'm goin crazy I'm sick of this ttc road it's to painful I dnt Ono what to think right now how is everyone else goin any one POAS soon hope we all get BFP'S soon
> 
> Babydust

Trying-Well, I would test again in a few days if you haven't gotten AF. I know its so frustrating...But its going to be worth it all once you get that BFP :)
Hope you get an answer soon on whats going on!!!
CAValley- Hope your TTW isn't awful and you get a BFP! FX'd!

Tonight I kind of had a OMG moment. DH and I got our taxes back (unfortunately it wasn't a very big return) And we were discussing how much we were going to put away for the baby ( Very impressed we've started setting aside money for just the baby, and DH came up with the idea) and I kind of freaked out about thinking all the things I wanna pay off by the time a baby could possibly be here. I know you are never financially set for a child...but thinking about some of the new updates in furniture I'd like to have...and how much money we want set aside for while I'd be out of work...Kinda set a fire under my butt :) I'm in the mood to just get crackin on everything! I just wanna go through everything in the house and get rid of things we don't need, and make sure everything could be as ready as possible. 

I kind of have this feeling now that I have clomid-(I know it doesn't always happen within the first 3 months but...) of how soon everything could really possibly happen! 
Is there a name for nesting when you aren't even pregnant?? LOL.:haha:
Maybe I'm nuts. :) :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

mrs kibbler if you are nuts then so am i hubby and i have been thinking about the same thing there are some things that i want to get for the apartment to make it more homey, and to take some of the furniture that i no longer need and so am getting rid of some things and thinking about what we would need to baby proof and am not even preg yet trying but nothing yet so i get totally where you are comming from i think it is better to prepare than to be scrambling later


----------



## MrsM254

Trying41 I think no symptoms can definitely be a good sign, all I really had this time was lack of af symptoms. Constipation is a good sign too, when is your af due? Really hope you get a bfp!

I know exactly what you mean MrsKibler I had a huge clearout a while ago of furniture and stuff we no longer need and started thinking about where everything would go, much better to be prepared!

How's the TWW going Mrs326? Good luck CAvalleygirl, let's get some more bfps on this thread!! Xx


----------



## CAValleygirl

Thanks, ladies! Yesterday, I went in for my day 13 scan (on clomid this cycle), and since I had two decent sized follicles, they went ahead and gave me the HCG trigger shot and said I could ovulate anytime this weekend.

Obviously, there will be lots of bd'ing in this house this weekend :)

I'm not feeling any discomfort or pain... Wondering if it even worked? Also, I have a pretty thin lining so not even sure if it can support implantation if that were to happen. We shall see...


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies! Today i should be either 2 or 3dpo....im trying not to keep track so much this month because then i start to symptom spot and i really haaate being disappointed when af arrives. I usually get the cm after ovulation is done with and so far havent seen it, so im wondering maybe the opk picked up my surge on the 14th but i havent ovulated yet? Either way hubby and i have been dtd a lot!!! For someone that doesnt go to the gym, im getting a work out! Haha! :)

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## trying412011

Hey everyone how u all doing any BFP yet anyway just wanted to chuck out there that I dont feel preg at all and no sign of af I still haven't done a preg test yet because i have a feeling it's neg so dont want to waste a good one lol. I dnt kno what to do or wtf is goin on with my cycle last night I had EWCM and don't kno what to make of it since I never really get that stuff cause im quite dry during my fertile phase so I have no idea what the heck is goin on:dohh: I feel emotional and ready to give up I dnt want to see my period come but obviously if it does maybe it's just not meant to b for me :cry:


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsM254 said:


> Trying41 I think no symptoms can definitely be a good sign, all I really had this time was lack of af symptoms. Constipation is a good sign too, when is your af due? Really hope you get a bfp!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean MrsKibler I had a huge clearout a while ago of furniture and stuff we no longer need and started thinking about where everything would go, much better to be prepared!
> 
> How's the TWW going Mrs326? Good luck CAvalleygirl, let's get some more bfps on this thread!! Xx

This is the most uneventful TWW I've ever had, LOL! I'm in the same boat as Trying, no symptoms what so ever, just dull cramps and twinges in my bb's/nipples... They're not really sore or sensitive though. I am 6dpo today so of course I'm getting a little more anxious hoping that implantation happens! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; I've had more "symptoms" in other cycles so I'm hoping it's a good sign!



trying412011 said:


> Hey everyone how u all doing any BFP yet anyway just wanted to chuck out there that I dont feel preg at all and no sign of af I still haven't done a preg test yet because i have a feeling it's neg so dont want to waste a good one lol. I dnt kno what to do or wtf is goin on with my cycle last night I had EWCM and don't kno what to make of it since I never really get that stuff cause im quite dry during my fertile phase so I have no idea what the heck is goin on:dohh: I feel emotional and ready to give up I dnt want to see my period come but obviously if it does maybe it's just not meant to b for me :cry:

I've had some ewcm mixed in with creamy cm the last 2 days. Usually my cm is total dry after ovulation, but this cycle has been way opposite!! I'm not sure if that's a good sign, or if it's just the clomid. I'll let you know in a week :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls did another test still BFN I'm so annoyed I dont know how long I'll wait b4 I do another one any advice would b greatly appreciated iv got soreish nipples and I had a massive pain today in my ovary area it wasn't a cramp but it really hurt only lasted about 10 mins and got creamy discharge FML please ladies I dot know what to do


----------



## godskid

trying412011 said:


> godskid said:
> 
> 
> Can i too join this forum ? Actually preseed is not available in India .My friend who went to NY last month brought one for me .So i would be trying it this month .I am CD6 today .This is my first cycle after a mc in Jan first week .That BFP was a surprise one after longg two and half years ....
> 
> Hi welcome to the forum so sorry for your loss please feel free to ask any questions u want or any advice there are lots of ladies on here that have such good hearts and will be happy to give advice we all know were your coming from in the TTC sector
> where bouts in india are you from my husband is from delhi.
> 
> anyway good luck to you talk with u soon.:thumbup:Click to expand...

..thank you ... I was not able to log into bnb after the first post .. i am from Cochin... 
The waiting is too much stress... What i do when i get stressed is type in " I am bored" in google and then lot of games come up ... play any that i like .... All my prayers for u for a BFP ...


----------



## godskid

Me and Dh used preseed for first time ... he was hesistant to use it ... said that he din't want any thing artificial to interfere with us ... but agreed when i insisted ... to my surprise ... he loved it ...:happydance:....and even i liked it..:thumbup: ...
Its very difficult to get OPKs here in India... after so much search i found that its available in two places in India ... and thats very near to my place ... 5 mins walk from my home ... I was surprised to know the info ... dint get time to go there and buy it ... I am CD 15 today ... so i am gng by the ewcm method to track ovulation .... ... :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.326

trying412011 said:


> Hey girls did another test still BFN I'm so annoyed I dont know how long I'll wait b4 I do another one any advice would b greatly appreciated iv got soreish nipples and I had a massive pain today in my ovary area it wasn't a cramp but it really hurt only lasted about 10 mins and got creamy discharge FML please ladies I dot know what to do

You're 16dpo, right? Is it possible you ovulated later than you thought? You have a lot of ovulation symptoms...ewcm, pain in ovary, sore nipples... That's usually what I experience when I ovulate. Sorry I can't give you a clear answer. I hope you get that bfp very soon!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hello everyone! Thought I would see how everyone is doing! It is ovulation week for me! YAY! We are going to be casual this month because of our trip in March but I just ordered 100 opks and 20 preggo tests on Amazon. I mean business haha! 

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Jesskaleanne

Hi, ladies! I was wanting to join ya'll. It is my first month ttc and I'm super excited. I was trying to decide if I should use preseed or no, but after reading your posts, I'm going to the store tonight!  Buuuut, I'm still on AF this month, just got off the NuvaRing. CD 4.
I have adenomyosis,https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/Adenomyosis/DS00636,
That link is the definition of it. Anyways, it is very painful. I cramp every day, and can make getting pregnant hard. :/ I had one chemical Pregnancy. Was a very heartbreaking loss. 
But Now DH and I are back and ready to try for a baby So Baby dust to all of you ladies!


----------



## Mrs.326

ErikaJo85 said:


> Hello everyone! Thought I would see how everyone is doing! It is ovulation week for me! YAY! We are going to be casual this month because of our trip in March but I just ordered 100 opks and 20 preggo tests on Amazon. I mean business haha!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!

Hey ErikaJo! Yay for being in your ovulation week!!! Thats the most exciting week, in my opinion. Lots and lots of baby dust is being sent your way ;)
:dust:

DH and I also have a trip in March and as long as I get AF on time, that should be my ovulation week. I'm hoping AF doesn't show though... I wouldn't mind spending my vacation as a pregnant woman :) I'm 7dpo today!



Jesskaleanne said:


> Hi, ladies! I was wanting to join ya'll. It is my first month ttc and I'm super excited. I was trying to decide if I should use preseed or no, but after reading your posts, I'm going to the store tonight!  Buuuut, I'm still on AF this month, just got off the NuvaRing. CD 4.
> I have adenomyosis,https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/Adenomyosis/DS00636,
> That link is the definition of it. Anyways, it is very painful. I cramp every day, and can make getting pregnant hard. :/ I had one chemical Pregnancy. Was a very heartbreaking loss.
> But Now DH and I are back and ready to try for a baby So Baby dust to all of you ladies!

Welcome to our thread :) sorry to hear about your adenomyosis & chemical pregnancy :( this is a great thread to talk to very supportive women, so you're in the right place!!! Best of luck to you while ttc, please keep us posted!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls so I'm gunna take it as I ovulated again so my 2ww wait starts all ova again fml my boobs are getting sore not really my boob more the nipple a burning sensation im still constipated more at night then morning sorry tmi and slight cramping also so hungry I ate heaps and I still felt empty I think I'm getting a uti I just peed and it burnt but when I'd finished it still felt like I was needing to pee like I was pushing but had no controls of it weird. Anyway get bak to u all soon keep us posted good luck fx'd


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies, just wanted to check in and let y'all know I got my lab results. Not good. My progesterone was only .3 and indicates that I did not actually ovulate. Now just waiting for AF/ovulation(?) before I can start my next cycle of clomid. She's bumping me up to 100mg next cycle... 

:cry:


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to check in and let y'all know I got my lab results. Not good. My progesterone was only .3 and indicates that I did not actually ovulate. Now just waiting for AF/ovulation(?) before I can start my next cycle of clomid. She's bumping me up to 100mg next cycle...
> 
> :cry:

Sorry to hear about your results! Thats a bummer! I hope the 100mg works for you! 

Seems everyone one is in some type of waiting! Wish we could figure out a better way to make it all go faster.

I start provera tomorrow! Can't wait to get the ball rolling finally! Yay. Sport I haven't been responsive much lately! Not much going on with me, just trying to stay busy! Working today through next friday straight. :/

Hope every one is well and keeping their heads up. FX'd for everyone!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies...this tww is no fun. Mrs.326, sorry to hear about your results :/ at least you are headed on the right path with answers and sooner than later you will get that bfp :) keep your head up!!! i went in this morning for my day 21 blood work. it is suppose to check my progesterone and thyroid. im hoping everything comes back normal. as if this tww wasnt enough, now i have to wait for these results. lets all get some good news here soon!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I got a positive ovulation today! YAY! 

Has anyone ever done a psychic reading? I couldn't resist and I did one from Gail. It was very accurate! I was surprised.

Hope everyone is great!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay, ErikaJo! That's great!! :)

I did a psychic reading _years_ ago... I can't even remember what all they said. What did your psychic tell you?


----------



## Hope1409

That's great!!! Now get to baby making ErikaJo! :) this tww sucks I don't know how much more I can last. I have been super bitchy the past few days which is very very unlikely of me. And not to mention I have had a constant headache the last 3 days. DH says I'm dehydrated but I don't know.....I need to call Monday to see what my lab results came back with for the thyroid and the progesterone levels. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Everyone!!! How is their weekend going!?!? Threads been quiet the last few days! Hope everyone is relaxing and BD'ing....Is everyone in their TWW??:sleep:

I'm still taking Provera....waiting for AF so I can move onto Clomid :) :happydance: Getting so excited :)


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Hey Everyone!!! How is their weekend going!?!? Threads been quiet the last few days! Hope everyone is relaxing and BD'ing....Is everyone in their TWW??:sleep:
> 
> I'm still taking Provera....waiting for AF so I can move onto Clomid :) :happydance: Getting so excited :)

Hi MrsKibler, the weekend is dragging!!! lol. I can't bring myself to go out or to do anything. I have baby on my brain 24/7. I am a vendor at a huge bridal show coming up next weekend and I am so not prepared. I keep putting it off which isn't going to fly come saturday, lol. I just hate the not knowing, ya know :wacko:

I think most of us are in the tww. Hopefully we will be getting updates soon and lots of BFP's:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Still waiting for AF. No signs she'll be here anytime soon. Just hoping I start before or after our vacation in 2 weeks. I did acupuncture on Friday. She was very honest and told me she does not specialize in fertility but has had a lot of success helping women regulate their cycles, which is ultimately what I need, so I'm hopeful the acupuncture coupled with clomid will help me conceive!

This weekend has been super busy! My sister in law came to visit with my niece (20 months) and nephew (6yrs). While I don't always get along with her, it was actually a good visit and so fun playing with the kids. Just the motivation I needed to not lose hope ;). DH left this morning for a business trip so I've been catching up on laundry and recorded tv shows... not a bad end to an already great weekend.

Hope you've all had an awesome weekend! Can't wait for some bfp news soon :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> Still waiting for AF. No signs she'll be here anytime soon. Just hoping I start before or after our vacation in 2 weeks. I did acupuncture on Friday. She was very honest and told me she does not specialize in fertility but has had a lot of success helping women regulate their cycles, which is ultimately what I need, so I'm hopeful the acupuncture coupled with clomid will help me conceive!
> 
> This weekend has been super busy! My sister in law came to visit with my niece (20 months) and nephew (6yrs). While I don't always get along with her, it was actually a good visit and so fun playing with the kids. Just the motivation I needed to not lose hope ;). DH left this morning for a business trip so I've been catching up on laundry and recorded tv shows... not a bad end to an already great weekend.
> 
> Hope you've all had an awesome weekend! Can't wait for some bfp news soon :)

You should talk to your doctor about getting proverato bring af when you have neg. Test did you test it all of this month?


----------



## Mrs.326

We talked about it and she will not prescribe it until I'm "late", but I didnt ovulate this cycle. If I would have ovulated I would be late this week, so I plan on calling her back on Friday if AF hasn't showed. I tested before I got my lab results, which was a bfn, but once I got my lab results back I know there is zero chance for us this cycle... My progesterone was only 0.3...


----------



## ttc1soon

I am curently in the tww, this is our second month using preseed. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I have had a + OPK for the past three days. Is this normal? Does anyone know if you actually get a positive the WHILE you are ovulating?

Anyways, she told me I would conceive a boy by April 2012 and it will be born before Christmas. I will conceive another boy April 2013. She said I will feel content but DH and I both want at least 3 kids so well see!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

When I ovulate I get positive OPKs for 3 days at least, but I have pcos so I'm not sure if it's normal for everyone. 

Did you call a psychic or do an online reading? I sure hope yours is right and you get a bfp soon :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> We talked about it and she will not prescribe it until I'm "late", but I didnt ovulate this cycle. If I would have ovulated I would be late this week, so I plan on calling her back on Friday if AF hasn't showed. I tested before I got my lab results, which was a bfn, but once I got my lab results back I know there is zero chance for us this cycle... My progesterone was only 0.3...

Well I hope af comes soon then for you!



TTC hope your tww isn't to horrible!

Erika that's neat! That means if she's right you will be prego real soon! : dance:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Usually, if you are getting positive OQPK's for a few days in a row, it indicates a higher than normal LH level. That tends to happen in PCOS women... It happens to me for sure. 

I'm 9dpo and lacking any and all symptoms. I had SO many symptoms last month, I was SURE I was pg, and low and behold, never even ovulated! Go figure, the one time I do ovulate, all symptoms go away. 

I'm considering starting to see an RE next week ( as I'm very sure Im not pg). Im thinking clomid and IUI may be my next best bet.


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl... I'm sure you've told us this before, but were you on clomid this cycle? Have you tested at all yet?


----------



## Jesskaleanne

Mrs.326 said:


> ErikaJo85 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Thought I would see how everyone is doing! It is ovulation week for me! YAY! We are going to be casual this month because of our trip in March but I just ordered 100 opks and 20 preggo tests on Amazon. I mean business haha!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!
> 
> Hey ErikaJo! Yay for being in your ovulation week!!! Thats the most exciting week, in my opinion. Lots and lots of baby dust is being sent your way ;)
> :dust:
> 
> DH and I also have a trip in March and as long as I get AF on time, that should be my ovulation week. I'm hoping AF doesn't show though... I wouldn't mind spending my vacation as a pregnant woman :) I'm 7dpo today!
> 
> 
> 
> Jesskaleanne said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! I was wanting to join ya'll. It is my first month ttc and I'm super excited. I was trying to decide if I should use preseed or no, but after reading your posts, I'm going to the store tonight!  Buuuut, I'm still on AF this month, just got off the NuvaRing. CD 4.
> I have adenomyosis,https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/Adenomyosis/DS00636,
> That link is the definition of it. Anyways, it is very painful. I cramp every day, and can make getting pregnant hard. :/ I had one chemical Pregnancy. Was a very heartbreaking loss.
> But Now DH and I are back and ready to try for a baby So Baby dust to all of you ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to our thread :) sorry to hear about your adenomyosis & chemical pregnancy :( this is a great thread to talk to very supportive women, so you're in the right place!!! Best of luck to you while ttc, please keep us posted!Click to expand...


Thank you ma'am! Best of luck to you too. I just got off of birth control, and I had a period like a day after i got off of it. So, I don't know if that was a real period or if it was just because the b/c. I did not have periods while I was on b/c cause the cramps. So I have no I idea when my cycle is supposed to be. If it was my actual period, I am on CD 11.  Baby dust to all of you lovely ladies.


----------



## Mrs.326

If you haven't already, I would definitely recommend getting an app on your phone to track your cycles. It will really help you when you meet with your doctor, or when you're trying to determine your fertile window. I am able to track when we BD, my CP and CM to help me determine when I'm fertile. Good luck! You should be reaching your fertile period soon, hopefully!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs.326 said:


> CAValleygirl... I'm sure you've told us this before, but were you on clomid this cycle? Have you tested at all yet?

Yes, I was on Clomid... Haven't tested yet because I'm only at 9dpo and I'm SURE it's negative. Figure I'll try to hold out until AF is due?


----------



## Hope1409

Ladiessss I need your advice please!!! My lab results were back from last weeks "cd21" test and thyroid test. I spoke with the nurse but still waiting to talk to the doc directly, but until then i need your input.

Thyroid showed normal function but my progesterone level was at 5.1 and the nurse said they like to see it at around 14. she said this level indicated that i didnt have a strong ovulation this month. wth does that mean!!!

i just want some answers and dont know what to think. 2 weeks ago my ultrasound tech said i look so fertile and have so many good follicles ready to be released and now today the nurse tells me progesterone is low. so now im in my thoughts thinking maybe this was the issue last aug when i had the miscarriage? 

i really need so input ladies...you guys are my support system (besides dh) of course, and i really want to see your take on it. do you think 5.1 is a level for my doc to put me on clomid? i dont even know how clomid works. ugh i just wanna curl up and cryyy :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope - I am going through something similar. My CD21 check showed my progesterone level at 0.3! I didn't ovulate at all this cycle. Last cycle, when I did ovulate, my level was 23.5. Point being - you can ovulate one cycle and then not ovulate at all the next. It doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong with you. I would still talk directly with the doctor and ask her about the mature follies you had and why she thinks you didn't have a strong ovulation. I don't think 5.1 is a reason to put you on clomid - but if you're not ovulating, then that would be a reason to have it prescribed. Clomid is basically a stimulate for your ovaries to produce the hormones necessary to ovulate (btw - I was on clomid this cycle when my levels came back at .3). Do you ovulate regularly? Are your cycles regular? Do you have PCOS? These are all things to talk to your doctor about if you are considering clomid. 

I know it sucks and you want to cry (trust me, I know), but you have to stay positive for the next cycle. My best advice is to talk to your doctor and get answers. Best of luck. I hope you get the answers your looking for and you can move into your next cycle with more confidence. Of course we're all here if you need a shoulder. :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Mrs.326. Why does this have to be so complicated! My doc knows my cycles range 31-42 days and knows I get the smiley face every month on opk's. He was hesitant to do this test to begin with because he said "you got pregnant once so I'm sure it will happen again, its just a matter of your timing." ugh, what timing if we are bding in my fertile window and after my fertile window!!! Can I scream now? :nope:

Your results are strange to me also, shouldn't your progesterone be higher when your on clomid than not? All this is too much for a woman to go through, especially when all they want is a LO. Getting good news for once in my life would have been the perfect birthday gift for me next week:cry:


----------



## Mrs.326

My levels would have been higher if I ovulated. Obviously the 50mg didn't work for me, so my doctor is going to up the dosage next cycle. 

I hate that you're hurting... just remember, in due time we'll all hold our babies, it just might take us a while to get there, but it _*will*_ happen! Keep your head up. Try to enjoy your birthday week.


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> My levels would have been higher if I ovulated. Obviously the 50mg didn't work for me, so my doctor is going to up the dosage next cycle.
> 
> I hate that you're hurting... just remember, in due time we'll all hold our babies, it just might take us a while to get there, but it _*will*_ happen! Keep your head up. Try to enjoy your birthday week.

My doc finally called me back just now. He said that levels of thyroid and prolactin were normal but progesterone was low (just as the nurse had said). He said he could put me on a low dosage of clomid. So looks like i am going to start that in march. He said that since my cycles have been this irregular for over a year after coming off the pill, he is ok with giving me the low dose. Then i have to take the day21 test again to see my levels and how my body is accepting clomid.

i dont know how to feel right now, a little down, but grateful that there at least is a pill that can assist. And the doc said himself too that since i did get pregnant once (ended in m/c), it shows i am ovulating but every month is different, so this clomid will help regulate things. crossing my fingers!!! hopefully getting a march bfp would be an even better bday gift even though it would be belated :winkwink:


----------



## trying412011

Hi ladies sorry havent been on iv been avoiding the forum while I was in my 2ww so I would go crazy period was due today hasn't come so gunna test in the morning I'll let u kno how it all goes. R there any more bfps out there yet how r all u ladies goin anyone getting ready to test. Good luck FX'D baby dust


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> My doc finally called me back just now. He said that levels of thyroid and prolactin were normal but progesterone was low (just as the nurse had said). He said he could put me on a low dosage of clomid. So looks like i am going to start that in march. He said that since my cycles have been this irregular for over a year after coming off the pill, he is ok with giving me the low dose. Then i have to take the day21 test again to see my levels and how my body is accepting clomid.
> 
> i dont know how to feel right now, a little down, but grateful that there at least is a pill that can assist. And the doc said himself too that since i did get pregnant once (ended in m/c), it shows i am ovulating but every month is different, so this clomid will help regulate things. crossing my fingers!!! hopefully getting a march bfp would be an even better bday gift even though it would be belated :winkwink:

How far along were you in your last pregnancy when you mc'd? (Sorry to hear that btw :hugs:). Glad your doctor is doing something to help. Please keep us posted. When is AF due?



trying412011 said:


> Hi ladies sorry havent been on iv been avoiding the forum while I was in my 2ww so I would go crazy period was due today hasn't come so gunna test in the morning I'll let u kno how it all goes. R there any more bfps out there yet how r all u ladies goin anyone getting ready to test. Good luck FX'D baby dust

Smart lady! Did staying off the boards keep your mind at ease? :)

I don't think this board has had anymore BFPs... *YET*! I'm just waiting for AF, but I think a few others are in the TWW with you as well. Have you had any symptoms? Good luck!!!


----------



## Hope1409

I found out I was pregnant mid July last year and when I went for my first docs visit at 6 weeks, all he saw was a sac. I think I officially started m/c aug 4th. It was very early, but none the less very emotional. We waiting 2 months and started trying again and here we are now. According to my smiley face, af should arrive tomorrow or in the next few days. She's been cramping me since yesterday. I'm just ready to get the show on the road! Do you have any side effects with clomid? I think that's what I am most concerned about.


----------



## Mrs.326

The only side effects I had from Clomid were hot flashes and headaches. The longer I was on it, the worse they got, but they were still bearable. I'm concerned that going up to 100mg is going to make them much worse. Good news is, the side effects only lasted for as long as I took the pills, so at least you don't have to worry about feeling that way your entire cycle.


----------



## DmcCoy81

Hey girls, hope I can hop in. 

Just received a negative on a thyroid test. Have been spotting a lot lately with my last three periods. :shrug:

I've read about the pcos and suggested the test to my dr. It would makes sense for me and I want to know if there is a logical reason for having to wait 8 months so far. My periods seem pretty irregular this one is almost done but lasted a day and a half with 6 days of darkbrown / pink spotting, tmi (weird)

My cycles right now are 24-28 days but my AF can be 2-7 days long. You can't be pregnant and have a period last 2 days with clumps right?

I'm really happy to hear the clomid is affordable if it comes to that!

Oh yah love the pressed, hope I don't use it to often didn't like the side affects mentioned, but I'm usually to dry naturally. 

Thanks for the support, my husband doesn't want to hear the details, friends are already set and mom doesn't want to be a grandma :cry: I use to think I was emotional naturally! Getting off bc added a good 50% more to my emotions!

Hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Welcome, DMC! I completely understand about your DH not wanting to hear the details... I've found that when I share too much with mine, it just freaks him out. They don't necessarily need to know all the mechanics, just when to BD :)

Have you already been tested for PCOS? I noticed you mentioned your periods were irregular (24-28 days), but those of us with PCOS would all probably agree that's within a normal range. I have PCOS and my cycles can last anywhere from 30-60 days! I'm currently on CD34 w/ no sign of AF, and per my CD21 check, no ovulation either. Not to say you shouldn't ask your doctor for a blood test to make sure all of your levels are normal, I think that's a pretty smart move for any woman TTC. Good luck to you & keep us posted!


----------



## DmcCoy81

Mrs.326 said:


> Welcome, DMC! I completely understand about your DH not wanting to hear the details... I've found that when I share too much with mine, it just freaks him out. They don't necessarily need to know all the mechanics, just when to BD :)
> 
> Have you already been tested for PCOS? I noticed you mentioned your periods were irregular (24-28 days), but those of us with PCOS would all probably agree that's within a normal range. I have PCOS and my cycles can last anywhere from 30-60 days! I'm currently on CD34 w/ no sign of AF, and per my CD21 check, no ovulation either. Not to say you shouldn't ask your doctor for a blood test to make sure all of your levels are normal, I think that's a pretty smart move for any woman TTC. Good luck to you & keep us posted!

The nurse I spoke with over the phone said they were going to run a cople tests. How did they tet to see if you actually ovulated? I guess I thought my cycles were more irregular. When I started charting my cycles on an app my AF would always be a week sooner than they predicted. I had assumed that was because my body wasn't on the right track.

When you check for cm do you actually go in looking for it? Can you just base it on discharge?


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls so it's a bfn :( 
Guess I just got to wait for the [email protected]$ch to show her ugly face I got extremely sore nipples cramps low back aches tender boobs and headaches the only thing I have different this time is I have a lot of discharge very creamy so dnt kno if that's got anything to do with it. Staying away from the forum definitely eased my mind and stopped me thinking about it so much but it looks like It didn't help me with the baby I want so bad. Now to do it all ova again that's 14 months of ttc :'( 
Seriously don't kno how much longer I can do this.

Good luck to the rest of u ladies hope there are some bfps soon :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm on clomid so they do a standard CD21 progesterone blood test. My level was only 0.3 (extremely low) which indicated I did not ovulate. They like for your levels to be 11 or higher after ovulation. 

I check my cm internally. You can base it off of discharge if you like, but you'll get a much better idea of you check internally, and you can also determine your cervical position. When you fertile it will be SHOW (Soft High Open Wet). If it's closed or firm then you're likely not fertile.


----------



## Mrs.326

trying412011 said:


> Hey girls so it's a bfn :(
> Guess I just got to wait for the [email protected]$ch to show her ugly face I got extremely sore nipples cramps low back aches tender boobs and headaches the only thing I have different this time is I have a lot of discharge very creamy so dnt kno if that's got anything to do with it. Staying away from the forum definitely eased my mind and stopped me thinking about it so much but it looks like It didn't help me with the baby I want so bad. Now to do it all ova again that's 14 months of ttc :'(
> Seriously don't kno how much longer I can do this.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of u ladies hope there are some bfps soon :)

Oh, Trying, I'm so sorry to hear that :( I know it's stressful, but stay strong and keep in mind that it will happen for you eventually! We're all here to support you. Here's to the next cycle! Hopefully you and I will both come out with BFPs next time. :hugs:


----------



## belle909

where can i buy preseed from? im in yorkshire uk. can u get it from the supermarkets or is it more a chemist thing? 
would love to give it a go. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

belle909 said:


> where can i buy preseed from? im in yorkshire uk. can u get it from the supermarkets or is it more a chemist thing?
> would love to give it a go. :)

You can order it online. A lot of women get it from this site: Early Pregnancy Tests
Good luck!


----------



## trying412011

Mrs.326 said:


> trying412011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls so it's a bfn :(
> Guess I just got to wait for the [email protected]$ch to show her ugly face I got extremely sore nipples cramps low back aches tender boobs and headaches the only thing I have different this time is I have a lot of discharge very creamy so dnt kno if that's got anything to do with it. Staying away from the forum definitely eased my mind and stopped me thinking about it so much but it looks like It didn't help me with the baby I want so bad. Now to do it all ova again that's 14 months of ttc :'(
> Seriously don't kno how much longer I can do this.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of u ladies hope there are some bfps soon :)
> 
> Oh, Trying, I'm so sorry to hear that :( I know it's stressful, but stay strong and keep in mind that it will happen for you eventually! We're all here to support you. Here's to the next cycle! Hopefully you and I will both come out with BFPs next time. :hugs:Click to expand...

Naww thx darl I'm really glad I got support on this forum won't it be great to e bump buddies lol anyway she still hasn't arrived so just waiting now I'm sure she will b here by night time if not definitely tomorrow morning :(


----------



## DmcCoy81

trying412011 said:


> Hey girls so it's a bfn :(
> Guess I just got to wait for the [email protected]$ch to show her ugly face I got extremely sore nipples cramps low back aches tender boobs and headaches the only thing I have different this time is I have a lot of discharge very creamy so dnt kno if that's got anything to do with it. Staying away from the forum definitely eased my mind and stopped me thinking about it so much but it looks like It didn't help me with the baby I want so bad. Now to do it all ova again that's 14 months of ttc :'(
> Seriously don't kno how much longer I can do this.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of u ladies hope there are some bfps soon :)

I'm so sorry about the negative :cry: I find not doing pt make it a little easier, then when u start getting AF symptoms and she shows up its not as sad. But I do find myself questioning some of my weird "periods" wondering if I need to take a test. But then it's always no.

It's so hard not to get ur hopes up, especially when things appear to be different. I'm really bad at getting my hopes up. My hub gets really mad at me when I do cause he feels awful when I have my huge crash. He can really be a Debbie downer but I guess he does a great job of keeping my perspective in range during the month when I start getting excited.

I think I might actually pick up the opt this month and try to chart my temp. I want to know when I ovulate, I really have no idea. I do know when it is to late cause my boobs start to get really sore.


----------



## DmcCoy81

So is anyone else sticking it to the :witch: and having a glass of wine tonight?

What is your beverage of choice?

:wine:


----------



## DmcCoy81

Has anyone bought anything yet for :baby: your hoping to be pregnant with soon?

I have my baby book and baby journal, a high chair for using in restaurants, magnified nail clippers and a baby boy crib outfit set. The crib outfit that I fell in love with is Carters Forest Friends. It's creams and browns with baby forest animals; bear, raccoon, deer, etc. If we had a boy (which I hope to have at least one boy and girl at least shooting for 3 kids) the nursery outfit is the only nursery outfit I liked anywhere. After finding it, found out months later that it was being discontinued :nope:

I even tried finding something else for a nursery for a boy and didn't like anything. I ended up talking my hub into letting me purchase the items with my bday $ from my aunt. He agreed as long as we don't actually open anything till we find out were having a boy.

I'm so happy though knowing if and when we have a boy that his room will be everything I dream of! :happydance:


----------



## Chyna29

Hi ladies, i have read most of the stories, and I'll keep my fingers crossed also for you guys... My fiance and I used preseed today and i also used the INSTEAD SOFT CUPS immediately after BD. Im praying and hoping this is it, even though this is my fertile week my ovulation day was about 3 days ago...
BABY DUST TO US ALL.....


----------



## DmcCoy81

Chyna29 said:


> Hi ladies, i have read most of the stories, and I'll keep my fingers crossed also for you guys... My fiance and I used preseed today and i also used the INSTEAD SOFT CUPS immediately after BD. Im praying and hoping this is it, even though this is my fertile week my ovulation day was about 3 days ago...
> BABY DUST TO US ALL.....

What was the cup like?

I've heard them mention it on here and was wanting to look into it, but not sure where to begin finding it. Is it really uncomfortable?


----------



## Mrs.326

Chyna29 said:


> Hi ladies, i have read most of the stories, and I'll keep my fingers crossed also for you guys... My fiance and I used preseed today and i also used the INSTEAD SOFT CUPS immediately after BD. Im praying and hoping this is it, even though this is my fertile week my ovulation day was about 3 days ago...
> BABY DUST TO US ALL.....

Preseed is awesome! I think next cycle I'm also going to try Robitussin or Mucinex as my fertile CM is typically non-existent or too thick (there's no happy medium). Did you BD all the way up to ovulation? Are you charting? Not sure how long you've been TTC, but once you ovulate the egg is only viable for 12-24 hours. If it's not fertilized within that window then you don't really have a chance of pregnancy that cycle. Not to say you souldn't keep BD'ing just in case :) If you ovulated later than you think you did, then you're in good shape!



DmcCoy81 said:


> Has anyone bought anything yet for :baby: your hoping to be pregnant with soon?
> 
> I have my baby book and baby journal, a high chair for using in restaurants, magnified nail clippers and a baby boy crib outfit set. The crib outfit that I fell in love with is Carters Forest Friends. It's creams and browns with baby forest animals; bear, raccoon, deer, etc. If we had a boy (which I hope to have at least one boy and girl at least shooting for 3 kids) the nursery outfit is the only nursery outfit I liked anywhere. After finding it, found out months later that it was being discontinued :nope:
> 
> I even tried finding something else for a nursery for a boy and didn't like anything. I ended up talking my hub into letting me purchase the items with my bday $ from my aunt. He agreed as long as we don't actually open anything till we find out were having a boy.
> 
> I'm so happy though knowing if and when we have a boy that his room will be everything I dream of! :happydance:

Wow! I think I would be paranoid buying something so soon, not that it's a bad thing that you did. I haven't purchased anything yet, but temptation does strike and I have to resist the urge to go nuts anytime I see baby clothes or tiny baby accessories I know we'll eventually need.


----------



## trying412011

DmcCoy81 said:


> trying412011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls so it's a bfn :(
> Guess I just got to wait for the [email protected]$ch to show her ugly face I got extremely sore nipples cramps low back aches tender boobs and headaches the only thing I have different this time is I have a lot of discharge very creamy so dnt kno if that's got anything to do with it. Staying away from the forum definitely eased my mind and stopped me thinking about it so much but it looks like It didn't help me with the baby I want so bad. Now to do it all ova again that's 14 months of ttc :'(
> Seriously don't kno how much longer I can do this.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of u ladies hope there are some bfps soon :)
> 
> I'm so sorry about the negative :cry: I find not doing pt make it a little easier, then when u start getting AF symptoms and she shows up its not as sad. But I do find myself questioning some of my weird "periods" wondering if I need to take a test. But then it's always no.
> 
> It's so hard not to get ur hopes up, especially when things appear to be different. I'm really bad at getting my hopes up. My hub gets really mad at me when I do cause he feels awful when I have my huge crash. He can really be a Debbie downer but I guess he does a great job of keeping my perspective in range during the month when I start getting excited.
> 
> I think I might actually pick up the opt this month and try to chart my temp. I want to know when I ovulate, I really have no idea. I do know when it is to late cause my boobs start to get really sore.Click to expand...

Hey thx well I still dont have my period and bbs are still so sore I am getting more cramps and these weird twinging pains which feel weird I just keep waiting and to see if my period comes if it's not here in 2-4 days I'll go to doc for blood test. I'm so over all the trying and the failing it's the most worst feeling in the world I just want a baby so bad. Anyway all the best of luck to the rest of u like everyone says though ur not out till at shows so there is still hope.


----------



## Chyna29

Well unfortunate my fiance has come home late ((truck driver)) so he wasn't here the first few days of my fertile window. We didn't get a chance to Bd all the way up to ovulation. The day he came home is the day my pressed and soft cups came in the mail. So we immediately jumped on it, even though my ovulation day was 2 days prior, we were still able to bd within my fertile window. I used the pressed according to instructions and I believe I used the soft cups right because I had no
leakage. Keeping fingers crossed and praying that this time we succeeded .. In the meanwhile, baby dust to all and I will keep you posted. Please keep me and my fiance in your prayers and thoughts as I do the same...


----------



## Lucy529

Chyna29 said:


> Well unfortunate my fiance has come home late ((truck driver)) so he wasn't here the first few days of my fertile window. We didn't get a chance to Bd all the way up to ovulation. The day he came home is the day my pressed and soft cups came in the mail. So we immediately jumped on it, even though my ovulation day was 2 days prior, we were still able to bd within my fertile window. I used the pressed according to instructions and I believe I used the soft cups right because I had no
> leakage. Keeping fingers crossed and praying that this time we succeeded .. In the meanwhile, baby dust to all and I will keep you posted. Please keep me and my fiance in your prayers and thoughts as I do the same...

will keep you in my prayers chyna hope that you were able to catch that eggie :hugs: :dust: to you too


----------



## Chyna29

Lucy529 said:


> Chyna29 said:
> 
> 
> Well unfortunate my fiance has come home late ((truck driver)) so he wasn't here the first few days of my fertile window. We didn't get a chance to Bd all the way up to ovulation. The day he came home is the day my pressed and soft cups came in the mail. So we immediately jumped on it, even though my ovulation day was 2 days prior, we were still able to bd within my fertile window. I used the pressed according to instructions and I believe I used the soft cups right because I had no
> leakage. Keeping fingers crossed and praying that this time we succeeded .. In the meanwhile, baby dust to all and I will keep you posted. Please keep me and my fiance in your prayers and thoughts as I do the same...
> 
> will keep you in my prayers chyna hope that you were able to catch that eggie :hugs: :dust: to you tooClick to expand...

Thanks Lucy, cause Lord knows i need it and really want it... As far as the SOFT CUPS goes, after i removed this one the only thing that come out was the semen (( which is what suppose to come out )), now that the cup is out the whole entire day nothing came out and the next day either... But now today i dont know if its just my discharge or what it is but its just a little.


----------



## Jesskaleanne

Sorry I have not been posting, I can no longer use my computer at work. :/
Annnnyways, I ovulated early. I ended up ovulating on the 27th of Feb. 
It was a few days early, I'm assuming because I just got off b/c and my cycle is a little wack. But DH and i had Baby danced 2 times the day before I ovulated and a couple days before that. Then we BD'd on the day of and the day after Hopefully It worked
I ordered some tests on the internet and they will be getting here on the 6th. Which will put me at 8dpo. Havent really been symptom spotting. Just had a WHOLE LOT of discharge. ew. But other than that I feel pretty normal. :/
Who else is on the dreaded tww and what are your symptoms?


----------



## Hope1409

Good morning ladies, hope you all had a nice weekend. AF showed her face bright and early this morning and she is not being nice :/ I will be starting my first round of clomid on Wednesday....kinda nervous and anxious at the same time. Let's hope march is the month for us all!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey Hope! We had a great weekend, hope you did as well!

Can you believe I'm actually jealous of AF getting you? I'm CD39 with no signs of AF whatsoever... I'm going to wait until we get back from vacation to have the doctor prescribe anything. I hope everything goes well and your first round of clomid is your last!! :)


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey Hope! We had a great weekend, hope you did as well!
> 
> Can you believe I'm actually jealous of AF getting you? I'm CD39 with no signs of AF whatsoever... I'm going to wait until we get back from vacation to have the doctor prescribe anything. I hope everything goes well and your first round of clomid is your last!! :)

My weekend went well. We had our bridal show yesterday which was successful so im happy and glad its over with :) i also hope this cycle will be the only cycle for clomid. Is it necessary that i take it same time every day? Irony of this whole thing is that i start clomid exactly on my birthday. My husband says its a sign that clomid is my bday gift and in 3 weeks we will get our bfp. I hope sooo! 
Im sorry about af playing the waiting game with you. Its really annoying when she just does what she wants. Hopefully she will arrive soon so you can move on to the next cycle :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey everyone! I'm back from my well needed vacation! Sounds like we've got a couple in their TTW! Good luck ladies!! Baby dust to ya! 

AF showed Saturday, so I also start clomid Wednesday!! 
Hope1409- It'll be nice to have someone going through their cycle starting clomid at the same time :) I can't wait to start! 

I think taking the clomid everyday is a good idea so that the hormones are consistent. 

Mrs326- I hope AF comes soon for you so you can get going on your next cycle!!!! Orrr that maybe somehow you could get a BFP :)

Hope everyone had a great weekend :):flower:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi MrsKibler. I also start my first round of clomid on wednesday so looks like you got yourself a buddy! Lol. What time of day do you take yours? I am planning to take mine around 7-8pm.


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back from my well needed vacation! Sounds like we've got a couple in their TTW! Good luck ladies!! Baby dust to ya!
> 
> AF showed Saturday, so I also start clomid Wednesday!!
> Hope1409- It'll be nice to have someone going through their cycle starting clomid at the same time :) I can't wait to start!
> 
> I think taking the clomid everyday is a good idea so that the hormones are consistent.
> 
> Mrs326- I hope AF comes soon for you so you can get going on your next cycle!!!! Orrr that maybe somehow you could get a BFP :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend :):flower:

Welcome back! How was the vacation?? We're leaving on Sunday and I can't wait!

I agree with Mrs.Kibler, I took my clomid every day at the same time... I sort of treated it like birth control. 

I hope AF comes soon, too! It would be great if I got a BFP, however I think you'd have to start calling me Mary if that happened... DH has been out of town for 2 weeks. LOL! :)


----------



## Heather11

Hey girls! I think I am going to join the pre seed club! Hubby and I are on cycle #6 and I figured it can hurt to try!!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey I will probably take around noon, I work PM shift so the chances I remember when i get home would be slim. :) 

My vacation was wonderful, I spent it with DH's family for his grandpas 80th birthday...even though hubby couldn't come, I had fun :)

Mrs 326, I hope you enjoy your vacation! I wish you better luck on your next cycle! I came across a living social deal that had acupuncture for 30 bucks...I think I might get it...We'll see.


----------



## Mrs.326

You should definitely try acupuncture. That is what CAValleygirl was doing, along with clomid, and she just got her BFP! I'm going again this Friday. We'll see if it starts to help!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Guys! I just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing?! Anything new with anyone?!

Hope- and side effects from the clomid?

I have my acupuncture appointment tomorrow morning! I'm so excited!! :) 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Hey Guys! I just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing?! Anything new with anyone?!
> 
> Hope- and side effects from the clomid?
> 
> I have my acupuncture appointment tomorrow morning! I'm so excited!! :)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

No side effects yet...I hope it stays this way. How about you? 

Good luck with the appointment, let us know how it goes. I tried acupuncture twice a few years back (not for fertility reasons) and didn't really think it's for me. Probably because I can never get my mind in a state of ease and relaxation in order for the needles to do there thing lol :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Hey Guys! I just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing?! Anything new with anyone?!
> 
> Hope- and side effects from the clomid?
> 
> I have my acupuncture appointment tomorrow morning! I'm so excited!! :)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

I ovulated!!! on my own!!! yippee :) Not sure if anything will come of it, but I'm happy it finally happened (CD43 today). 

I have acupuncture again today after work! Hope yours goes well!

Also, I bought into the psychic thing and got my reading last night... She predicted a GIRL and sees the month of April connected to her (as either the concpetion, find out, or delivery month). I'm keeping my FX'd she's right!


----------



## Hope1409

omg Mrs that is great news!!!! Maybe this trip your going to take will be named the "conception trip" lol. You are so brave for getting a reading done. I soooo want to also but I am chicken shit of what they have to say. But I believe in them soooo yayyy for April :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hello everyone!
I just wanted to give an update. I hope all you ladies are doing well.

I got my BFP!!!!!! 8 of them since last night! I just keep testing haha. 

We used preseed once during ovulation, DH took zinc, I didn't take ANY ibuprofen (which is really hard for me!), and we had some amazing BDING! 

I leave for my honeymoon tomorrow morning! No drinking for me I guess.

Good luck girls!


----------



## Hope1409

ErikaJo85 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just wanted to give an update. I hope all you ladies are doing well.
> 
> I got my BFP!!!!!! 8 of them since last night! I just keep testing haha.
> 
> We used preseed once during ovulation, DH took zinc, I didn't take ANY ibuprofen (which is really hard for me!), and we had some amazing BDING!
> 
> I leave for my honeymoon tomorrow morning! No drinking for me I guess.
> 
> Good luck girls!

Congratulations ErikaJo, that is great news!!!! I am so excited you finally got your BFP!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> omg Mrs that is great news!!!! Maybe this trip your going to take will be named the "conception trip" lol. You are so brave for getting a reading done. I soooo want to also but I am chicken shit of what they have to say. But I believe in them soooo yayyy for April :)

I sue hope she's right! DH is already convinced I'm KU since I was naseaus yesterday... Tried explaining to him it's waaaayy to early to tell (5dpo) and something I are probably wasn't sitting well. Just going to relax during our vacation (heading to the airport now!!!) and I will worry about testing when we get back on Friday. I was actually tempted to bring a few HPTs with me but decided to leave them at home so I won't obsess. :)



ErikaJo85 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just wanted to give an update. I hope all you ladies are doing well.
> 
> I got my BFP!!!!!! 8 of them since last night! I just keep testing haha.
> 
> We used preseed once during ovulation, DH took zinc, I didn't take ANY ibuprofen (which is really hard for me!), and we had some amazing BDING!
> 
> I leave for my honeymoon tomorrow morning! No drinking for me I guess.
> 
> Good luck girls!

That is fantastic news!!!!!!! Congratulations to you :) hopefully we'll be joining you soon! H&H 9 months!


----------



## MrsKibler

Yayyy Erikajo! Finally someone got their BFP! So happy for you!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! :) Keep us updated on how you are doing!!!

Mrs326! Thats exciting!!! Hopefully you'll be getting you BFP in a week! Can't wait for all of us to start getting them!!

Today is my last day taking clomid. The only side effect I've had is crying sooo easily...Which could just be me too and not the clomid. lol I opened my soon to be sister in law's bridal shower invitation and got choked up... Yesterday I had to go to kohls and walked by the baby section and almost had a mental break down! I Saw all the cute easter outfits and the tears just started coming. lol. Someday I'll be able to actually buy something from there! lol....pathetic. 
Acupuncture went well...he wants me to come twice a week for a month, and then every week after that. ....But I don't want to put that much money into that quite yet. If clomid doesn't work, then maybe I'll think about it. I'm not sure I'm completely sold on the idea.
Has anyone planned out how you want to tell your DH when you get your BFP?? Just wondering...I'm always trying to think of cute ways of doing everything.


----------



## Hope1409

Just enjoy your trip Mrs.326 and have fun!!! And hopefully when you get back you will give us all great news! :)

MrsKibler I am also on my last pill today. Luckily I had no side effects other than a slight dizzy spell on day 3 but that only lasted like 5 seconds so it might not have been from clomid. I think I am going to start using the opk starting tomorrow even though I know its too soon, but better be safe than miss my surge. Will you be going in for day21 bloodwork to see where your levels are?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Just enjoy your trip Mrs.326 and have fun!!! And hopefully when you get back you will give us all great news! :)
> 
> MrsKibler I am also on my last pill today. Luckily I had no side effects other than a slight dizzy spell on day 3 but that only lasted like 5 seconds so it might not have been from clomid. I think I am going to start using the opk starting tomorrow even though I know its too soon, but better be safe than miss my surge. Will you be going in for day21 bloodwork to see where your levels are?

Thats good you had no side effects. I was debating on when I should start my OPK's too. I don't have blood work ordered,but I work in a lab so it wouldn't be hard for me to get done. So we'll see. I might just hold out. My dr. told me that if I don't have a positive preg test on day 35, to start my provera to bring af. and she'll up my dosage for next month. I'm really hoping to have a reason we don't have to deal with that though :) Do you have bloodwork ordered??


----------



## Hope1409

my doc gave me the lab slip for the day 21 blood work so as soon as i get my pos opk, i gotta go in 7 days after that. i am praying this clomid will do the trick and one cycle will be all it takes :) i took my last pill today so i need to gather my energy for some intense baby dancing days ahead, lol.


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> my doc gave me the lab slip for the day 21 blood work so as soon as i get my pos opk, i gotta go in 7 days after that. i am praying this clomid will do the trick and one cycle will be all it takes :) i took my last pill today so i need to gather my energy for some intense baby dancing days ahead, lol.[/QU
> 
> Well good luck and happy baby dancing to ya :) :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies!!! We're in Mexico, but DH is sleeping and I was checking work emails so I thought I'd get some BNB time in as well :) 

How are y'all doing? Have either of you hit your surge yet?? We're all so close to our BFPs, it's exciting! I am 7-8dpo today. I think the best part about vacation is I'm not obsessing over testing :) I haven't really had any symptoms (even my nipples quit hurting today) so we'll see. I guess I'll find out next week :)


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey ladies!!! We're in Mexico, but DH is sleeping and I was checking work emails so I thought I'd get some BNB time in as well :)
> 
> How are y'all doing? Have either of you hit your surge yet?? We're all so close to our BFPs, it's exciting! I am 7-8dpo today. I think the best part about vacation is I'm not obsessing over testing :) I haven't really had any symptoms (even my nipples quit hurting today) so we'll see. I guess I'll find out next week :)

Hi Mrs.326, it's good to hear youre having a great time on your trip. And yes, the less obsessing the better! :happydance: I am still waiting to hit my surge. I took my last clomid pill on Sunday and I'm using the opk but still no smiley face but I think it's too soon anyway. I'm thinking I will hopefully surge this weekend. We started bding yesterday and boy was it painful (sorry tmi) so I'm loading up on water and green tea to get some cm going on down there lol! Enjoy the rest of your trip and let us know what happens with your test next week! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey ladies!!! We're in Mexico, but DH is sleeping and I was checking work emails so I thought I'd get some BNB time in as well :)
> 
> How are y'all doing? Have either of you hit your surge yet?? We're all so close to our BFPs, it's exciting! I am 7-8dpo today. I think the best part about vacation is I'm not obsessing over testing :) I haven't really had any symptoms (even my nipples quit hurting today) so we'll see. I guess I'll find out next week :)

Hey! Glad you are relaxing on your trip! Mexico sounds wonderful! 
I haven't hit my Surge yet either, Negative yesterday morning and tonight. So We'll see! The last couple days I had been very down, I think it was the clomid. I just wanted to CRY. But today very happy :) Excited to see if I ovulate this month! :)


----------



## Hope1409

Okie ladies I need to ask something a little embarrassing :blush: but you ladies are the first people I thought of who I felt comfortable sharing it with. 

Dh and I have dtd twice so far since finishing clomid. Each time we dtd, it hurts like a Mofo!!!!! Like a burning sensation. Have you guys ever heard that? I know clomid tends to dry up cm, and I'm dry to begin with but it's so painful. We use Preeseed, a lot of it too but it still burns. Ive never had such pain, I can't even enjoy myself lol :blush:

Sorry for the tmi but just wanted to see if you girls had heard of this or experienced it.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> Okie ladies I need to ask something a little embarrassing :blush: but you ladies are the first people I thought of who I felt comfortable sharing it with.
> 
> Dh and I have dtd twice so far since finishing clomid. Each time we dtd, it hurts like a Mofo!!!!! Like a burning sensation. Have you guys ever heard that? I know clomid tends to dry up cm, and I'm dry to begin with but it's so painful. We use Preeseed, a lot of it too but it still burns. Ive never had such pain, I can't even enjoy myself lol :blush:
> 
> Sorry for the tmi but just wanted to see if you girls had heard of this or experienced it.

Yikes!! Sorry to hear about that, Hope. Unfortunately I don't have much advice to give as I've never experienced anything like what you're describing. My best recommendation would be to call the doctor just to make sure it's normal. Let us know if you find out what's causing it... Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Mrs.326

OMG! I think I just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/Tests/c45c3363.jpg

What do you think????


----------



## Hope1409

OMG!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I think you just did tooooo!

Congrats!!!! Seeing this post made my morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> OMG!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I think you just did tooooo!
> 
> Congrats!!!! Seeing this post made my morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you!! I'm very excited :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsKibler

Yay mrs 326!!! So exciting! So happy for you! H & h nine months!

Hope, have you hit your LH surge yet? 

Bumming hard today, I haven't hit my LH surge, no sign of ovulation at all. Don't think the 50 mg worked for me. We'll see. Mrs did you find you were ovulating again with opks?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Okie ladies I need to ask something a little embarrassing :blush: but you ladies are the first people I thought of who I felt comfortable sharing it with.
> 
> Dh and I have dtd twice so far since finishing clomid. Each time we dtd, it hurts like a Mofo!!!!! Like a burning sensation. Have you guys ever heard that? I know clomid tends to dry up cm, and I'm dry to begin with but it's so painful. We use Preeseed, a lot of it too but it still burns. Ive never had such pain, I can't even enjoy myself lol :blush:
> 
> Sorry for the tmi but just wanted to see if you girls had heard of this or experienced it.

I haven't experienced this either. Did you call your doctor? Could it be yeast infection?


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks!!!!!!! :):):)


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Yay mrs 326!!! So exciting! So happy for you! H & h nine months!
> 
> Hope, have you hit your LH surge yet?
> 
> Bumming hard today, I haven't hit my LH surge, no sign of ovulation at all. Don't think the 50 mg worked for me. We'll see. Mrs did you find you were ovulating again with opks?

I have not hit my surge either which is really frustrating. Dh and I are going to bd tonight so if the burning is still there I'm going to call the doc tomorrow. I have never had a yeast infection so I have no idea if that's what it is. It only burns during sex and for a little while afterward or when I use the bathroom right after. Another tmi moment, a few mins ago as I wiped, I got a whole chunk of cm on the tissue. I've never seen so much of it! How do I go from being so dry, to getting that? What is clomid doing to meeee :cry: I did an opk affter that too but still nada! Is anything weird going on with you or is it just me? Lol


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> Yay mrs 326!!! So exciting! So happy for you! H & h nine months!
> 
> Hope, have you hit your LH surge yet?
> 
> Bumming hard today, I haven't hit my LH surge, no sign of ovulation at all. Don't think the 50 mg worked for me. We'll see. Mrs did you find you were ovulating again with opks?
> 
> I have not hit my surge either which is really frustrating. Dh and I are going to bd tonight so if the burning is still there I'm going to call the doc tomorrow. I have never had a yeast infection so I have no idea if that's what it is. It only burns during sex and for a little while afterward or when I use the bathroom right after. Another tmi moment, a few mins ago as I wiped, I got a whole chunk of cm on the tissue. I've never seen so much of it! How do I go from being so dry, to getting that? What is clomid doing to meeee :cry: I did an opk affter that too but still nada! Is anything weird going on with you or is it just me? LolClick to expand...

Well maybe we are just late ovulators lol. I've never had a yeast infection either, but if out doesn't go away id definately call the doc. Only weird thing for me is no LH surge. I'm out of opks and need to buy more.what brand does everyone use? Let me know when you get your LH surge. Are you temping and checking cervix position as well?


----------



## Mrs.326

Just to give y'all some hope... I didn't ovulate on clomid either... I ovulated 2 weeks after I should have, so maybe you guys will just ovulate late like me! And then we'll all have BFPs :)


----------



## Hope1409

Ya, my sis said the same thing about the yeast, she said it would be irritating constantly and not just during sex. I only use opk's I never got into the whole temping thing. I feel like I should be ovulating any day now. I had a chunk of cm when I wiped today (sorry tmi) so I'm hoping o is just around the corner. I use clear blue digi for the opk's. 

Mrs.326, it would be amazing if we all got our bfp together!!!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Does this look like a positive OPK? I know in the directions it says if its more faint then it is negative, but my past ones have been completely clear? (Though they were a different brand) What do you think??


----------



## Hope1409

The pic didn't attach....either that or it's just on my end :/


----------



## Mrs.326

Can't see it on my end either :(


----------



## MrsKibler

Wierd I can see it. Hm... 


Did this work??


----------



## Mrs.326

Nope, that didn't work either.


----------



## Hope1409

Not working for me either. Buuut I wanted to share I got my smiley this morning :) exactly 9 days after my last clomid pill. Next step, continue bding and go in for bloods next week! I really hope this is it!!!!! Strange thing is, last night I had a dream that I had a 8 month old baby girl and I was constantly holding her in my arms and not putting her down. I remember thinking in my dream too that she was very strong for an 8 month old, lol. Woke up feeling very emotional :/


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay, Hope!! Start bd'ing :):)


----------



## MrsKibler

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...ne&realattid=1396976269583712256-1&safe=1&zw&

maybe the link will work. so annoying.

I took another test this morning, and it looks the same.

Yay Hope :) Lots of BDing for you!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! Still not working, you have to sign in with a google account???

Have you tried using photobucket? That's what I use and it seems to work.


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...ne&realattid=1396976269583712256-1&safe=1&zw&
> 
> maybe the link will work. so annoying.
> 
> I took another test this morning, and it looks the same.
> 
> Yay Hope :) Lots of BDing for you!! :)

Haha the dancing has started :happydance: oh and the link just takes me to the log in page for google. Hmm strange.


----------



## MrsKibler

Okay ladies...here we go? lol this picture has last night and today at 11 am and 11 pm. Tonights I don't think as as dark as the rest. If....the picture works. Ugh. 

https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r501/Staceynn5/3test.jpg?t=1332302977

https://s1169.photobucket.com/albums/r501/Staceynn5/?action=view&current=3test.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Mrs.326

It worked!! I definitely think those are positive... All but the last one from the second link. That's what my positives always looked like... My test line was never darker than the control line, they were always the same color.


----------



## MrsKibler

So how is everyone doing!? All you newbies, where are you at in your cycle?

Mrs326 how are ya feeling? Any nausea?

Hope- are you still getting smiley faces?
Today is day 3 of positive OPK's for me. Do you guys count your DPO from the first Positive or the last positive Opk?- I haven't really had many symtoms- so I'm hoping I actually am ovulating.

I want to hear from all of you on how you are doing :)
Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey!! I would count ovulation as the last day of a positive OPK considering you surge up to ovulation... Hope you guys got in lots of BD'ing!! :)

I feel great! No nausea, yet. The only thing that is really noticeable are the cramps and sore bb's! Every morning I taste metal/blood in my mouth but it usually goes away after I eat breakfast and my sense of smell is starting to rev up... that was actually one of my first clues. I just noticed today that I've been to the restroom 4 times already (it's only 2pm), and I normally don't go that often. I thought it would take a while to start peeing more frequently?? Maybe I just had a lot more water than usual... Our appointment is in 2 weeks... imagine the worst tww and multiply it by 100! I am so anxious I can hardly stand it, but I know it's better to wait so we can see all the things we need to see on the scan (heart, sac, etc.)

How are _you_ doing? Are you officially in your TWW now?? :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi guys, do you mind if I join? I have been keeping my eye on the forums for a while but I didn't join because everyone keeps saying how you need to not get stressed with ttc...well 11 months down the line I've had enough, so I have joined the site, got myself some OPK's and some preseed!! Think I may just have got a positive (or very close to a positive) on the OPK's today... CD 23.

Congrats Mrs.326 and everyone who has got their BFP's and good luck to everyone still waiting!

ps. (how do you put smily faces etc in messages??)


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs. 326 - those are the exact same symptoms I had the first time around. The sore boobs and the peeing was out of control for me. And I usually don't drink much water so where that pee was coming from I don't know lool.

Mrs. Kibler, I tested originally yesterday at 9am and again last night at 11pm and still smiley and this morning around 8 and still smiley. That was my last stick and I don't want to go and buy a brand new pack. When I remove the stick from the reader, I can see the blue 2 lines. Last night they were both dark and today's, one was lighter so I'm sure my surge is on it's way down. 

Do you ladies think it's safe to go in on Wed for my day21 tests or Thursday?


----------



## Mrs.326

Mrs B. said:


> Hi guys, do you mind if I join? I have been keeping my eye on the forums for a while but I didn't join because everyone keeps saying how you need to not get stressed with ttc...well 11 months down the line I've had enough, so I have joined the site, got myself some OPK's and some preseed!! Think I may just have got a positive (or very close to a positive) on the OPK's today... CD 23.
> 
> Congrats Mrs.326 and everyone who has got their BFP's and good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> ps. (how do you put smily faces etc in messages??)

Welcome Mrs B & thank you! :) The smilies can be added by clicking on the icon to the right of the text box, or you can simply type : ) (but together, without any spaces). There are a lot of cute smiley faces, and once you learn the lingo you can add them by typing what you want with ":" before and after the word(s)... like if you wanted a happy dance icon you would type ": happy dance :" (again, all together without spaces... it looks like this: :happydance:)

Hope that helps!



Hope1409 said:


> Mrs. 326 - those are the exact same symptoms I had the first time around. The sore boobs and the peeing was out of control for me. And I usually don't drink much water so where that pee was coming from I don't know lool.
> 
> Mrs. Kibler, I tested originally yesterday at 9am and again last night at 11pm and still smiley and this morning around 8 and still smiley. That was my last stick and I don't want to go and buy a brand new pack. When I remove the stick from the reader, I can see the blue 2 lines. Last night they were both dark and today's, one was lighter so I'm sure my surge is on it's way down.
> 
> Do you ladies think it's safe to go in on Wed for my day21 tests or Thursday?

If it was lighter today I'd say you'd be good to go in on Wednesday! :) 

Hate to open old wounds, but how far along were you last time? The fear of miscarriage is in the back of my mind (as I'm sure it is with every new mom-to-be).


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Mrs.326 :)

:happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326, i dont know for sure but i would guess around 4-5 weeks. My symptoms just stopped the week before my first prenatal visit which was at 6 weeks. When we went in, the doc said that he only saw a sac :( It was verrrry difficult and even now that we have been trying all these months since, in the back of my mind i cant help but be scared again. Then i get mad at myself to stop thinking this way because i will only make it worse by bringing stress to myself.

Dont let fear take over you. Just be positive and enjoy the 9 months!!! Fear is a very powerful thing so you cant let it win :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Welcome Mrs B! Happy BD'ing to you :) :dance:

Hope- I think you should be fine to go in Wednesday! :)

Tonight my OPK was a little lighter than the last few days so I think my surge is over. I didn't check my cervix yesterday- I haven't really felt much different other than it being a pinch softer than the rest of my cycle. idk how much it usually changes- this is the first month I've been keeping an eye on it. So I think I can put myself into an official TWW! .....Can't wait.

Do you guys usually continue BD'ing everyother day till the end of your cycle? Or do you slow down a bit?.


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Welcome Mrs B! Happy BD'ing to you :) :dance:
> 
> Hope- I think you should be fine to go in Wednesday! :)
> 
> Tonight my OPK was a little lighter than the last few days so I think my surge is over. I didn't check my cervix yesterday- I haven't really felt much different other than it being a pinch softer than the rest of my cycle. idk how much it usually changes- this is the first month I've been keeping an eye on it. So I think I can put myself into an official TWW! .....Can't wait.
> 
> Do you guys usually continue BD'ing everyother day till the end of your cycle? Or do you slow down a bit?.

Tomorrow will be my "official" tww at 1dpo :happydance: assuming that I ovulated tonight. I plan on dtd all through the weekend just to be safe. It's getting tiring already :blush: then I will probably go back to every other night starting next week. I really hope this is the month for us :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> Mrs.326, i dont know for sure but i would guess around 4-5 weeks. My symptoms just stopped the week before my first prenatal visit which was at 6 weeks. When we went in, the doc said that he only saw a sac :( It was verrrry difficult and even now that we have been trying all these months since, in the back of my mind i cant help but be scared again. Then i get mad at myself to stop thinking this way because i will only make it worse by bringing stress to myself.
> 
> Dont let fear take over you. Just be positive and enjoy the 9 months!!! Fear is a very powerful thing so you cant let it win :)

That's just the thing - I'm worried I'm _too_ positive, if that makes sense. I've read some things about miscarriages, and of course it worries me, but at the same time in my heart I feel like this is a perfectly healthy pregnancy and I won't have any issues... but I also don't want to be blindsided, so I'm trying to educate myself for any warning signs. Thank you for sharing! Again, so sorry for your loss and I appreciate you opening up.


----------



## Hope1409

You can never be too positive hun and if you feel that everything is alright, then it is :) 

Luckily only my husband and sister knew about me being pregnant and then the loss of course, so i didnt have to deal with talking about it with tons of people. I had my time to grieve and shut down, but now, with time i feel i became stronger and I dont mind talking about it so please feel free to ask any questions. :)

My husband always says "what doesnt kill us, only makes us stronger." i live by those words now! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> You can never be too positive hun and if you feel that everything is alright, then it is :)
> 
> Luckily only my husband and sister knew about me being pregnant and then the loss of course, so i didnt have to deal with talking about it with tons of people. I had my time to grieve and shut down, but now, with time i feel i became stronger and I dont mind talking about it so please feel free to ask any questions. :)
> 
> My husband always says "what doesnt kill us, only makes us stronger." i live by those words now! :)

Thanks! And I've already blown it on the not telling people part... It's just too much excitement to hold in! We told DH's parents last night - my mother-in-law likes to sew and so anytime we have pants that need to be hemed/tears in our clothes/etc. she mends them for us, so DH told her last night he had a pair of paints he needed her to stitch up... He asked her to check the pockets before she started working on them to make sure he hadn't left any notes or receipts in his pants and inside his pocket was a note that said "You're going to be a Grandmother!"... she read it out loud and her first question was "who is this for???" Hahaha! They were completely clueless. DH and I just laughed at them until they got it. 

I can't wait until you guys have exciting "how did you tell them" stories :) Speaking of - how are you guys feeling?? :):)


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> You can never be too positive hun and if you feel that everything is alright, then it is :)
> 
> Luckily only my husband and sister knew about me being pregnant and then the loss of course, so i didnt have to deal with talking about it with tons of people. I had my time to grieve and shut down, but now, with time i feel i became stronger and I dont mind talking about it so please feel free to ask any questions. :)
> 
> My husband always says "what doesnt kill us, only makes us stronger." i live by those words now! :)
> 
> Thanks! And I've already blown it on the not telling people part... It's just too much excitement to hold in! We told DH's parents last night - my mother-in-law likes to sew and so anytime we have pants that need to be hemed/tears in our clothes/etc. she mends them for us, so DH told her last night he had a pair of paints he needed her to stitch up... He asked her to check the pockets before she started working on them to make sure he hadn't left any notes or receipts in his pants and inside his pocket was a note that said "You're going to be a Grandmother!"... she read it out loud and her first question was "who is this for???" Hahaha! They were completely clueless. DH and I just laughed at them until they got it.
> 
> I can't wait until you guys have exciting "how did you tell them" stories :) Speaking of - how are you guys feeling?? :):)Click to expand...

What a cute way of telling them! Nice and personal.

I think I'm starting my tww today. Yesterday my
Opk was still very dark, this mornings was light for sure. I feel fine. No symptoms. Just very exciting. My dh is do cute I keep getting texts from him every day,  so are you like still ovulating? Should we do it tonight? He likes to be so informed on everything! :) pretty sure the conversations we have are not normal. Lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe! Thats so sweet that he is so into it :) And I don't think any TTC conversations are normal! Haha!! :) A lot of really personal "I never thought I'd talk to anyone about this" kind of topics ate brought up on a regular basis. LOL


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 - OMG that was such a creative way to tell your in-laws!!! I always think to myself how I would want to tell my parents and in-laws, but then I stop myself because I don't want to get ahead of myself again, lol. I always thought initially I would surprise my husband as well in a cute way, but when we were testing the first time around, he begged me that anytime i would poas, that he would be right there with me, lol. Of course the ONE time I decided to test before he woke up in the morning, was the time I got my bfp...so i had to literally shake him out of bed, haha! Wow, that was 9 months ago....I just had a nostalgic moment, lol. Crazy thing is, I would have been due any day now...literally. That's insane how fast time flies when all you think is ttc; I don't remember anything else in the past nine months.

MrsKibler - Totally hear you on the convo part. We even made up like code words we use so if people happen to hear or be around, they won't know what we are talking about....especially when he wants to know if we are bding tonight or at what time, bla bla lol. I am 2po and i just have af like cramps which i never do this early, sore/erect nipples and feel extremely gassy. I'm trying to stay calm and not over think until I get my bloods done and back next week to see if I even ovulated stronger.

TWW is torture!!!! :(


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Mrs.326 - OMG that was such a creative way to tell your in-laws!!! I always think to myself how I would want to tell my parents and in-laws, but then I stop myself because I don't want to get ahead of myself again, lol. I always thought initially I would surprise my husband as well in a cute way, but when we were testing the first time around, he begged me that anytime i would poas, that he would be right there with me, lol. Of course the ONE time I decided to test before he woke up in the morning, was the time I got my bfp...so i had to literally shake him out of bed, haha! Wow, that was 9 months ago....I just had a nostalgic moment, lol. Crazy thing is, I would have been due any day now...literally. That's insane how fast time flies when all you think is ttc; I don't remember anything else in the past nine months.
> 
> MrsKibler - Totally hear you on the convo part. We even made up like code words we use so if people happen to hear or be around, they won't know what we are talking about....especially when he wants to know if we are bding tonight or at what time, bla bla lol. I am 2po and i just have af like cramps which i never do this early, sore/erect nipples and feel extremely gassy. I'm trying to stay calm and not over think until I get my bloods done and back next week to see if I even ovulated stronger.
> 
> TWW is torture!!!! :(

Just a quick update- Been having my usual cyst pains as I do at this time in my cycle- so idk if that means I didn't ovulate or it could be another egg causing the cyst. I've been VERY bloated last 2 days, and gassy too. Don't think this is our month but who knows :)

I hope every one is feeling fabulous and had a great Monday!!! :)


----------



## Hope1409

I had that gassy, cramoy and bloated feeling on fri. I am sure fri was when I ovulation cuz I never have discomfort like that. I don't even know how many dpo I am anymore lol. I gave up! All I know is I'm goin in we'd for bloodwork. And remember, your never "out" until the witch shows her ugly face. Keep positive!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies! Just checking in to see how things are going. Anything new?? :) FX'd!


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in to see how things are going. Anything new?? :) FX'd!

Just hangin in there. Went for blood work yesterday so I hope I find out tomorrow if my levels are up or not. This saturday is my little nephews christening so I am keeping busy with that trying not to symptom spot. 

How are you doing? Are you having any symptoms or anything? When do you go in for your first prenatal visit? I have this gut feeling that I am going to have twins, when I get a bfp that is, lol....I don't know if that feeling means anything but it's just weird, lol. Are you having any maternal feelings yet? :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

It's good to stay busy! :) Hopefully you'll get good news, though!

No major symtpoms... just really sore boobs and mild cramping. I haven't been sick or anything like that. I have had really bad insomnia though. I think it's just anxiety. Our appointment is next Wednesday, so I'm anxious to see the heartbeat and know that everything is okay. I don't know how some women go 8-12 weeks without their first scans! I'd go insane and be a zombie...


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck with your appointment, I am sure it is all going to go well :)

I had sore boobs and cramping too. It was like afx10. I didn't have insomnia though. I am usually a late sleeper (1am or so) but when I was preg, those 2 weeks after i got my bfp, i was asleep on the couch at like 10pm haha. I am sure after your first appointment, you will be more at ease and less anxious, then you can catch some zzz's.


----------



## Mrs.326

Exactly! I can't wait for the appointment! My breast soreness comes and goes - it's usually not that bad in the morning, but by the time I get home from work they really hurt. I've read it's normal, so I'm trying not to pay attention to it. I've also just started getting super hungry! Oh my gosh, I eat and an hour later I'm hungry again. I bought some freeze dried fruit and keep tons of it in my desk at work... at least if I have to munch, it's healthy! 

I also just found out this morning that my best friend is pregnant! She is 2 weeks behind me. Our lives have always been mirror images of eachother for the most part... all of our big life events have happened within days or months of each other, so it seems only perfect we be pregnant at the same time! Hopefully you guys will be joining us soon! :)


----------



## Hope1409

UPDATE LADIES.....my progesterone levels are up!!!!! I am overly excited right now!!! My body responded well to the clomid and I went from 5.1 to 19. :happydance::happydance:

above 14 is what the nurse said they like to see so, 19 is good right? The nurse said the doc had put a little note on my file that said there was a good chance I was preggo, so I am keeping every possible limb on my body crossed!!! Im trying not getting my hopes up too high yet but at least I know there is more of a chance for me to be pregnant and that I am one step closer to my bfp!!!! :cry: happy tears!!! my dh and I just held each other and cried for a good 5 mins after that phone call. this past year we have gone through so much so just knowing that we are heading in the right direction is a relief for us. We both know that if we dont get our bfp this month...we are still one step closer to getting there!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope, I am so happy for you!!! That is such a sweet story about you and DH! :) And 19 is a great number :) so hoping for more great news for you in the coming weeks!!


----------



## tiatammy

hi ladies congrads to all the BFP,:happydance::happydance::thumbup:, I am also using preseed this month, hoping this will work this time on cd 8 OPK neg as of right now exspecting a positive in a few days ita getting close. been trying for a year now, and heartbreaking with every BFN I see, hanging in there, not going to give up, prayers are with you all. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.

Hope- So exciting about your Prog. level!! Hopefully some more good news in a week! :)

I didn't have my progesterone check but had a serum blood preg test done and it was neg, which I know is early yet. I've had some severe cyst pain though, so im guessing ovulation didn't occur. I'm super bloated which seems to get worse with each cycle. :( Not cool, I actually look like I could be pregnant with the bloat I have! ....Blah. 

I sent my hubs a link with a really cute fertility necklace just to ask him what he thought of it, and I got a message back saying he bought it :) So I'm super excited to get it in the mail next week!!! :)


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? :flower:

I think the tww is ending soon here for some of us...I'm trying to be strong and not test before Friday. I have been having strong af like cramps since thursday, which is odd because I usually get my cramps a day before af is due. So I'm not sure if it's a clomid thing or maybe an implantation thing??? I think I am either 10 or 11dpo...not sure anymore haha. How's everyone else feeling? Any symptom spotting going on?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? :flower:
> 
> I think the tww is ending soon here for some of us...I'm trying to be strong and not test before Friday. I have been having strong af like cramps since thursday, which is odd because I usually get my cramps a day before af is due. So I'm not sure if it's a clomid thing or maybe an implantation thing??? I think I am either 10 or 11dpo...not sure anymore haha. How's everyone else feeling? Any symptom spotting going on?

Hey! Hopefully its an implantation thing!!

Sooo Bloated x100, the other night DH and I BD'd and thought a little while after that I was dying. Right after BD, felt crampy and with in 10 minutes had the worst abdominal pain that continued to my bottom ( TMI sorry). I threw up and all. One of the worst things I've experienced. Pain started to subside after a couple hours...I'm still having some dull pain and aches. Called the doctor, she believes it was another cyst rupture. :( Never had one so painful!! So I don't think I ovulated this month. Hopefully with the increase in dosage of clomid next cycle, I won't have a cyst issue....but this sucks...Kinda worried cysts will get worse with the clomid. Not sure, has anyone heard about that before??


----------



## Hope1409

Oh my goodness, that's terrible!!! I hope your feeling better now at least? I'm not sure what effect the clomid has on cysts but I know taking clomid for more than 6 months is not recommended because it thins out the uterine lining. That's what I've read up on. I'm sure your doc will adjust the Meds accordingly but hopefully you get your BFP so you won't need to worry about clomid being in your life anymore :thumbup:

Btw, I think you and I are the only ones left active on this thread, haha! :coffee:


----------



## Mrs B.

MrsK - I hope you're feeling better :( *hugs*

Mrs.326 - Good luck with your appointment next week! Let us know how it goes!

Hope1409 - I'm right there with you...11dpo (ish) today! Got really down yday because I had the tiniest bit of pink in my CM and every time I have had that before it is the start of 1-3 days of spotting before AF arrives :( Not got anything this morning though, so will see if I get any more today.

PS - I am still around too :) I struggle to keep up with the boards though...and to remember where I posted!! still very new to this!


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies got my positive OPK on cd 9 late in the evening,early for me, but have been bedding since,on cd11 now have a question though. I had a possitive OPK on cd 9 and temp is 97.5and has been since cd 9. now when my temp finnally rises does that mean I ovulated then? or when the temp rises does that mean I ovulated the day before the temp rise? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope - I really hope that's implantation! I started cramping around 9dpo and was sure AF was on her way... but I got a BFP instead, so you never know :) And, I'm still around :) :)

Mrs. Kibler - that's awful! I cannot imagine what that feels like :( I hope it gets better and you get a BFP _very_ soon and can put the cysts behind you. Have you taken an HPT yet? I don't think it's quite the same feeling, but now when DH and I BD, I cramp for like 30 minutes afterward. Granted, with your cysts if that was the type of cramping you were having it would only be worse... 

Mrs B - Thank you!! My appointment is actually tomorrow. I cannot wait. I've had the worst insomnia waiting for the scan. When I see a heartbeat, I will feel a million times better. Hopefully the pink CM is residual IB! GL :)

TiaTammy - I wish I could help out, but unfortunately I never charted or anything like that so I'm not 100% sure how it works. I don't think any of the other ladies on this thread do either, but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone can help you out! Are your cycles regular? I know for me, with PCOS, I would get positive OPKs and then never ovulate. Sometimes your body can gear up for ovulation, but it doesn't happen.


----------



## tiatammy

Mrs.326 said:


> Hope - I really hope that's implantation! I started cramping around 9dpo and was sure AF was on her way... but I got a BFP instead, so you never know :) And, I'm still around :) :)
> 
> Mrs. Kibler - that's awful! I cannot imagine what that feels like :( I hope it gets better and you get a BFP _very_ soon and can put the cysts behind you. Have you taken an HPT yet? I don't think it's quite the same feeling, but now when DH and I BD, I cramp for like 30 minutes afterward. Granted, with your cysts if that was the type of cramping you were having it would only be worse...
> 
> Mrs B - Thank you!! My appointment is actually tomorrow. I cannot wait. I've had the worst insomnia waiting for the scan. When I see a heartbeat, I will feel a million times better. Hopefully the pink CM is residual IB! GL :)
> 
> TiaTammy - I wish I could help out, but unfortunately I never charted or anything like that so I'm not 100% sure how it works. I don't think any of the other ladies on this thread do either, but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone can help you out! Are your cycles regular? I know for me, with PCOS, I would get positive OPKs and then never ovulate. Sometimes your body can gear up for ovulation, but it doesn't happen.

Thanks but cycles are reg,every 26 to 28 days HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs.326 - Oh, you must be so so excited!! Do you get a scan picture? :)

TiaTammy - Sorry I am not sure on this either...I have avoided temping as I would become totally obsessed with it! Hope someone else can give you some advise.

Unfortunately I am out this month...the pink CM got pinker and pinker :( Just been out to get the hubby some vitamins...I feel like I need to try something new each month otherwise why should the outcome be any different...*irrational*!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yes! I will get to take pictures home after the scan. I'll also get to see baby again in a few weeks when I go home for my nephew's birthday. My friend's mother is an OB nurse and told me that anytime I come visit she'll do a scan for me (free of charge). I'm going to take my mom with me when I go to her back home since she can't be here for the first one. DH is really excited, though and of course I can't wait :) I'll post the scan for you guys, too!


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs.326 said:


> Yes! I will get to take pictures home after the scan. I'll also get to see baby again in a few weeks when I go home for my nephew's birthday. My friend's mother is an OB nurse and told me that anytime I come visit she'll do a scan for me (free of charge). I'm going to take my mom with me when I go to her back home since she can't be here for the first one. DH is really excited, though and of course I can't wait :) I'll post the scan for you guys, too!

Oh that's awesome, how cool to be able to get scans when you want them (and free of charge!!) Can't wait to see your scan pic :)


----------



## Hope1409

Well those cramps were not implantation because AF arrived for me this morning :cry::cry: I really don't know how much more of this roller coaster of emotions i can take!!!! :cry: On to round two of clomid. I really hope the stats are right and that clomid helps within the first 3 months.

Mrs.Kibler, how are you doing?
Mrs.326, good luck today at your appointment, let us know how it goes!!:flower:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, crud. I really thought this month was it for you, Hope. I'm keeping my fingers super crossed for you all! I know how devestating it can be, but I've got high hopes that you'll get your BFPs soon!


----------



## MrsKibler

I'm sorry HOPE :( Maybe this next month will be it for the both of us!

AF hasn't come yet, with a negative test this morning, so I start provera today...Just have to go pick it up :( Bummer...
I haven't had any horrible spells since last time so thats good. Hopefully with a higher dosage of clomid I won't have cyst problems this month. 

How ya feeling Mrs. 326. Anything new? Did you have your appt yet???


----------



## Hope1409

Last night was horrible for me. I was throwing up and had diareah then chills. Have you guys ever had this....is it a clomid thing, an ectopic, a cyst, or jus simple upset stomach? My right side has a dull ache on and off and I am on day three of af so I don't know if I should call my doc. I start my first pill of clomid again tonight. What could it have been?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Last night was horrible for me. I was throwing up and had diareah then chills. Have you guys ever had this....is it a clomid thing, an ectopic, a cyst, or jus simple upset stomach? My right side has a dull ache on and off and I am on day three of af so I don't know if I should call my doc. I start my first pill of clomid again tonight. What could it have been?

Sounds somewhat like what I had the other night. :( Im sorry :( Are you feeling better now? Maybe a cyst? Hopefully not appendix, thats on your right side.


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's hoping round 2 of clomid is successful for you both!

I feel fine... Just sore bb's really and this crazy "if I don't eat RIGHT THIS SECOND I am going to eat your arm off" feeling that hits me every 2 hours... that part is not so fun. Haha! I went to the doctor on Wednesday and the scan was great :) We saw the little heart flutter but it was still so small the sonographer couldn't register the BPM so I have another one scheduled for next Wednesday. She said it was definitely early to get an accurate heart rate and it will be better next week. The good news is that the baby and sac are both measuring 6 weeks, so everything is right on track!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope, sorry to hear about that! It may be a stomach bug, or like MrsKibler said, a cyst. Wouldn't hurt to call the doctor just to be sure.


----------



## Hope1409

Awww Mrs.326 that is great news!!! I'm so glad everything is well :) now you can sleep at nights, lol.

Mrs.kibler, do you get that way all the time with cysts? I've never had cysts so I don't know. And I feel like af just went missing. Since this morning when I wipe, it's clean??? I never have a two day period. 10 more mins then I can call, but sadly the nurse always calls me back 3 hours later.


----------



## MrsKibler

After when ovulation should happen is when I start having cyst pain. Normally its just sharp pains in my ovaries for a few minutes on and off. doesn't usually get to excruciating but I have a feeling with the clomid it made it worse. 
did your period continue? Or completely disappear?


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> After when ovulation should happen is when I start having cyst pain. Normally its just sharp pains in my ovaries for a few minutes on and off. doesn't usually get to excruciating but I have a feeling with the clomid it made it worse.
> did your period continue? Or completely disappear?

My period continued, thank god one less thing to freak out about. My side doesnt hurt too bad i notice it if i think Bout it. I am probably mind fu*king myself lol. I think the vomiting was food related i probably have a small bug. All i was able to eat today was steamed white rice. I plan to take my clomid at 9pm tonight and for this cycle. Oh and of course my docs office was closed so i couldnt talk to the nurse! Of course lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies! Just checking... any news from the doctor, Hope?


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking... any news from the doctor, Hope?

I called Friday but the office was closed for the easter holiday. I think it was just a bug because I have been congested ever since and have a sore throat that won't go away :nope: I want to avoid any antibiotics so I am trying to make myself well with just taking Tylenol. 

I finish my last clomid pill tomorrow and then I start the usual routine. I really hope this month will be the month! I found out yesterday my cousins wife is seven weeks pregnant with her second, and it only took one try! I'm happy for them but can't help to be bitter only because I would have been holding my one week old baby in my arms right now had I not had the mc. :cry: I think all this stress is what's breaking down my immune system :( 

Anyhow, how are you doing? Any symptoms other than your hunger?:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Hope. That breaks my heart :( But you may be right about stress - not only can it break down your immune system but it can also make TTC much more difficult. I'm sure that's what happened to me and when I stopped stressing (and really didn't even think it was possible) is when it finally happened. And I know how pissed I got when people told me to stop stressing out, but honestly it does more to your body than you think. Have you tried acupuncture or anything? I also did that and it really helped me calm down. I just really, really hope you can all put TTC behind you soon and hold your sweet babies in your arms. 

Nothing new going on in my world, really. I got a little sick on Saturday but DH ran to my side with crackers and within minutes I felt better. Other than that the insomnia is still kicking my butt, but I feel fine (just a little tired) :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Sorry to hear about your stress and poor immune system Hope! I hope this is the month for you! I've been praying hard for all of us. Do you go for walks or find anything that eases your stress at all? I understand your feeling of bitterness towards your friend. We've had a couple of our friends get Pregnant as well. It will be our time soon!

Mrs326- Glad to hear things aren't horrible! I'm excited for your next appt for you!

I'm just still waiting on AF. Started Provera the other day. ..... :coffee:


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.Kibler, what cycle day are you on now? my cycles range from 32-42 days and clomid only shortened it by one day making it 31. I dont know if thats good or not, but i take it that it must be good?

Af left for me yesterday so i plan on dtd staring every other day friday. i think my congestion is all allergies but i dont want to take anything for it. im just steaming my face and taking steam showers to drain it all out....sounds sexy hu, lool. :thumbup:

Mrs.326, i really dont do much for stress relief. I find coming on to bnb is relaxing while i drink a cup of green tea. other than that, i am just busy with my business and keeping clients happy and meeting their deadlines. theres really no "me time"....pretty sad now that i think of it, haha!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler, I hope you get AF soon so you can finally move on to the next cycle! What CD are you on now?

Hope, don't feel too bad. I don't get a lot of "me time" either... I usually take business calls after hours and constantly send emails to clients while I'm at home, so I know how that feels! Just as long as your finding time to DTD, you're good :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Yay for this next cycle for you Hope-

I'm now on day 39. CM has darkened a little so I think AF might be coming somewhat soon, although I still have quite a few days of Provera left. Can't wait for this next cycle! I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey girls! Just wanted to share... We went to the doctor this morning and had another scan. Baby is growing right on track (7w today, measured 6w last Wednesday) & had a health heartbeat at 126bpm :) It was amazing to hear!! 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3857f420.jpg


----------



## Hope1409

awwwwww that is the best news i have had all morning!!!! im so happy for you and baby! before you know it, you will be updating us on whether its a boy or a girl :) sooo exciting!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> awwwwww that is the best news i have had all morning!!!! im so happy for you and baby! before you know it, you will be updating us on whether its a boy or a girl :) sooo exciting!

Oh I can't wait to give that update :) We won't find out for another 13 weeks! Seems like an eternity, but I know it'll all go by so quickly. I'm just so happy everything is progressing as it should :happydance: Still feels like a dream, sometimes. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsKibler

That's great! So happy for you. We get to live vicariously through you. For now. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Yes, for now... but you guys will get your BFPs soon! I feel it in my bones :)


----------



## Hollylea

To Mrs. 326- 

I must say that after reading your first post from back in January, I got hooked on your story and (after seeing your new status) followed 37 pages of posts to see when you got your BFP!!! HOW EXCITING!!! And inspiring!! :happydance:

I'm new to this site, but it really helps to see that others are going through, (and have gone through) the same process and I'm not as alone as I feel sometimes. 

We've been actively trying for 4 months, but off bc for almost a full year. Dr. thinks I might have endo, so I've recently had LSH, Prog, and AMH tests. All were "ok" but less than desirable results. I'm on cd 12, but had a darker line on my OPK last night, so hopefully O will be any day now. Me and DH dtd for the first time using pre-seed last night, and will continue the dance for the next few days. We are crossing our fingers and praying for that extra line on the HGC stick in two weeks. I can't imagine how awesome that feeling but be, compared to the usual dissappointment after TWW. :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hollylea said:


> To Mrs. 326-
> 
> I must say that after reading your first post from back in January, I got hooked on your story and (after seeing your new status) followed 37 pages of posts to see when you got your BFP!!! HOW EXCITING!!! And inspiring!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm new to this site, but it really helps to see that others are going through, (and have gone through) the same process and I'm not as alone as I feel sometimes.
> 
> We've been actively trying for 4 months, but off bc for almost a full year. Dr. thinks I might have endo, so I've recently had LSH, Prog, and AMH tests. All were "ok" but less than desirable results. I'm on cd 12, but had a darker line on my OPK last night, so hopefully O will be any day now. Me and DH dtd for the first time using pre-seed last night, and will continue the dance for the next few days. We are crossing our fingers and praying for that extra line on the HGC stick in two weeks. I can't imagine how awesome that feeling but be, compared to the usual dissappointment after TWW. :flower:

Awe, Thanks Holly :) 

Sorry to hear the troubles you're going through. Just to give you some hope, a friend of mine had endo and she conceived naturally (the cycle before she was set to do IVF). Just keep DTD & keep the faith :) And seeing that second line on an HPT is definitely an amazing feeling - but you'll know soon enough :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs B.

Great news Mrs.326. Loving the scan photo! Look forward to hearing if you're expecting a little boy or girl, and more scan photos!! xx


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies! AF came today! Bittersweet. In a lot of pain but can finally start a new cycle after 8 weeks. Trying 100mg. Clomid this cycle. I have a really good feeling about this month. :)

Hope, how are you doing?
anything new with the rest of you ?

Holly, good luck with your journey ahead of you!


----------



## MrsKibler

Oh! Almost forgot! I have one pill left of the provera to take for tomorrow. Do you think I should take it our not now that I got af? And will start clomid on cd5.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi mrs. Kibler. I'm doing ok. Still waiting to ovulate. I don't know much about provera so I can't help you much there...but I would think if you got af on your own, then you wouldn't need it? I could be totally wrong, I am clueless about provera like I said :)

Yesterday I went to see this lady who is sort of like a "spiritual healer" and who prays for you and stuff....she is very well known in the city I'm from. I went to her so she could help me get over my fears, in particular about another mc. I believe in things like this so I went to her, she prayed, did this thing with a white candle and then burned the wax in a pot of water, and I swear the image that formed in the water looked like my ultrasound where there was a sac but no baby :/ i couldnt believe my eyes! And ever since yesterday, each time I think "omg what if after so long I get pregnant and have a mc again" my heart doesn't drop or I don't feel scared! I can't explain it, but it's like she really did remove all my fears from me and those negative thoughts are gone from my mind.

Sorry for the long novel, it was a very moving and emotional experience, one I am still thinking about today. She just kept touching my head and repeating over and over that "I was a flower that had yet to blossom" I couldn't stop crying for a few hours after that, but whatever she did, it helped...I wish I had gone 7 months ago!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Hi mrs. Kibler. I'm doing ok. Still waiting to ovulate. I don't know much about provera so I can't help you much there...but I would think if you got af on your own, then you wouldn't need it? I could be totally wrong, I am clueless about provera like I said :)
> 
> Yesterday I went to see this lady who is sort of like a "spiritual healer" and who prays for you and stuff....she is very well known in the city I'm from. I went to her so she could help me get over my fears, in particular about another mc. I believe in things like this so I went to her, she prayed, did this thing with a white candle and then burned the wax in a pot of water, and I swear the image that formed in the water looked like my ultrasound where there was a sac but no baby :/ i couldnt believe my eyes! And ever since yesterday, each time I think "omg what if after so long I get pregnant and have a mc again" my heart doesn't drop or I don't feel scared! I can't explain it, but it's like she really did remove all my fears from me and those negative thoughts are gone from my mind.
> 
> Sorry for the long novel, it was a very moving and emotional experience, one I am still thinking about today. She just kept touching my head and repeating over and over that "I was a flower that had yet to blossom" I couldn't stop crying for a few hours after that, but whatever she did, it helped...I wish I had gone 7 months ago!


So happy you were able to get what you've been needing! that stress can do so much to your body so maybe that will help you this month relax so it can happen!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler - so happy you are finally on the next cycle!! I have a very good feeling about this month for you as well! Keeping my FX'd :)

Hope - what an amazing story! I'm also glad you were able to find something to help ease the stress/worry that's been plaguing you! Hopefully your new found peace will help you conceive :)


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks girls. I feel good and positive about this month so I hope it means something :hugs: I am trying to convince dh to take a trip to cancun next week. I will still be in the tww at that time so it's a good chance for both of us to get our minds off of the whole thing. 

How are you girls doing? Mrs.326, is the pregnancy going easy so far? When is your next appointment? Mrs. Kibler, what days are you taking clomid? Has it changed your flow at all? Mine felt like I was 16 again, lol. Hadn't had cramps and flows like that since! Lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> Thanks girls. I feel good and positive about this month so I hope it means something :hugs: I am trying to convince dh to take a trip to cancun next week. I will still be in the tww at that time so it's a good chance for both of us to get our minds off of the whole thing.
> 
> How are you girls doing? Mrs.326, is the pregnancy going easy so far? When is your next appointment? Mrs. Kibler, what days are you taking clomid? Has it changed your flow at all? Mine felt like I was 16 again, lol. Hadn't had cramps and flows like that since! Lol.

I _HIGHLY _recommend going to Cancun during your TWW :) It worked for us!! :haha:

So far it's easy breezy... I just started feeling a little sick, but no full blown morning sickness or anything. The only steady symptoms are sore bb's & exhaustion (can't wait for the 2nd tri when I'll finally get some energy back!). Our next appointment is May 9 and we'll have our genetic screening a week or two after that, so hopefully we'll get to see baby again :)


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. I feel good and positive about this month so I hope it means something :hugs: I am trying to convince dh to take a trip to cancun next week. I will still be in the tww at that time so it's a good chance for both of us to get our minds off of the whole thing.
> 
> How are you girls doing? Mrs.326, is the pregnancy going easy so far? When is your next appointment? Mrs. Kibler, what days are you taking clomid? Has it changed your flow at all? Mine felt like I was 16 again, lol. Hadn't had cramps and flows like that since! Lol.
> 
> I _HIGHLY _recommend going to Cancun during your TWW :) It worked for us!! :haha:
> 
> So far it's easy breezy... I just started feeling a little sick, but no full blown morning sickness or anything. The only steady symptoms are sore bb's & exhaustion (can't wait for the 2nd tri when I'll finally get some energy back!). Our next appointment is May 9 and we'll have our genetic screening a week or two after that, so hopefully we'll get to see baby again :)Click to expand...

Haha, i am working on the hubby so we can go. There are soo many hotels I cant decide which one is best. I am stuck between Fiesta Grand, Liv Aqua and Azul I think it is. Where did you guys stay? Maybe there is something in the cancun water and we will come back to a bfp? lol. :happydance:

May 9th is just around the corner, so not much longer. I have heard second tri is def much easier than the first....your almost there. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> Haha, i am working on the hubby so we can go. There are soo many hotels I cant decide which one is best. I am stuck between Fiesta Grand, Liv Aqua and Azul I think it is. Where did you guys stay? Maybe there is something in the cancun water and we will come back to a bfp? lol. :happydance:
> 
> May 9th is just around the corner, so not much longer. I have heard second tri is def much easier than the first....your almost there. :hugs:

We stayed at Jade Now, but I've heard that any of the Grand resorts are really nice. We're staying at one in Playa del Carmen next summer for my brother-in-law's wedding. I honestly think taking a relaxing trip and not even thinking about getting pregnant _really_ helped us out that month. Who knows, it could all be in my head but I'll forever be greatful that we went :)

It's crazy to think that in just a little over a month I'll be in the second tri! And soon you all will be in the first :)


----------



## Mrs.326

OH! PS - I just thought I'd share this with y'all. I had a few psychic readings before I got pregnant and they either predicted April/November as significant months (April is when we announced it to family, November is when I'm due) or they said they felt really strong energy around a BFP very soon (these readings were in February/March and I got my BFP in March). I also just got one that I forgot I purchased right after I found out (which was a month ago) and she and all of the others have predicted a girl. I can't wait to find out! Have any of you tried psychic readings? They were right on the conception, I can't wait to see if they're right about gender!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope-When will you be hitting your surge? And yes, I had even more horrible cramps. usually its just my left leg and abdominal cramping, but this time it went all the way into my bottom. One big Charlie Horse. :( 

I start taking my clomid tomorrow!! :dance: yay! I'm kind of nervous about how the side effects will be. Last time a lot of crying happened. lol.

Mrs326. Thats really neat about your readings! I'd never be strong enough to actually get one, I'd read SOOO much into it I would go crazy!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Hope-When will you be hitting your surge? And yes, I had even more horrible cramps. usually its just my left leg and abdominal cramping, but this time it went all the way into my bottom. One big Charlie Horse. :(
> 
> I start taking my clomid tomorrow!! :dance: yay! I'm kind of nervous about how the side effects will be. Last time a lot of crying happened. lol.
> 
> Mrs326. Thats really neat about your readings! I'd never be strong enough to actually get one, I'd read SOOO much into it I would go crazy!

Well I had some ewcm today, not much but some. I'm thinking either tomorrow or the next day i will hit my surge. I am on CD13 today so if this cycle is exactly like last month, i will be getting my surge on cd16 and probably ovulating cd19. I have been having on and off cramping which is unusual for me so maybe this month i will ovulate sooner? i will keep you posted! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay for starting another round, MrsKibler... and yay for getting close to O, Hope! :) So exciting for you both!


----------



## Hope1409

I got my smiley face a few hours ago....cd15. I think clomid has moved up my o which I believe is the point for me...I think? I jumped dh already, he insists on dtd again tonight but I'm not sure if we should. I rather wait for tomorrow. What do u ladies think?


----------



## Mrs.326

HOORAY FOR THE SMILEY FACE!!! :)

I'd definitely wait until tomorrow, however I love his enthusiasm! :haha: You want to make sure his guys have enough time to build back up!! Just FYI, we only dtd once 2 days before I ovulated the cycle we conceived (I definitely would have thrown some more in there if I knew I was actually going to ovulate that cycle, but apparently it didn't matter)... my point is, you don't have to continue to bd like crazy to get pregnant... give it another 24 hours so you have an "ample supply" :)


----------



## Kzee

Hello ladies! Just wated to say I've read these posts from start to finish and you're all so lovely and supportive of each other! I feel the urge to get involved too! Firstly congratulations to everyone on this thread who got their BFP. How exciting. Praying myself and others get theirs too very very soon. I love how you've all remained positive for each other, especially on those horrible low days that TTC can bring.

Here's my shortened story...

Me and the other half have been together 10 years this September! We stopped using protection about 7 years ago, a very long time which has always plagued me BUT we lived apart up until 3 months ago so we could have easily missed the right days. I hope that's all it is anyway! I have pretty regular periods 25-28 days. 

We actively started TTC 2 months ago, just about to start my 3 cycle but I'm so scared there's something wrong but I also know how hard it can be to get KU even being perfectly healthy/fertile. Anyway it's always in the back of my mind so if anyone has any reassuring words, I'd be most grateful! 

I've just brought preseed and I desperately hope it works. I don't use Opk or chart (yet), just an iPhone app which predicts my ovulation etc. i also noticed some ewcm around that time so hoping its correct! Just wondering how often and how far leading up to OV (assuming I am?!) you should BD?

Anyway, hope you're all ok and we all get our BFP before too long! Xx


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> HOORAY FOR THE SMILEY FACE!!! :)
> 
> I'd definitely wait until tomorrow, however I love his enthusiasm! :haha: You want to make sure his guys have enough time to build back up!! Just FYI, we only dtd once 2 days before I ovulated the cycle we conceived (I definitely would have thrown some more in there if I knew I was actually going to ovulate that cycle, but apparently it didn't matter)... my point is, you don't have to continue to bd like crazy to get pregnant... give it another 24 hours so you have an "ample supply" :)

Yep I have told DH to wait until the am, lol. We dtd yesterday and this morning so i think we are good waiting for the morning. OMG if you dtd 2 days before your o day then you probably are having a girl!!!! :happydance: Boy or Girl, healthy is all that matters, but I am thinking your siggi prediction could most def be right!

Welcome Kzee. The support from ladies all over BnB is amazing! I would not have been able to go through some rough times through out my ttc journey without them! Don't stress so much about thinking something is wrong with you. Like you said, you are only on cycle 3. Maybe wait 3 more months and if you want some bloodwork done, talk with your gyno. Try your best to stay positive....it's going to happen for all of us!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKibler

Welcome KZee! I agree with hope, I would call for an appointment if no results in a few months. I also highly recommend OPK's, because It lets you know when your window of opportunity is :) Happy to have you here :)

Only my first day on Clomid 100mg. OMG Hot flashes. Not cool. I felt so sweaty all day!! Emotions haven't gotten to me yet.

Hope- Yay for soon entering the TTW. You could be getting KU any second!!! :)


----------



## Canisa

Wow watta story *mrs326*!

Congrats and wish u a happy pregnancy!!! Well, psychic Cheri has predicted a conceive, find out or birth in April for me. Soooo hope its true for conceiving!
Had you consulted her too?


----------



## Mrs.326

Kzee - Welcome! We're glad to have you :) The girls are right, wait a few more months and if you still don't see results call your doctor. Most doctors won't see you until you've been actively trying for 6-12 months so that'd be the perfect window for you to call. Also, I agree w/ MrsKibler, try OPKs! They really do help. 

Hope - I know! That thought has been in the back of my mind. Although, you're right, as long as baby is healthy the gender doesn't matter... it's still exciting to think about, though :) Excited to hear your updates over the next 2 weeks!! 

MrsKibler - I had awful hot flashes on clomid, too. Funny thing is that since I've been pregnant I am _extremely cold_! After I eat my body temp rises though and that's usually when I'm the most uncomfortable... that and when I sleep - I throw the blankets on and off all night long. I hope that side effect wears off soon :)

Canisa - Thank you very much!! :) I did get a reading from Cheri, she was the one that predicted April and November as significant months. Hope she's right for you, too! GL!


----------



## Kzee

Thanks Mrs.326! I have recently registered with a new doctor and have an appointment for 30th April. I think I may tell a few white lies and say that we've been actively trying for over 6 months so we can get things moving sooner. I hope it works! Just because of the 7 years of NTNP is slightly worrying. Do you think that nothing happened during this time purely because of the lack of BDing? It really was very irregular due to living apart. I hope that is all it was. OH is getting himself checked at the end of the month also so FX we're both fine and will get a BFP in no time, here's hoping! 

I tried temping for a month but it was really confusing, also OH is a nurse and said the thermometer was crap because everyday my temp was lower than the average human body temp of 37.5 °C. I was getting 34 or 35's! I also tried OPK once, again, confusing. Would you mind looking at the image of FR OPK? The bottom one is the first one and the others the subsequent days, they seemed to fade. Supposedly non are positive as the test line needs to be darker than the control line and non are... The control line is the one on the right. I guess the fact that they're showing something is a good sign? right? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Can I ask, do you have to pay for these predictions? Also where do you do it? 

Thanks guys x
 



Attached Files:







pp.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh yeah, I'm sure it has everything to do with timing. After going through the TTC journey, I don't understand how people can "accidentally" get pregnant - it's the hardest thing we've ever done and I still count my blessings and feel extremely fortunate... That all being said, it neve hurts to get a doctors opinion, and you may be one of the unlucky ones like some of us on this thread that have irregular or weak ovulation since your tests are never actually postive... maybe your doctor could prescribe clomid. As for the tests showing a line, I'm not the best person to ask, maybe the other girls will have more advice on this, but since I have PCOS I constantly had lines and would have positives at odd times throughout my entire cycle (my body was gearing up for ovulation, but wouldn't actually go through with it). You could also try the OPKs with the smiley face since those are easier to read. 

As for the readings - yes... I paid (not my proudest moment, but hey! it was fun:)) They're not that bad, really. Anywhere from $5-$15. I used Cheri, Stormy, and Gail. If you google "fertility psychic" or "baby psychic" and their name they'll pop up in your search... a lot of women TTC use them.


----------



## Kzee

Yeah, i know you're right about the timing. All my friends with kids got a BFP after one or two tries, HOW?! ha ha! 

Not your proudest moment, ha ha! I just think of Whoopi Goldberg in Ghost, smashing the door down and screaming around the room when I think of them psychics, I bet you I do it at some point! It'll be too hard to resist! 

Well, hope everything's going well and I'll check in with you soon xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey girls!! It's been a while since I've checked the thread for any updates, so I wanted to see how everyone is doing! Any news?? :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Mrs.326, how you getting on? Having any fun pregnancy symptoms??

I'm just starting the tww (I think, had a positive opk on Fri and ov pain Fri, Sat, Sun and this morning but still got watery cm and no temp rise, though i only started temping a few weeks ago...) Pretty down tbh, don't think this is my month :(

Anyway, how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, i took the relaxed approach this month trying not to stress and think so much. I thought it was working until I broke down and tested yesterday at 10dpo and got a bfn. I know its early but still feel shattered. :(

AF should arrive Thurs or Fri. Last cycle with clomid, I had af cramps 5 days before getting it, this time around it's just been on and off since Saturday. I'm trying not to read into it, I am just so tired and mentally drained. I will hopefully find out my day 21 results today and hopefully my numbers will be high again. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs.326

Mrs B. said:


> Hi Mrs.326, how you getting on? Having any fun pregnancy symptoms??
> 
> I'm just starting the tww (I think, had a positive opk on Fri and ov pain Fri, Sat, Sun and this morning but still got watery cm and no temp rise, though i only started temping a few weeks ago...) Pretty down tbh, don't think this is my month :(
> 
> Anyway, how's everyone else doing?

Oh - Just the same old stuff... cramps, *insomnia*, insane food cravings (not so much cravings really as the need to eat _right now_), sore boobies, etc. etc. 

Sorry to hear you're down this month, but I'm keeping my FX'd for you none the less :) 



Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, i took the relaxed approach this month trying not to stress and think so much. I thought it was working until I broke down and tested yesterday at 10dpo and got a bfn. I know its early but still feel shattered. :(
> 
> AF should arrive Thurs or Fri. Last cycle with clomid, I had af cramps 5 days before getting it, this time around it's just been on and off since Saturday. I'm trying not to read into it, I am just so tired and mentally drained. I will hopefully find out my day 21 results today and hopefully my numbers will be high again.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Awe, hope. Kuddos to you for taking the relaxed approach. I know it's really difficult to do! And I got a BFN at 11dpo and a BFP at 12dpo so don't get too down just yet. FX'd!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs. B- Hopefully some good news from you at the end of the week then!! Keep your head up :)

Mrs.326, glad to hear momma and baby are doing well :)

Hope- Don't lose HOPE! Its early! Try to relax the next couple days and test again at the end of the week.

So, I should have had ovulated by now, its CD 18. I didn't think I got a Positive test, but I had one day where it was darker (CD 16) and now last two days have been lighter than that one. Last cycle I had 3 positive days. What do you guys think? Is it normal to just have one day positive? Maybe I actually ovulated. 
I haven't temped this cycle- I've been checking cervix randomly. A bit too relaxed I think I can't even figure out if I O'd. lol. :dohh:
Here are my OPK's
https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r501/Staceynn5/download.jpg

<a href="https://s1169.photobucket.com/albums/r501/Staceynn5/?action=view&amp;current=download.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r501/Staceynn5/download.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Kzee

Hi all! Good to hear from you! I'm just starting the tww also. OH had his SA last week during my fertile period, so we couldn't bd much at all. I struggle temping and haven't started using OPK (yet) so hoping that one time on my supposed Ovulation was enough! Used preseed also, fingers crossed! Please please pleeeeeease! How's early pregnancy going? X


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler - Totally possible to get 1 positive OPK! The surge is usually 12-48 hours, so you probably caught the positive in the middle of your window. FX'd you caught the little egg!!!!! :)

Kzee - early pregnancy is draining, although I am more than happy to be a little exhausted for the end result :) Just a few more weeks until the 2nd tri for me! SO looking forward to that! Everyone says I'll get my energy back and will sleep better - we'll see.


----------



## Hope1409

Do Internet cheapie hpt give evap lines a lot? I took one this am, bfn, looked at it again after 30 mins and can see something very very very faint. Don't knot what to make of it. Advice?


----------



## Mrs.326

HOPE!!!!!! I literally just _squealed_ in excitement for you! I got such a super faint BFP on an IC when I first tested that I was almost sure I was seeing things... Went out and bought a FRER right away and it was a little darker. I say test again later with a FRER, or test first thing in the morning... BUT, I don't think IC's are known for evaps... 

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs B.

MrsKibler - I only get one day positive on OPK's (day before is usually an almost there). I also noticed this month that my positive result was not as clear as last months positive...(same OPK's) so I guess they vary for everyone. Had a look at your pic and the darkest one looks just like the positive I had this month so looks like you O'd! Yay! Come join me in the tww :)

Hope - I have my fingers crossed for you!! Can you post a pic?

Thanks everyone for the positive posts. Feeling mildly better now, temps have sort of gone up...ish! Still don't feel like it is my month...but as I have often felt so sure I was PG before and then got a BFN maybe this is a good thing?!! xx


----------



## MrsKibler

Kzee- fx'd your caught it!

Hope you have to post a picture! I'm so anxious for you!

Thanks everyone for the answers. went to the bathroom this afternoon and a couple of dark smears in my cm, any one heard of that happening after o? Couldn't be implantation this early. Just thought it was weird. :/


----------



## Mrs.326

I have heard that ovulation itself can cause a bit of spotting... Especially since its been a while since you ovulated, maybe that's what it was???


----------



## Hope1409

Ladies the line is so so faint it doesn't show up on a pic. I'm just trying to convince myself it was an evap so if I do get af, I will be let down a little "softer". Finally got a call back from my doc today. This cycle clomid gave me levels of 15 on day21. I asked the nurse if it was normal to be 19 last month and 15 this month and she said yes. So I'm basically not going to be monitored for the next two cycles, assuming I don't get my bfp by then. I'm so stressed out!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Try not to stress, hope. I know it's frustrating because you want to know _now_, but try to relax and test in the morning :) keeping my fingers crossed!! If clomid didn't work this cycle, there are a few other supplements you can try in the meantime (I was actually taking one when we conceived). Keep us posted!


----------



## Hope1409

Tested again and its stark white :( I guess my eyes were playing tricks on me and my husband. Af isn't here yet, she should be here by Friday I think. Last cycle clomid gave me a 31 cycle so based off that I should be expecting her by Saturday. 

I am not having any af cramping, just the ones I had this past weekend. Nothing since. Last cycle I was cramping a week before af came. Mrs.326, what other supplements do you suggest? I'm currently taking prenatals and omega3 (vitamed prenatal pack) along with an extra dose of folic acid that my primary care physician told me to take after I talked with her about my mc.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh hope, so sorry to hear that :( it WILL happen for you, though. Try taking FertilAid... I had been taking it religiously for just under a month and DH was taking zinc. (you have to take it 3 times a day, so it was a hassle at times, but hey! If it works...) Don't take clomid or other prenatals with it (it already has the same ingredients as prenatals). You can get it at www.fertilaid.com and also read reviews from other women. Let me know if you have I questions about it...


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh hope, so sorry to hear that :( it WILL happen for you, though. Try taking FertilAid... I had been taking it religiously for just under a month and DH was taking zinc. (you have to take it 3 times a day, so it was a hassle at times, but hey! If it works...) Don't take clomid or other prenatals with it (it already has the same ingredients as prenatals). You can get it at www.fertilaid.com and also read reviews from other women. Let me know if you have I questions about it...

I have heard of fertilaid but never tried it. i really dont want to stop my clomid just yet so maybe i will wait it out for another cycle? I dunno, I am just really confused because usually by now I would be having af cramps and so far I have nothing (which is the only thing giving me hope). I keep getting lotion like discharge (sorry tmi) so don't know what to make of that either. One day at a time I guess :/

How are you doing, when is your next appt with the doc? Mrs. Kibler how are you...any updates for us?


----------



## Mrs.326

Yeah, definitely stick with clomid if it's helping with ovulation... But if you get to that point where you need to try something else, FertilAid is a good option. :) how many dpo are you?

Next doctors appointment is a week from today! They'll schedule the nuchal translucency test for the week after (tests for downs and genes their genetic disorders). I'm nervous of course, but so excited to see the baby again! I finally found the heartbeat on my Doppler today... So amazing :)


----------



## Hope1409

aww im sure its the most amazing sound ever! :) I should be about 14dpo today. Last month clomid gave me a 31 day cycle (af arrived april 4th) so I assume if it stays the same, af will be due any day now. with my last pregnancy, I had gotten a very very faint bfp at 12dpo.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> aww im sure its the most amazing sound ever! :) I should be about 14dpo today. Last month clomid gave me a 31 day cycle (af arrived april 4th) so I assume if it stays the same, af will be due any day now. with my last pregnancy, I had gotten a very very faint bfp at 12dpo.

:( bummer. Do you start clomid on CD 3 or 5? FX'd for the next cycle!!


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> aww im sure its the most amazing sound ever! :) I should be about 14dpo today. Last month clomid gave me a 31 day cycle (af arrived april 4th) so I assume if it stays the same, af will be due any day now. with my last pregnancy, I had gotten a very very faint bfp at 12dpo.
> 
> :( bummer. Do you start clomid on CD 3 or 5? FX'd for the next cycle!!Click to expand...

I take it days 3-5. I woke up this morning and can feel af cramps starting to creep up. It's wishful thinking to think these are pregnancy cramps..I'm just in denial now. lol. If the witch does show her face, dh and I are going to take that trip to Cancun to just get away from it all. I just don't know if we should go there during my fertile week or if we should go there during the tww???


----------



## Mrs.326

Either way, a trip will help ease stress & that's exactly what you need! But, I might suggest going during your TWW b/c that's when stress is going to impact you the most... just avoid hot tubs and massages while you're there... just in case :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.326

.... and drinking won't hurt the baby at that point, so drink away if you want to and have a nice & relaxing time reconnecting with your DH!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs.326 - Why do you have to avoid massage?


----------



## Mrs.326

I was told to avoid massages during the TWW as massages are intended to relase stress and toxins from your body, and sometimes an embryo in the early stages can be seen as a foreign object and your body will try to wipe it out with the rest of the toxins... HOWEVER, I have also read that if you tell the therapist you are TTC, they can avoid certain points on your body that would cause this to happen. I just wouldn't be very trusting that all massage therapists (especially in a foreign country) have the same training/understanding of what you should and should not do. Basically... it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies, nothing to really update you on. I'm 4 dpo, bloods will be done on monday. Can't wait.........
Hubby lost his job today. Super bummed so if this cycle didn't work I'm not sure if we will keep trying until he gets job again. Breaks my heart to think I have to put this on hold. Hopefully it won't take long to find another job. :(
Hope still keeping my fx for you. 

I heard the same things about massages. I would stay clear. I would def go on that trip hope! Get away and take a break from it all.


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks ladies, I will definitely stay away from the massage. DH isn't a big fan of spa's and hot tubs and stuff so no worries there, lol. I agree with having a drink or two, those things are so watered down anyway, it's all ice, lol. No sign of af yet but my gut tells me shes just around the corner. :( I pray I am wrong.

Mrs. Kibler I am so sorry about your dh losing his job. That can't be easy. I am sure he will find another one real soon and you guys can get back to baby making. Keep your head up :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry MrsKibler, FX your DH finds a job real soon! x


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Hey ladies, nothing to really update you on. I'm 4 dpo, bloods will be done on monday. Can't wait.........
> Hubby lost his job today. Super bummed so if this cycle didn't work I'm not sure if we will keep trying until he gets job again. Breaks my heart to think I have to put this on hold. Hopefully it won't take long to find another job. :(

Keep us updated on your results... hoping you get some good news! 

And so sorry to hear about your DH :( Lots of positive thoughts being sent your way - I hope your hubby finds a new job very soon so you guys can continue TTC! Best of luck to you & your DH!!!



Hope1409 said:


> Thanks ladies, I will definitely stay away from the massage. DH isn't a big fan of spa's and hot tubs and stuff so no worries there, lol. I agree with having a drink or two, those things are so watered down anyway, it's all ice, lol. No sign of af yet but my gut tells me shes just around the corner. :( I pray I am wrong.

Oh yeah - Definitely keep DH away from the hot tubs (not good for the :spermy:). Good thing he doesn't like them much anyway :). Here's hoping AF stays far far away!! Did you officially book your trip?


----------



## Hope1409

Ok ladies so I tested this morning with an IC and BFN! I felt so sure about this month, it's ridiculous!!! I am so angry with myself :( There is still no sign of af but I am pretty sure that I am out if the tests are coming back negative this close to af's arrival. Clomid gave me a 31 day cycle last month so I was sure that if I wasnt pregnant this time, I would have af arrive today. I can't rely on the cramping because last month it started a week before af came, and this time cramping is on and off (more off than on).

Mrs.326. The trip isn't booked yet. DH refuses to book because he doesn't want to risk flying if I am pregnant. So he's waiting to book only if af shows her face.


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, hope. :hugs: 

Don't get discouraged... you never know what's around the corner, and this trip could be exactly what you need. And men can be so silly sometimes, even if you were pregnant, flying wouldn't harm the baby (I'm getting on a plane to NY in 2 weeks). Hopefully you can get it booked and can start looking forward to the beach and mai tai's!


----------



## Hope1409

AF came this morning. It's more spotting than anything which I usually never get. She likes to make an entrance but this time shes shy I guess. I hope I get it full flow tomorrow so this way I can count tomorrow as cd1 and know when to take my clomid. According to my doc, I need to count day 1 as the day I get heavy flow....let's see what happens!

Have a nice weekend ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's hoping this is _the_ cycle!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Thanks for all of the positive thoughts everyone!!

Hope- Wishing the best of everything to you this cycle!! Take your trip and relax. <3 Very Jealous of you!! 

7DPO Today, getting bloods done tomorrow. VERY NERVOUS. 
Also, just found out my DR. is Leaving to work for a new system.....Ugh, right in the middle of everything!! Insurance won't cover her there. She will be leaving in the middle of our last round of clomid, if this round doesn't work. So looks like I'll be making another appointment to get in with a new dr. :( Sick of bouncing around!! I think we will keep TTC, hubby should be able to find a job hopefully quickly so I don't wanna stop, even more so if this should take months for some good news. Hopefully things start looking up here because its just been down right depressing!!

Hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler - I hope you get very positive results back on your blood work! So glad to hear you guys aren't putting off TTC, especially with the set-back of changing doctors. Is there another one in the practice that you like or could switch over to? I would be so upset if I were in that positions, so I can imagine how you feel. It is such a personal choice when deciding what doctor is going to walk you through the TTC journey, and then through your pregnancy! I'm sure you'll be able to find someone that gives you hope and makes you feel comfortable. Still sending lots of positive vibes your way that your DH is able to find a new job, soon. Lots and lots of good thoughts are coming your way!! I'm sure things will start looking up :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey :) thanks for your message mrs 326! t you always word everything perfectly! So just had blood work done, progesterone was 10.51! Omg I'm so excited! They have to run the hcg to because it was clotted! I'm dying for the results! Didn't think I ovulated because if all my cyst pain I'm having today! My while right hip hurts and all! FX'D!!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hcg was less than 1, so this want our month, but I'm really exited that ovulated this month! So af, should arrive sunday. At least I won't have to wait and progesterone to get it, hopefully we can get started right away.


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs. Kibler that is GREAT news that you ovulated.....one step closer to that BFP!!!! It sucks not catching the eggie, but we are bound to sooner than later :) I start my first pill of clomid tonight, round 3. I pray this third time is the charm. I don't know why I am feeling so nervous about it this time....as if I have never taken clomid before, lol. I think it might be partly due to not being monitored anymore and also the fact that if this cycle doesn't give me my bfp, I only have one more refill left before I go back to my doc and see whats in store. He only gave me 4 rounds instead of 6...i wonder why?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Mrs. Kibler that is GREAT news that you ovulated.....one step closer to that BFP!!!! It sucks not catching the eggie, but we are bound to sooner than later :) I start my first pill of clomid tonight, round 3. I pray this third time is the charm. I don't know why I am feeling so nervous about it this time....as if I have never taken clomid before, lol. I think it might be partly due to not being monitored anymore and also the fact that if this cycle doesn't give me my bfp, I only have one more refill left before I go back to my doc and see whats in store. He only gave me 4 rounds instead of 6...i wonder why?

I understand your being nervous! You just want it to happen so badly! My doc only is giving me 3 rounds so I would not worry.. I'm calling and making an for after our next cycle with this new doc, I'm excited, I hear she is pretty aggressive with people who have pcos. Anyways so excited for you taking this next round. 3rd times a charm for us both!


----------



## Mrs.326

Sorry you didn't catch the egg, MrsKibler, but so excited that you ovulated!!! HOORAY! Hope is right, it's one step closer to your BFP :) 

Wishing you both tons of luck on your 3rd round of clomid! FX'd!!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Got an appt set with the new doc, end of june. She already said that id this next round doesn't work she wants to do a SA and hysterosalpingogram. (to see off my fallopian tubes are blocked. How we don't have to but happy to see this doctor is diving right in!


----------



## Mrs.326

That is awesome news!! Glad to hear she's already taking proactive steps to help you guys out! That's amazing :)


----------



## Hope1409

Thats so great! Hopefully you wont need to go though that, but it is nice having peace of mind that there is a next step in action if needed!!! Good luck:)


----------



## Mrs B.

That's great news that you have a doctor who is prepared to actually do something Mrs Kibler! FX you get your bfp before the doctor needs to step in!


----------



## Kzee

Hi! Glad everyone seesm to be doing well!

Had some pretty shit news, OH SA results are very bad. Both count and motility are pretty low. Count is just 13.5million and moitility 29% so very below average.

I&#8217;m so upset, for us both and for him. I just don&#8217;t know what our chances are now. No idea of the next steps, just So scared :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Kzee - so sorry to hear that :( Did they recommend any supplements for your OH or any sort of treatment? Hopefully you guys are working on an action plan so you can get a BFP soon. My DH had testicular cancer 4 years ago, so his results were on the low side of "average" (and that was 4 years ago, so there's no telling what it was when we conceived). Keep your head up! I know it seems rough right now, but there _are_ ways for you to conceive, even against the odds.


----------



## Kzee

Mrs.326 said:


> Kzee - so sorry to hear that :( Did they recommend any supplements for your OH or any sort of treatment? Hopefully you guys are working on an action plan so you can get a BFP soon. My DH had testicular cancer 4 years ago, so his results were on the low side of "average" (and that was 4 years ago, so there's no telling what it was when we conceived). Keep your head up! I know it seems rough right now, but there _are_ ways for you to conceive, even against the odds.

Aw thank you so much! The Doctors have actaully been terrible so far, they didn't even let us know the results and we had to chase them and no one has contacted us with any advice or reassurrance. Tut!

I know there are things we can do, vits to take etc so we'll be doing that. Just sucha blow as I was convinced that if there's a problem it'd be me, still could be of course but, god this is awful. Thanks for your kind words though xxx


----------



## Chyna29

DmcCoy81 said:


> Chyna29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, i have read most of the stories, and I'll keep my fingers crossed also for you guys... My fiance and I used preseed today and i also used the INSTEAD SOFT CUPS immediately after BD. Im praying and hoping this is it, even though this is my fertile week my ovulation day was about 3 days ago...
> BABY DUST TO US ALL.....
> 
> What was the cup like?
> 
> I've heard them mention it on here and was wanting to look into it, but not sure where to begin finding it. Is it really uncomfortable?Click to expand...

Sorry for the late response , they are nowhere near uncomfortable, if you insert them correctly then you won't even know its there..


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry you got bad news Kzee :( I read an article recently that said vitamin c is superb at increasing sperm count, and zinc is very good for sperm too. GL hun xx


----------



## Mrs.326

I agree - My DH was taking zinc for 2 months when we conceived, I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies :hi:

Well af finally left yesterday and today will be my last pill of clomid for round 3. I realized that clomid has made my cycle shorter by 1-2 days. Usually I spot toward the end for 2 days before she leaves but not the last two months with clomid. I am guessing this is nothing to worry about?

Mrs. Kibler - How are things going with you? Any updates?
Mrs. 326 - these posts get really long so sorry if I repeat myself (lol) but when is your next scan? How are you feeling so far? As for me, that trip to Cancun got cancelled because my DH has to fly out to Spain for work. I'm going with him :happydance: I really don't know how I am going to do the long flight because I can't stay on planes for more than like 6 hours. I am not a big fan of flying to begin with so I am just trying not to stress too much so I don't delay o or mess anything else up internally. The days we are going are suppose to be the days I am most fertile so I really hope we don't miss any important window of opportunity!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope, Spain sounds like so much fun!! So what if it's not Mexico, it's still a trip! :) I'm super jealous. Thankfully you'll be there during your fertile window... I don't know about you ladies, but when I'm on vacation I feel a lot more... frisky... than normal :blush:

Things are going great with me! Had an OB check-up on Wednesday and everything was good. The doctor found baby's heartbeat with the doppler and registered it at 165 bpm :) We have our genetic screening next Thursday which means we get another ultrasound (yay!). Can't wait to see him/her again... this time it'll actually be a "baby" and not a "blob". I so wish they could tell the gender at this stage - the wait is killing me!


----------



## MrsKibler

Kzee- I'm so sorry to hear that news. :( Maybe you should find a new doc, someone who will actually be there to answer your questions, and give you advice and see what the next steps are. In the mean time I would Definitely have DH start on some vitamins, and make sure you are using preseed to help them along!! 

Hope- Thats so exciting to be going to spain!!!!!!!!!! Jealous!! How neat if you concieved in SPAIN!!

How are you doing MRS B?

Mrs326, Send us another picture when you have the scan! Do you feel like your having a girl??

As for me still waiting for AF. It should be here Tomorrow or Monday! Hopefully Monday, it will be my day off....and when she comes alot of the time I can't physically get out of bed. I had a bit of cyst pain for 2 days last week, and that was it! Since I ovulated the cysts are so much better! :) Happy about that, so maybe Af won't be so terrible this time!!


----------



## Hope1409

My dh says if we conceive in Spain that we should name our child something to remind us of there, lool. He is too cute! I hate flying, much less 12 hours of flying so I am a bit stressed out over that. I don't want to over-think it too much because I don't want to delay o or anything else going on internally.

Do you ladies think I should take my opk's along for the trip too or should I just take the other approach? I don't want to feel like I wasted my clomid cycle but at the same time I think maybe this "approach" is what we need. Thoughts?

Btw, Mrs.Kibler, my gut tells me your having a girl....dunno why but that's my gut! :) Healthy baby is all that matters in the end of course, but for some reason I feel like you are going to announce a "it's a girl" post soon! :)


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm sat in CD3 at the moment, thankfully AF is a bit lighter this month so at least I don't have to deal with that! Going to keep doing OPK's and will book in for the Day 21 (nearer CD32 for me) test! Not really going to try to hard this month as I have a feeling that I have low progesterone and won't conceive anyway. I half hope I do because then I can be treated for it...otherwise I'm back to the 'I'm not pregnant and I don't know why'!

How you doing MrsKibler? I'm hoping AF stayed away and you'll be bringing us good news soon!!! That's great news your cysts are much better too :)

Hope, I think you've got the right idea there...go on holiday! I know how you feel, I hate flying too. But I love going to the US...so I go on holiday when my desire to go to the US outweighs my hatred of flying! Sounds like a good idea to have a more relaxed cycle but I agree with not wasting the clomid. If you are happy to BD every other day or more then I would say just go for it and keep it relaxed. If not then I would use the opk's but that's it (ie no temping etc) to try and keep it more relaxed. Either way, just being on holiday will help! GL hun, FX you come back with great news!!! And I hope the flights are ok too!


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Mrs.B....I think I am going to opk while I am here and then if I still haven't had my surge by the time we leave for our trip, I will leave them behind and just go at it every day haha. I am cd9 and we are starting the bd today...ironic hu out of all the days, on mothers day. Today is very bittersweet. I can't help but think that I would have actually been a "mom". It is very tough but next year we will all be moms!!!! :hugs:

And with that...Happy Mother's Day to-be Mrs.326!!! :happydance:


----------



## trying412011

Canisa said:


> Wow watta story *mrs326*!
> 
> Congrats and wish u a happy pregnancy!!! Well, psychic Cheri has predicted a conceive, find out or birth in April for me. Soooo hope its true for conceiving!
> Had you consulted her too?

hi how r i just reading through the post and i saw ur psychic comment how do i find one of those a genuine one not a scam i really want to get a reading done to see when ill have the baby i want so bad hoepfully it will help me a relax a bit hope im not bothering you thx heaps :)


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Mrs326, Send us another picture when you have the scan! Do you feel like your having a girl??
> 
> As for me still waiting for AF. It should be here Tomorrow or Monday! Hopefully Monday, it will be my day off....and when she comes alot of the time I can't physically get out of bed. I had a bit of cyst pain for 2 days last week, and that was it! Since I ovulated the cysts are so much better! :) Happy about that, so maybe Af won't be so terrible this time!!

I absolutely will!! I have the photobucket app on my phone so as soon as we leave I'll upload the picture for you all :) I listened to baby again this morning with the doppler... I'm addicted to that sound! I love hearing the little heart beating away. It's so easy to find now :) Makes me so happy! I don't really have a gut feeling one way or the other. Most of the time I say "he" when talking about the baby, but when I talk to my dogs (I know - crazy lady) I say things like "are you ready to meet your little sister?". I have thought girl from the get go, but I think I'm preparing myself for boy news... I'm going to ask the tech to take a close look at the "parts" at our ultrasound to see if she has any guesses, but I'm not going to put all of my eggs in that basket since I know it is still _really_ early to tell from an ultrasound. 2 more months until we officially find out - I think I'm going to have to make a trip back home before then to see my friend's mom (she's an OB nurse and will do scans for me - _for free_ - any time I go back to my hometown). 

Glad your cyst pain is better! Did AF officially arrive? 



Hope1409 said:


> My dh says if we conceive in Spain that we should name our child something to remind us of there, lool. He is too cute! I hate flying, much less 12 hours of flying so I am a bit stressed out over that. I don't want to over-think it too much because I don't want to delay o or anything else going on internally.
> 
> Do you ladies think I should take my opk's along for the trip too or should I just take the other approach? I don't want to feel like I wasted my clomid cycle but at the same time I think maybe this "approach" is what we need. Thoughts?
> 
> Btw, Mrs.Kibler, my gut tells me your having a girl....dunno why but that's my gut! :) Healthy baby is all that matters in the end of course, but for some reason I feel like you are going to announce a "it's a girl" post soon! :)

I love the idea of giving your baby a symbolic name :) That's really sweet that he suggested it :) As for OPKs, I say leave them at home and just let loose and have a good time on your trip. Do you have signs/symptoms of ovulation? If so, just listen to your body and you'll know if/when you did. GL & have a great time! When do you guys fly out?

I hope you're right about the girl. Don't get me wrong - it's my first and I'd be happy with whatever - but I would really love to give my mother in law a granddaughter since all she has is boys, and I've always wanted a daughter myself. Time will tell!!



Hope1409 said:


> Thanks Mrs.B....I think I am going to opk while I am here and then if I still haven't had my surge by the time we leave for our trip, I will leave them behind and just go at it every day haha. I am cd9 and we are starting the bd today...ironic hu out of all the days, on mothers day. Today is very bittersweet. I can't help but think that I would have actually been a "mom". It is very tough but next year we will all be moms!!!! :hugs:
> 
> And with that...Happy Mother's Day to-be Mrs.326!!! :happydance:

Thank you very much :) My sweet brother in law and his fiance bought me flowers last night. :) Hubby bought be a plane ticket to NY so I can visit my cousin. I leave on Thursday!! Yippee!

And you _will_ be a mom next year! Just think how sweet and special that mothers day will be :hugs:



trying412011 said:


> hi how r i just reading through the post and i saw ur psychic comment how do i find one of those a genuine one not a scam i really want to get a reading done to see when ill have the baby i want so bad hoepfully it will help me a relax a bit hope im not bothering you thx heaps :)

I consulted a few psychics because I was getting restless. Cheri and Gale both predicted BFP in April and I got it in March. I don't know if I really read that much into their readings, but it was interesting to hear what they had to say. I know she was wrong for a lot of women, though... but also right for a few of us. Overall it was just for fun, but it did give me hope and something to hold on to when I was feeling down about TTC. I say, if you want to do it, go for it! But don't get dissappointed if what they say doesn't come true for you. 

*WOW! Sorry for the novel *


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs326 I talk to my dogs too so don't feel crazy! 
Hope sounds like a good plan using the opk here and not while your on vacation that way you can get a good break from it all.

AF hasn't shown yet I'm wondering why I ovulated 2 weeks ago sun. is there a chance my progesterone could of been that high and I not ovulated? I'm wondering if I should test, just in case. 
what do you ladies thanks?


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> AF hasn't shown yet I'm wondering why I ovulated 2 weeks ago sun. is there a chance my progesterone could of been that high and I not ovulated? I'm wondering if I should test, just in case.
> what do you ladies thanks?

I would definitely test... You could have a longer luteal phase though, so keep that in mind. But, it wouldn't hurt to get some peace of mind and take a test.


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs.326 I think your right. Maybe I have a longer LP. Still no AF. Cm had darkened though. so I'm thinking in the next few days. How is everyone doing??


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's our baby :) (s)he was super comfy and sleeping the whole time. Had the hiccups for a bit :) apparently likes to sleep with its hands right by its face. So in love :cloud9: 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3a11d2f9.jpg


----------



## Hope1409

Omg too precious!!! Baby looks very comfy :) 

Afm-nothing new to report. Just waiting to ovulate. I am cd13 today had a few cramps on my right side but not reading into it. Just waiting for the pos opk and if i dont get it by the time i leave for spain, they are staying home :)


----------



## MrsKibler

So precious :) So excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## trying412011

Mrs.326 said:


> Here's our baby :) (s)he was super comfy and sleeping the whole time. Had the hiccups for a bit :) apparently likes to sleep with its hands right by its face. So in love :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3a11d2f9.jpg

Omg that's so beautiful congrats mrs.326 that's so gawjus (s) he looks very comfortable in there have a great h&h 9 months


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww! Mrs.326 that's a gorgeous photo! S(he) looks so snuggly and cute!! Can't wait to find out if you're having a girl or a boy!! x


----------



## mrswemyss

I'm thinking of using this next cycle if im not prego this one ( praying I am)
How many in this thread got a bfp? & do you think preseed helped?


----------



## Hope1409

Guess what ladies, I got my surge yesterday, cd15 which means the opk's are staying home!!! Haha. We have been good about making sure to dtd yesterday and today in between errands and packing and all. Tomorrow morning we wake up at 4am to dtd before we head out for the airport....should be interesting, lol. 

I will still check in as often as I can because I will miss you all too much if I don't! Good luck to everyone in whatever stage you are currently at now and let's keep on being positive :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks, ladies! :) We can't wait to find out what we're having, either!! 

Hope, that's such great news!! YAY for hitting your surge! Now you can just relax and enjoy your trip :) (I also ovulated just before our trip and I think relaxing during the TWW really helped out). Hope you have a wonderful time on your trip!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies, sorry it's been a while! 
Mrs326, beautiful baby! 

I had finally got AF, started clomid today at 150 mg. bring on the hot flashes!


----------



## Mrs.326

Woo Hoo MrsKibler! FX'd for this cycle! :)

I caved and paid for an early gender scan. My doctor doesn't do them until 20 weeks and I just cannot wait another 7 weeks to find out! So, I got one and we go on June 16 at 16 weeks :) Just 3.5 more weeks until we know if it's PINK or BLUE!


----------



## Hope1409

That's great news mrs.326. My sister with her first didn't find out the sex until she had him....I don't know how she waited that long!!! I would die! But with her second, she found out the sex. 

Mrs.kibler, I noticed in your signature that your doc upped your dosage, how come, if it's making you o at 100mg? When I spoke to the nurse last cycle she said they wouldn't up my dosage if the 50mg was making me ovulate. I thought if they upped it, I would have a better chance. Just curious to know :)

As for me, still adjusting to the time change here in Spain. We are off the mediterranean coast so I was able to soak up some sun :). The beach here is sandless but instead it's covered with white smooth stones. Dh and I managed to get a bd this morning just to make up for yesterday's all day flight schedule. I'm just trying to take it easy and enjoy. I still have ttc in the back of my head, but it is definitely easier to get distracted here, which is good :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> As for me, still adjusting to the time change here in Spain. We are off the mediterranean coast so I was able to soak up some sun :). The beach here is sandless but instead it's covered with white smooth stones. Dh and I managed to get a bd this morning just to make up for yesterday's all day flight schedule. I'm just trying to take it easy and enjoy. I still have ttc in the back of my head, but it is definitely easier to get distracted here, which is good :)

Ah, Spain! So jealous!! :) Sounds amazing!! 

Of course TTC will be on your brain, but the change of scenery and all the fun distractions will definitely help :) Best of luck and enjoy your trip!! Can't wait to hear about all the fun excursions when you get back!


----------



## mrswemyss

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to check in and let y'all know I got my lab results. Not good. My progesterone was only .3 and indicates that I did not actually ovulate. Now just waiting for AF/ovulation(?) before I can start my next cycle of clomid. She's bumping me up to 100mg next cycle...
> 
> :cry:

Were u ovulating by yourself? I ask bc I've always had positives on my cbfm and opks but wonder if its possible that my egg isn't dropping. I'm so so sad this cycle was hoping my hsg would do the trick and had two neg hpt


----------



## Mrs.326

mrswemyss said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just wanted to check in and let y'all know I got my lab results. Not good. My progesterone was only .3 and indicates that I did not actually ovulate. Now just waiting for AF/ovulation(?) before I can start my next cycle of clomid. She's bumping me up to 100mg next cycle...
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Were u ovulating by yourself? I ask bc I've always had positives on my cbfm and opks but wonder if its possible that my egg isn't dropping. I'm so so sad this cycle was hoping my hsg would do the trick and had two neg hptClick to expand...

Funny you found this post - this is actually from the same cycle I conceived. I took clomid to help ovulation happen earlier in my cycle, but it didn't help... I didn't ovulate until CD41! (obviously at that point it had nothing to do with clomid). I was ovulating on my own, but my body would gear up for ovulation and fail several times in one cycle (I constantly had positive, then negative, then positive OPKs). Do you have PCOS? That's a major factor in us that have it... constanly gearing up for, but never actually ovulating. My cycles were between 30-60 days and completely random. It's very possible that your body is trying to ovulate but not releasing the egg...


----------



## mrswemyss

I am not sure... How would I find out?
I have a 33 day cycle, all my test sticks show I ovulate, but we have been trying and nothing. I am suppose to start clomid after I start my period this cycle...even though I do she days it'll give me a better chance of conceiving


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies!!
Hope- I still hadn't gotten AF by CD 35 so she wanted me to start provera and wanted to up the dosage. So I think its just because I still hadnt gotten AF must not have been really good O?? I hope your trip is fabulous! Sounds like you are having a GREAT time!!

mrswemyss- A test they can do (Hystersalpinogram) is where they inject dye into your uterus and fallopian tubes to make sure they are not blocked. After this round of clomid, (3rd) If I don't get pregnant they will be doing this test on me. Thats a good question to ask your DR. or His/Her RN.

I'm just sitting here twiddling my thumbs waiting for O!!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsWemyss, I agree with MrsKibler - if you don't get a BFP after a few rounds of clomid, I'd ask for that test. As for PCOS, if you had it your cycles would not be regular at all. The fact that you get AF every 33 days is a good sign you don't have it. Clomid should help strengthen O for you next go round. It varies between docs as to how many cycles they'll let you do. My doctor was only going to give me 3 cycles, but a lot of docs will do 6.


----------



## nikkie122

Hello Ladies, thought I would join in. I read all through this thread and saw so many positive results from the preseed. I think I will have to give it a try next cyle. 

Congrats to everyone that got a :bfp: How exciting! Hoping to get a positive soon!


----------



## Tumtum

Hello, 

I am new to this thread! I ordered preseed for this month and it arrived! I am nervous of introducing it to BD. I am currently taking Robitussin with Guaifenesin only, prenatal and using OPK. I am hoping preseed will help us do the trick.. my CM feels watery, but not a lot..What should be the right consistency? 

Congrats on all the BFP out there, hoping to join you soon!


----------



## mrswemyss

I have had an hsg. I had it April 30th, ( it was normal) she offered me clomid but I said I'd wait (like an idiot) but everything looked normal on HSG....
I am going to start round one of clomid as soon as I start my period, which is suppose to be Monday.... So I'm impatiently waiting for my period :(
how are you diagnosed with pcos? I know that at one time years ago,I had a small cyst on my ovary, but idk if that would affect my chances of getting pregnant


----------



## nikkie122

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsWemyss, I agree with MrsKibler - if you don't get a BFP after a few rounds of clomid, I'd ask for that test. As for PCOS, if you had it your cycles would not be regular at all. The fact that you get AF every 33 days is a good sign you don't have it. Clomid should help strengthen O for you next go round. It varies between docs as to how many cycles they'll let you do. My doctor was only going to give me 3 cycles, but a lot of docs will do 6.

I just wanted to say congrats! I read the thread all the way back and I was so excited to see that you are expecting.. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Mrs.326

mrswemyss said:


> I have had an hsg. I had it April 30th, ( it was normal) she offered me clomid but I said I'd wait (like an idiot) but everything looked normal on HSG....
> I am going to start round one of clomid as soon as I start my period, which is suppose to be Monday.... So I'm impatiently waiting for my period :(
> how are you diagnosed with pcos? I know that at one time years ago,I had a small cyst on my ovary, but idk if that would affect my chances of getting pregnant

I was diagnoased by a blood test. And cysts won't keep you from getting pregnant, but they could weaken ovulation (and if that is the case, clomid will help with that)



nikkie122 said:


> I just wanted to say congrats! I read the thread all the way back and I was so excited to see that you are expecting.. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Thank you :)


----------



## Hope1409

Hi Ladies....I am back!!!! :) It's always great to be back home no matter how fabulous a vacation is. This trip really helped me relax and not symptom spot at all. I have completely lost track of my days which is a good thing because I don't want to be counting anything this time around. All I know is af is expected to arrive around the 5th. 

How is everyone else doing? I missed you all!!! I feel so out of the loop, lol. Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

HI HOPE! Welcome back!! How was your trip?? :) 

All is well here... Sitting on pins and needles waiting for the 16th when we finally find out the gender!!


----------



## nikkie122

Mrs.326 said:


> HI HOPE! Welcome back!! How was your trip?? :)
> 
> All is well here... Sitting on pins and needles waiting for the 16th when we finally find out the gender!!

How exciting! Can't wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> HI HOPE! Welcome back!! How was your trip?? :)
> 
> All is well here... Sitting on pins and needles waiting for the 16th when we finally find out the gender!!

My trip was amazing!!! DH is so ready to move to Europe but me...not so much, lol. It was really nice to just get away from everything and escape everyday "things". The past year has been tough so I think this little getaway was much needed.

OMG how exciting....I would be on pins and needles too if i were you!!!! I cant wait to find out what your having :happydance: Don't worry the 16th will be here before you know it :hugs: We will all be here on BnB to distract you and make time fly sooner, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh my goodness! He wants to move?? Must have been a really good trip :) Glad to hear it was a nice break for you guys 

I definitely will need the distraction!! Just 2 more weeks :):)


----------



## brookymomma

hey ladies! i was hoping to join y'all. we are using preseed this month. its our first official month ttc for baby #2. after 9 months of not being able to conceive the first time, we used preseed and got pregnant with my daughter the first month! im really hoping it works that good for us again!
I WANT MY :BFP:


----------



## mrswemyss

I bought my preseed today!!! $22 later so I really hope that it works. ALSO! I have taken my first pill of my clomid just now 50 mg...

lots of prayers and fx please! also any advice would be great!


----------



## Hope1409

I am heartbroken ladies :cry: Af got me full force this morning, and two days early. I really don't understand what I'm doing wrong that we can't catch the eggie? This next round of clomid will be my last before I go in for other options. I am so scared!!! :cry:

And to top it all off, my business partner tells me yesterday that she's pregnant....first try, one time and bam!!!! I am so thrilled for them but I couldn't stop myself from coming home and crying my eyes out! She was the only person who knew about my mc and knows about my current situation so she felt bad telling me her news given she got her bfp so easy. I am so afraid I'm never going to get those two lines again :shrug:


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry Hope *huge hugs for you*. xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, hope :( so sorry to hear that. Keep your chin up! I know it's really hard to be excited for people who get pregnant when you're having such a hard time, but I'm sure it took a lot for your colleague to tell you, considering she knows your situation. Best of luck on your next round!! FX'd & lots of :babydust:


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope I'm so sorry :( it's so hard to be happy when you feel like that. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way! You will get your two lines, just have to put it in Gods hands.

How is every one doing??

Sorry I haven't been on much, I've been so busy! I've had a fabulous weekend with my DH for our 1st wedding anniversary. I ended up getting two days of positive opks (3rd and 4th), but kind of nervous because we bd'd only on 2 and 3. Going to bd tonight and hope that we catch it!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Anniversary, MrsKibler! Glad to hear you two had a great weekend :) And your timing sounds good to me! Better odds for a girl, for sure ;) GL!


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm a bit late...but Happy Anniversary MrsKibler!!! 

How you doing Mrs.326? Not long till your boy/girl appointment now is it??


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies- Yet again I've hit a painful part in my cycle. I can actually press down on my abdomen and there is a huge lump where my left ovary should be....When I sit I can feel everything shift around, and now the pain is starting to extend all the way from left side to right side. BDing is impossible and out of the question. We tried but then I had a really bad episode, almost went to ER (Ummm How EMBARASSING to walk in tell them we BD'd and now I'm in pain...to the people I work with......, but DH was great and got a bath running for me and kept pouring water over me...It finally calmed down after about an hour, but was seriously the worst pain I have ever been in. Makes me kind of worried what kind of stress that could cause if we did catch an eggie already. I had those two days of Positive OPK's, one day negative, then a couple positives again. Won't be having blood work done this month so now I'm really anxious!! And left wondering when we'll even be able to BD again....:(
Blah....Really could have used the weekend off...:( I'll be Debbie Downer....Just don't know what to think.:shrug:

Hope- When will you be Ovulating again?? Should be pretty soon in the next week no??:happydance:
Mrs. B- Will you test soon!?!?!
Hope everyone else has a Fabulous weekend!!:hugs:

Sorry about the NOVEL
Oh and thanks for the anniversary wishes!! :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww, that's awful :( *hugs* Can the docs not do anything to help?

I think I will wait till Friday to test...I'm either 7 or 8 dpo today (which will make me 13 or 14 dpo on Friday)...but I had my Day21 bloods done yesterday and I should find out the results on Tuesday. Been a bit crampy today...though it doesn't feel crampy exactly...more like something is there. No doubt my wonderful wonderful mind playing ttc tricks on me once again! lol. I've been a bit of a grump this month - we didn't really try very hard (DTD the day before my positive OPK and 2 days after it as I noticed my cervix was high and open). I think because I knew I was getting bloods done I really just wasn't in a ttc place. I'm also a little fed up with the whole ttc thing! On one hand it feels like it will never happen and on the other hand I feel like I can't believe it hasn't happened yet! lol. Wow that was a bit of a ramble...sorry!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mrs.326

So sorry to hear about that, MrsKibler! Hopefully you're feeling much better now. 

Mrs.B we find out on SATURDAY! This week is going to drag... but come Saturday I will finally know if it's a little boy or little girl :happydance:


----------



## Mrs B.

Ooo yay! That's so exciting! I think girl...but that might have something to do with the fact that it says you're predicted a girl in your signature!!! You'll have to come and let as know as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Everyone has said girl so far... some family thinks boy, but I think that's mainly because DH comes from a family of all boys (he has 2 brothers). I think girl from the ultrasound, but that could be wrong. I'm so anxious to find out. I'll definitely let you guys know as soon as I can :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Looks like I'm out this month :( my sore bbs are no longer as sore and had bit of blood in CM...and at 9/10dpo it's a bit late for IB...plus my body just loves to spot for days before AF arrives. Grr. At least I should get my Day21 results tomorrow...


----------



## Mrs.326

Sorry Mrs.B :( I hope it is IB!! One can hope, right? Also, just FYI, my bb's hurt off and on until about 10 weeks. Since then they've constantly been sore... but at first it was really inconsistent.


----------



## Mrs B.

I'd love it to be IB...but not holding out much hope. Honestly don't think it will happen naturally (if at all) for us. We will have been trying for 13 months on Thursday :( As much as I don't want anything to be wrong with my bloods, I kind of hope that there is some sort of hormone imbalance (that can be corrected!!) because then maybe we'll stand a chance at getting PG. Doc won't refer us to fertility clinic until November (18 months) either. Sorry to be such a downer! :(


----------



## Mrs.326

No worries... you're not being a downer, you have completely normal feelings. I'm sure you've probably mentioned this before, but have you tried clomid or anything that? You might also want to look into fertilaid (www.fertilaid.com). Is your DH taking zinc? These are all things that might help... at the very least it may help you feel as though you're doing _something_ to help the process along while you're waiting for a referal to the fertility specialist.


----------



## Mrs B.

Unfortunately I live in the UK...so the doc's are really reluctant to do anything...it took me 13 months to persuade him to let me have the Day21 blood test!! I think if the tests come back abnormal then I am really going to try to persuade him to give me clomid. From what I read on here it seems ladies in the US seem to be given it from around 6 months if they're not PG, but in the UK you're lucky if it's before 12-18 months. 

I've not tried fertilaid but I am on Pregnacare vitamins (and hubby is on wellman which has plenty of zinc in!) :) Fertilaid looks good, I may have to see if I can get that here...only thing is I am reluctant to stop using the vitamins I am on because they are wonderful...I haven't been ill since I started taking them over a year ago!!

Maybe I could keep taking my vitamins, but look at the extra's that are in Fertilaid...I've heard a lot about Agnus Castus...sounds like it could be good for me as I have a lot of spotting before AF.

Thanks hun :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Trying preseed for the first time tonight!!

According to my CBFM I am ovulating today... SO lets pray that the clomid did the trick!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, sorry i have been MIA. i have been checking in with my phone, but it's always such a pain to type on them. Mrs.Kibler, i am so sorry about the horrible cyst pains. hopefully they have gone away by now and your doing ok. Mrs.326, only a few days left for your ultrasound...im so excited!!!! :)

as for me, nothing new to report. i finished my 4th and last round of clomid on friday. i am cd10 today and we started dtd yesterday. i am trying not to stress but cant help but worry whats next for us if we don't get a bfp this month. i already booked my gyno apt for the end of the month but hopefully i wont need it. i have been driving myself crazy with a new thought that i cant shake...maybe you ladies can help....

what if my progesterone peaks after ovulation (as proven with the day21 tests) but then drops after the fact which doesn't allow me to implant? how do i find out if that's my problem? how do all those women know to take progesterone supplements and/or creams even before they are pregnant? i'm trying not to drive myself mad but i am so drained from this ttc business. i am coming up on 1 year since my miscarriage and looking back, i don't even know where the year went :(


----------



## Mrs B.

Hope, I've had exactly the same thought! Get my Day21 blood results today and they were taken on Friday when I had sore bbs etc (suggesting high Progesterone) and yesterday I had a bit of blood in CM, the start of my spotting before AF. AF due on Thurs/Fri...so it suggests that my progesterone levels are now low, before they should be...but they could potentially have been correct when bloods were taken! I guess I will see what the results are today. Any of you ladies had this problem? Is there a way to find out the answer??


----------



## Mrs.326

Good luck MrsWemyss

Hope & MrsB, I think that's a legitimate question that I would definitely bring up with your doctor at your next appointment. They could always prescribe it to be proactive, and it wouldn't hurt anything in the process. Maybe you could request it?


----------



## Mrs B.

Blood results are back but doc hasn't seen them yet...so all I managed to get out of the receptionist was that my Progesterone level was 34. From what the ladies on here have said the docs like to see it over 30? My concern is that my symptoms suggest that I have had higher progesterone this month than normal...so I am hoping the doc will let me repeat the test to confirm if my levels are fine or not. Don't yet know what the rest of the results were like!!


----------



## Hope1409

34 is a great number. I am not sure where you are but in the US, docs like to see it above 15 medicated and 10 un-medicated. Keep us posted once you find out the rest :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I agree. 34 is great! I remember when I had blood work done to determine if I had PCOS the nurse told me that my progesterone level was around 35 (can't remember the exact number anymore) and she said that was a great result. It meant that I definitely ovulated and could possibly have been pregnant at the time (although, I wasn't). I didn't ask what my progesterone levels were after my pregnancy was confirmed... probably would have been a good thing to ask!... but, I think 34 is great! Who knows, maybe that _is_ just IB????? Have you tested or had any other symptoms?


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Hope, I'm in the UK...docs here like to see it over 30 i believe (it's measured in different units for some reason over here), so it looks like it is still good but could be better :) I'll see if the doc makes any comments tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs B.

I really should refresh the page before replying! Unfortunately it looks like the spotting is getting worse :( I didn't really expect anything different, but it still sucks!


----------



## Mrs B.

Heard back from the docs...results all look fine. Got an appointment on Mon so the doc can discuss them with me. I'm happy the results are fine but that means doc won't do anything to help now...so we're 13 months in with no reasons why. Doc will refer at 18 months but that's not till Nov :(


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsB - I really hope they provide _some_ assistance, or at least suggestions. I'd really push for it if I were you. Also, have you looked into the fertilaid or agnus cactus anymore? If you still have to wait before medical assistance, I'd say either one of those would be great options at this point... I hate the thought of you having to wait without help :(


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Mrs.326. They don't like to do much in the UK until people have been trying 12-18 months...my particular docs will refer at 18 months. I am hoping that the doc will do another blood test next month and I'd like DH to have a SA but I doubt he will authorise that yet. If he won't do anything yet then I think I will give agnus cactus a go and see if that helps at all...I have longer cycles (around 36/37 days) and a shorter LP (around 11-13 days) plus spotting before AF so I think it may well help. I just don't want to take it if he will agree to another blood test next cycle! I guess I will see what he says on Monday :) All this waiting sucks! How are you coping with the wait until Saturday??


----------



## Mrs.326

It is literally like the worst TWW of my life! The anticipation is killing me... My dreams have been much more vivid lately and as a result I'm not sleeping all that well... I know it's just the excitement! I dreams it's a boy, then a girl, then a boy, and so on... Last nights dream was all boy! And the baby was black (DH and I are both white - so that was odd?). Makes me feel better to know that some of the ladies in my due date group are dreaming of birthing kittens, though. :haha: So, I guess my dreams aren't too strange. Just 3 MORE DAYS! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs B.

Lol, I can imagine...I just don't know how people can wait until baby is born to find out if it's a boy or girl! No way I could wait that long!

That is pretty random! I like having vivid dreams (when they're good dreams anyway) but it really doesn't help you get a good nights sleep! Ooo, I've just seen your tracker says 'mommy should feel me kick soon...' - have you felt baby move yet?? I guess with it being your 1st it may be a few more weeks yet.


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah! I didnt even see that on the ticker! Nope, nothing yet but I really hope to feel something soon. I poke around my belly at night trying to get some movement, but nothings happening... at least not that I can feel. My sister-in-law felt her first around 18 weeks, so I'm trying to be patient until then. I've officially "popped" I've had a semi bump for a few weeks (some days it was there, some days it was not?? and it was pretty much between looking pregnant and looking bloated) but now I definitely have a baby bump, so I'm hoping the movement will soon follow!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies sorry it's been a few days!! Mrs b. Have you thought about trying to go to a new doc for a second opinion? Have you asked for clomid and they said no? 

GL hope! Catch that eggie!! 
GL mrswynesse!
Mrs326 can't wait to hear your news ! I say boy!!
Had bloods done today, progesterone was 28.43 but hcg said not pregnant :( so now a very long wait for new doc appt with scan for me and SA for husband! If I get my period on time I'm going to call to see if they have any openings to get in earlier! :( big bummer though t our last round was going to be it.


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs.326 - Ooo it's so exciting! You'll have to let us know when you feel some movement!! Only Thurs and Fri left now until your appointment on Sat!!

MrsK - I've actually got a really good doc...I'm pretty sure it's a UK thing - I've heard other UK ladies on here say the same thing about referrals, testing, meds etc. The doc told me the reason he can't refer until 18 months is because he has tried referring before between 12 and 18 months and his referral got rejected, so he knows it won't go through. They're cutting funding and apparently that's one of the areas that is being hit :( I haven't asked for Clomid but as my bloods came back fine (so the on call doc says who looked at them) I very much doubt they will give me any meds. As I understand it Clomid is to help you ovulate? - my bloods are suggesting I'm ovulating fine. I think I'm probably ovulating - but probably not as well as I could be!! Mrs.326 suggested I try Agnus Cactus...if the docs won't do anymore to help before they refer me in Nov then that's what I'm gonna try - it might help stop some of the spotting before AF!

That's an awesome Progesterone result! How many dpo are you? Could it be too early for the pregnancy to be picked up? When's your scan and SA booked in for? FX you can still get you BFP this month hun!


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> Mrs326 can't wait to hear your news ! I say boy!!
> Had bloods done today, progesterone was 28.43 but hcg said not pregnant :( so now a very long wait for new doc appt with scan for me and SA for husband! If I get my period on time I'm going to call to see if they have any openings to get in earlier! :( big bummer though t our last round was going to be it.

I go back and forth so much - sometimes I think boy, sometimes girl. In just 2 DAYS I won't have to wonder anymore :) 

Has your doctor offered any opinions as to why you're ovulating but not conceiving? It's great your levels were high, though! Hopefully you get answers at your next dr. appt. How long of a wait do you have? 

(I agree with MrsB - is there anyway the test was just too early and you possibly could have caught the eggie this round??)



Mrs B. said:


> Mrs.326 - Ooo it's so exciting! You'll have to let us know when you feel some movement!! Only Thurs and Fri left now until your appointment on Sat!!
> 
> MrsK - I've actually got a really good doc...I'm pretty sure it's a UK thing - I've heard other UK ladies on here say the same thing about referrals, testing, meds etc. The doc told me the reason he can't refer until 18 months is because he has tried referring before between 12 and 18 months and his referral got rejected, so he knows it won't go through. They're cutting funding and apparently that's one of the areas that is being hit :( I haven't asked for Clomid but as my bloods came back fine (so the on call doc says who looked at them) I very much doubt they will give me any meds. As I understand it Clomid is to help you ovulate? - my bloods are suggesting I'm ovulating fine. I think I'm probably ovulating - but probably not as well as I could be!! Mrs.326 suggested I try Agnus Cactus...if the docs won't do anymore to help before they refer me in Nov then that's what I'm gonna try - it might help stop some of the spotting before AF!

I absolutely will :)

That sucks that they're cutting fudning on infertility treatments! Here's hoping something works before you hit the 18 month mark. I can't imagine and I admire your strength & determination! 

Oh! You know what else I forgot to suggest - ZINC! I had my DH start taking it about 3 months before we conceived (they say it takes 2-3 months for it to completely take effect). He had testicular cancer about 4 years ago (he's fine now), but his results after surgery were only "okay". I don't know if Zinc is what did the trick, but I'm sure it helped. It's supposed to boost the over quality and supply of the... um... stuff. You might give that a try as well!
(I'm going to have you pumped full of pills & pregnant before too long!! :haha:)


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrsb-.sorry they have such long waiting periods! that's awful! Yes I would definitely trythe cactus then, what harm could it do really. 

I am somewhere around a week dpo. I had some major funky opks last week. Hcg test can pick up with in just a day or so I believe so it's a no go. My brothers wedding is coming up at the end of the month so hopefully that will take my mind off it.

Has anyone else had an hsg? My appt with the doc is the 26th, I'm not sure if they planned to do it that day or not. do we have to put off trying this month? I would think with the stress this puts on your cervix and with the dye it's wouldn't be a goods idea. That thought makes me sad :(


----------



## MrsKibler

Oh and it's a new doc but i will be asking why she thinks that's happening. I'm interested to great ask her new insight!


----------



## Mrs.326

I know it's scary to change docs, but hopefully this one can over a fresh opinion! Wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## juleswants1

Hello everyone! Congrats to all with BFP's! I can't wait til I finally get one! I am starting clomid once AF arrives here in a day or so...I go next week for a U/S and blood work...then day 5-9 clomid then on day 10 more bloodwork. It's for the clomid challenge test. Then after that I will have the hsg. A few months ago my regular gyn did a 21 day progesterone and it was 7.7 He said I prob didn't ovulate, and referred me to a FS and he said I did ovulate"?? Very confusing. But I am hopeful because I do know the FS I am seeing is VERY good at UF at Shands, so I am praying they can help me. I am 36 and was with my ex for 10 years (never used protection) and we never conceived...now I am with the man of my dreams and we have been ACTIVELY trying since December with no luck. I used preseed for the first time last month and loved it! I am a little nervous about the clomid, but I am also very excited about it too. I am praying I fall preggo becuase I feel my clock is majorly ticking!!!! Has anyone had the clomid challenge test????


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs.326 - I think they're cutting funding on a lot of things...though it is a bit of a postcode lottery...some areas will be referred at 12 months, others perhaps 24 months. So I guess it's not too bad...I can't do anything about it anyway (apart from keep going back to the docs until he get's fed up and refers me!!!), it's just one of those things :) 

I so hope something happens before the 18 month mark! I really don't want to get referred...I have enough health issues to deal with without having to start taking fertility meds too! I've got the hubby on Wellmans vitamins which have...15mg of zinc (apparently 150% rda?). Is that a good amount for improving fertility? He has only been on them a couple of months so it may take a bit longer before they really help. Sorry to hear your DH has had testicular cancer, that must have been awful :( Glad he's doing fine now though :)

Lol, feel free to pump me with whatever pills you can think of! Really want to see that bfp!!!

MrsK - I know, I'm so impatient as well! I'm not sure how I've made it to 13 months ttc without going completely crazy!!

Surely the HCG test can only pick up after implantation has occurred? If you're only about a week dpo then implantation may not have occurred yet so it wouldn't be picked up on the blood test. I don't think you're out of the running just yet! 

What is a hsg? Is that the dye test to check for blocked tubes I keep hearing about? Just make sure you do a PG test before to be absolutely certain you're not PG before they do the test. IDK, I'm sure I've seen a post on here where they said that you may be more likely to conceive after...something to do with clearing the tubes?? I would say if you have a good few days between the test and ovulation then that should be plenty of time for the dye to all disappear and your cervix to de-stress :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Jules, welcome :) Good luck with your Clomid Challenge test, let us know how you get on! :)


----------



## juleswants1

Hi Mrs B! I will definitly let you know. I just hope when I have the HSG they don't find blocked tubes because he said then the only option is IVF and I cannot afford that. AF should be here tomorrow or Sat, but I really hope she stays away and I get my BFP and I don't have to go through all these tests. It's no fun :nope:


----------



## Mrs B.

I'd say it's unlikely you will have blocked tubes - I would imagine only a small percentage of women suffer from that problem so I wouldn't worry about that until you have the tests done (though it's great your doc is testing you so it will put your mind at rest!)...I'm pretty sure I had heard others on this forum say that the test itself can help to clear the tubes and poss help you get a bfp sooner :) FX your HSG comes back all clear!! I know you said you didn't use protection with your ex for 10 years and didn't conceive...that doesn't mean there's anything up with you, he could have had a low sperm count/mobility etc. FX you get your bfp soon with your dream fella :) :)


----------



## juleswants1

Mrs B. said:


> I'd say it's unlikely you will have blocked tubes - I would imagine only a small percentage of women suffer from that problem so I wouldn't worry about that until you have the tests done (though it's great your doc is testing you so it will put your mind at rest!)...I'm pretty sure I had heard others on this forum say that the test itself can help to clear the tubes and poss help you get a bfp sooner :) FX your HSG comes back all clear!! I know you said you didn't use protection with your ex for 10 years and didn't conceive...that doesn't mean there's anything up with you, he could have had a low sperm count/mobility etc. FX you get your bfp soon with your dream fella :) :)

Yeah, I hope so too. About the ex....he never wanted kids from the get go, so he always called it "pulling and praying" lol. It's just frustrating to be actively trying with someone who wants children and haven't been successful. My new man is going to have a sperm count probably within the next 2 weeks, so I am hoping we can rule him out. I just worry because of my age that my eggies aren't very good.


----------



## Mrs.326

Welcome, Jules & Best of luck!!


----------



## juleswants1

Mrs.326 said:


> Welcome, Jules & Best of luck!!

Thanks Mrs 326. I hope you have a healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey girls!! Just wanted to give an update... it's a........... 


https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/BABYBOY_1.jpg

*BOY!!! *:) DH and are are both so excited :) 

Here's another one... 3D shot w/ his hands in face (as always...)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/BABYBOY_7.jpg


----------



## JTACK

OMG, I love pre-seed. Hubby and I use it even when we aren't fertile...:thumbup:


----------



## Hope1409

Awwwwww that is awesome Mrs.326!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! Now you can start painting the nursery :)


----------



## Mrs B.

YAY Mrs.326!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks girls!! I've already started ordering monogrammed onesies! :)


----------



## MrsKibler

So beautiful! How exciting!!!!!!!!! Yayy!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank you :) I get to see him again in 3 weeks at my anatomy scan!! Can't wait :) I just love looking at all the pictures. Girls, if you have a chance when you get pregnant, defintely splurge on the private scan. I got 25 images on a disc from our ultrasound and 2 video clips. It was $80, but so worth it! I can't wait to go back at 32 weeks to get a better view of his sweet little face :)


----------



## Mrs B.

That's so exciting, I bet the onesies will be so cute! You'll have to post a pic when they arrive! That's awesome you got so many pictures too! 

I had my docs appointment this morning. Docs confirmed that they won't do anything now until November (18 months) but they have agreed DH can have a SA done which is good. At least we can rule that out as a problem. I have decided to give the Soy Isoflavones a go, I don't feel like I have anything to lose - I have 6 months to wait before the referral anyway!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mrswemyss

ugh... I had a dream last night I started. HOw depressing, in my dreams I can not even get BFP :( Tomorrow will be 8dpo and I am tempted to test....


----------



## Hope1409

i think i am 2dpo today. i have been having tender nipples since the day i ovulated but i am not reading too much into it. clomid made me swear up and down i was preggo the first month taking it so i will not do that to myself again. although i do feel very positive about this month, but a part of me is still trying to stay grounded. i really hope we got it this time :/


----------



## Mrs.326

Best of luck to you both!! I'm sending lots and lots of positive baby vibes your way :)

MrsWemyss - I know it's really tempting to test, but it's still early and there's no sense in getting your hopes down now if it's negative. I tested at 10dpo and BFN, 11dpo was a BFP, so obviously just one day could make all the difference. Keeping my FX'd for you!


----------



## MrsKibler

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the both of you!! 

I tested again yesterday just in case and BFN. I'm not suprised....Blah. I have my appt with my new DOC on Tuesday! I'm soooo excited to see whats going to happen. We've got no clomid this month. At least next week will be a big week to take my mind off of everything! I have an interview at a new really big hospital Monday morning. Tuesday to the Doc's and next weekend is my brothers wedding. We shall see how it goes!

Hope everyone's head stays up! And your days of waiting go by fast!! :)


----------



## Kzee

Hello all! Sorry I've been MIA, been trying to get some answers about mine and OH's fertility. I've not had chance to read through all of your updates so sorry, but I'm planning on catching up on all of your news asap!

Turns out unfortunately that there are some issues with both of us it seems :(.

His sperm Analysis came back as low on all counts (13million count and low motility) and I had my bloods done recently and they came back Ok-ish but I had low progesterone on the day 21 test (27.7) and it needs to be above 30 to confirm ovulation - UK measurements. So it would appear that i'm experiencing weak ovulation, whatever that means?! Anyone have any advice or info on this?

I'm so gutted but still hopeful. I'm going to have my 21 day done again next week to see if it was just an off month, but i highly doubt that! 

I've been using internet cheapy OPK this time and seemed to get an almost positive this morning. BD'd last night and will tonight hopefully but I can't help buty think it's a lost cause at this point. What do you guys think? Also, when (if) I get a clear positive when are you supposed to OV, assuming that I do!? 

Thanks so much in advance, I love this forum and you girls are all so kind and helpful xx


----------



## Kzee

Hi again, sorry! Here's my OPK from this morning... any ideas? You think this means I am ovulating ok and it should turn positive later today? Sorry to be a pain! Any help gratefully received x
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs B.

Kzee, that looks really really close but not quite there - I would test this evening as you may find it is positive. Just bear in mind that the OPK's only confirm an LH surge which triggers Ovulation - they don't confirm Ovulation actually occurs after this (though from what you have said, and your regular cycles, I would say it is likely you are ovulating...though perhaps a not a strong ovulation. This is what I think it happening to me). Anyway, you're certainly near ovulation so have fun!! :) xx


----------



## Kzee

Hi Mrs. B, Thanks so much for that! 

Why do you think you're having 'weak' ovulation? Also, what does it even mean? do you know what causes a weak ovulation? I guess the cure in fertility drugs such as clomid, but I doubt we'll be prescribed that yet. I just want to get going! 

I feel like I've got no chance of ever getting a BFP with weak sperm AND ovulation. 

Thanks again for your lovely reply x


----------



## Hope1409

Hi Kzee. My situation is similar to yours. I never thought I had an issue with ovulation because I always got my smiley face on my digital opk's and especially since I fell pregnant last summer (ended in m/c). We tried again after the m/c for 4 months until I went in for my annual and insisted on tests. He ran thyroid tests (came back normal) and day 21 test and my level was a 5. In the US, 5 indicates ovulation but docs like to see it above 10 unmedicated and above 15 medicated. He said my ovulation was weak and gave me clomid. 

I have taken 50mg clomid the last 4 months and it has helped me ovulate each month, but just haven't caught the eggie. I find out next week if the 4th round gave me my bfp or not.


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler - yay for your appointment on Tuesday!! Keep us posted! Best of luck :)

Kzee - that looks pretty close. I would start DTD now (every other day) and DTD once a day when you finally get a strong positive. Hopefully that will give you a better shot. If you're not on clomid now, I would recommend some of the supplements I've mentioned before (fertilaid for you, zinc for your hubby). 

Hope - My fingers are still super crossed for you! Come on BFP!


----------



## Kzee

Hi hope1409, thanks for your info, does indeed sound similar! It's good that you were prescribed clomid. I'm going to ask my doc for it next week! Have a feeling he won't prescribe it but I'll beg! We've been trying for ages now so maybe he will. 

You've definitely put my mind at rest a little! Sorry about your mc, must have been so hard. Good look this cycle, I have everything crossed for you and us all who want it so bad! Xxx


----------



## Kzee

Mrs.326 said:


> MrsKibler - yay for your appointment on Tuesday!! Keep us posted! Best of luck :)
> 
> Kzee - that looks pretty close. I would start DTD now (every other day) and DTD once a day when you finally get a strong positive. Hopefully that will give you a better shot. If you're not on clomid now, I would recommend some of the supplements I've mentioned before (fertilaid for you, zinc for your hubby).
> 
> Hope - My fingers are still super crossed for you! Come on BFP!



Aw you're so kind! Thank you so much.

I've not been prescribed any clomid as yet, I'm seeing the doc next week so hopefully the low progesterone will be a good enough reason to prescribe it, fingers crossed! I don't see the point in waiting seeing as its already been what seems like forever!

Got the vits on order too. Thank you for all your help x


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Kzee,

I think I have weak ovulation partly because ladies on here who have lower (but still ok) Progesterone numbers have been told similar things by their doc (as Hope said) and partly because I'm now onto month 14 and not PG yet! 

How long have you been ttc? Have you been referred to a fertility specialist or are you still with your GP? My GP said that (in the UK) it is only fertility specialists that can prescribe Clomid...but this may be different depending upon where you live?

This is why I am trying Soy Isoflavones this month as they are supposed to be the natural Clomid...it really seems to help some women, some women find it doesn't do much apart from maybe make O a little stronger, and the rest find it makes things worse. I figure the docs won't do anything for me now until November so what have I got to lose in giving it a go!! You just take it the same way as Clomid - for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle.

GL with your docs appointment next week! xx


----------



## Amazeballs

I used preseed for the first time this last month and I just found out today that I am pregnant!!! That stuff seriously works! Love it!

Goodluck, hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Kzee

Mrs B. said:


> Hi Kzee,
> 
> I think I have weak ovulation partly because ladies on here who have lower (but still ok) Progesterone numbers have been told similar things by their doc (as Hope said) and partly because I'm now onto month 14 and not PG yet!
> 
> How long have you been ttc? Have you been referred to a fertility specialist or are you still with your GP? My GP said that (in the UK) it is only fertility specialists that can prescribe Clomid...but this may be different depending upon where you live?
> 
> This is why I am trying Soy Isoflavones this month as they are supposed to be the natural Clomid...it really seems to help some women, some women find it doesn't do much apart from maybe make O a little stronger, and the rest find it makes things worse. I figure the docs won't do anything for me now until November so what have I got to lose in giving it a go!! You just take it the same way as Clomid - for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle.
> 
> GL with your docs appointment next week! xx

Thank you so much! God, it's hard isn't it this TTC malarky! 

Well, me and my OH have been together for 10 years, I came off the pill after 2 years together, purely because I was lazy and haven't used any contraception for 8 years. We've been officially TTC for 8 months, which doesn't sound long but my GP put us down as trying for 2 years due to NTNP for such a long time. I always suspected something was wrong but hoped it was just that we'd just not caught the egg :( So now we find I have low progesterone and he has low sperm count/motility. Does your OH have any issues?

I'm still with my GP and have my appointment with him on Tuesday and then retake my bloods on day 21 again on the Thursday. I'm just wondering if a weak OV suggests PCOS? I may be being paranoid about it but I just don't understand what would be causing weak OV? I did another couple of OPK yesterday and this morning after getting an almost positive and it's now lighter than on Wednesday!? I would have thought (hoped) it would have gotten stonger but I guess it makes sense seeing as it appears to be weak. Arrgghhh! Too much to think about! 

I'm going to try Soy Isoflavones like you, as you said i guess there's nothing to lose! I'll speak to my GP about the possibilty of clomid but not holding out much hope.

Good luck Mrs B, you deserve your BFP and i'm sure it's on it's way! x


----------



## Kzee

Amazeballs said:


> I used preseed for the first time this last month and I just found out today that I am pregnant!!! That stuff seriously works! Love it!
> 
> Goodluck, hope you get your BFP!!!

Congratulations! Amazing news! I haven't been so lucky yet, but that's down to some underlying issues it would seem. H&H 9 months love!


----------



## Kzee

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey girls!! Just wanted to give an update... it's a...........
> 
> 
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/BABYBOY_1.jpg
> 
> *BOY!!! *:) DH and are are both so excited :)
> 
> Here's another one... 3D shot w/ his hands in face (as always...)
> 
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/BABYBOY_7.jpg

I've only just seen this!!! WOW! Congratulations, that's so lovely xxx


----------



## Mrs B.

Kzee said:


> Thank you so much! God, it's hard isn't it this TTC malarky!
> 
> Well, me and my OH have been together for 10 years, I came off the pill after 2 years together, purely because I was lazy and haven't used any contraception for 8 years. We've been officially TTC for 8 months, which doesn't sound long but my GP put us down as trying for 2 years due to NTNP for such a long time. I always suspected something was wrong but hoped it was just that we'd just not caught the egg :( So now we find I have low progesterone and he has low sperm count/motility. Does your OH have any issues?
> 
> I'm still with my GP and have my appointment with him on Tuesday and then retake my bloods on day 21 again on the Thursday. I'm just wondering if a weak OV suggests PCOS? I may be being paranoid about it but I just don't understand what would be causing weak OV? I did another couple of OPK yesterday and this morning after getting an almost positive and it's now lighter than on Wednesday!? I would have thought (hoped) it would have gotten stonger but I guess it makes sense seeing as it appears to be weak. Arrgghhh! Too much to think about!
> 
> I'm going to try Soy Isoflavones like you, as you said i guess there's nothing to lose! I'll speak to my GP about the possibilty of clomid but not holding out much hope.
> 
> Good luck Mrs B, you deserve your BFP and i'm sure it's on it's way! x

Yeah, really hard - I didn't expect it to be this hard! Wow, you've been trying a long time then :( It may be an idea for your GP to run bloods again. Some women have months with no or weaker ovulation for many reasons. It'd be helpful to know if this is a rare occurrence or if you normally have weak ovulation. I don't really know much about PCOS, but there are a lot of ladies on here who have it. I believe with PCOS you tend to not ovulate...and I guess if you do ovulate it would probably be quite weak. Definitely mention it to your docs. I think they really need to be referring you soon to a specialist who can carry out all the necessary tests.

My OH hasn't yet been tested - he's hopefully going to have a SA in the next few months. *eeek!*

Regarding the OPK's it could just be that you have a really short surge...or it could be that your body geared up to ovulate but didn't and will try again soon...keep testing with the OPK's. Are you close to your normal ovulation day? Do you temp? I didn't get on with it very well but a lot of the ladies on here do because it's the only way (without having a blood test) to confirm you have ovulated - you should see a spike in temperature after ovulation. 

I'd give Soy Isoflavones a go, but I would let your doc carry out all the tests he/she is willing to first to make sure that it doesn't influence them. Plus, as there is a possibility that they won't work for you and could give you a longer cycle you don't want to take them when you're getting tested for things. I figure even if they do give me a longer cycle (which I hope they don't!!!!) I have 6 months to wait until referral...plus then a few months for an appointment. There are some great success stories with Soy though...as there are with other things such as Preseed.

I always feel like I need to do something new each cycle to feel like I stand a chance!

Thanks KZee, FX you get yours soon too, then we can be bump buddies :D xx


----------



## Mrs B.

Wow, congratulations Amazeballs!! H&H 9 months to you!! xx


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, how is everyone? It's been a while since I posted here. Mrs.Kibler, let us know how your docs appointment goes today. Good luck!

Afm, been having af cramping since yesterday. Today I am 10dpo and I'm not feeling very hopeful anymore. Up until a few days ago, I had irritability, sore bbs, gassy....and now I have nothing besides the af cramps and lower back ache. I know it could be Implantation cramps but I doubt it. I will test Thursday morning before heading to my doctors appointment. I seriously cannot believe it's been 1 year since I fell pregnant. I really didn't think it would take this long to get pregnant again after the mc. Today is one of those days :cry:


----------



## mah0113

this may be a dumb question but...what is preseed?


----------



## Hope1409

mah0113 said:


> this may be a dumb question but...what is preseed?

Preeseed is a sperm friendly lubricant. It's said that most lubes kill sperm, but Preeseed is sperm friendly and mimics cm to help the swimmers survive :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Ladies! I had a very quick minute to tell you about my Dr appt. It went alright, the doctor was appalled nobody had done an ultrasound or any other work up before giving me clomid. I'll have an ultrasound tomorrow and the HSG Monday or Tuesday...they were having scheduling issues so I'm not sure they will be able to do it, so I hope I don't have to wait till next month because it needs to be done in between cd 5-10 only. We don't get to try this month if I have the HSG, but she said if we end up preg it wouldn't be a bad thing :). Hubby will also have an SA done. After all these results are back, she wants to put me on Letrozole CD 3-7. She said its similar to Clomid but works in a different way- and hopefully won't have as many side effects and cyst issues. She wants me to call her anytime I Have cyst pain like I've been having and head in for another ultrasound....if we don't fall pregnant in couple months she wants to refer us to a UW doctor. Hopefully we don't have to go down that road because that sounds pretty expensive. Hope every one is doing well, I don't have the time to catch up on the last posts but hopefully will tonight. 

Hope I did see your post on this page- Keep your head up- you are still in the game my dear. I'm sorry your year is coming up, it must be hard and I can't imagine what thats like. I'll be praying for ya!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope - Hugs to you :hugs: I can't imagine the emotions you must be feeling right now. And don't count yourself out just yet... the _only_ symptoms I had before my BFP were a super sense of smell and AF like cramps


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler - I just read your post. Sounds like your new doctor is WONDERFUL!!! :) I sincerely hope the new treatments work! :)


----------



## mah0113

Hope1409 said:


> mah0113 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a dumb question but...what is preseed?
> 
> Preeseed is a sperm friendly lubricant. It's said that most lubes kill sperm, but Preeseed is sperm friendly and mimics cm to help the swimmers survive :thumbup:Click to expand...

:-o


i never knew that!!! will be buying this for july!!


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.Kibler that is so great that your new doctor is amazing! As for me, this week has been very odd. So Mon and Tues I had the lower backache and af like cramps which I swore she would show her face any day. Then today I have mild backache on and off and also a dull ache on my lower right side/ovary. I am not sure if it's a cyst or maybe implantation? 

I tested with a cheapie this morning and bfn. I am going to test with a frer tomorrow before going to my docs appointment. I think by tomorrow I should be 11dpo if I got my smiley face on the 16th...right?

What are your thoughts on my symptoms ladies? And I will keep you all posted after my appointment. I am so nervous!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope - let us know when you test this morning FX'd & :dust:


----------



## Hope1409

BFN this morning :( off to go see my doc in a few hours. I still have the dull ache on my right side so I am thinking it might be a cyst? Not sure as I have never had one to know what the symptoms are.


----------



## Mrs.326

Let us know how your doctors appointment goes this afternoon. I really hope they have some answers for you! Keep your chin up, you're not necessarily out yet!


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs Kibler, great news about your new doctor! FX you'll get your bfp really soon!!

Sorry about the bfn Hope *hugs*. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Hope1409

Ok so to make a long story short, next step is for DH to get a sperm analysis even though the doc doesn't think he needs it. He just wants to "cover all basis". And for me, I have to do an HSG which I am freaking out about because I heard it's really painful :nope: my doc does feel confident that I may fall pregnant after the HSG because most women do since the tubes are "flushed". 

I also told him my concerns about my progesterone not being high enough to implant and he said after we get results back from HSG and if we continue with a few more rounds of clomid, he will also give me progesterone to take alongside it. For the moment though I am having no af cramps, just the dull ache on the right side which I told him about and he wasn't concerned. Maybe by some crazy miracle I implanted late and I am already pregnant but I highly doubt. Ugh so much info to take in I am so overwhelmed!


----------



## mrswemyss

I had an hsg april 30th... I am on my second cycle. It is painful but not intolerable, I did take some med before I went though... everything was normal for me. 
I go to dr soon, but i give up trying. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Kzee

Mrs Kibler, everything sounds good and great that they seem to be moving quickly and seem to be pretty helpful

Hope1409, it does all seem really overwhelming, I feel like that too! So much to think/WORRY about! At least things are moving in the right direction. The quicker you have these procedures the closer you&#8217;re getting to your BFP. 

Mrs.B, how are you getting on? 

I had my follow up app with my doctor (GP) about my blood results which was ok, I guess? Although I asked him about what he thinks is going on and why my progesterone might have been slightly low and am I ovulating and he said 'you're definitely ovulating because you have regular periods'! But this is mental, because even I know that that's not the case and you can have periods and not ovulate. Something makes me suspicious that he's fobbing me off a lot of the time. But the good thing is that he referred us to a Fertility specialist, thank god! REALLY feel like I need to talk to someone who specialises in this stuff. We managed to get an appointment for early August, which is pretty quick for the NHS in the UK! Also, we're going on holiday in July so I&#8217;m going to try and not worry about any of it and relax and deal with it when I'm back! I say that, but I know I&#8217;m lying to myself. 

After the Doc appointment I had my 21 day blood test repeated also, see if there's any changes. I doubt it'll be better than last time, probably worse so I&#8217;m scared to ring them and find out until next week. I'm about 8dpo (ovulation, yeah right!) and have no symptoms whatsoever, surprise! But to be honest because of finding out with both have issues, it's made me less hopeful each month so I&#8217;m expecting AF as normal. I know I&#8217;ll still be gutted when it comes though.

Anyway, speak soon guys. Praying that one of us gets our BFP sooooooooooooooooooooooooooon! Think we all deserve it!

P.S, sorry if you've already discussed this and I&#8217;ve missed it, but who's had a reading done? I caved and have one from eBay. She said in and around this Aug I should conceive. I don't believe any of that crap BUT when it comes to TTC I&#8217;ll believe everything and anything if it's something I want to hear!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope - it sounds like your doctor has a good plan for you. Hopefully they'll give you some sort of pain medication before the HSG. Praying all works out for you in the end!

Kzee - I had a few readings. Started feeling hopeless and turned to them for reassurance. I was told I would get my BFP in April (got it in March), and was also told by 3 psychics I would have a baby girl (and we're having a boy!). So, while I don't believe they're accurate, they did give me hope and gave me something to look forward to.


----------



## Mrs B.

Kzee - I'm doing ok thanks. Waiting to O at the moment. I took Soy CD5-9 and currently on CD17. Hoping to O soon but no signs yet (normally O CD22-25). That's great news you have been referred to a fertility specialist! Even better that you got in so soon!!

*hugs* Hope. GL with the HSG and DH SA.


----------



## juleswants1

Hope1409 said:


> Ok so to make a long story short, next step is for DH to get a sperm analysis even though the doc doesn't think he needs it. He just wants to "cover all basis". And for me, I have to do an HSG which I am freaking out about because I heard it's really painful :nope: my doc does feel confident that I may fall pregnant after the HSG because most women do since the tubes are "flushed".
> 
> I also told him my concerns about my progesterone not being high enough to implant and he said after we get results back from HSG and if we continue with a few more rounds of clomid, he will also give me progesterone to take alongside it. For the moment though I am having no af cramps, just the dull ache on the right side which I told him about and he wasn't concerned. Maybe by some crazy miracle I implanted late and I am already pregnant but I highly doubt. Ugh so much info to take in I am so overwhelmed!


Hi Hope! I had the hsg last week and for me personally it was extremely painful. Although the pain for me only lasted about 30 seconds it felt like 5 minutes. They found my left tube to be blocked and I have heard that when there is a blockage it is a lot more painful. My Dr pretty much said not to worry about it because he thinks my uterus was in a spasm, which can make it look like there is blockage. He was able to give a good flush to my right side, so I am hoping that helps. I would suggest taking some pain medication/ibuprophen about and hour and a half prior to. I have heard lots of women who have had it didn't experience any pain at all, so it is different for everyone. Don't stress!!! I wish you lots of luck and hope everything comes out ok! It is a great diagnostic test to have!!!! Maybe you are preggo now and won't even have to have it done :)


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks for the info Jules! I just got off the phone with radiology and they booked me for Monday which puts me at cd9. I really hope it's not too painful for me, but I have to keep telling myself, either way it needs to get done so I need to tough up, lol. I have heard many women fall pregnant after the procedure because the tubes have been flushed, even my soc said that was the case....hopefully that happens for us as well :)

How is everyone else doing? Af came yesterday for me with a vengeance! Ohh I can't wait to send her off to a far away land for 9 months!!!!


----------



## meghann20

hi ladiess !!!

i am 22 yrs old and have been trying to conceive for a few months with no luck. i was on loestrin 24fe for about 5 years and have recently went off. my periods have been all out of whack so its hard to tell when and if I'm ovulating. however my last period was 5/21/2012.. still not period, yesterday i have ewcm with a strand of brownish color in it and lots of ewcm and diarrhea. still no period, no signs of it either. i took several urine tests and still nothing !! for the past 3-4 days i have had shooting pains in my lower stomach and very cramp but not like regular mentrual cramps, even pains down my leg. wouldn't i have gotten a BFP already if i were pregnant ?:wacko: help !! loll


:dust: to you all!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Ladies!!
Kzee- Have you tested yet??!! Whats the news???

Hope- How did your HSG go?? I'm interested to hear!? I had mine today :( Are you going to keep trying this month? Did your Dr. Mention if it was okay to do so? 

Megann- How were your periods before BC? After I went off the pill the longer and longer my cycles were. (I have pcos so I wasn't ovulationg- they went up to 9 weeks) You may just have irregular cycles, which makes it hard to figure out when your ovulating. I have tried using OPKS? I've found they help so much!

Last Thursday I had my U/S. Confirmed I have PCOS. I have several cysts on each ovary, and one that is somewhat echoic, and could possibly have a retracting clot. I'm not really sure what that means though. Dr said she wouldnt give me any ovulation inducing drugs until Cysts are gone. The cyst aren't bothering me now, and I can't feel them ( only while BD'ing), so it makes me wonder what they were like 3 weeks ago when I was in so much pain. So I have another U/S in 6 weeks to see if they have dissolved. 
I had my HSG today and it was HORRIBLE. I guess my uterus is tilted so he had a hard time getting the catheter in. It was 25 minutes of him prodding around trying to get it in, it was horrible- then when they pushed the dye through it went to excruciating. I wonder why it hurts some people and not others. But I will definitely not let anyone do that to me again. So glad I had DH with me to drive me home. Called in to work, and have been relaxing all day. Pain isn't' so bad now but pretty sore. They called said everything looks good, and there were no blockages- Thankfully. So here is to this next month and waiting for an ultrasound. It will be interesting to see how this next cycle goes with out medicine.

Sorry for another book!
:)


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler i am so sorry to hear your HSG hurt so bad....reading it actually freaked me out to be honest, lol. I have mine coming up on Monday and I am a nervous wreck! I think it's the whole "catheter" inserting that's freaking me out more than the "pain" of the actual dye. Did you see the size of the catheter? Is it fairly thin? I am really hoping all goes smooth because I don't handle "probing" too well. At least you know there is no blockage for you which is great news! I asked my doc if it was safe to try this month after the hsg and he said it was recommended because most women fall pregnant after an hsg because the "tubes are flushed" and the egg travel is easier....so since mine is on cd9, I am going to probably try and recover for a few days and start bding cd12. This cycle will be a natural one for me too without clomid. If i don't get a bfp this month, my doc is going to give me a few more rounds of clomid with added progesterone. I really feel the progesterone is my problem and why I am not implanting. *sigh* too much to handle!


----------



## Kzee

Hello all!

I hope everyone is well, despite the PCOS's, HSG's and more importantly the bloody BFN's!

MrsKibler, the HSG sounded pretty horrific, but brilliant news that there were no blockages! I know I'm probably repeating myself but at least going through these things are all steps in the right direction.

Hope, I guess you just have to go into it thinking that this is just something you are willing to do to get that BFP. Easier said than done, I know... Let us know how you get on.

Well, my only update is that I repeated my 21 day progesterone blood test and it was slightly higher than before, but not quite high enough. I went from 27.7 to 28.5 (UK measurements) and it needs to be above 30 to confirm O so I just don't know what the hell that means to be honest! I'm due AF tomorrow, it would literally be a miracle/dream come true if I were to get a BFP this month! I have no kind of symptoms whatsoever and kind of know, like ALL months, things just aren't in the right place (yet) to successfully conceive, but there's always a tiny bit of hope. I don't tend to POAS as they're too expensive and heart breaking. I usually just wait it out. I know when the witch is coming, usually the night before I get a gurgling in my stomach, so we'll see if I get that tonight, hey ho.

Just wondering, to those who have been diagnosed with PCOS, what were your symptoms? I'm wondering if I have it also, which may explain the low progesterone, and sorry, but I'm a little hairy! But I don't ever have pains etc and have always had regular periods...? 

Just a lot more hanging around waiting to do before we, fingers crossed get some answers and hopefully words of encouragement, from our appointment with our fertility specialist in a month. It's not the worst month to wait as I have a wedding to go to, then going to see Bruce Springsteen (my other love!) then on holiday for 12 days in Spain. So assuming I will not be pregnant during these weeks, at least I won't be bored.

A BFP is coming to one of us soon, IT WILL! Hope to hear from you soon xxx


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope- I thought your HSG was going to be this Monday....i would have toned it down until after yours so I wouldn't freak you out. I would definitely suggest taking Advil or whatever you usually take prior to the test. I hadn't taken anything and wished I had. I also think it was more painful because of the cysts...everything is SO tender. I didn't get a huge look at the catheter but from a quick glance it looked relatively small. Defiantly not like urinary catheters. My uterus was also tipped so it wasn't easy for him to get a good angle. These are a lot of issues you most likely don't have. So try not to stress my dear.

Kzee- My symptoms for pcos were the constant cysts and Pain I was having from them, the irregular periods- any where from 4-9 weeks apart, and never consistent. Then had the blood work to confirm. I'm not overweight, I have a lot of peach fuzz hair everywhere but not the manly stubble some people get....If you think you might have pcos you should ask your dr to check via blood work and see if its a possibility. If you do your FSH and LH have a 3-1 ratio (or close to).


----------



## Hope1409

No worries on toning it down Mrs.Kibler i am glad you gave it to me straight. My appointment is this coming monday and i m definitly going to take 4 advils before my appointment. I just need to suck it up and do what i gotta do. Its really not the cramping pain i am worried about...its more thr insertion of the catheter into the cervix. I really hope i dont feel that!
In regards to the pcos, i dont have it so i wouldnt be much help. I have also always been a little "hairy" too but i dont know if you can use that alone to say you have pcos.


----------



## Kzee

MrsKibler said:


> Hope- I thought your HSG was going to be this Monday....i would have toned it down until after yours so I wouldn't freak you out. I would definitely suggest taking Advil or whatever you usually take prior to the test. I hadn't taken anything and wished I had. I also think it was more painful because of the cysts...everything is SO tender. I didn't get a huge look at the catheter but from a quick glance it looked relatively small. Defiantly not like urinary catheters. My uterus was also tipped so it wasn't easy for him to get a good angle. These are a lot of issues you most likely don't have. So try not to stress my dear.
> 
> Kzee- My symptoms for pcos were the constant cysts and Pain I was having from them, the irregular periods- any where from 4-9 weeks apart, and never consistent. Then had the blood work to confirm. I'm not overweight, I have a lot of peach fuzz hair everywhere but not the manly stubble some people get....If you think you might have pcos you should ask your dr to check via blood work and see if its a possibility. If you do your FSH and LH have a 3-1 ratio (or close to).

Hi lovely! Yes, I had all of the tests and they all came back "acceptable" except for the progesterone. I'm not sure about the measurements as they tend to be different to the US but on day 2 of my cycle (follicular) my serum LH level was 6.0 u/L and serum FSH level was 8.1 u/L. Any ideas what the hell this means? I didn't ask my dr as I was too preoccupied with my prog/Ovulation questions and would prefer talking to the specialist! Speak soon x


----------



## Kzee

Hope1409 said:


> No worries on toning it down Mrs.Kibler i am glad you gave it to me straight. My appointment is this coming monday and i m definitly going to take 4 advils before my appointment. I just need to suck it up and do what i gotta do. Its really not the cramping pain i am worried about...its more thr insertion of the catheter into the cervix. I really hope i dont feel that!
> In regards to the pcos, i dont have it so i wouldnt be much help. I have also always been a little "hairy" too but i dont know if you can use that alone to say you have pcos.

Silly as it may sound... I actually suspect that my "hairiness" is my own fault! I remember getting extra hair when I was young I was really paranoid about it and removed it whenever I could, and I really think it seems to have grown back thicker and darker in those areas where I didn't leave it alone. The only thing that really bothers me is facial hair. It seems to have developed over the past 2 years, it's not really bad or dark or noticeable but I notice it! D'you know what I mean? Hmmmm, hopefully it's just normal though! I catch myself comparing myself to other girls, tut!

God I know how to embarrass myself don't I?!! Oh god! Ha


----------



## juleswants1

MrsKibler said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> Kzee- Have you tested yet??!! Whats the news???
> 
> Hope- How did your HSG go?? I'm interested to hear!? I had mine today :( Are you going to keep trying this month? Did your Dr. Mention if it was okay to do so?
> 
> Megann- How were your periods before BC? After I went off the pill the longer and longer my cycles were. (I have pcos so I wasn't ovulationg- they went up to 9 weeks) You may just have irregular cycles, which makes it hard to figure out when your ovulating. I have tried using OPKS? I've found they help so much!
> 
> Last Thursday I had my U/S. Confirmed I have PCOS. I have several cysts on each ovary, and one that is somewhat echoic, and could possibly have a retracting clot. I'm not really sure what that means though. Dr said she wouldnt give me any ovulation inducing drugs until Cysts are gone. The cyst aren't bothering me now, and I can't feel them ( only while BD'ing), so it makes me wonder what they were like 3 weeks ago when I was in so much pain. So I have another U/S in 6 weeks to see if they have dissolved.
> I had my HSG today and it was HORRIBLE. I guess my uterus is tilted so he had a hard time getting the catheter in. It was 25 minutes of him prodding around trying to get it in, it was horrible- then when they pushed the dye through it went to excruciating. I wonder why it hurts some people and not others. But I will definitely not let anyone do that to me again. So glad I had DH with me to drive me home. Called in to work, and have been relaxing all day. Pain isn't' so bad now but pretty sore. They called said everything looks good, and there were no blockages- Thankfully. So here is to this next month and waiting for an ultrasound. It will be interesting to see how this next cycle goes with out medicine.
> 
> Sorry for another book!
> :)

Hi Mrskibler~ I feel your pain. I know exactly what you are saying about how horrible it was....I thought I was going to die lol...It's great news that everything looks good!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Who better to turn to than to you ladies. :cry: I just got home from my cousins bday gathering and guess what announcement she made....yup, she's pregnant!!!! I was hugging her crying because I was so excited for her, but in reality those tears were more of a "here you go again getting slapped in the face!" I really don't know how much more of this I can handle. I had such a hard time keeping it together the whole time I was there and now I'm just a mess :cry: how on earth can I be strong and positive while everyone is getting pregnant with such ease and I'm here struggling, taking Meds, having HSG's and the future still unknown. 

Sorry for the vent ladies but you guys are my only form of support right now other than my dh. My sister thinks I'm crazy and that my turn will come but it's always easier said than done when your not in the situation yourself. I'm off to cry myself to sleep :cry:


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry hun - huge *hugs* for you. I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## MrsKibler

How I understand how you feel. I always have that feeling when I see pregnant people anywhere. I feel like crying when I see them but then I remind myself maybe that person had issues and waited years for that baby,.and it turns me right around and I'm truly happy for them. Jealous of course. That won't ever go away. I'm sorry for how down you are. I don't know your cousins situation, but maybe they had issues too? I'm sorry I don't really have anything to cheerful to day but you can always vent to us! This is what we are here for. I hope you are feeling better now and can enjoy the rest of your weekend! Hugs and baby dust your way :)


----------



## Kzee

Hope, I'm so sorry you're feeling so down. I can relate too. Although, When I see pregnant people, somehow it makes me feel better!? It's weird, it's like getting pregnant currently seems like such an impossible task that when I see a someone who is pregnant, it restores my belief that it can happen for me too. 

Having said that, I do share the feeling of 'the unknown'. I HATE feeling uncertain about the future and how hard it already is at this stage and I'm so scared of how much worse it might get as time passes by. I feel like I'm constantly waiting and feel frustrated most of the time which is horrible. I just wish someone could guarantee that I'm going to get a BFP at some point soon and I would relax. The not knowing is what is really hard to deal with. (Oh, yeah, got AF last week :( obviously!)

How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies - just checking in!

MrsKibler - so sorry your HSG was horrible :( When I had a Mirena IUD placed a few years ago we found out my uterus is tilted and I have honestly never felt a pain like that in my life! Although it was painful, hopefully it will improve your chances this cycle!

Kzee - when I first thought I might have PCOS my symptoms were sporatic cycles (just as MrsKibler described), rapid hair growth (but not necessarily in uncommon places), weight gain (I had always been a healthy, consistent weight but when I quit my birth control I noticed I was packing on the pounds despite my work out regimine), and acne (I went from a perfectly smooth face to constant breakouts). I agree with MrsKibler, let your doctor know and they can schedule a blood test to determine if you do have PCOS. 

Hope - Thinking about you today!! :hugs: I know you're not looking forward to this test, but keep a positive mind that this _will_ help you get the baby you deserve! 

Praying for you all!! I think about you guys all the time and know I'll be reading your BFP announcements soon. Chins up! :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Hope - GL with your HSG today hun.

How's everyone getting on?

AFM - Finally got my +OPK today...thought it was never coming! Took Soy CD5-9 and it's delayed my ovulation from CD22-25 to CD27. But at least it looks like I might be ovulating now which is a relief!


----------



## Hope1409

Ok ladies my HSG is over and done with!!! It really wasn't too bad. If I can handle it, then anyone can. The most discomfort for me was when the catheter was in and the balloon inflated. That is when I had the cramping but it seriously lasted 10 seconds. I never felt the dye go in or anything. I was kinda numb down there with all that shit shoved into such a tiny hole, lol (sorry tmi). But honestly I read so many horror stories and it was really nothing. I have had worse menstrual cramps than what I felt today.

I am confused with the results though. My right tube is open but he said he couldn't figure out what was going on with the left one. He mentioned something about it being enlarged? He said he had to look at the images more closely to see what was going on. I don't know what to think...there is always something to stress about! The nurse told me to keep positive, my uterus was looking good and my right tube was open and that still gives me a good chance to fall pregnant. Anyone heard of this enlarged stuff? I want answers damnit!!!! I hate the not knowing :cry:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope, I am so glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you had expected! Not sure about the enlarged tube?? But like you mentioned, the good news is that your right side is clear and your uterus is healthy, so you still have a good chance! Stay on top of your doc to make sure you get answers. FX'd the HSG helps you this go round!


----------



## Hope1409

i am so confused and an emotional mess! :cry: my doc called me with yesterday's results. right tube is open, left tube eventually showed some spillage so we cant say 100% if it was blocked or not. but the bad news is that the hsg showed both my tubes are dilated!!! how the hell does that happen??? he said it could be from a previous infection or something and there would be no way for us to know how long its been like this. he basically said if i am not pregnant in 2 months, then i need to be referred to a specialist!!! i am sooo scared and nervous and sad and just everything is crashing down on meee!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## overanalyzer

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site and this thread and hope you don't mind me joining (seems like this thread is pretty active but I haven't been able to read it entirly  ). We've been ttc since Feb. of this year and I seem to have regular cycles other than that they can be a bit longer than average (35-40). I am thinking about using pre-seed this cycle but really don't know much about it. Any thoughts/advice? 

Also, in reading some of the threads one here, it seems as though some of you thought you ovulated during a cycle but didn't (you'll to to accept my apologies if my understanding is incorrect as it has been confusing trying to keep track of the threads and keep all details of what goes with whom haha). I'm wondering how you were able to tell whether or not you actually ovulated? Seems like some had blood work done or tests by doctors? I have been using OPK's but not charting BBT. My doctor keeps saying "well you know you're ovulating because you are getting your period." But is it not true that you can have a period and not ovulate? Sorry for all the questions, etc. Hope they make some sense.  Thanks!

PS - congrats to those of you that have gotten your BFP's and much much baby dust to those of us still waiting!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, Hope! I am so, so sorry to hear that :( Did he tell you if there is any sort of treatment for dilated tubes? Big hugs to you :hugs: I wish there was something more I could say or do for you.


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh, Hope! I am so, so sorry to hear that :( Did he tell you if there is any sort of treatment for dilated tubes? Big hugs to you :hugs: I wish there was something more I could say or do for you.

No, he basically just said because stats show high pregnancy rates after an HSG, try for 2 months naturally and then if nothing go see a specialist so they can better interpret the results and talk about IVF. He said he didn't want to waste my time trying clomid again since we now know I have more issues than just the progesterone. I tried googling things but it's not very helpful so I am just so bla about it all!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Sending lots and lots of hugs your way and hoping that the HSG was enough to get a natural BFP.


----------



## Mrs B.

Hope - Sorry to hear about the results hun *hugs*. FX you get your bfp naturally in the next two months. 

Welcome overanalyzer - Preseed is basically a lubricant that is sperm friendly. It is intended to mimic fertile CM to help the swimmers reach their target. It's particularly useful for people who don't produce much, or the right type of, CM - but can be used even if you produce lots. There have been some great success stories with it...and there are no side effects. So give it a go and see what you think, if you don't like it then no harm done, just stop using it :) 

About ovulation - you can test for the LH surge using ovulation test sticks and it is the LH surge that kick starts ovulation. But your body can produce the LH surge and not ovulate. The only way (apart from blood tests) to confirm ovulation is to temp and see a rise in temperature (which would indicate ovulation). It's most accurate when you combine lots of things, OPK's, checking CM and temping. Yes, you can not ovulate but still get your period. Are you regular? Whilst not an exact science, if you are having regular periods then it is likely you are ovulating normally - which I guess is what your doctor means. 

Just seen that you mentioned you are fairly regular (I have a long cycle too - about 37 days ish and I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating each month so long cycles don't necessarily mean problems). It sounds like you maybe should look at going to another doctor when you do decide to take it further - if your doc has not done any tests then it's a big statement to say you are clearly ovulating because you have a period - especially when you have longer cycles. 

For a normal, healthy and young (in the 20's) couple you have up to a 25% chance of conceiving each month (which isn't cumulative, so after 4 months of trying you still only have up to a 25% chance each month). This is why the docs say it can take up to a year for a young healthy couple to conceive. If you are based in the US - from what I can tell on this forum - the docs may start to do tests when you have been trying for 6 months. If you are in the UK docs won't do any tests until at least a year of trying (depends on where you are, some places are longer). 

PS sorry for the essay!


----------



## overanalyzer

Hope - I'm also sorry to hear about the results of your testing. I wish I could lend some advice or information about dialating tubes but I haven't ever heard of it. I'm curious so may do some gooling myself but I do believe you said you tried and it didn't seem to help much. I'll let you know if I come across anything good!

Mrs. B - Thank you for the info! Have you used the soft cups with the preseed? I almost feel as though I should use both or I'll be waisting my $ on the seed if it just leaks out of me (which I feel usually happens with the semen) haha. 

I've thought about temping but have heard it can be quite stressful. If I choose to do so, do I have to start on CD1? Or can I start a few days in? Any recommendations on a cheap, easy to ready therm?

My doctor doesn't seem to be concerned about anything at this point so that is good however, I don't seem to find it very helpful when she just tells me to "relax. I'm young and have a lot of time." I mean, I'm not in her office shaking, yelling or saying that something is wrong. I've simply inquired about whether or not my cycles seem to be somewhat normal. It really doens't help that I see her maybe once a year and it seems that each time she is pregnant!!!


----------



## AMMCAS1114

I am extremely new to all this. I just experience a CP. Not exactly sure how I feel about everything, however my DR told me that this could be my most fertile time. My DH wants to try again, I am just so nervous. I know I can get PG, it has happened in the past, but I haven't had anything in 7 YEARS!!!!!!!! And I have been tested up and down, and I am completely 100% healthy. Also, my cycle is regular as could be. In face I should be ovulating Saturday. Any advice would be helpful. I am just not sure what to do.... I am almost at a loss.


----------



## Mrs B.

overanalyser - I've not tried soft cups myself, though I have heard good things about them. I just try to lie down for 20 mins after DTD...sometimes I lie on a pillow to help the swimmers go in the right direction. I don't think you need to start on CD1 for temping - though most people do. As long as you have a good number of temps before and after ovulation so you can clearly see the shift in temp after ovulation then thats fine. Sounds like you really need a new doc - it is not helpful to be told relax, you're young. From what you have said she will not take you seriously if you do need to go to her for fertility tests (hopefully you won't need to!)

AMMCAS - welcome :) What's a CP? What do you mean by haven't had anything in 7 years - haven't had pregnancy? period? What are your cycles like?


----------



## AMMCAS1114

I had a chemical pregnancy recently. And I haven't gotten pregnant or felt pregnant or anything in 7 years. For the past year and a half or so we have been trying but not trying... We figured if it happened it happened. Well I am at the point now where my clock is ticking. I can't wait anymore.... My cycles are normal, 28 days, never late, maybe a day if any. Normal flow, normally heavy within the 2/3 day. I just recently started tracking my cycle though, recently started measuring my body temperature and just truely trying to stay in tune with my body. according to my chart on my phone I should be ovulating on saturday. We have :sex: about every other night, and we will bd tonight, tomorrow and saturday. I am just so frustrated and flustered..... It would def be nice to have some other girls who understand where I am coming from.


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Also what in the world is a soft cup and where can you get one?!? I have preseed.....


----------



## overanalyzer

AMMCAS - I'll be sending good vibes to you this weekend ! A soft cup is basically used instead of a tampoon and I guess some use them after intercourse to keep all the swimmers in place or preven them from leaving. Instead of absorbing any blood or fluid it catches it I guess. Here is a website pertaining to them https://www.softcup.com/ so you can read more about them if you wish.

Funny thing though, I was looking into preseed again today (on their website) and there was an article about seamen leaking out after intercourse and how that isn't a bad thing...go ahead and take a look at this if you want too. I think I've decided to hold off on the soft cups this cycle as I'm trusting this article and going to save some money 
https://www.preseed.com/news/flow-back-of-semen-after-intercourse


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Thanks Overanalyzer!!! I am starting to think that should have been my name on here!! LoL. Been a great help!!! Hopefully I will be thanking the lucky stars I found preseed on here!!!!


----------



## overanalyzer

You are most welcome! Again, good luck and much baby dust to you this weekend!


----------



## Hope1409

This week has been one heck of a week. I finally got the report of my HSG faxed over and of course its not good or bad. I had more questions for my OB after doing more googling and spoke with him today and he kind of put my mind at ease (for now). I was mainly concerned about the hydrosalpinx and the toxic fluid, and especially everywhere I read says the hydro is due to an STD (which me and dh dont have because we have only been with each other) so he said that we cant say 100% that my tube has hydro. He says they are both dilated, left more than right, and that it looks like it can be hydro, but not for sure. And as far as the fluid, he said its not toxic to the embryo as long as the embryo implants into the uterus and not in the tubes. And he said an HSG wouldn't be able to show if there was fluid in tubes and to see that I would need to have a laproscopy and that is something that i would need to discuss with my RE. So all in all, I may get pregnant the next 2 months on my own and it can very well be successful, I will just have to be monitored closely to make sure if I do get a BFP, it is not an ectopic. Please keep me in your prayers ladies!!!! :hug:


----------



## Mrs.326

Lots & lots of prayers for you, hope!!


----------



## Hope1409

Insomnia has kicked in so i thought i would mention....DH semen analysis came back perfect!!!! That was the first good news we heard all week! I was too worried about his results to be honest because he did get me pregnant once after all lol. But its good to have that piece of mind. Now we just need to work on fixing me! Thanks ladies for all your support!


----------



## lpjkp

Hey ladies!

Mind if I join? I am 22, and this is our 8th month of TTC with one early m/c in May...still waiting for our first little bundle of joy! 

This is our second month of using preseed with mooncups and our first month using a CBFM, so this month we've BD'd and used preseed on all of our high fertility days...and I got my first peak today, so I should be ovulating today/tomorrow! It'll be exciting to find out if it's worked for us in 2 weeks time!xxx


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Hope - Glad to hear you got some good news!!!! Atleast it's something to keep you in a somewhat positive state right? 

LPJKP - Welcome to the board!!! I am new here also!! :winkwink:

And now for my update!!!! As you know I was ovulating this weekend, according to my calendar should have been Saturday but it was more like late Friday night... I could feel it this time, which is really weird and rare for me..... Slight cramping, I knew what was going on. 

Unfortunately, we were not able to bd on friday/saturday/sunday... Just to much going on and of course we go into our little fight about it....

I am not sure what is going to happen, but I am on my 2ww right now.... So one can only hope!!!!

Wish me luck ladies...... :thumbup:


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks AMMCAS1114, some good news is better than none I guess. And it's good that it seems I am the only problem here and not DH because then it would just be twice as hard. I have been staying away from the computer the last few days, I find myself having panic attacks when I do. DH and I have our RE appointment tomorrow to see if she can give us a more clear answer on my HSG results. I pray to God that it is not as bad as the report made it sound and that there are still other options before resorting to IVF. 

How is everyone else doing? Mrs. 326, how have you felt so far through your pregnancy. Was 1st trimester ok for you? Your halfway there :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope1409 said:


> Thanks AMMCAS1114, some good news is better than none I guess. And it's good that it seems I am the only problem here and not DH because then it would just be twice as hard. I have been staying away from the computer the last few days, I find myself having panic attacks when I do. DH and I have our RE appointment tomorrow to see if she can give us a more clear answer on my HSG results. I pray to God that it is not as bad as the report made it sound and that there are still other options before resorting to IVF.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Mrs. 326, how have you felt so far through your pregnancy. Was 1st trimester ok for you? Your halfway there :)

Continuing to pray for you Hope! Please keep us updated after your appointment tomorrow. And I know how you feel about being the one with problems :neutral:. When DH and I were trying I thought it would be his history of testicular cancer that was keeping us from conceiving, but nope! It was ME! I know there's a lot of disappointment that goes along with that, but remember you're not the only one and we're all here to support you - sounds like your DH has done an amazing job of supporting you as well. You guys will get through this!! 

I have felt surprisingly well throughout my entire pregnancy (so far at least)... There are some discomforts that go along with it, of course, but nothing too major so I can't complain. I just started feeling strong kicks/punches/rolls/flips, so that makes any pain worth it :) Only 19 weeks left to go!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

FX for you Hope! And excellent news on the SA!

lpjkp - Welcome, and good luck!

Ammcas - I wouldn't worry about not BDing Fri/Sat/Sun. If you O'd Fri night then Wed/Thurs will have been the best nights to BD.

Mrs.326 - OMG that's awesome you are feeling kicks, I can only imagine it's a really strange feeling! It's gone so quickly, I can't believe you're over half way!!

AFM - I am 6.5dpo today (couldn't decide exactly when I O'd so took an average!) and have a cold :( Getting over it now though thankfully but still feeling tired and under the weather :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Tell me about it! I'm starting to hit panic mode as my due date gets closer! Just 4 months to go! And the kicks are pretty cool :) Strange, but awesome!


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Ammcas - I wouldn't worry about not BDing Fri/Sat/Sun. If you O'd Fri night then Wed/Thurs will have been the best nights to BD.



Ok so then I have a question... Since I am pretty new to this whole keeping a calendar and tracking everything.... When would my dpo start? Would it have been friday night or Saturday morning? I am so naive to most of this!!! :blush:

Also.... has any one else experience a thick cream CM? (TMI IK!) but I don't believe I have ever experienced anything like that..... 

Just curious please let me know!!!


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Mrs. 326 - That is so exciting for you though!!! Think of all the joy you are going to be having in just a short time!! Don't go into panic mode yet.... You will get it all done, in due time!!! Congratulations again!!!!

Hop1409 - We are all praying for you!! FX! Let us know what happens, hopefully you get some more understanding of all this!

MRS B. - Thank you!! Like I stated earlier, I am still pretty new to all this... so I guess I am just nervous.... Not really sure.... I mean, we always said if it happened it happened, but now actively trying for awhile now and it's just been so stressful!! Not to mention the DH and I have been fighting like crazy.... It's just stressful all around... Not real sure what to do.... :(

Hope everyone has a great day though!!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs326 - I can't wait to feel kicks - really looking forward to that (kind of need to be PG first though ). I guess once you have felt them for a while though you would just prefer to be able to sleep undisturbed!!

Ammcas - Did you take an OPK or temp? If you felt ovulation cramps on Friday night then I would say you were either ovulating or about to ovulate. I am having the same problem as you this cycle - I got ovulation cramping as I was going to sleep so wasn't sure when I actually ovulated - that's why I took an average and I am now 7.5dpo 

If you get a positive OPK you should O within 36 hours but it is usually the next day...and if you temp your temp should increase the day after O on average. It's not an exact science but it gives you an idea of what to work with. If you don't like the .5 option that I am using I would be inclined to say that you O'd on Saturday so Monday would be 1dpo.

I know, it is very stressful. How long have you been trying for? I've kind of got to the point where I can't even get my hopes up because it has been so long (though not as long as some...but I am very impatient!!). The stress was worse for me in the first few months because it was all new...and then in the months leading up to 1 year because I really didn't want to reach that!


----------



## Mrs.326

My little guy likes to party in there until 12-1am... so, yes, it can keep me up sometimes, but it's not the kind of thing you get mad at :) You might be a little more tired in the morning, but it's such an awesome feeling you just enjoy it when it happens... at least at _this_ stage. When his kicks/punches become so strong he's bruising ribs I probably wont enjoy it as much :haha:


----------



## Mrs B.

My friend's little boy loved to be active during the night all the time...maybe it's a boy thing! He also had a habit of stopping kicking whenever I came into her office...even if I lurked outside he must have sensed me because he kept really still until I left! Now he is 6 months he just falls asleep whenever I turn up


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! Yes, anytime someone puts their hand on my belly to feel, he immediately stops moving! I guess he can sense the pressure and takes it as a hint to chill out. Who knows? Poor DH still hasn't felt a strong kick since baby always stops as soon as he puts his hand on my belly to feel.


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Mrs. B - Yes, I have been monitoring everything like crazy!!! According to my calendar I was supposed to ovulate on Saturday, but Friday night I could just tell, it was happening.... I know, I don't sound that weird to you girls, but I guess just finally talking about everything with someone is weird. I have been taking my temp but I started mid cycle so I don't know how accurate everything is yet. And as for OPK, took one thursday and my LH levels were up... And isn't that about 24 hours before you O? 

I have been trying for about 2 years or so.... Actively trying for about 4 months.... So If I ovulated Friday, I would be 4dpo right now? If I did my calculations correctly.....

Goodness, any sane person can go insane with all these thoughts etc running through your brain with all this.

Thanks girls!


----------



## Mrs.326

AMMCAS - your LH surge can last anywhere from 12-36 hours, so your calculations are as close as they possibly can be. It'll be really difficult to pinpoint the exact day unless you're temping (which I know you are doing, so there should be a significant temp change on your ovulation day). When do you plan on testing? GL!


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Ummm.... I probably won't do anything until AF decides if she is or is not going to rear her ugly head.... I just don't want to get my hopes up... So I try and let everything just happen.... But I am really REALLY hoping this time. . . . Wish me luck!!!

Also, has anyone else experienced really thick creamy CM dpo? (IK TMI, but just curious)


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies. Well I am yet again overwhelmed with a LOT of info, but I am not as panicky and distraught like I was last week. The RE appointment overall went well. She looked over the films and did say that it is very likely that it is hydro and that IVF is our next step if we want to get pregnant. She said it could very well be that the hydro was caused from the mc or an infection because of it, but she said we would have full bloodwork done to rule out any infections prior to starting IVF. She said I would first need to have the hystero-whatever its called, lol, so she can look into my tubes and see their conditions and if she needs to remove them or just tie them. After the surgery is done, I wait for my period and once that starts I start the IVF plan which is basically one month of bcp and then the following month is 2 weeks of injections, then egg retrieval, then insemination. After insemination I am on bed rest for 3 days and can find out 2 weeks after that if I am preggo. ugh talk about overload, I am numb! :nope:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope, did she say there was still a chance you could get pregnant on your own, or is IVF your only option at this point? Were you guys prepared for IVF, I know financially it's a bit of a shock. I'll contiue to keep you in my prayers. The best news is, there's still a way for you to have a baby!! Maybe not the way you originally planned or expected, but a way nonetheless and you will be a parent to a very lucky child :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Ammcas - if you O'd Friday (and from what you said that is a fair assumption) then today (Thursday - I'm in the UK!) would be 6dpo :D

Hope - Sorry to hear you have been overloaded and you have more treatment ahead. But at least you're on your way to having a baby with IVF now :)


----------



## AMMCAS1114

:bfp:


Mrs B. said:


> Ammcas - if you O'd Friday (and from what you said that is a fair assumption) then today (Thursday - I'm in the UK!) would be 6dpo :D
> 
> Hope - Sorry to hear you have been overloaded and you have more treatment ahead. But at least you're on your way to having a baby with IVF now :)

Thanks Mrs B. - That's what I thought too.. Just been under so much stress lately.... So I am sure that's not good! To much stress can be a bad thing right?

UGH.... only a little longer 9 days til AF shows her ugly head... Maybe she won't show!! FX'd!!!! I hope I get my :bfp:


----------



## Mrs B.

Yeah, too much stress is bad (I suffer from stress...well more anxiety...easily). But at the end of the day it's not so easy to de-stress! You could try some deep breathing (which I can't do!) or deep muscle relaxation...which is where you tense each of the areas of your body really hard for a few seconds and then release...it's supposed to help release tension. I've been doing it every night, and I might be feeling a little better but I'm not really sure!

FX for you hun!


----------



## Mrs B.

Looks like I'm out this cycle :( Onto month 15 :(


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Mrs B. said:


> Looks like I'm out this cycle :( Onto month 15 :(

So Sorry Mrs. B!!!!!!! I am sure you will get your BFP soon..... Gotta take a step at a time and just have faith!!!!


----------



## desiree1970

I'm a bit confused on what day to start counting from. Me and DBoyfriend BD on Friday. I used Pre-seed and followed up BD with a soft cup for 10 hours. I estimated ovulating on Saturday, but didn't get a positive surge until this morning at 8am... I know early, but I tested again at 11am and still positive. Do I count Friday, Saturday, Sunday Monday (today), Tuesday: five days? Or do I count Sunday, Monday (today), Tuesday: four days?
I know sperm can live up to five days and my boyfriend is away for work so we only had Friday.


----------



## Mrs B.

desiree - I'm a bit lost - you estimate Oing as Saturday but you didn't get a positive surge until Monday - what do you mean by positive surge? Temp? OPK? 1dpo is the day after O so if you are sure you O'd on Sat then 1dpo is Sun. Sorry if I have misunderstood your question...!

Thanks Ammcas, AF is still messing around at the moment - still bleeding but only heavy spotting (despite being 14dpo) and no pain either - I always get pain with period. Anyway took a test this morning which was negative so just waiting for it to actually start properly!!! How are you doing?

How is everyone?


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Mrs B. said:


> desiree - I'm a bit lost - you estimate Oing as Saturday but you didn't get a positive surge until Monday - what do you mean by positive surge? Temp? OPK? 1dpo is the day after O so if you are sure you O'd on Sat then 1dpo is Sun. Sorry if I have misunderstood your question...!
> 
> Thanks Ammcas, AF is still messing around at the moment - still bleeding but only heavy spotting (despite being 14dpo) and no pain either - I always get pain with period. Anyway took a test this morning which was negative so just waiting for it to actually start properly!!! How are you doing?
> 
> How is everyone?

Hey Mrs B - I am doing well! I think. I have had really heavy CM, which I don't remember having before, sore boobs, light cramping the past couple of days, but that could be bc AF is supposed to come on Saturday. I have taken a couple of tests but I they have all been negative. So I am not really holding my breath anymore...... So, we will just have to wait and see. Although my temp was up higher today than it was in the past, so I kinda thought that was weird. Maybe just a fluke.


----------



## Mrs B.

Good signs! If AF isn't due until Sat then it is still early - you probably wouldn't get a positive until later in the week :) FX for you hun!


----------



## Mrs.326

FX'd for you ladies!! 

FYI - I got a super, super faint BFP at 12dpo, so don't let early testing get you down! You're not out until AF shows :)


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Mrs.326 said:


> FX'd for you ladies!!
> 
> FYI - I got a super, super faint BFP at 12dpo, so don't let early testing get you down! You're not out until AF shows :)

Well Thanks Mrs & Mrs B!!!!! If that's the case then I am 12dpo on the 26th. But these are honestly all signs that AF is coming.... Except for the CM. Has ANYONE else experience anything like that. I mean seriously. I am totally at a loss on this one.


----------



## Hope1409

hi ladies, sorry i have been mia. i just got back from my RE appointment and this one shed some light on our situation. I guess second opinions are necessary no matter what the situation is. He looked at the HSG film and report and he also did an u/s (which the other RE didn't even do) and he couldn't see any hydro present. He said if the hydro was severe enough and filled with fluid, it would be present on the u/s. He said during the HSG, there could have been tissue stuck from the mc that the dye pushed through which caused dilation and is now open. So as of now, he recommends us doing 2 rounds of iui with clomid to see if that helps and if we aren't pregnant by then, then we can start discussing IVF. My husband and I really clicked with him and we liked the fact that he felt there was other options before jumping straight to IVF. Praying to God this is our golden ticket and we wont need IVF!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope that is _FANTASTIC_ news!!!!! You have been weighing heavy on my mind and I've kept you in my thoughts and prayers. I really hope IUI works for you and your DH. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Hope that is _FANTASTIC_ news!!!!! You have been weighing heavy on my mind and I've kept you in my thoughts and prayers. I really hope IUI works for you and your DH. I'm so excited for you!

Thank you!!! Please continue to pray for me and hopefully this iui will be the answer to our long awaited baby! I have put all thoughts away right now dealing with ivf, and i am just focusing on being positive for clomid and iui. When doing the u/s he also mentioned my ovaries looked great so that was reassuring knowing i at least got those so i am not all that defected...my husband gets upset when i apologize for being a defect lol, But hey i have to bring some humor into this otherwise i would go mental! :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Excellent news Hope! FX the iui does the trick for you!!


----------



## Mrs B.

It's been quiet on here for a while! How's everyone doing? I'm waiting around for O at the moment!


----------



## Hope1409

Af got me full force this morning! I am curled up in a ball waiting for the advil to kick in. Looks like i will be calling my RE on Monday to start the iui process this cycle. Im really trying to be positive and hang on to hope. I mean the RE wouldnt recommend iui if he thought it was useless in my case right? I have also been doing some research on mini ivf and might lool into that if iui doesnt work. It basically uses less stimulating drugs but essentially the same process as ivf with egg collection and transfer. One day at a time i guess.....blaaah! :/


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been gone for a while! Last cycle I ended up getting my period naturally so I must have ovulated. I didn't keep of track of anything. I got af last friday, I also had my follow up ultrasound this morning. It went really well! All of my cysts are gone! The tech was really nice this time! She told me what everything was on the screen, it was great! So now to wait to hear from my dr and see if she will give me in letrozole! I can't wait! 
Hope I'm glad you got a second opinion! I can wait to hear how iui goes, I have a feeling that's what it will come to for us as well. Do you know how expensive it gets? that is what I worry about.
mrsb- happy dancing :)


----------



## Mrs.326

My fingers are still tightly crossed for you all!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I've been gone for a while! Last cycle I ended up getting my period naturally so I must have ovulated. I didn't keep of track of anything. I got af last friday, I also had my follow up ultrasound this morning. It went really well! All of my cysts are gone! The tech was really nice this time! She told me what everything was on the screen, it was great! So now to wait to hear from my dr and see if she will give me in letrozole! I can't wait!
> Hope I'm glad you got a second opinion! I can wait to hear how iui goes, I have a feeling that's what it will come to for us as well. Do you know how expensive it gets? that is what I worry about.
> mrsb- happy dancing :)

Thats great!! No cysts :) i think the cost of iui is different everywhere but with my RE, its $300 for the procedure and $300 for 2 ultrasounds. My insurance might cover the ultrasound cost but i have to fill out a claim for that. The clomid doesnt cost much for me, around $8 or something.


----------



## Mrs B.

Hope - sorry AF got you :( Hope you're feeling better soon!

MrsK - Excellent news that the cysts have gone!! 

Mrs.326 - How are you getting on?


----------



## Mrs.326

All is fine & dandy over here. All of our nursery furniture will be in this weekend so I'm excited to get the majority of it finished. The cramps have come back though... Ah, the joys of stretching and growing :)

Best of luck to you all!! Here's hoping in the next 24 weeks, you'll all be experiencing these growing pains, too!


----------



## Hope1409

Furniture shopping is the best! How exciting! I cant wait until i can decorate our little ones nursery. So i went in to see my RE today. He gave me clomid 50mg (same as i was taking before) except i take it days 5-9 instead of 3-7. He did an us and everthing looked good. He couldnt see my tubes which actually is a good thing so im a little bit more hopeful for this month! Going back next thurs for an us again to see when we schedule the iui. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

YAY for getting an IUI date :) I'm really hopeful for you as well! 

When we get the nursery all put together I'll post pictures ;)


----------



## Papstein

Did the Pre-seed work for you?


----------



## Kzee

Hello all, Sorry i've not been on here for a while - I've been on holiday for 2 weeks.

I see that a lot has happened recently. Hope you're all ok? Even though we're all struggeling with this, everyone is so kind and strong for each other. I don't know where you all find your strength from, even me sometimes, I can't believe I'm still living a normal life with everything that goes on with TTC. 

Quick update, I'm not pregnant, suprise, ha! I'm due to Ovulate this week - supposedly, still not sure if I even do with the low progesterone :( Gonna BD everyday this week, we've not tried that yet! With both our issues it's probably not going to work but, we'll see. 

We have our first appointment with a fertility specialist tomorrow, so I'm nervous/excited and pray that we get some answers and GOOD NEWS for once.

Wish me luck guys.

Hope you're all ok, I think about you all loads. I don't discuss TTC with anyone but my OH so you lot are my savour so thank you x


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs 326 - can't wait to see the pics of your nursery furniture!! Sounds like your little boy is having a lot of fun growing and stretching :D

Hope - Yay for Clomid and the iui scheduling!

Kzee - good to have you back - did you have a good holiday? FX for you this cycle! And good luck with the fertility specialist tomorrow - let us know how that goes!! xx


----------



## Kzee

Hi ladies, well, I had my appointment with the fertility specialist today and without being to optimistic (which is pretty hard) it went really well! I think, I hope!

So firstly, the Dr we saw was lovely and for once I felt like I was talking to someone who actually knew what they were on about! No offence to GP&#8217;s as obviously they don&#8217;t specialise in fertility but my God, mine was ridiculous and fobbed me off so much and actually, sometimes worried me more than I probably needed to! The specialist just seemed really happy to help, just told us the facts and didn&#8217;t sugar coat it or was patronising in anyway.

So basically, she went through my previous blood results and said that they were all normal, INCLUDING my progesterone, which I had to have repeated and have both come back slightly low (27 and 28.5 and supposedly it needs to be way above 30 to confirm ovulation). She said that my results, combined with regular periods suggest everything is fine. She even said that normal progesterone level has now been lowered to 20 in the UK. So now I don&#8217;t feel so worried/obsessed about even ovulating and feeling that BDing isn&#8217;t even worth it!

My OH&#8217;s sperm count is low, but she also said that it&#8217;s perfectly possible to fall pregnant naturally (assuming there are no other underlying problems that we are yet to know about)! That was great to hear, as we just didn&#8217;t have a clue how good/bad the results are, only my GP trying to get rid of us by telling us we&#8217;re fine but I couldn't help not really trusting his knowledge (he hadn't even sent our info to the referral specialist!). Also googling just scared me even more!

So even though she said that it could still happen naturally for us, because it hasn&#8217;t so far, we need to do more tests. I&#8217;m slightly behind most of you on here so the next steps are further sperm test and blood tests within the next 2 weeks and then onto the HSG, eeeek! That might have to wait slightly longer as the FS is going on holiday; got a lot of paper work to look through and then hopefully we can schedule everything in ASAP. Even though I&#8217;m really scared of more tests, or should I say I&#8217;m scared of the results. 

One other thing she told us, was that the area in which we live in, providing we qualify, is good for IVF treatment should we need it. Apparently (hopefully) we could get 3 rounds on IVF on the NHS if our problems prove to be worse than anticipated. So I guess that&#8217;s good to know!

So feeling good about things, a bit scared and nervous about what&#8217;s to come but at least I feel a little better about the fact that initially our SA and bloods suggested that we BOTH have issues and now it MAY just be the low sperm count and not ovulation problems, fingers crossed. Feels like my worries have been halved &#8211; but with a little added new worries, but overall, I feel less in the dark, thank god! So for now, we keep trying!!

Sorry for the looooooooooooong story! How&#8217;s everyone else? Hope you&#8217;re all in good spirits despite all of our individual upsets. Take it easy and hope to hear from you all soon xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Kzee - that's a great update! Sounds very hopeful and I'm so glad you were able to find a doctor that puts your worries at ease instead of creating more issues for you to stress about. Keep us posted throughout the process :)


----------



## mrswemyss

So I ovulated today, went to fertility Dr for post coital test... & I am bummed to find out today that my Dr wants to do a lap. He said we can try insemination first but if the endometriosis he thinks I have, is bad it will be a waste, plus my deductable starts over soon... My fertility Dr thinks I lose too much sperm and on my post coital test he saw none... Has anyone had this test as well?
Sorry I've been MIA this baby stuff has me struggling!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

mrswemyss - I don't have any advice for you as I've never had that test. I just wanted to send along some hugs :hugs: Keep us posted on what you and your OH decide to do.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, how is everyone coming along? I have been off the boards for a while, trying to take a more relaxed approach. My iui last month never happened. Long story short, my bloodwork came back showing I had hep c which is no way possible, so my RE sent me to a specialist and he redid all bloodwork and did liver ultrasound and everything came back normal. Because I had already taken the clomid in prep for iui, my dh and I decided to try naturally to not "waste" a clomid cycle. In the past clomid gave me 31 day cycles and today I am on cd32 and no sign of af. I tested Monday but bfn. I don't know when I ovulated because I didn't track anything. It felt amazing not being so "crazed" over ovulation sticks and bding on certain days, etc. This month was really calm, no symptom spotting, no website searches....so now I'm still waiting, if no af by Friday, I will test again.

Mrs.326, how are u doing? How is the nursery coming along? My business partner is also doing her nursery for her baby girl. It's tough to hear her talk about it but I have learned to not take everything in so much and leave it up to God. This will happen on his time! How is everyone else...I miss you gals! :hugs:


----------



## juhnayrae

GL everyone! I'm not in my fertile window yet, but DH and I are using both preseed and soft cups. I hope the combination gets us our BFP!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Hope! Good to hear from you, we've been so quiet on this board lately! I'm sorry to hear about the issues you had with the bloodwork, but glad it's all worked out now and everything is okay! FX'd this cycle of clomid works :)

The nursery is coming along! It's painted, all of the furniture is in, now we just have to hang the shelves and that's it! We're definitely in the home stretch! I can't believe in 84 days (give or take) I will be holding this baby boy in my arms! It's been such an easy pregnancy for the most part. I think about the ladies in this thread often and still keep you all in my thoughts! I know you'll be sharing your own pregnancy stories soon :)


----------



## Hope1409

It's so great to hear the pregnancy was easy....I'm sure delivery will be just as easy for you :) can't wait to see pics of your little one when he arrives. It feels like yesterday when you announced your bfp! Crazy how fast time flies.

Another thing I forgot to mention in my previous post is that I finally told my mom everything! I don't know if you all remember but dh and I hadn't told anyone we were ttc and the mc and everything in the last year. I finally told my mom as the stress of keeping it from her was becoming too much. I am so glad she knows now and I can talk to her....after all she is my mom and moms know best right, lol. Dh recently told his mom also so she can stop throwing comments around about "I can't wait to be a granma, bla bla" lol. So ya, that's been my month of august, lol. Let's see what sept holds! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, I so hope you're right about delivery! That is the one thing I have dreams about over and over again... last night I had a dream I went into early labor and had not packed a bag yet... somehow DH and I got seperated at the hospital and he couldn't find my room and I refused to push without him. :haha: My dreams are always around the labor and it's a different experience every time... I also dream a lot that the baby turns out to be a girl and we name her Alexandria. I have no idea where that name came from... it wasn't even on our list for girl names, but it's the name that keeps coming up in my dreams. So wierd! 

I'm sure the stress of keeping in everything you've gone through in the last year was a lot to carry by yourself. So glad you were able to open up to your mom! I know when I finally told mine (she didn't know when we were TTC either) she was so upset I hadn't shared anything with her and wishes she had been there for me throughout the trials. I'm sure it will make TTC much easier now that you have an extra shoulder to lean on if you need it. Please keep us posted if you test again! My fingers are super duper crossed!


----------



## whlisa19

Hope1409 said:


> It's so great to hear the pregnancy was easy....I'm sure delivery will be just as easy for you :) can't wait to see pics of your little one when he arrives. It feels like yesterday when you announced your bfp! Crazy how fast time flies.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention in my previous post is that I finally told my mom everything! I don't know if you all remember but dh and I hadn't told anyone we were ttc and the mc and everything in the last year. I finally told my mom as the stress of keeping it from her was becoming too much. I am so glad she knows now and I can talk to her....after all she is my mom and moms know best right, lol. Dh recently told his mom also so she can stop throwing comments around about "I can't wait to be a granma, bla bla" lol. So ya, that's been my month of august, lol. Let's see what sept holds! :)

I know what you mean. My mom wants a grandson SO BAD and my husband and I have been TTC for over 2 years with no luck. Since we found out he has low sperms count, we are doing insemination with a donor :spermy::spermy::spermy: so I can't tell her yet what is going on. I am glad you got to share with your Mother :thumbup:


----------



## whlisa19

Mrs.326 said:


> DH and I are using preseed this cycle. Got a positive OPK this morning so we'll bd today and tomorrow using preseed. Please say a little prayer that it works this time! TIA & baby dust to all!!

prayers for you and thanks for the tip on that preseed. i'll use that with our donor because i am pretty darn nervous about having someone besides my husband :spermy::spermy::spermy: 

:dust:
:pink:


----------



## Hope1409

Update on me....af showed her nasty face yesterday. Looks like taking clomid days 5-9 delayed my ovulation to day 21 of my cycle. Previously taking clomid days 3-7, I would get my smiley on the digi on cd 16-17. Looks like I will be calling my RE tomorrow to start the IUI this month. Praying to GOD that this works. It will be the most amazing birthday gift for DH and also our 4 year anniversary if we get a BFP!!!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying there weekend and is doing well!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

:( So sorry, Hope! FX'd the IUI works and you get an awesome anniversary present this year :)


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, how is everyone? I just got home from my RE appointment and looks like I will be moving forward with iui on Friday! I had one nice follicle on the right side at 20mm :) I have to give myself a trigger shot tonight, which I really wasn't expecting but I gave myself a sterile test shot with the nurse watching and it was painless and easy so I think I will be ok! :) I'm nervous and excited all at the same time!

How are all you coming along? Everyone is so quiet on here. Would love to hear some updates from you ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.326

SO excited for you!!! Good luck with the IUI! Praying for great results :)

Things are good here :) 69 days to go until I get to meet this little guy!


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Hun. I'm anxious and excited all at the same time. In a few hours I will be at the RE office getting inseminated lol...that sounds odd! I will be in touch :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck Hope!!


----------



## Hope1409

How's everyone doing here? Nothing new to report with me....I am nearing the end of my tww and get to test Friday morning. I am feeling so many different emotions I don't know what to do with myself, lol. My dh is so cute, he will every now and then ask me "do u feel pregnant" or "how do u feel" and it just melts me how sweet and sensitive and most importantly, how supportive he has been through all of this. I really hope we get blessed this cycle.

Mrs.326, is the nursery complete yet? Any photos to share with us? I can't believe how fast everything is going. My cousin who announced her pregnancy in July is planning her shower, my business partner who got her bfp with one try is due in 3 months....I feel like the days are just flying by so quick!


----------



## Mrs.326

Tell me about it! It's crazy how fast it goes. I'm officially due "next month"! No nursery pics just yet... right now it's cluttered with shower gifts from last weeked. We should have the letters for his name in sometime late this week or early next week so once that's up I'll post the pictures of his completed nursery! I can't believe he'll be here in 8 weeks (give or take). 

Can't wait to hear your update on Friday! My fingers are so super duper crossed for you!!


----------



## whlisa19

Hope1409 said:


> Thanks Hun. I'm anxious and excited all at the same time. In a few hours I will be at the RE office getting inseminated lol...that sounds odd! I will be in touch :)

he he I know. Odd but cool :hugs:


----------



## Kzee

Hi Ladies!

Glad to hear things are moving along for you...

Especially Hope! I'm really hoping this is your month. It must feel so different to a normal month of trying naturally? I'd be so nervous! I really hope you can give us some amazing news this week!!

Nothing really happening at my end. We've been trying still but I had to miss my ultrasound app as I was away with work when I was supposed to go, so it'll be end of Oct I think. 

I say nothing happening, but me and my OH got engaged after 10 years last week, in New York! It was amazing. Just hoping that we can start a family too. I'm not one for tradition and don't see the point in waiting until we're married. It could take (already has!) years and i'm 30 now. So no more hanging around.

How's everyone else? 

xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Kzee - Congratulations on your engagement! How exciting!!! :)


----------



## Kzee

Mrs.326 said:


> Kzee - Congratulations on your engagement! How exciting!!! :)

Aw bless you! Thank you very much! Can't believe I actually have to plan a wedding now, eeeek! 

Excited for you and the impending due date! wooooo!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wedding planning is so much fun! I used to do it professionally and loved it ;) 

And thanks! I am pretty excited and anxious about it, too! Just 8 weeks to go!


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats Kzee on the engagement!!!! That is such amazing news. You know, when it rains it pours so hopefully some more good news will be following soon :) Mrs.326 is right, wedding planning is so much fun. I am in the wedding industry creating custom invitations so I deal with a lot of brides and vendors....it is a lot of fun as long as you plan ahead and give yourself plenty of time! :)

Thanks for your well wishes. This tww has by far been the longest. I have been getting af like cramping the past few days on and off which I am praying is my uterus expanding and not the dreaded witch. Technically I can test tomorrow, I will be 13dpiui, but I am sooo nervous, I think I will just wait until Friday and do it with dh. I am convinced I am pregnant so if I am not, I am in for a very big let down!


----------



## Mrs.326

I really hope there's not a let down at all for you this cycle! I can't wait to hear your good news :)


----------



## Hope1409

So i must be delusional for feeling like i was really pregnant this time because i got my stark white bfn this morning. No af yet, but i am sure she is on her way any minute. My RE had told me that by today, i would either get my period or I would get my positive....as of now I have neither! 

I called the RE office and the nurse told me to come in Monday morning. If i get af over the weekend, we will start the process for iui again OR if no af by monday, they will do bloodwork. On top of it all, my RE is out of town on the 18th which will most likely be when i would need my iui so i dont know if i want to skip this month or just have his other physician do it. 

What are the chances that a frer could be negative at 15dpiui but then a blood test show up positive 3 days later? I am really not holding my breath.....I am so over it all I just want to curl up in a dark hole and never get out. :(


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs: Hope, I am so sorry you didn't get a positive :( Keep your chin up, this is not the end for you. Keep us posted on what your RE says next week.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congratulations on your engagement Kzee!!!

Wow Mrs.326 I can't believe you're almost due, that's crazy! Looking forward to seeing the pics of the nursery!

How you doing Hope? If AF hasn't arrived I would try something other than FRER - I've heard quite a few bad reports about them on here. Certainly worth trying with another brand anyway - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Kzee

Hope, got everything crossed for you! Try not to put too much pressure on this month, easier said than done I know. Really Hoping for you. the future is bright, it's just a matter of time xxxx


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks ladies for all the kind and positive words :) af arrived full force yesterday so i will be goin in tomorrow to repeat the process for my second iui. I need to think of ways to keep busy this time around. Im thinking of painting and redoing our bedroom. I need a project lol!


----------



## Hope1409

Well my RE upped my dosage of clomid to 100mg in hopes of getting more follies. Hopefully the issue all this time has just been my dose. For 6 months I was taking 50mg because day21 bloods indicated I ovulated on it, but I was never monitored for follices/sizes. Hopefully this bump to 100mg is my ticket, in addition with iui, to my bfp. That would be the best anniversary gift ever...not to mention we would get to announce to family and friends during the christmas holiday :)


----------



## Mrs.326

That would be awesome, Hope! :) Who knows... with 100mg you might be announcing TWINS! :oneofeach:

When we were trying to get pregnant and it seemed like it just wasn't going to happen, I remember my best friend, who had just started trying, said to me "maybe God isn't giving you a baby right now because we're supposed to do it together" and BAM! 1 month later she and I both got our BFPs. I don't know if that's the reason, but I'm a pretty firm believer that all things happen for a reason, so I'm sure it's just a timing issue, but I know you'll get your sweet bundle of joy soon :)


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> That would be awesome, Hope! :) Who knows... with 100mg you might be announcing TWINS! :oneofeach:
> 
> When we were trying to get pregnant and it seemed like it just wasn't going to happen, I remember my best friend, who had just started trying, said to me "maybe God isn't giving you a baby right now because we're supposed to do it together" and BAM! 1 month later she and I both got our BFPs. I don't know if that's the reason, but I'm a pretty firm believer that all things happen for a reason, so I'm sure it's just a timing issue, but I know you'll get your sweet bundle of joy soon :)

Thanks!!!! Yes I am a firm believer of "everything happens for a reason" also and I feel really good about the increase. I was telling DH the other night that maybe God allowed me to get pregnant last year, to let me know that I CAN get pregnant, and that then was not the time for us to have a baby? Maybe now is our time and it will happen, still naturally with a little assistance. Deep down I feel that my HSG screwed me emotionally, my family doctor, my obgyn and my RE both feel that the hsg report does not make any sense and that my tubes are perfectly fine. But then I think again, everything happens for a reason.....maybe i was meant to get those results to be referred to an RE to get the ball rolling with iui. 

Sorry to write a novel, lol. I have told DH that the tww this time around needs to have distractions galore!!!! lol. I want to paint and redo our bedroom, get new frames and paintings, and of course I am keeping busy with helping my cousin plan her baby shower....ironic hu, lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

I think distractions will be the absolute best thing for you! Have fun painting and planning :) Sounds like you'll have a busy month!


----------



## Dantz

Please let us know how it works! I don't produce a lot of EWCM so I'd like to know too!


----------



## MrsKibler

https://s1169.beta.photobucket.com/...g.html?&_suid=1350267344608031281587357762913 

Hey Ladies! I'm so sorry I haven't been on in MONTHS. I'm glad to see you are all still here. I hope all is well, and as soon as I post this I'm going to read backk to see what you all have been up too!
I happened to take a test today on a whim, and threw it away right after thinking it was neg. I pulled it back out about 1 to 2 hours later and think I might see a line? I can't tell if its evap or I'm just crazy. of course the picture on the computer doesn't look as good as in person. But tell me what you think???


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> https://s1169.beta.photobucket.com/...g.html?&_suid=1350267344608031281587357762913
> 
> Hey Ladies! I'm so sorry I haven't been on in MONTHS. I'm glad to see you are all still here. I hope all is well, and as soon as I post this I'm going to read backk to see what you all have been up too!
> I happened to take a test today on a whim, and threw it away right after thinking it was neg. I pulled it back out about 1 to 2 hours later and think I might see a line? I can't tell if its evap or I'm just crazy. of course the picture on the computer doesn't look as good as in person. But tell me what you think???

Hi Mrs.Kibler it is so great to hear from you :flower: I took a look at your photo and I definitely see something, but not sure if there's any color to it? :shrug: hopefully you can take another one in a day or two and you will get a strong line. How many dpo are you?


----------



## MrsKibler

13.days. I'll probably test again with am urine, maybe it will help a little. On computer it looks like shadow but at home it looks light pink


----------



## Hope1409

Im really praying it gets darker tomorrow and you have your BFP to celebrate :) keep us posted for sure!!!


----------



## Kzee

Hi Mrs.Kibler! This is exciting! Keep us posted. I could see _something_, it's just not obvious. Fingers, toes, everything crossed!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Great to see you back on here, MrsKibler!! I definitely see something on your test (actually, that's what my first test looked like, too!). FX'd it's really good news for you. Let us know after you test again!! :)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

I am trying pre-seed this month! So excited and hope it works! This will be our 7 month trying and and my first with pre-seed and geritol. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Mrs.326

dying to hear an update from MrsKibler!!


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> dying to hear an update from MrsKibler!!

Same here. Checked back twice already today for an update, lol. Hopefully she is celebrating her BFP and hasn't had a chance to tell us yet :happydance:

Afm, I go for my u/s tomorrow and will find out how my follies did with the 100mg clomid. Hopefully I got more than one mature one this time. IUI #2 should be Thursday, but I will know for sure after my appointment tomorrow. I can't believe I am approaching month 16 of TTC....did not ever think it would take this long after my mc to fall pregnant again :shrug: Oh well, all I can do now is Let Go and Let God!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies! Tested this morning and it looked the same, faint line. Currently waiting results from hcg beta test to confirm my craziness! If this is neg I really think I'm a psycho!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Is iui expensive? Does it feel similar to hsg?


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Hope I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Is iui expensive? Does it feel similar to hsg?

Yaay at least there was a line again:thumbup: I will def be praying for you and please let us know when you get the hcg results.

The iui is not painful at all...omg if it felt like the HSG I would skip out on it lol. It feels like a pap really, and the catheter is so thin, I couldn't feel a thing. I was surprised when my doc said "all done" cuz I was waiting for some sort of pain. Hopefully this time around will be a breeze too.

My RE charges $150 for ultrasounds (I get two a month) and $300 for the sperm wash and iui itself. Since I do the trigger shot that's an added $80.....so all in all each full cycle costs me $680 all out of pocket...oh and the clomid another $10 so close to $700. It doesn't sound like much but when you have to pay big chunks all at once, you see your savings depleting and that's scary.


----------



## MrsKibler

Hcg was 15.89 so confused right now. Isn't that really low?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope - Best of luck at your ultrasound today! I hope you have some nice, big, mature follies :)

MrsKibler - glad you came back! :) I don't think the first number matters as much as the second... you just want to make sure it at least doubles in 48-72 hours. Are you going for a repeat hcg in a few days?


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs326- when you called your dr to tell them you had a bfp did they just order blood work? Or do you just wait for 8 week appt? What did they do?


----------



## Mrs.326

I waited until my 7week appointment for bloods. Actually... they never even told me my hcg levels and didn't order any repeat tests to see if the levels were rising, either. :shrug:


----------



## MrsKibler

I work in a lab, so I have resources to get my hcg without an order :) But I called the doc this morning and they put in for just a preg serum test. I think I'm going to wait to do it tomorrow so that I maybe it will be a stronger result! :) I had hit my lg surge two weeks ago yesterday...so I guess I'm not technically due for AF until today.


----------



## Mrs.326

OH! Lucky, lucky you!! :) I wish I had access to that sort of testing! 

What's a serum test? Also, FYI, my line was pretty faint for about 2 days then it started getting darker... which is pretty in line with hcg levels when you consider the fact they double every 48-72 hours, naturally the lines will get darker within that same time period.


----------



## MrsKibler

It is nice :) For pregnancy testing you have the HCG Beta, Serum (Blood) Preg and Urine preg which are actually done on the same test. I had the Serum preg- it only tells you yes or no where the beta tells you how far along you are. We did the blood test and it looked darker than my last urine tests- but still lighter so they want me to come back saturday. :) 
Hope- how did your U/S go??


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> It is nice :) For pregnancy testing you have the HCG Beta, Serum (Blood) Preg and Urine preg which are actually done on the same test. I had the Serum preg- it only tells you yes or no where the beta tells you how far along you are. We did the blood test and it looked darker than my last urine tests- but still lighter so they want me to come back saturday. :)
> Hope- how did your U/S go??

I'm sure your well on your way to your BFP....your already there :happydance: afm, my iui is set for tomorrow! i was not expecting it so quick, i thought for sure i would have until thurs or fri, but doc saw 2 nice follies on each side, biggest one being 19. i did a urine test for my LH surge and he said i was getting ready to surge. so i triggered right there on the spot and have to go in tomorrow morning for the iui. i really pray that this second time around works!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> Hope! I'm thinking of you today! This month has to be the month for both of us!!! YAY~:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Okay sooo I totally feel like a complete psycopath! Ive taken so many freaking tests. Yesterday when I had my blood work done (I actually got to run the test) but everyone at work knew, and was SO EXCITED FOR ME. We decided to reject the test because the line is still faint and we didn't feel comfortable calling it a complete positive. We will repeat on friday. I just feel like everything is against me and there is no way that these BEAUTIFUL pink lines are really positive, like I've already decided that they are...but some how will be taken away from me. Is this normal!! I started reading what to expect when your expecting and husband said he thinks I should wait on doing all these things until we know for sure..but LOOK AT THE PICTURE! Are the lines not positives? Even though they aren't super bold? I'm completly freaking out that they haven't gotten darker yet. :( I need your support guys!
> 
> here is the test from yesterday that was rejected and my morning am test from today.
> 
> https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r501/Staceynn5/IMAG0946_zpsbcfedd90.jpg
> 
> 
> Is it normal to feel a little crampy and get little twinges in your uterus area? Thats kinda freaking me out too- but i think its normal? I can smell EVERYTHING. When patients come up to the desk it seems like NOBODY brushed their teeth in the morning...or their breath really does stink. Also right before I told my husband the news...he took me to go get an oreo mcflurry that I was craving...I got it and could only get down 2 or 3 bites! Made me want to throw up, i was literally gagging....so I'm either making myself have symptoms....OR this is actually happening...
> 
> Sorry for the rant guys....I just need to get it out....and not feel like a freak anymore :)


----------



## Mrs.326

FX'd for you Hope! Good luck with your IUI today :thumbup:

MrsKibler - It is TOTALLY normal. I peed on a stick every day for at least 13 days. Even after the positives were unmistakable I continued testing... And I had AF like cramps for a good 8 weeks after I got my BFP, so yes, that is normal too :) And I was also really turned off sweets as well in the beginning (which is not normal for me... I have a HUGE sweet tooth!). Everything looks and sounds to me like you're headed to a BIG FAT POSITIVE very soon!!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test... I have a feeling it'll be a lot darker. AND - remember, it's more common to have a false negative than a false positive!! I'd say 2 tests can't be wrong!


----------



## mnjhowell

MrsKibler said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Hope! I'm thinking of you today! This month has to be the month for both of us!!! YAY~:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Okay sooo I totally feel like a complete psycopath! Ive taken so many freaking tests. Yesterday when I had my blood work done (I actually got to run the test) but everyone at work knew, and was SO EXCITED FOR ME. We decided to reject the test because the line is still faint and we didn't feel comfortable calling it a complete positive. We will repeat on friday. I just feel like everything is against me and there is no way that these BEAUTIFUL pink lines are really positive, like I've already decided that they are...but some how will be taken away from me. Is this normal!! I started reading what to expect when your expecting and husband said he thinks I should wait on doing all these things until we know for sure..but LOOK AT THE PICTURE! Are the lines not positives? Even though they aren't super bold? I'm completly freaking out that they haven't gotten darker yet. :( I need your support guys!
> 
> here is the test from yesterday that was rejected and my morning am test from today.
> 
> https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r501/Staceynn5/IMAG0946_zpsbcfedd90.jpg
> 
> 
> Is it normal to feel a little crampy and get little twinges in your uterus area? Thats kinda freaking me out too- but i think its normal? I can smell EVERYTHING. When patients come up to the desk it seems like NOBODY brushed their teeth in the morning...or their breath really does stink. Also right before I told my husband the news...he took me to go get an oreo mcflurry that I was craving...I got it and could only get down 2 or 3 bites! Made me want to throw up, i was literally gagging....so I'm either making myself have symptoms....OR this is actually happening...
> 
> Sorry for the rant guys....I just need to get it out....and not feel like a freak anymore :)
> 
> 
> These tests look great and I've never seen one get super dark on the quick vue lab brand.
> Your pregnant hun, congratulations!!Click to expand...


----------



## Hope1409

Mrskibler you are preggo, hands down! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you! Keep us posted with your test on Friday but I am sure it will confirm what we already know.....you got your BFP :hugs:

Afm, I just got home from my iui. It was a bit more uncomfortable this time around but it was over quick. DH had good numbers too so hopefully this round will work. Then mrskibler and I can be bump buddies, haha! 

Mrs.326 how are you doing? Not much left until your holding your LO in your arms! I can't believe how fast time flew!


----------



## Mrs.326

So glad to hear it went well, Hope!!! It will be so wonderful for you two to be bump buddies :) :) I joined a November due date thread after I got my BFP and sharing this with those ladies has been a life saver! I highly recommend you two join due date groups once it's officially confirmed :) 

As for how I'm doing... LOL... I feel fat, bloated, and swollen! But I'm at the end and SO SO SO ready for him to be here! I've had contractions each morning for the last 3 days, but nothing I can time out so the doctor doesn't want me to come in yet. I have my first weekly appointment next Friday so hopefully they'll do an exam then and let me know if anything is progressing. I'd still like for him to wait 3 more weeks so I'll be full term, but any longer and I'm going to be trying all the tricks! This momma is ready!


----------



## Kzee

OH MY GOD!!! I stopped receiving email notifications on here and just realised I hadn't seen any updates...

Mrskibler, wow! This all sounds so positive (in both senses of the word!)!!!! I cannot wait to hear that it's all confirmed. Don't worry about feeling like you're going mental. You're bound to! Everything crossed for you... xxx

Hope, glad your second IUI went well! I've got everything crossed for you! If you both get your BFPs this time around, that would be amazing! I want some of that action... ha ha! 

Ohhhh Mrs.326, not long at all now! Thinking of you... you really have been so supportive of us girls on here and continued to be throughout your pregnancy. Thank you!

As for me, I know i'm not in with a chance this month as we only BD'd a couple of times this month and pretty sure it was after ovulation because we had so much going on :( still holding on to a shred of hope that I ovulated late, yeah right, ha! I'm waiting for AF and then I need to call the hospital to make my ultrasound appointment, next week... can anyone tell me what this involves and which day of your cycle you're supposed to have it?

Can't wait for more updates guys xx


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope- feel pregnant yet? Lol that would be so cool to be bump buddies! :) keeping everything crossed for you! What's your address I need to send you some of my water :)

Kzee we only bd'd 3 days the week we conceived so it could still happen!

Mrs326 it seems like it want that long ago you were telling us about your bfp! I'm so happy for you that everything has gone smoothly!

I had my hcg and it was 88 :) I guess I'll believe it now :)


----------



## Kzee

OH MY GOD!!! OH MY GOD!!! OH MY GODDDDDD!! Amazing!! So so happy for you Mrs Kibler!!! It's happening!!! Aarrrggghhhhhhh!!!! Huge Congratulations!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs.326

*!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*​
*!!!!!YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!!​*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
Not much longer until the rest of you follow suit!! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsKibler

Thanks you guys! :) just got a call from the doctor. I have my first appt on the first with the nurse, then I have my appt in the 14th with the doctor and my first ultrasound!! Yyyaaaayyy


----------



## Hope1409

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you! Now the next exciting news is going to be once you find out the sex....assuming you and dh want to find out! Oooo I am so happy :) take good care of urself and baby! Please continue to check back in with us as you progress :) hopefully we will be following behind you soon!!! ;)


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you! Now the next exciting news is going to be once you find out the sex....assuming you and dh want to find out! Oooo I am so happy :) take good care of urself and baby! Please continue to check back in with us as you progress :) hopefully we will be following behind you soon!!! ;)

I will definately be checking in all the time!! I needed a break from stressing so much, then just got too busy with a lot of other things. We will definately be finding out the sex :happydance: Its so far away! lol. 

Let us know how you are feeling all week!!!


----------



## mrswemyss

MrsKibler said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Hope! I'm thinking of you today! This month has to be the month for both of us!!! YAY~:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Okay sooo I totally feel like a complete psycopath! Ive taken so many freaking tests. Yesterday when I had my blood work done (I actually got to run the test) but everyone at work knew, and was SO EXCITED FOR ME. We decided to reject the test because the line is still faint and we didn't feel comfortable calling it a complete positive. We will repeat on friday. I just feel like everything is against me and there is no way that these BEAUTIFUL pink lines are really positive, like I've already decided that they are...but some how will be taken away from me. Is this normal!! I started reading what to expect when your expecting and husband said he thinks I should wait on doing all these things until we know for sure..but LOOK AT THE PICTURE! Are the lines not positives? Even though they aren't super bold? I'm completly freaking out that they haven't gotten darker yet. :( I need your support guys!
> 
> here is the test from yesterday that was rejected and my morning am test from today.
> 
> https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r501/Staceynn5/IMAG0946_zpsbcfedd90.jpg
> 
> 
> Is it normal to feel a little crampy and get little twinges in your uterus area? Thats kinda freaking me out too- but i think its normal? I can smell EVERYTHING. When patients come up to the desk it seems like NOBODY brushed their teeth in the morning...or their breath really does stink. Also right before I told my husband the news...he took me to go get an oreo mcflurry that I was craving...I got it and could only get down 2 or 3 bites! Made me want to throw up, i was literally gagging....so I'm either making myself have symptoms....OR this is actually happening...
> 
> Sorry for the rant guys....I just need to get it out....and not feel like a freak anymore :)
> 
> 
> 
> HI my preseed friends! I have been outta the loop and going to a RE dr! My IUI was today I see you had one and have not read your story yet, but was this your first one?! and You had a positive!? CONGRATS :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay, mrswemyss!! You and Hope are both in my thoughts! I hope you both get positive results from your IUI's this month!! :) Can't wait for the updates!

MrsKibler - I've tried this with all of my pregnant friends as well as my BNB buddies and it's been right for everyone so far... check out the veins under the colored part of your eye. If you hav a "Y" or "V" shaped vein in your right eye, you're expecting a boy. If it's in your left eye, you're expecting a girl! I'm not sure if there's a rule as to how early it can be done, but it would be fun to know now ;) I am still just so, so, so excited for you!!! Take a good look at your ticker now, b/c before you know it you'll be at the end thinking "where did the time go" (and you'll also be thinking "THANK GOD I'M ALMOST DONE" :haha:)


----------



## MrsKibler

If its right it says Boy!! :) I want a girl because I think it'd be fun but I really want an older brother for her first :) Who knows...maybe I'll get both!! :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats MrsKibler! So happy for you!! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler said:


> If its right it says Boy!! :) I want a girl because I think it'd be fun but I really want an older brother for her first :) Who knows...maybe I'll get both!! :)

It could be twins!! :oneofeach: How fun would that be?? ;)

I'm excited to see if it's right. It's been right for everyone else so far. I originally wanted a girl, had a girl feeling, and then it switched right before we found out the sex and I was CERTAIN it was a boy, and sure enough!! I was right :) I think everyone initially wants a girl because obviously as a woman we feel like we could relate more with our child, but I am ecstatic about having a rough and tumble little boy. They tend to love on their mommies more, too, so that's definitely something I'm looking forward to!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope- how are you feeling girl??????


----------



## Hope1409

I'm doing well, very relaxed this month actually....probably because I have so many distractions, I have no time to think ttc. The only noticeable think is I get hot flashes and I'm not sure if clomid can still be doing it after two weeks, or if it's a good symptom? I'm not reading too much into it but that's the only thing out of the norm for me. I am only 6dpiui and it is draggin ass! 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms for you yet? I am not sure if you mentioned this before, but did you have any symptoms before you tested?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope1409 said:


> I'm doing well, very relaxed this month actually....probably because I have so many distractions, I have no time to think ttc. The only noticeable think is I get hot flashes and I'm not sure if clomid can still be doing it after two weeks, or if it's a good symptom? I'm not reading too much into it but that's the only thing out of the norm for me. I am only 6dpiui and it is draggin ass!
> 
> How are you feeling? Any symptoms for you yet? I am not sure if you mentioned this before, but did you have any symptoms before you tested?

Thats good you are relaxed! Its nice to take some thought off TCC. Only another week and you can test! This has got to be your month! Did they say how many rounds they would give ya?

I'm feeling good, I finally got a few nights good sleep! It was insomnia city last week! My first symptom and the reason I decided to test so early was because my BB's hurt so much earlier than they normally do. Normally they do around day 35, and it was only like 22 (or thereabouts), and random bouts of nausea...that has subsided so I'm wondering if it was all nerves on thinking I could be pregnant, and seeing that faint line but I didn't notice it before testing.:shrug:


----------



## Hope1409

I pray this is my month too :) well i adked the doc actually and he said usually they do up to 3 rounds of iui then move on to ivf. He said the reason for this was because the success rate for ivf is so much higher. I know for sure right now there is no way we can afford ivf. We have already spent so much already. Deep down i dont feel i will need ivf though...call it a gut feeling i guess :)

My bbs never get sore around af. The only time they were sore was after i got my bfp last year. Im glad your nausea stopped and hopefully morning sickness will be kind to you! :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> I pray this is my month too :) well i adked the doc actually and he said usually they do up to 3 rounds of iui then move on to ivf. He said the reason for this was because the success rate for ivf is so much higher. I know for sure right now there is no way we can afford ivf. We have already spent so much already. Deep down i dont feel i will need ivf though...call it a gut feeling i guess :)
> 
> My bbs never get sore around af. The only time they were sore was after i got my bfp last year. Im glad your nausea stopped and hopefully morning sickness will be kind to you! :)

they told me usually 4 iui to nwork :( i am 8 dpiui & it is so hard to stay positive! 
best of luck


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> Hope I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Is iui expensive? Does it feel similar to hsg?
> 
> Yaay at least there was a line again:thumbup: I will def be praying for you and please let us know when you get the hcg results.
> 
> The iui is not painful at all...omg if it felt like the HSG I would skip out on it lol. It feels like a pap really, and the catheter is so thin, I couldn't feel a thing. I was surprised when my doc said "all done" cuz I was waiting for some sort of pain. Hopefully this time around will be a breeze too.
> 
> My RE charges $150 for ultrasounds (I get two a month) and $300 for the sperm wash and iui itself. Since I do the trigger shot that's an added $80.....so all in all each full cycle costs me $680 all out of pocket...oh and the clomid another $10 so close to $700. It doesn't sound like much but when you have to pay big chunks all at once, you see your savings depleting and that's scary.Click to expand...



OMG my IUI was so painful for me :( Idk if it is b/c I had endo surgery a cpl months ago, but I was sweating bad and in so much pain... Mine was about $300 something plus US... I dread hearing the price for IVF I doubt we can afford it, so I pray that the IUIs work :(


----------



## Hope1409

Ya IVF at my clinic starts at 13k but you know with all the added Meds and ultrasounds and stuff it's gonna be twice as much. Hopefully neither of us will need to cross that bridge :) I am 10dpiui and have been real good about not symptom spotting. Only noticeable thing so far was dull af cramps at night. It's getting harder and harder not to test early but I WILL resist! Haha!


----------



## mrswemyss

I broke down and tested today ...9dpiui it was negative, of course all my hope is running out. On top of my negative I had my bf a baby shower today and my other friend came who is also prego. Kills me ...def don't test early!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Thinking about you two in your waits- Keeping my fingers crossed!! I hope it doesn't come to IVF either for you guys. I feel somebody having a BFP soon! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Just checking in on you girls!! My fingers are crossed for you both as well :) 

AFM - I'm at that point of pregnancy where I'm just done. So ready for this kiddo to make an appearance. He's consistently measured ahead and last week he was measuring 2 full weeks ahead, so I have an ultrasound on Friday to check his weight and if he's a really big boy they'll talk about inducing me. I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## Hope1409

Omg that is sooo exciting. So you could potentially be induced as soon as next week right? Aahhhh soo exciting! It must be a nice surprise though to think you have longer to go, then get told your actually closer to being done! 

Mrs.Kibler how's it going with you? Did you go for your betas? Sorry if you have posted already, I am having a mental block lol.

Afm, I'm 12dpiui and been having dull af cramps since about 9dpiui. Also I have been waking up once in the middle of the night to use the bathroom which I normally don't. The only time that happened to me was with my angel baby. All signs point to bfp but I am sooo scared to test and be let down. My OTD is we'd but I am not sure if I want to wait until a day after or if I should do it tomorrow a day early. With these cramps though I could swear the witch is on her way!


----------



## Mrs.326

If they're going to induce it would likely be the end of next week or early the following week so he'd be full term (so sometime between the 9th and 12th). It's exciting and nerve racking at the same time... although I don't want to get my hopes up in case they tell me he's a perfectly normal size and they're going to wait for me to go into labor on my own. :haha:

The day before I got my BFP I remember asking my SIL for a tampon since I was certain the witch was on her way and I hadn't brought any with me (we were in Mexico!). Although, it's not typical for me to cramp at all until AF starts so when she didn't show I had an inkling then that it was because I was pregnant. Best of luck!!!! I really, really hope this is it fo you!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck Mrs.326, it's gone so fast!! Can't wait to see pics of your little one :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope you gals don't mind me popping in here, but I just wanted to say that this was my first cycle using preseed and :bfp: after 10 cycles of trying!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## MrsKibler

Awe! Mrs326 I'm so excited for you! You must be anxious! Are you Nesting or have you been? Hope your feeling alright.

I just had another HCG test done today- It went from 88 a week and a half ago to 5647!! :) I'm a happy momma today. Its like I got ants in my pants all day- I'm just in the mood to get things done!! I've been feeling good- only symptoms are sore BB's and frequent bathroom trips. Cramping is pretty much gone but seems to come back after BD'ing. Been having some painful cysts so I hope they dissolve and don't interfere with anything! Stupid things.

I can't wait to here about your testing hope and mrswyesss! YOU BETTER POST RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm a little too big to nest, LOL! What I've been doing instead is paying people to clean or getting my mom to do it for me. Haha! When I get a nesting urge I add it to a list and my mom has been coming up each weekend to mark the items off for me. Almost done now! Just have to get the carpets/floors cleaned next weekend and we're good to go! :)

So glad to hear your numbers are soaring, MrsKibler!! :) So exciting! When's your ultrasound again? And I'm so excited to hear from our testers this week!! :)

Oh, and... Here are some pictures... I don't think I've shared any ???

Me & My best friend comparing bellies (me, left, 31+3 - friend, right, 30+1)
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/2BF1EFF6-D5DF-4FBF-9091-E3FB6F25BD67-1116-0000018DF289AE94.jpg

9 weeks pregnant vs. 34 weeks pregnant
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/110BAEF0-9FEA-4653-B10B-E9EDEDA30C3F-18542-0000107FDB2043A1.jpg

My Halloween Costume 
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/46E985D4-2DE7-4608-80D8-ED42479C347E-18542-0000107FE842A3BB.jpg


----------



## Hope1409

LOVE the pictures, thanks so much for sharing! Your bump looks cute...and tiny! Mrs.Kibler your numbers sound great....that's so exciting!

I caved and tested yesterday with smu and bfn. Af cramps are still lingering....my hopefulness went from allll the way up there to alllll the way down there. Its going to be a bla few days until af shows her face.


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, hope :( Sorry to hear that. How many dpiui are you again? Any chance you tested too early?


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs.326 said:


> Awe, hope :( Sorry to hear that. How many dpiui are you again? Any chance you tested too early?

i was 12dpiui yesterday. i woke up with nasty af cramps this morning and so far they have gone away. i refuse to test again until thursday. technically because of the trigger shot, af should arrive tomorrow or thursday the latest. hopefully i will get a nice surprise but i feel like a negative at 12dpiui is pretty much a for sure thing :cry:


----------



## Mrs.326

Aw, hun :hugs: you're in my prayers constantly. You _are_ going to get that BFP! Maybe not this cycle, but it will happen for you! I'm sure of it. Don't get too down if AF does come. We're all still here supporting you and hopefully IUI will work before you have to consider something as drastic as IVF.


----------



## MrsKibler

AWE hope :( I'm sorry about the BFN. Don't give up yet. You will get that BFP love. Just like Mrs326 said, we are all here for you...so vomit words all over us if you need. We are here....

Mrs 326. My first RN appt is the 5th, and the Dr. appt w/ ultrasound is the 14th! Then we will finally tell the family that weekend....its so hard not to spill beans to anyone- even my BEST friends don't know...blah. 
You look great! Cute costume! lol Never have seen that one before!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, can't wait to see the pics of your little bean (beans??? :))! And I feel honored to know before your friends, LOL... although you ladies also knew before anyone :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> LOVE the pictures, thanks so much for sharing! Your bump looks cute...and tiny! Mrs.Kibler your numbers sound great....that's so exciting!
> 
> I caved and tested yesterday with smu and bfn. Af cramps are still lingering....my hopefulness went from allll the way up there to alllll the way down there. Its going to be a bla few days until af shows her face.

I had a bfn today @ 14dpiui, and just started spotting so I will start full today or tomorrow... I'm sorry for you :(


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
mrswemyss & hope - I'm thinking of you both and praying extra hard.


----------



## Hope1409

Thank you!!!! I really hope your prayers (along with mine) are heard! :)

Still no af as of yet, although I do get the cramps on and off. My dh is having a cyst removed today (nothing serious thank God) so I am preoccupied with that, then afterwards my in-laws are coming over for dinner so I am keeping myself busy. Who knows, maybe it's wishful thinking, but maybe my 12dpiui bfn has changed? Not getting my hopes up but that would be an amazing surprise. If af isn't here tomorrow, I will test tomorrow night or Friday morning.


----------



## Mrs.326

I look forward to reading your update tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Well i had really high hopes last night as i was 14dpiui and no sign of af....sure enough she arrived bright and early this morning. Looks like her flight had a little delay...uggh! 

So I will be doing my last iui this month and if no bfp this go around, we are going to go the natural way. Maybe i will look into soy isoflaves to replace the clomid? I am just so tired of it all. Hope you ladies are well :)


----------



## Mrs.326

:( :hugs:

So sorry, Hope :(. You know what I swear by? FertilAid!! The cycle we conceived I had been taking this stuff (it was the same cycle the clomid failed to work). It's the only thing different I tried and I just happened to conceive that month. I've talked about it before, but I think it's worth a shot... However, I PRAY this last IUI works and you don't have to consider even ordering the stuff!


----------



## MrsKibler

Thinking about you both! I'm so sorry to hear your news. This last round has to work! I will be praying for you as well!
did you ever ask your doctor about letrozole?
That's what worked for us on the first cycle of it. Maybe it's worth a shot. Clomid made me ovulate but this works in a different way than clomid. 

lots of love you guys


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry Hope and Mrswemyss - Huge hugs to you both


----------



## Kzee

So sorry about AF Hope. I know the feeling too well. Hope you're felling ok, on to the next... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKibler

How is everyone feeling? Hanging in there girls?? Hope so!! 

I had my first appt today with my RN- Just went over medical history, and had blood and urine tests done. :) Not too exciting of an appointment but made it a happy day :) Scan will be next wednesday and I'm dying here waiting now!!

How you feeling Mrs326- any contractions yet??!! Did you have an appt yet? Will they set an induction date?


----------



## Kzee

Hey Mrs Kibler, that's great news! Oh it is SO exciting!

I had my ultrasound recently and it was all normal thank God! Also, my last bloodwork came back that my progesterone had gone up to 38 which is a massive deal so am really pleased! Next step the dreaded HSG.

We booked our wedding!!! So excited but so worried, about money really. It's August 2013 so we're going to have to hold off trying for the next couple of months. If I were lucky enough to fall pregnant then it would be due around the same time as our wedding, which isn't ideal! Hate that we have to stop trying after 10 years of nothing. BUT I would be more than happy if I got pregnant early next year, and then at least if I was pregnant for the wedding it wouldn't be in the final months. Wishful thinking eh?! 

Ah well!

Hope everyone else is good? Mrs326, thinking of you!! x


----------



## Mrs.326

MrsKibler - so excited to hear about your scan and see the pictures! The first time you see your baby is unreal. It didn't hit me until I was sitting in the waiting room to see my doctor after my scan and I just started crying as I stared at the pictures... It just all kind of flooded me at once... we made a baby! it was inside me! and I was finally going to be a mommy! Enjoy that moment... still one of my favorites of the entire pregnancy :)

Kzee - Congrats on booking the wedding! Very exciting! :) And good luck with your HSG, do you have it scheduled yet?

AFM - I had an appointment and ultrasound scheduled for last Friday, but they called last minute and rescheduled everything for this Friday :shrug: Oh well, I'm really anxious to hear what they have to say! He's consistently measured ahead and my doctor mentioned if he's a really big boy they may talk about inducing me, but we won't know until the ultrasound. They definitely won't let me go any more than 7 days over my due date, so if he's not here by then we'll schedule the induction sometime around December 5th. I have had TONS of braxton hicks and some normal contractions, but nothing regular... really hoping I can go into labor on my own sooner than later :)


----------



## Mrs.326

OH! I totally forgot... we FINALLY finished the nursery over the weekend... here are some pictures :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/E78156FE-15E6-4D68-B04D-60A12FEB25A7-27145-0000179B242668ED.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/8FCF20C7-6985-4D72-8D00-9054E08C8E60-27145-0000179B1321543B.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/9D7F1A09-A26A-4EC2-8985-BCC1C66E3EF2-27145-0000179B38324CD1.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/424E6019-4271-4A51-A040-B19222552E07-27145-0000179B2DF4214D.jpg


----------



## KCwantsbaby

OMG! Your nursery is so cute and I love his name :)


----------



## Hope1409

love love love the nursery. it is sooo adorable!!! you are in the home stretch now hun, not much left :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks, girls :)

I know hope - not much longer at all! I just got a call that a girl that shares my due date just went into labor! Really hoping I am able to go into labor on my own... very soon... :)


----------



## nikkie122

The nursery is so adorable!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Awe such a cute nursery!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Love the nursery Mrs.326!!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Totally freaking out right now, dh and I just bd'd and I had some blood when I was cleaning up and dh had some on him. It's not a lot and I haven't really had much since.....but seeing blood is the worst feeling ever. It really freaked me out....is this normal? I never want to have sex again! Poor hubs feels awful.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey MrsKibler - how are you doing?? I am just logging on for the first time since Friday. Hope everything is okay!! But yes, it is normal to have some bleeding after DTD... your doctor may have you hold off until 2nd trimester if it continues to happen. Hope all is well!! 

AFM - I have an induction date scheduled for next Wednesday, November 21! Davis was measuring 1 week ahead on the ultrasound and is estimated to weight 7lb10oz already!!! Oh my goodness... he is going to be a really big boy!


----------



## MrsKibler

Congrats! So exciting! One more week and your little one will be here!!!!!

Everything is fine- I only spotted for a little bit- We DTD again this morning and we were in the clear.
Ultrasound tomorrow to see our baby!! :) Can't wait- Hopefully I can sleep tonight I'm so nervous!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Whew! So glad to hear everything is okay! I'm so excited for you to see your baby :) Share pictures if you can!


----------



## Hope1409

hi ladies, sorry have been mia. 

mrs. kibler glad everything is ok. seeing blood is never fun :/ good luck with your appointment and please do share your photos :)

mrs.326 i cannot believe your little one is going to be here one week from today! that is crazy insane...where did the time go! i wish you a speedy and easy delivery and can't wait to see pics of him :) you will by far have the best thanksgiving ever!

nothing new with me. i go to my re tomorrow and will most likely do my final iui on friday. i don't know how im feeling anymore, i kind of have a "i dont give a *&(*&#" attitude cuz i am just so over it all. maybe this attitude will give me my positive, lol...who knows?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope, wishing you the very very best on your IUI. Sometimes the "whatever" attitude is the way to go... whe your body doesn't feel pressured sometimes it just gives in. FX'd for you!

Keep an eye out next week... I'll be sure to check in and share pictures once he gets here :) I still can't believe it's happening in 1 WEEK!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Ladies! I thought I'd pop on, I'm at work so I can't upload a picture- It never works from my phone- But our appointment went good!!

Heartbeat was 168 :)

It was sooo crazy at 8 weeks you can see a little tiny head and arms and legs- We could see the ambilical cord an the little heart beating away :) It was amazing to see our little miracle :) I'll post a picture as soon as I can! :)

Oh, and the Dr. said my Due date will be June 26th :) So I'll have to change my ticker back a few days!!


----------



## Hope1409

That's so great to hear the baby is well mrs.kibler. I think based on your doc putting you back a few days, you might be having a girl???? Who knows really, as long as he or she is healthy! Did you mention to the doc about your spotting? I'm sure he said it was normal. Can't wait to see the pic :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Here's our baby Lieve (Dutch nickname I had from my grandpa all my life Means- sweetheart or loved one- Pronounced Leevah)

https://s1169.beta.photobucket.com/...pg.html?&_suid=135295259574708654911695543096


I ended up calling the on call doc that night- a freak I know- but the blood really made me freak out!! Doc Said it was normal and not to worry as long as your not bleeding as heavy as AF.

Hope- I'll continue to pray for you- hopefully a more relaxed approach will be the ticket. I had the attitude that it just wasn't going to happen that month and didn't really plan when we had sex- and got lucky- so maybe thats all you need. Thinking about you guys both all the time!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh my goodness! What a perfect little bean :) Congrats again!! Lieve is a perfect nickname, too :) June will be here before you know it... enjoy all the milestones along the way! 

My mom keeps insisting I will have the baby tomorrow. I'd be fine with that!! Although, I have to admit, I'd really like to see Twilight before I go into labor :haha:


----------



## Kzee

Oh! So good to see all your exciting news!! 

Hope, don't give up Hope(!) It's happened before and will happen again, when the time is right. thinking of you all xx


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks K! I have my final iui this afternoon. Yesterday i had 2 nice follies on the right measuring 22 and 23mm. The nurse said its possible for both to release aka twins lol. Honestly i dont mind as long as i am blessed with healthy kids. 

Mrs.326, your breaking dawn comment literally made me lol. When i get to 8 months in my pregnancy, i am staying away from public places in case my water breaks haha! So more power to you for going to the movies :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishing you the VERY BEST OF LUCK this round, hope! :) 

LOL! When you get to this point and you realize you're approaching your last night out for a _long_ time, you don't even consider your water breaking... I'd gladly sit in my own waters to finish out the movie if it came to that :haha: (just kidding!!)


----------



## Hope1409

Hahaaahaaa ur hilarious! That gave me a much needed laugh! And thanks for the well wishes! Hopefully this time we will get lucky...and if not then I will pick myself up and give myself some ntnp time for a few months. Not much we can do but take it one day at a time. :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Glad you're ok MrsK! Loving the piccy!

Mrs.326 - enjoy Twilight! And good luck on Wednesday, we can't wait to see photos :)

Hope - Good luck with the iui, FX for you!!

AFM, I have had a couple of tests (ticking boxes for the referral) which I should get results back for in 2 weeks, then my referral will go through and I finally get to go to a fertility specialist! Yay. Just passed the 18 month ttc mark now :(

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MrsKibler

hahha cracking up over here- was the movie good Mrs326? I won't be able to see it maybe until after next weekend!

I'm working overtime this week and next- ..but have Thursday off! Gobble Gobble!

Hope- I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Hope all goes well!!
B- I hope you get to see your FS really quickly and don't have to wait too long!!

I hope everyone enjoys the weekend! :)


----------



## Hope1409

Just popping in to wish Mrs.326 a quick and easy delivery tomorrow....if you havent delivered already, haha! Congratulations, you made it! :) So so so happy for you!!!

Mrs. Kibler how are you doing? any ms yet?

Nothing new with me, just keep distracted with thanksgiving preps so its nice not to be symptom spotting :)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrs 326 can't wait to see a picture of your little man :) I hope all goes smoothly for you!!!


I've been so nauseous lately, n not even funny. Usually feeling worse after I eat! And all day....blah. I know I shouldn't complain but eating is such work! Really cannot in the mornings when I get out of bed, almost painful but only for a minute. 
I'm getting exited to tell the family this weekend :)
I feel great about hitting 9 wks!

Hope how are you feeling? When is testing day? 

What is every one else up to??


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Mrs 326 can't wait to see a picture of your little man :) I hope all goes smoothly for you!!!
> 
> 
> I've been so nauseous lately, n not even funny. Usually feeling worse after I eat! And all day....blah. I know I shouldn't complain but eating is such work! Really cannot in the mornings when I get out of bed, almost painful but only for a minute.
> I'm getting exited to tell the family this weekend :)
> I feel great about hitting 9 wks!
> 
> Hope how are you feeling? When is testing day?
> 
> What is every one else up to??

You are almost done with the ms....hopefully! Hang in there, it is well worth it in the end :hugs: I am doing ok, I test Dec. 1st...loooong ways to go!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey ladies, I'm bored in the er....couldn't stop throwing up last night from 8pm to 8 this morning. Called dr told me to go in to get iv fluids. currently waiting on 2nd bag to finish.... Told me I was BONE DRY, had lots of keytones in my urine, and lots of bacteria....so prescription zofran and antibiotics for me! 

I hope this was just a bug and not from hormones!

Thinking of you mrs 326!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Hey ladies, I'm bored in the er....couldn't stop throwing up last night from 8pm to 8 this morning. Called dr told me to go in to get iv fluids. currently waiting on 2nd bag to finish.... Told me I was BONE DRY, had lots of keytones in my urine, and lots of bacteria....so prescription zofran and antibiotics for me!
> 
> I hope this was just a bug and not from hormones!
> 
> Thinking of you mrs 326!

Oh my goodness!!! I hope whatever it is, it passes soon! Sounds more like a bug if they found bacteria in the urine...I am sure you will know more before they discharge you. That doesn't sound like fun at all. :hugs: My sister had a friend who would take herself to the ER every other week to get an IV drip because she would get soo dehydrated. It happened to her with all 3 pregnancies. Feel better soon and get lots of rest! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKibler

I'm dying to hear from mrs326!!! 

How are you feeling hope? Kzee? Mrswyess??

We told our families the last few days so it has been very emotional! Lots of fun! And aload off my shoulders that I can finally talk about it!


----------



## Hope1409

I'm dying to hear from her too! I'm sure she's got her hands full and no time to herself. 

I'm doing ok, trying not to symptom spot. I'm 8dpiui today so one more week to go before testing. I refuse to test early! Haha. 

Thats so exciting you told your families. I was on mother glow.com the other day watching announcement videos and was crying my eyes out!


----------



## Kzee

Hi all! Oh it's so exciting about mrs326, bless her! Can't wait to see how it all went!
I'm fine, everything's kind of cooled off for us TTC because of the wedding. It's Aug next year so as much as i'd be the happiest ever if we got pregnant it would mean us losing deposits etc on our wedding as we'd have to cancel it, so we're gonna wait until Maybe Feb/March but going to have all the tests with the specialist to see if we need help and what kind of help for when it comes to the right time. Pretty horrible stopping trying but at the same time, nice not worrying all the time, at least for now! 

Sorry you've been so ill Mrs Kibler, hopefully that phase will pass asap. I cannot wait for a day when I can tell my friends and family i'm pregnant, I hope one day I can! Must have been so wonderful for you both!

Hope, got everything crossed for you for this weekend. Good on you for not testing early. Just remember that so many people have IUI and then get pregnant naturally... just a matter of time, the waiting is crap, i know!

Speak soon lovelies xxx

P.S I'm not sure if we've discussed this before on here, but how old are you guys? I've just turned 30 :( ha!


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Kzee! 4 more days to go ans ita driving me insane lol. Im 29, will turn 30 in march. Its scary to think i was 28 when i first fell pregnant...time flew!! 

I read on another thread a woman who was told both tubes were blocked and twisted and her only option was ivf. Low and behold her and her dh had sex 1 time after the fact and she fell pregnant! It was so inspiring to read. Miracles do happen!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies!! Finally have a moment to update everyone on BNB ;)

Davis is here!! Was born on Wednesday, November 21, 2012 at 10:46am. He weighed in at 7lb 5oz and was 20.5" long. Absolutely perfect in every way!

I checked into the hospital in Tuesday night already having contractions (though, I couldn't really feel them). They started my first dose of the cervix softener at 10:40pm, 2nd dose at 1:40am, and before they could administer the third dose my waters broke on their own at 3am. Around 5:30 the contractions were so incredibly strong I asked for an epidural... The nurse was pretty adamant I probably hadn't made enough progress at that point to get one, but went ahead and checked my cervix to find I was already at 3cm!! Got my epidural at 6am, checked again after it was inserted and I was at a 5! Pretty obvious at this point things were moving quickly. Started feeling lots of pressure around 9am and asked for another check... 10cm!! Fully effaced!! Ready to push!! Had to wait for the doc before they'd let me push. She got there at 10:30am and Davis was born 16 minutes later. Only 3 pushes and he made his debut :) We're so in love with this sweet baby! 

Thinking of you all!! Hope you're all doing well :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/7519419A-AF15-4FB8-BC4D-9DB37C5E8168-2877-00000126237CEEB6.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/C005AF64-1DE2-473C-A9C0-9A0D69CBB3A0-2877-00000126185DBAEB.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/83F05253-7EA2-4FD5-9A11-C614E2C7A6BA-2877-000001260F028BF3.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/06C85463-C7FD-4752-A261-6C341D836D0A-2877-0000012603CBB05F.jpg


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies!! Finally have a moment to update everyone on BNB ;)

Davis is here!! Was born on Wednesday, November 21, 2012 at 10:46am. He weighed in at 7lb 5oz and was 20.5" long. Absolutely perfect in every way!

I checked into the hospital in Tuesday night already having contractions (though, I couldn't really feel them). They started my first dose of the cervix softener at 10:40pm, 2nd dose at 1:40am, and before they could administer the third dose my waters broke on their own at 3am. Around 5:30 the contractions were so incredibly strong I asked for an epidural... The nurse was pretty adamant I probably hadn't made enough progress at that point to get one, but went ahead and checked my cervix to find I was already at 3cm!! Got my epidural at 6am, checked again after it was inserted and I was at a 5! Pretty obvious at this point things were moving quickly. Started feeling lots of pressure around 9am and asked for another check... 10cm!! Fully effaced!! Ready to push!! Had to wait for the doc before they'd let me push. She got there at 10:30am and Davis was born 16 minutes later. Only 3 pushes and he made his debut :) We're so in love with this sweet baby! 

Thinking of you all!! Hope you're all doing well :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/7519419A-AF15-4FB8-BC4D-9DB37C5E8168-2877-00000126237CEEB6.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/C005AF64-1DE2-473C-A9C0-9A0D69CBB3A0-2877-00000126185DBAEB.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/83F05253-7EA2-4FD5-9A11-C614E2C7A6BA-2877-000001260F028BF3.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/06C85463-C7FD-4752-A261-6C341D836D0A-2877-0000012603CBB05F.jpg


----------



## Hope1409

Omg mrs.326, reading your post and seeing pics of your precious bundle has made me super emotional! I am crying like a little girl, haha...but happy tears of course! Massive Congratulations! You are so lucky that he was out in 3 pushes! I hope I get that lucky when it's my turn! It is really nice to hear from you! I know you have your hands full but please pop back in here when you can, update us on pics and let us know how you are :) I hope you are having a speedy recovery and baby Davis is doing well!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Congrats MRS.326!!! Davis is beautiful!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks girls :) and of course I'll continue to pop by!! Life with a newborn is quite the adjustment but so worth it. I wear these bags under my eyes with great pride :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Oh mrs 326!! He is beautiful! Congratulations! I'm so happy everything went well for you!! :) that's amazing! 

I'm feeling much better, starting to be able to eat some more normal food finally! Yyaay! Heading to michigan next weekend for christmas with my husbands side. We are excited to announce to them as it is very emotional for them since his dad was diagnoaed with als and was given just a couple years to live, he has been very depressed in thinking he would never get to meet his grandkids. So I'm really looking forward to everyone elses expressions. 

I'm thinking about you this weekend hope! Update us right away!!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies....well, I had a total meltown last night because my af cramps were so strong and I knew I was out. I had promised myself no testing before Dec. 1st, so when the clock hit midnight, I went and took an ic..........lets just say I got 2 hours of sleep due to the shock and excitement of my BFP!!!!! I can't believe it, it still feels like a dream. Dh went out and bought me a frer this morning and two pink lines!!!! Exactly on our one year anniversary of TTCAL. It's been a crazy 15 months so I'm trying to take it one step at a time and pray this bean (or beans) stick!!!!! :) :) :) :)


----------



## MrsKibler

HOPE!!!!! OMG!! YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! WHAT'S THE SURE DATE FOR YOU THEN!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! I'LL CONTINUE PRAYING your little one sticks!!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> HOPE!!!!! OMG!! YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! WHAT'S THE SURE DATE FOR YOU THEN!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! I'LL CONTINUE PRAYING your little one sticks!!

Thank you!!!! It still hasn't sunk in lol! I'm 15dpiui today so if all goes well, me EDD would be around August 8th. When is your EDD? I'm going to call my RE Monday morning and get betas and progestrone taken so I can have some piece of mind that its progressing ok. I hope we get an early scan just to make sure the bean is in the uterus and not the tubes (which I doubt). 

The hardest thing is going to be lying to my mom and sis that I got af so that I can surprise them at Xmas! This isn't a dream right? This is actually happening...after so so sooo many months....I got my two lines :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppymom

Hello all of you ladies on here with your BFPs! I am just wondering which of you used pre-seed the month you conceived? I am thinking of ordering some, but don't want to harm my chances of getting a BFP, even though it claims to be sperm friendly (can we say, paranoid?!)... thanks!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congratulations Mrs.326, he is gorgeous!!!

Congratulations Hope, that's fantastic news!!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope! Good luck with your bloodwork today! :) Can't wait to hear more about how you are feeling and seeing you go through everything I've just gotten through. Isn't it crazy how different pregnancies can be!?

My EDD is June 26- I thought it would be the 24th (counting from last AF) But from the ultrasound thats what it gave me. :)

Puppymom- I used it on and off throughout the month- we didn't use it everytime but it actually helps sperm because it thins out the mucus they have to travel through so it makes it more slippery for them to swim through. Hope it works for you!


----------



## nikkie122

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies....well, I had a total meltown last night because my af cramps were so strong and I knew I was out. I had promised myself no testing before Dec. 1st, so when the clock hit midnight, I went and took an ic..........lets just say I got 2 hours of sleep due to the shock and excitement of my BFP!!!!! I can't believe it, it still feels like a dream. Dh went out and bought me a frer this morning and two pink lines!!!! Exactly on our one year anniversary of TTCAL. It's been a crazy 15 months so I'm trying to take it one step at a time and pray this bean (or beans) stick!!!!! :) :) :) :)

Congrats on your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

My second beta came back great. It went from 98 to 241!!!! They booked my for a scan next week to make sure the pregnancy is not tubal and if it all looks ok, I will graduate to my obgyn!!!! 

Mrs.Kibler how are you feeling? Have you been hit with morning sickness yet? I'm still doing ok (knock on wood). I only have light headedness once in a while if I move fast or wa too much. 

Mrs.326 hope your doing great and momiehood is treating you well :) thank you to everyone else for the well wishes :)


----------



## Kzee

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey ladies!! Finally have a moment to update everyone on BNB ;)
> 
> Davis is here!! Was born on Wednesday, November 21, 2012 at 10:46am. He weighed in at 7lb 5oz and was 20.5" long. Absolutely perfect in every way!
> 
> I checked into the hospital in Tuesday night already having contractions (though, I couldn't really feel them). They started my first dose of the cervix softener at 10:40pm, 2nd dose at 1:40am, and before they could administer the third dose my waters broke on their own at 3am. Around 5:30 the contractions were so incredibly strong I asked for an epidural... The nurse was pretty adamant I probably hadn't made enough progress at that point to get one, but went ahead and checked my cervix to find I was already at 3cm!! Got my epidural at 6am, checked again after it was inserted and I was at a 5! Pretty obvious at this point things were moving quickly. Started feeling lots of pressure around 9am and asked for another check... 10cm!! Fully effaced!! Ready to push!! Had to wait for the doc before they'd let me push. She got there at 10:30am and Davis was born 16 minutes later. Only 3 pushes and he made his debut :) We're so in love with this sweet baby!
> 
> Thinking of you all!! Hope you're all doing well :)
> 
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/7519419A-AF15-4FB8-BC4D-9DB37C5E8168-2877-00000126237CEEB6.jpg
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/C005AF64-1DE2-473C-A9C0-9A0D69CBB3A0-2877-00000126185DBAEB.jpg
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/83F05253-7EA2-4FD5-9A11-C614E2C7A6BA-2877-000001260F028BF3.jpg
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/06C85463-C7FD-4752-A261-6C341D836D0A-2877-0000012603CBB05F.jpg

Arrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a cutey!!! well done Mrs.326!!!!! xxx


----------



## Kzee

HOPE!!!! ARRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! AMAZING!!! THIS IS THE BEST NEWS AFTER YOUR LONG STUGGLE!!! SEE, I TOLD YOU!!!! WOOOWHOOOOOOOOOOO! 

3 of you on this thread getting your BFPs, how good is that??!?! Gives me hope for me and my OH. We're gonna start trying again in the New Year. Pray for us girlies, we need it.

Seriously Hope, i'm over the moon for you!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks so much Kzee!!! I think it sinks in more and more with each passing day, lol. I'm afraid to get too excited but surprisingly I am much more calmer than I thought I would given how my first mc really scared me. I feel good and positive about this one :) I have my first us next week to make sure it's not a tubal pregnancy and if all is ok, I will graduate to my obgyn :) 

I will pray for you and keep my fingers crossed that 2013 is the year for you....for all you ladies still waiting your turn! I look back to where I was the last 15 months emotionally and mentally and I don't know how I overcame it all, especially with so many family and friends getting pregnant while I was still trying. God is good and he blesses us when he knows its our time....we just need to have faith and never give up :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> Thanks so much Kzee!!! I think it sinks in more and more with each passing day, lol. I'm afraid to get too excited but surprisingly I am much more calmer than I thought I would given how my first mc really scared me. I feel good and positive about this one :) I have my first us next week to make sure it's not a tubal pregnancy and if all is ok, I will graduate to my obgyn :)
> 
> I will pray for you and keep my fingers crossed that 2013 is the year for you....for all you ladies still waiting your turn! I look back to where I was the last 15 months emotionally and mentally and I don't know how I overcame it all, especially with so many family and friends getting pregnant while I was still trying. God is good and he blesses us when he knows its our time....we just need to have faith and never give up :)

Yay hope I had a + on Sunday! We can be bump buddies. Say a prayer my baby stays plssss I have my 2nd blood test tomorrow.


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> HOPE!!!!! OMG!! YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! WHAT'S THE SURE DATE FOR YOU THEN!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! I'LL CONTINUE PRAYING your little one sticks!!
> 
> Thank you!!!! It still hasn't sunk in lol! I'm 15dpiui today so if all goes well, me EDD would be around August 8th. When is your EDD? I'm going to call my RE Monday morning and get betas and progestrone taken so I can have some piece of mind that its progressing ok. I hope we get an early scan just to make sure the bean is in the uterus and not the tubes (which I doubt).
> 
> The hardest thing is going to be lying to my mom and sis that I got af so that I can surprise them at Xmas! This isn't a dream right? This is actually happening...after so so sooo many months....I got my two lines :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

My due date is Aug 8th!! I took my second test after my last one was negative :nope: knowing it'd be negative and I had two lines!! I was 15 do also


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats!!!! We def can be bump buddies!!! I'm sure your second beta will be great! How are you feeling, any symptoms now that you know ur pregnant?


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Mrswemyss. My birthday is Aug 8th :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> Congrats!!!! We def can be bump buddies!!! I'm sure your second beta will be great! How are you feeling, any symptoms now that you know ur pregnant?

I am having cramps and my boobs are super sore... Also I'm exhausted!!! So far that is it ...u?


----------



## mrswemyss

puppymom said:


> Hello all of you ladies on here with your BFPs! I am just wondering which of you used pre-seed the month you conceived? I am thinking of ordering some, but don't want to harm my chances of getting a BFP, even though it claims to be sperm friendly (can we say, paranoid?!)... thanks!

I actually had my 2nd iui, did not use preseed this time...


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> My second beta came back great. It went from 98 to 241!!!! They booked my for a scan next week to make sure the pregnancy is not tubal and if it all looks ok, I will graduate to my obgyn!!!!
> 
> Mrs.Kibler how are you feeling? Have you been hit with morning sickness yet? I'm still doing ok (knock on wood). I only have light headedness once in a while if I move fast or wa too much.
> 
> Mrs.326 hope your doing great and momiehood is treating you well :) thank you to everyone else for the well wishes :)

*
My first HCG level was 700....My nurse just said it is great. But my friend told me it is high?! I did my 2nd today but won't have results till tomorrow! My US is the 20th  then I go to OBGYN  so exciting  I will pray for us both* i am already worried about what to eat!! Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Hope1409

You might have more than one in there with that high number? My symptoms have vanished really. I feel "normal" today lol. I eat healthy to begin with but now its more difdicult cuz i want to make sure i am getting enough variety of healthy things...duno if i made any sense lol. My us is tuesday...it cant come fast enough!


----------



## mrswemyss

Yay I am so excited for you! I'm counting down till mine.:) I read some where the number could mean nothing or it could be one of many things... As long as I have a healthy pregnancy that is all I ask! :) but I have faith God will answer that prayer :) 
Keep me updated with everything! Did u join another thread?


----------



## Hope1409

mrswemyss said:


> Yay I am so excited for you! I'm counting down till mine.:) I read some where the number could mean nothing or it could be one of many things... As long as I have a healthy pregnancy that is all I ask! :) but I have faith God will answer that prayer :)
> Keep me updated with everything! Did u join another thread?

I joined the "August 2013 Rainbow Babies" thread. You?


----------



## mrswemyss

My hcg level from yesterday was 2137 & progesterone was 29 it was 700&35. Thy said it was good... But is it ok of prog. Went down?
Haven't joined one yet


----------



## Hope1409

mrswemyss said:


> My hcg level from yesterday was 2137 & progesterone was 29 it was 700&35. Thy said it was good... But is it ok of prog. Went down?
> Haven't joined one yet

im not sure about the progesterone hun as they only checked mine the one time and it was a 50. I think if the doc thought it was an issue, he would put you on supplements. Try not to stress and if you are concerned, call and ask the nurse at your ob's office.:hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

No use to worry!! I'm sure thwy would have said something!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!! What fabulous news!!!!!!!! Congrats Hope & mrswemyss!!!!!!!! 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am over the moon thrilled for you both! 

Davis and I are doing well. Poor baby has been struggling with jaundice since birth so they have me supplementing with formula now :( Hoping to be back to exclusively breast in a few days!


----------



## mrswemyss

Thanks so much! I am so excited, but still sooooo nervous! But I am keeping faith


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Ladies!! Looks like I missed out on a bit! Congrats Mrswemyss!!! Sooo cool! Awe how neat you guys are due at the same time!! :) Its baby season!! Can't wait to hear about your scans!

Had a great trip to MI for 'Christmas'! We have our 12 week appt tomorrow- :) I feel safe now :) We'll get to hear the heartbeat tomorrow and I CAN'T WAIIIITT!! It will be interesting to see if its high again. :) Haven't really been feeeling pregnant- although I'm starting to show a little- Here is our little blog we have started if you want to check it out- www.ourbabylieve.tumblr.com I'm starting to show a bit- I think its early- but I'm definately am not pushing out the stomache. I can't wait till it looks like an actual pregnant belly- and not "is she gaining weight...?" :)
I called my closest cousin in Canada- we were best friends growing up- to tell her our news and she told me she is actually also pregnant and due the week before me! Its great having that person going through the exact same thing with you. 

I'm just so happy hearing about you two :) 

Mrs326- I hope you are able to get back to BF soon! I'm looking forward to it :) How long do you plan on doing it? My husband only wants me to go till about 9 months and then he said its wierd- I told him I want to till 1 year- and thought that choice is really up more to me but...I want him to be a part of the choice to- I guess we will see when we get there- :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Let us know how the 12 week apt goes! 
I am so so excited, still so Nervous... I had my final beta labs today, say a prayer!


----------



## overanalyzer

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind if I ask a few questions??? I followed this thread for awhile and believe that I read some of you were on Clomid? If this is accurate and I'm not confusing this thread with another, I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind sharing your Clomid experience? I tried searching the thread to go back and see who tried it, etc but this thread is quite long haha! How many cycles you tried, Did it work?, overall experience, anything really! I finished my first round on the 7th of this month. I have a lot of thoughts/feelings about it so wondering if they are normal to have. 

Thanks you!


----------



## puppymom

I also just finished my first round, so will update you as things happen!


----------



## Hope1409

overanalyzer said:


> Hi everyone, hope you don't mind if I ask a few questions??? I followed this thread for awhile and believe that I read some of you were on Clomid? If this is accurate and I'm not confusing this thread with another, I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind sharing your Clomid experience? I tried searching the thread to go back and see who tried it, etc but this thread is quite long haha! How many cycles you tried, Did it work?, overall experience, anything really! I finished my first round on the 7th of this month. I have a lot of thoughts/feelings about it so wondering if they are normal to have.
> 
> Thanks you!

I was on 4 rounds of 50mg clomid with no bfp. When I began seeing my RE, he upped my dose to 100mg and I did that with a trigger shot and IUI and the third time gave me my bfp :) My experience with clomid was easy. I had no side effects other than it dried up my cervical mucous. But I just took mucinex for that and it helped. Good luck to you hun!

Mrs. Kibler, love your blog! The pics are too cute. I just had my 5wk scan today and the sac is in the uterus so i am relieved that it isnt an ectopic :happydance: i go back next week hopefully to see how many in the sac and to hear a hb. How long did your ms last for? i am so worried about it kicking in, i hate throwing up :dohh:

Mrs.326, hopefully you go back to bf in no time. Hope you are adjusting well and baby davis is growing big and healthy every day :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Mrsweyess- I never spell your name right- sorry :( I hope all your blood work came back good!!

Hope- I'm so glad your five week scan went well! :) Can't wait to hear about next weeks!! How exciting!! :) My MS was only really week 8+9 week 10 my appetite wasn't fully back but was much better- Now I'm feeling great. I still get a little queasy with some smells or food but I'll take it :) I'm glad you liked my blog!! For some reason tumblr isn't working today :( I was able to get my 12 week picture in but we posted online our final announcement to the rest of the world- I added the link and its not working for anyone :( Oh well.

My appt this morning went well!! :) Heard the heartbeat- Oh girls its just the most comforting feeling!! :) Dr said it was 130's/140's. We actually heard a swishing noise which was the baby moving. Pretty cool :) Bring on the 2nd trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrswemyss

lol my mom spells it wrong still so do not feel bad! Yes my last HCG level was 17,356 :)))


----------



## Hope1409

How are you ladies doing? It's been quiet here lately.

Mrs.326, how is Davis doing? Are you back to bf him again? 

Mrs.Kibler how does officially being in second tri feel? I cannot wait to get there, I am only halfway :/ 

Mrs.W you have your scan Thursday also right? Can't wait to hear all about it!

Afm, I have my scan on Thursday which feels a lifetime away. Dh and I bought a cute monkey sleeper/rocker for our parents so we can give them that on Xmas day. I can't wait to see their reaction! Even though my mom knew about my iui, I lied to her and told her this last one didn't work, so she has noooo idea what's coming to her, lol :) my nausea is ridiculous, nothing seems to help it. I have no appetite for any food, I have to force myself to eat bland things like steamed rice or yogurt. And my prenatal vitamins are so hard to swallow so I'm a little stressed about that because I don't want my little bean to be deprived of what he needs.


----------



## mrswemyss

Yes tomorrow!!! Can't wait


----------



## MrsKibler

How did the scan go mrswemyss? 

Hope- I bet your are just dying!! just a couple days :) try taking vitamin b6. I heard for some it works wonders. I was on a yogurt diet for a bit to! Update us thursday!

I'm feeling great now :) so happy to be in 2nd trimester!!! We are moving today and tomorrow morning,, so it has been a bit stressful, and doesn't feel like christmas time at all. Belly is actually starting to pop now too! Looking forward to our next appt on the 8th!!


----------



## Hope1409

glad to hear your doing well mrs.kibler. im hanging in there. i had my scan this past thursday and we heard the heartbeat!!!! it was music to my ears :) i graduated from my re and i get to go back to my obgyn for my prenatal visit on the 2nd of january. i will be a little over 8 weeks by then, closer to 9. nausea has eased off a bit but i still get waves of it. i just keep reminding myself that i am one week closer to second tri :)

Merry Christmas to all you wonderful ladies and enjoy your time with family and friends!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA lately. This little guy keeps be pretty busy ;)

We're still dealing with jaundice but he's been a champ at switching between breast and bottle. We found out we're dealing with breast milk jaundice.. Basically there's a hormone in my milk that's keeping him from voiding the bilirubin, so that's why his levels have stayed high, although they're finally below 10 which is good!! Beast feeding is the easiest/hardest thing I've ever done. It can definitely be stressful and other times its the most amazing experience. If you guys decide to do it my best advice is to be patient and persistent. It gets easier after the 3rd week. I'm going to try to keep with it until at least 6 months, but I'm not sure how pumping at work will be since I'm in and out of my office so much and I loathe pumping!!! (Not everyone does though, so don't worry ;)) He's definitely well fed though! He's already up to 9lb 2oz at 4.5 weeks (up from 7lb 4oz at birth!). It's amazon how much they change in such a short time. I'll try to get I again in the morning to post some new pics. 

Glad to read you're all doing well!!! I am SO happy for you all :) can't wait to see scans from hope & mrswemyss and mrs.kibler, I'm about to go check out your blog ;) Welcome to the 2nd tri by the way. I felt the best during 2nd tri, although I never had the 2nd tri energy they talk about. Hope it all goes well for you!

Looking forward to more updates from you ladies ;)


----------



## Hope1409

Just dropping in here to wish all you wonderful ladies a happy new year! I wish only the best and greatest for 2013!!!!

I hope you are all doing well! I am excited for my appt tomorrow with my ob but nervous also. Hopefully our little walnut is healthy and growing as he or she should! :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Happy New Year Hope :) Hope your appt went well.

MrsK - Hope all is going well with you and bump:)

Mrs.326 - Hope all is well and Davis is doing good :)

AFM - had my referral appt - I'll be having an HSG test in the next few weeks but if that comes back ok doc basically said there's nothing more she can suggest and no reason why I can't get pregnant naturally so keep trying (helpful when you've already been trying for 20 months!). I might get the chance to be referred for IVF in July assuming I'm not PG by then...I could have IUI but doc doesn't see much point - she doesn't think the chances are worth the effort when I could just go for IVF. I guess I'll way up the options if it gets to that. Hopefully I will be joining you ladies with a bump one of these days :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey everyone!!!! Hope all is going well!!! 

Hope- how is the little one???? How are you?? Any MS!!!

Mrsb- good luck with ur hsg!! Make sure u take some pain reliever before u go in!! And try to stay relaxed!

Afm- baby and I are doing great!! We had our 16wk appt baby's heart rate was in the 140's :). I still swear up and down its a girl!!! We find out feb 7th. :) can't wait!! Has anyone registered? I'm getting so anxious!!!!!!! I'm so lost on what the best everything is. I need to start doing some research!!!


----------



## Kzee

Hello all! Happy New Year!

Glad everyone seems to be getting on great!

Mrs. B, i too have my HSG in a couple of weeks. I'm scared after reading all the horror stories on here!! Help!

Ready to get the ball rolling again after a bit of a TTC break. I'm not sure what the next step will be after the HSG. I think another SA from my OH and then go from there. IVF maybe? My specialist hasn't mentioned IUI to us but i'll ask. I would be happy to try that before IVF as i've seen it works, for you guys!!! Also, IVF scares me so much as it's the last resort.

Speak soon xx


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies! My appointments so far have gone great! I have my next one on Wednesday. 

Mrs.K I'm doing good. No actual vomiting (yet) but just the constant nausea and no food sounds appealing kind of thing. I haven't gained a single pound yet so that's good at least lol. I'm really not showing yet but my pants are starting to get a little snug. How are you doing? I can't wait until you find out the sex!!!! How exciting!

Mrs.B and Kazee, the HSG is not all that horrific as you read online so please don't worry too much. It is an uncomfortable procedure but nothing we can't handle :) just make sure you take 4 Advil (ibuprofen) about 45 min before the procedure. 

As for iui....well I am proof that it works so definitely as your doc about it before jumping to IVF. I know a lot of women on here tried five or six cycles of iui before they got their BFP. I think the trick is to make sure your doc does medicated iui with trigger shot, this way you have more control on timing.


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope- how was your appt?????????????

Baby lieve gave us quite the scare this morning. I woke up have extreme chest pain, it was knocking the wind out of me! We finally went to ER about 45min later. I had an abnormal EKG, and my right lung had some abnormal sounds. They couldn't figure out what caused that but, when they went to check the baby with the Doppler they couldn't find the heartbeat!!! Two people tried for about 35 minutes. It felt like forever in hell. Finally they brought over ultrasound over and found the baby, just waving away at us!!!! Heart beat was in the 140s :). I told DH that the baby was grounded. Scared me so much. I couldn't imagine what it feels like to go through a miscarriage but the actual thought was just awful. We had a couple patients come in for vaginal bleeding today and I just wanted to cry with them. I put my sweater on to hide my belly so they wouldn't have to see it, but I just wanted to hold their hand instead of drawing their blood. 
I hope that all is well with everyone, I will continue to say prayers for all you ladies!!!
Thankyou for all your support. Sorry for the sap story!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Kzee & Mrs B - best of luck to you both with your HSGs! I hope everything works out for you both! 

Hope & MrsKibler I am so happy to hear things are going well!! :):) I can't wait to hear what you're expecting!! I'm on my phone now, but I promise I'll try to post some pics of Davis soon! He's already grown so much!! He's already over 13lbs. He's such a happy boy, too. No giggles yet, but he has the biggest smile. It melts my heart :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs B.

Hey,

Had my HSG last week which was fine - Kzee I might be a bit late with some comforting words but just to let you know the HSG was not bad at all. I did take a painkiller half an hour before (forgot to take it an hour before!). The worst part for me was the speculum but I always find that painful - the actual HSG was fine. Good luck with yours (or I hope it went well if it has already happened!)

Oh MrsKibler, that must have been awful! So glad to hear everything turned out ok in the end and you got to see baby waving at you :)

Mrs.326, we'd love to see some pics of Davis! It's great to hear he's doing so well!


----------



## overanalyzer

Would you guys mind if I asked another question on this thread? I've asked a couple in the past and have greatly appreciated your help. 

This time wondering about HSG test. For those who have had it, will I be fine to go back to work afterwards?

Thanks!


----------



## Hope1409

overanalyzer said:


> Would you guys mind if I asked another question on this thread? I've asked a couple in the past and have greatly appreciated your help.
> 
> This time wondering about HSG test. For those who have had it, will I be fine to go back to work afterwards?
> 
> Thanks!

you should be fine to go back to work. you will most likely have some spotting so will need to wear a sanitary pad and have a few ibuprofin for cramps. i myself came home and just rested but i was capable to go to work if i needed to. :) good luck.

hope all you ladies are doing well. so far so good with me. i hope to find out the sex in a few weeks at my 16 week scan....if not i might book a private scan so i can know before my bday. this way i can do a gender reveal at my party :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Wow hope time is sure flying!, I had to wait till 20 weeks to find out gender!! US is Thursday for us. Baby is starting to kick!! I feel it time to time, but not as much as I thought I would so ill be happy to see everything is okay on thurs!! 

Over analyzer, everyone who had an hsg on this thread had no issues, except me. It look the dr about half hour just to get the cath in my cervix, mine was awful I had to call into work and I wasn't supposed to start for a few hours after. Hope all goes well for you!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

MrsK - how did the US go? Did you find out if it's a boy or a girl??


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey! Yes! Baby is a girl!! Everything measured perfectly! Baby is in the 40th percentile for size :) 

how is everyone doing and whats going on???

I'll post pictures if our gender reveal in our blog later today, they turned out beautiful!


----------



## Hope1409

Awww congrats mrs.kibler. You were thinking it was a girl all along :) so happy to hear all is well with u and baby. 

Nothing new with me. We got into a little car accident this weekend so i really pray baby is ok. I am trying to not mentally screw myself until i call my doc tomorrow to see if they need to see me or ne thing. Otherwise my next scan would be in two weeks and i hope we can find out the sex :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope- I'm sure your little one is just fine :) it's amazing the amount of protection your womb gives!! I'm so excited to find out what you are having!n I think it will be a girl!!!!!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsKibler said:


> Hope- I'm sure your little one is just fine :) it's amazing the amount of protection your womb gives!! I'm so excited to find out what you are having!n I think it will be a girl!!!!!

Thanks I really hope baby is doing fine and is ok. You are the third person to say girl for me. I myself think its a boy and so does most others. It would be nice to have a girl because my generation of cousins all have boys so it would be a nice change :) as long as baby is healthy, I will take either :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope, I'm sure everything is okay, but please keep us posted!

MrsK, YAY FOR A GIRL!!!! :) How exciting! Congrats :) I love your blog - you look adorable! 

Here are some long overdue pics of Davis. He is growing like crazy!! 

The first pic is the day we brought him home, the second pic was last week!! (10.5 weeks)
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/10987C4D-4FAA-4FE3-A9F1-1FE3C2086C40-3372-0000012BB8E94E0A_zps64fae26f.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/DDE5DFB8-7B98-4783-9FEE-9A209BF08A91-3372-0000012BAED1AB59_zps2203a2c3.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/D1AD65A4-8A32-4C8E-8391-465FCC6A7145-3372-0000012BAC8634A9_zps4820388c.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/20162603-A9F3-4E74-B6B0-40A57303F361-3372-0000012BA7FBB8E6_zps9dfc3aa3.jpg


----------



## Hope1409

OMG Mrs.326 he is sooo freakin adorable!!! I just want to pinch his cheeks :)

Update with me is that baby is fine :) I was able to go in and see the doc and he checked and everything was intact and perfect so that was a major relief!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank you :) 

So glad to hear all is well with baby!! Will you be finding out the gender early, or waiting until 20 weeks? :)


----------



## Hope1409

I have an appointment next week so if they are unable to tell me then, I will book a private scan. I would want to know by my birthday on march 7 so that I can do a gender reveal at my party :)


----------



## Mrs.326

That would be wonderful to share at your party :) I hope they're able to tell you the gender at your next appointment. We found out at 16 weeks he was a he :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats MrsK!!

Hope - I hope you're feeling ok, don't worry baby will be just fine :) Good luck with your next scan! 

Aww Mrs326 he is just so gorgeous!!!! Lovely to see pics of him :)

AFM, I'm getting pretty fed up. I might take a break from B+B - it's all new girls around now, everyone who was around to begin with is pregnant or with baby. I'm getting upset over silly things like B+B removing my signature (that's been fine for a year) and a member of the team berating me for breaking the rules whilst shoving her signature with pictures of her kids in my face (I stay on ttc no 1 to avoid this! With the exception of this thread :)) Eugh, just having a bad day I guess :( Today is 21 months ttc...lovely valentine's pressie for me.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank you, Mrs. B :) 

And Big HUGS to you!!!!!!! I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you. I can understand you wanting to take a break from the site, but I really hope you continue to check in occassionally and let us know how you're doing. Fingers crossed you want be TTC much longer and you get your little bean!

By the way - what happened with your siggy? I must have missed that...


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Mrs.326. I think I'm just pretty tired today so I'm getting all upset over nothing. Hopefully I'll be feeling better tomorrow. Half of me wants to take a break from B&B but I like the support you (usually) get from this site, and it has been the best ttc site I've come across. No idea what happened with the siggy - I hadn't touched it since I joined and a few days ago it got deleted for being too long...I made a post about it as I was a little annoyed (I was thinking maybe they changed the rules - why else would it suddenly be too long?!) and had one of the B&B team tell me it was because I broke the rules and her siggy is just as long as mine was, with pics of kids all over it. Not what I needed today. I was already in a poor mood and just got upset over nothing...which to be honest happens pretty easily these days! So yeah, just ignore me :) It's nice to chat to people I know from almost a year ago though...I miss this thread! It's strange being on the forum not seeing any familiar names!


----------



## Mrs.326

Well hugs to you!! We're still here for you, even if the other names aren't familiar any more ;)


----------



## MrsKibler

Omg everyone...my email failed me, I've missed a bit! Sorry! 
Mrs B- I'm sorry to hear about all your troubles! I also hope you pop back in and let us know how you are doing and give us updates when that BFP comes!

Hope- When is your ultrasound? This week or next?! Or Last week?! GIIIRRLLL ORRR R BOOOYY!!???

Mrs. 326- Thanks- I'm glad you like my blog! I wish I could tell how many people look at it, or wish people could leave comments...I haven't figured that out.


----------



## Mrs B.

Hey MrsK, how you doing? 

I've cheered up now...went back to the FS as I was getting pretty low with everything and she has confirmed she will refer me for IVF due to unexplained infertility at 2 years (July is my next appointment with her and that's 2 years, 2 months) and I should be seen within a month!!! She thinks I should have had (if necessary) 2 IVF cycles by Jan 2014...feel so much better knowing that I won't have to wait too long if I need the extra help. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Hope1409

Well Mrs.K my ultrasound was this past Friday and baby was being shy.....my doc couldnt really tell but he said if he had to "guess" he would say GIRL. Of course me and dh couldn't just deal with that guess cuz we wanted to know for sure so we went to a private scan and the lady confirmed GIRL! :) I am still scared to go out shopping for stuff because I want to just confirm 100% in 3 weeks at my next appointment. I don't know what she saw or didn't see that made her so sure it was a girl because baby was not cooperating at all. 

Me and dh were in shock because I was so sure we were having a boy....but we are excited either way. I have always wanted a little girl so these scans better have been right otherwise i will be having a total mind fudge!


----------



## Mrs.326

YAY, HOPE!!! A GIRL :) So exciting!! Congrats :)

I completely understand your hesitation to buy though... I had to see boy bits several times before I felt comfortable buying things (however, it didn't stop me from actually buying... it was just that I felt more comfortable buying after a few ultrasounds ;))


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay Hope!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Hhhooopppeeee!!!! It's a girl:) yay. It's so fun once you start indulging into all the cute frilly things!!! Two scans that sounds like so much fun!! Whe is your party?? Have you been able to hold it in??

Mrs b, I'm glad you are feeling a little better and are getting pointed in the right direction :)

Afm, I'm doing well, feeling lots of my little girls kicks, and tomorrow I have my gestational diabetes test :/ and 24 week ultrasound. it's a two hour one so wish me luck!! Wish I could get another scan, but I won't have another unless complications arise. :( I've registered and my first baby shower is next weekend, we have a 7 hour drive to Michigan! I can wait! Then at the end of the month I have another one...it's going to be huge! About 60 people are invited so we hope to get most everything we need!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks MrsK :) Good luck with your diabetes test and ultrasound tomorrow! Are you going to post an ultrasound piccy tomorrow? Actually...I guess it's today now seeing as you posted yesterday!! GL!


----------



## MrsKibler

Lol idk why I typed I had an ultrasound today...I meant dr appt. Lol everything went well. Baby is doing wonderful. Heart beat in 150s. :) I posted a pc of my 20 week scan in my blog, idk why I have so much trouble posting pictures on this sight. If you scroll back you'll find one. :) sorry. About to head over to a friends who enjoys just laying on the couch all night and watch tv and eat dessert and I can't freaking wait! 
Hope all is well!


----------



## Hope1409

I really feel so blessed that we are having a little girl. Ever since I can remember I always wanted to have at least 1 girl. Either sex we would be thrilled to have as long as they are healthy....but to know we are having a girl is really a dream for me. :)

I celebrated my 30th birthday yesterday which was really nice. My little princess got more spoiled than I did...she thought it was her bday and she got all the gifts, lol. I have my scan on Friday and after this scan is done with and all is well, i finally get to focus on planning my baby shower. At least I have my theme set....Cute as a Button!!! :) Can't wait to get creative with that! Hope all you ladies are well. Love catching up you girls :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Glad the dr's appointment went well MrsK :) I'm going to go and have a look at your blog :D

I'm a bit late but Happy Birthday Hope!! Love the theme for the baby shower :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Belated Birthday, Hope!!

Glad to hear you girls are all doing well (and your little baby girls, too! ;))

I was in the shower last night and looked down at my non-existent bump and for the first time since I've had my baby I really missed being pregnant... DH better watch out! LOL!!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hope- I hope your birthday was just swell :) Last one without a little baby on your side! What week are you now? and have you felt much movement yet?!

Mrs326- Lol...I was telling my husband after the baby is here, I'm going to miss being pregnant! I love it! The bond you have with your baby that no one else can have its just wonderful- I like that me and my little girl can be in our own world, and nobody understands. I'm going to miss it sooo much- Are you guys going to try for another anytime soon?

Whats everyone's Status???

I have my 28 week Dr appt tomorrow. I'm excited, I just had my second baby shower (which was HUGE) We got soooo mmuch stuff, but We still need some things...We'lll go shopping for them soon. But I'm going to enjoy this coming weekend by going to Miller Park for the Brewer game with some family... I'm really looking forward to it, something fun to do that doesnt' involve much work! :) I've been really in the nesting mood already...and am going crazy that nothing is really done- I keep going through our gifts and organizing them into categories- but thats all I can do since we will be moving yet (If we can find a place) before the baby comes- so I can't set anything up!!! I'm going NUTS!
Baby is Moving TONS and I love It :) Full blow elbows and rubs from the knees and feet- not just little kicks any more :)


----------



## Kzee

Hey ladies, glad to see everyone is doing so well!

I on the other hand, not so much :(

We had a follow up appointment with our FS yesterday and even though all of my tests have been pretty normal, apparently I too have PCOS! She said it's mild and won't affect conceiving as my periods are regular and hormones normal, so it's just sitting there and helpful to know for the future treatments. Still, pretty annoying. But the worst was to come. My OH had a low sperm count from the last SA (13mill) It had improved this time to 25mil which was great, however, they did the separation of the sperm, or washing at it was only 0.1mil. So gutted! This isn't even enough for IUI. He tested positive for MAR, which is some sort of antisperm cells which she thinks is causing the count to diminish so much. So it's IVF for us. So upset. I really thought that we just hadn't been lucky before and it would happen soon. Now it looks so bleak and it would be crazy to think we could do it alone.

I can't remember your situations when you were all TTC but if you could remind me and shed any light on these recent developments, I'd be so grateful. OH is so upset, I just don't know what to do, or say.

Thanks guys


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, it's been a while this thread has been so quiet. Thanks Mrs.K for bringing it back to life :) All is well with me and our little girl. I have started to feel her kicking and moving which is unreal. I waited so long for this so I am enjoying every minute of it. My bump is showing, although whoever hears that I am 5 months along says I am really tiny....I beg to differ, lol. I just can't wait to meet our princess....and I think we finally are narrowing down our name options for her :)

Kzee I am so sorry to hear of your news. It is never easy going through the difficult journey of ttc (believe me, been there done that) but you have to keep telling yourself that at least you and OH finally know the reason for not falling pregnant and you can now take proactive steps to have your family. When I thought IVF was my only way of having a baby, I fell into deep anxiety, but I kept reminding myself that I would do whatever I needed to at the end of the day to have my family. Luckily IUI did the trick for me, but even those procedures were not a walk in the park. Just be thankful that IVF is still an option for you guys and I think just being there for OH and letting him know you guys are in this together is enough. Hang in there, you will get there :)

Mrs.326, how are you doing? I'm sure you have your hands full with Davis. Any new photos you can share?


----------



## Kzee

Hi Hope - thank you so much! I remember following your story on here and feeling so happy when you finally fell pregnant! It does give me hope (so to speak!). Although having hope isn't a great thing either as I feel like I'm in denial and that somehow we'll be one of those couples who miraculously get a BFP now we've been referred to IVF - which will inevitably lead to disappointment every month again. Arrrggghhh. I'm sure we'll be alright, but I&#8217;m impatient and can't stand not knowing! Also, his SA results are so confusing. I don't even know how bad it really is... All I know is that ICIS is what has been recommended. I'm hoping that that's just because the Doctor feels that we have been trying for long enough and to waste time would be patronising to us. Either that or it's really serious. So scared :(

Hope everyone else is doing well... I'm sorry I've probably not been around much recently xxx


----------



## Hope1409

Kzee said:


> Hi Hope - thank you so much! I remember following your story on here and feeling so happy when you finally fell pregnant! It does give me hope (so to speak!). Although having hope isn't a great thing either as I feel like I'm in denial and that somehow we'll be one of those couples who miraculously get a BFP now we've been referred to IVF - which will inevitably lead to disappointment every month again. Arrrggghhh. I'm sure we'll be alright, but Im impatient and can't stand not knowing! Also, his SA results are so confusing. I don't even know how bad it really is... All I know is that ICIS is what has been recommended. I'm hoping that that's just because the Doctor feels that we have been trying for long enough and to waste time would be patronising to us. Either that or it's really serious. So scared :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well... I'm sorry I've probably not been around much recently xxx

Have you gone for a second opinion? If not, maybe it doesn't hurt to try....you have all the test results so take those and go see another specialist. I mean the first RE I went to didn't even hesitate to say my only option was IVF, then when I went for a second opinion, the doc said my tubes were fine and we should start with baby steps. I know SA's can be different and they "replenish" every 3 months and there is sooo much your OH can do/take to help with volume and motility and all that other stuff. Hang in there, it will get better. One day at a time :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies....how is everyone???? Mrs.Kibler I am sure you had your baby girl by now....how is it going? How are you feeling? Mrs.326, how is Davis doing? 

Afm, i am about 3 weeks away and so nervous and scared and excited all at the same time. I cant wait for her to be here but I am so scared of the major life change and all that comes with it...and of course the labor part, lol!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Hope, can't believe you're so close now! Good luck with the birth!!

Hope everyone else is doing well! AFM, I've been referred for IVF now. Hopefully that will get me somewhere :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Hope!!! So close :)!! It'll be here before you know it, so enjoy your last few weeks as a twosome - have a date night and go to bed early.

Davis is doing so well! The last 3 weeks were major. He started pulling up, crawling, and can get himself into a seated position all by himself! He's also a pretty big baby for his age. Just turned 8 months and is in 12m or 18m clothing... he's 30" tall and weighs about 22lbs. Can't believe in a little less than 4 months, my baby will be 1! Where has the time gone?? 

I'm a crazy FB stalker and saw that Mrs.Kibler DID have her little girl. She's adorable! I don't know much more than that though. Hopefully she's doing well and enjoying motherhood :)

Best of luck to you, Hope! Check back in after the baby arrives and let us know how you're doing!

Best of luck to you, too, Mrs.B!! Hopefully you'll be sharing good news soon! FX'd!!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Mrs. 326! We have our appointment with the ivf consultant in mid-Sept so FX. :) Good to hear Davis is doing well... I can't believe he will be 1 soon!


----------



## Hope1409

I am proud to say that our baby girl arrived via induction this past thursday night. She is the most precious thing. She weighed 7lb and 2 oz and measured 19.25 inches tall. Labor and delivery was an amazing experience. Total hours in labor was 13, in pain for the last 2 hours because my epidural became spotty on my left side, then pushed her out in under an hour. She came so quick that even the doctor wasnt ready to catch her lol. I did end up losing a lot of blood so had to stay in the hospital an extra night, but slowely recovering and adjusting to mommyhood.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congratulations Hope!! Do you have a name for her yet? We'd love to see a pic when you're feeling up to it :)


----------



## Hope1409

Mrs B. said:


> Congratulations Hope!! Do you have a name for her yet? We'd love to see a pic when you're feeling up to it :)

Her name is Isabella. I will upload a pic soon since i have to do it with my computer and im on my phone now. :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww, that's a beautiful name!


----------



## ttcleanne

cndymndy716 said:


> I just used Preseed for the first time this cycle as I don't have alot of ewcm so we will see what happens :)

Im the same dont get much ewcm do gunna try using pre seed 
What cd are you starting using it on?


----------

